# [Official] SEGA AGES - The OCN Sega Fan Club



## neurotix

*The OCN Sega Fan Club*









*Welcome to the OCN Sega Fan Club, dedicated to Japan's greatest videogame company, Sega.*

*If you are a fan of Sega consoles, videogames, or the blue hedgehog, feel free to join.









I know you guys are out there! Whenever there's something posted in the videogame news section about Sega, a lot of you show up with tons of Sega spirit.







*

*5/1/13 - Club Ownership transferred to neurotix. Members list merged into one list, instead of separate console owners and former console owners.*

*Members*

*jetpak12 (Founder, former Club Owner)* - Master System, Genesis 1, 32X, Sega CD 2







, Genesis (Model 3), Dreamcast

*neurotix (Founding Member, Club Owner)* - Master System, Genesis (Model 1, CD, 32x), Game Gear, Saturn, Dreamcast

*Captain318* - Master System, Genesis (Models 1-3, 32X, CD), Game Gear, Saturn, Dreamcast

*DAI_JAZZER* - Genesis

*frickfrock99* - Dreamcast

*Metalcrack* - Master System, Genesis (Models 1, 2, 32X, CD), Saturn, Dreamcast

*MaxFTW* - Dreamcast

*Sainesk* - Genesis (Currently MIA Found!







)

*d33r* - Genesis, Nomad

*cdoublejj* - CDX, Genesis










*Ibage* - Genesis, Game Gear, Dreamcast

*iDeaL7* - Master System, Genesis (Models 1, 2, 32X, CD), Game Gear, Saturn, Dreamcast

*Plan9* - Master System, Dreamcast

*graverobtrue* - Master System, Genesis, Nomad, Saturn, Dreamcast

*hertz9753* - Genesis 2 (32X)

*Geeboi* - Mega Drive, Saturn, Dreamcast

*Simple_echo* - Genesis 2 (32X, CD), Nomad, Game Gear, Saturn, Dreamcast

*Dr-Alan* - Genesis 2, Game Gear, Saturn, Dreamcast

*PostalTwinkie* - Genesis

*Shadowrunner340* - Genesis (1, 2, 32X), Dreamcast

*head-fi-nut* - Master System, Mega Drive, Saturn (one white, one black), Dreamcast

*Axon14* - Master System, Genesis (1, 2, 3), Sega CD (Model 1), CDX, Dreamcast

*efeltherock* - Genesis, Sega CD

*vikingsteve* - Formerly Saturn

*Rains* - Genesis, Dreamcast

*That_guy3* - Genesis

*666lbs* - Genesis, Saturn, Dreamcast

*Mega Man* - Master System, Genesis, Sega CD, 32x, Saturn, Dreamcast, Game Gear









*bridgypoo* - neurotix' girlfriend. Has bought me a lot of games D:

*TheN00bBuilder* - Genesis, Genesis 2, Sega CD, Japanese Saturn, Saturn, Dreamcast, Game Gear









*Renairy* - Mega Drive

*johnvosh* - Sega Master System, Genesis V1 & 2, Dreamcast

*legoman786* - Genesis

*davek* - Genesis 1

*ledzepp3* - Nomad

*FlawleZ* - Genesis, 32x, Saturn, Game Gear, Nomad









*amd655* - Genesis, Dreamcast, broken Saturn

*Manny123* - Mega Drive









*gopackersjt* - Master System, Genesis II, Dreamcast, Nomad, Game Gear

*OC'ing Noob* - Dreamcast









*Mr357* - Model 2 Genesis, Dreamcast









*Aaron_Henderson* - Model 2 Genesis, Dreamcast, big ambitions









*Levys* - Mega Drive 1, Mega CD 2

*jameswalt1* - Formerly Master System

*ksimp88* - Formerly Genesis

*dava4444* - Formerly Dreamcast

*Membership Requirements:* Console ownership preferred, but not required. Must love all things Sega. Post to be added to the membership list. List the consoles you own in an easy-to-copy-and-paste manner.

Check out my other club: OCN Retro - The Overclock.net Retrogaming Club

Retro Sega systems repair manuals: http://assemblergames.com/l/threads/sega-service-manuals.44343/

*Sega Retro Hardware Guide by neurotix, with help from outside sources:*


Spoiler: SG-1000





The first Sega console was the SG-1000. Before this, Sega made arcade games. Sega actually stands for "Service Games"; the company was founded in Hawaii in the 50s as "standard games". Back then, Service Games imported and serviced pinball style games on American military bases in the Pacific. A merger between Service Games and Rosen Enterprises in the 60s resulted in Sega Enterprises, with David Rosen as the CEO. He also put out their first manufactured coin operated game, _Periscope_.

Many retro collectors mistakenly believe the first Sega console to be the Master System, but this predates it by 2 years. It was released July 15, 1983. This console was Japan only. It was very simple and had great graphics for it's day, far surpassing an Atari 2600, around the level of Colecovision.

The console had a 4-bit NEC 780C processor clocked at 3.58mhz, 2kb system RAM and 16kb video ram. It had a screen resolution of 256x192 and 16 color palette. The max ROM/cartridge size was 48kb. See more here: http://www.videogameconsolelibrary.com/pg80-sg1000.htm





Spoiler: Sega Master System/Mark III






In 1984 Sega released the Sega Mark III in Japan. This was an improved version of the SG-1000 II. In America this console is called the Sega Master System and was redesigned to be black and red, which started the trend of most Sega consoles being black. It was released in America in 1986.

The Master System featured cartridges as well as removable "Sega cards" about the size of a credit card as an alternate format (another console that used similar cards was the NEC Turbografx 16/PC Engine with it's HUcards). It had a few accessories including the Light Phaser light gun, and the highly collectable and sought after 3D glasses.

Sadly the Master System was released after the NES/Famicom had already come out in America, and hot on the heels of the video game crash of 1983. Although technically superior, the Master System had few killer apps and only ever gained about 5% of the market share from the behemoth, Nintendo, in the mid to late 80s. It also competed with the underwhelming Atari 7800. In contrast, Sega was very successful in Europe with the Master System, doing far better than Nintendo during this time period due to exclusive licensing deals with toy stores and it's vastly superior graphics and sound.

More information on racketboy's site here:
http://www.racketboy.com/retro/sega/sms/games-that-defined-sega-master-system
http://www.racketboy.com/retro/sega/sms/sega-master-system-101-a-beginners-guide

Hardware specs (courtesy consoledatabase.com):
Sega Master System/SG-1000 Mark III Technical Specifications
CPU: 8 Bit Zilog Z-80 Processor running at 3.58 MHz
Graphics: Texas Instruments TMS9929A VDP
VRAM: 64K
RAM: 64-Kbits
ROM: 1MB
Colours Available: 256
Max. Colours on screen: 52
Pixel Resolution: 240 x 226, 32x28 character text display mode
Max. Simultaneous Sprites: 16
Sprite size: 8 x 8 pixels
Sound: Texas Instruments SN-76596 PCM audio processor producing 6 channel mono sound
1 cartridge port
1 Game Card slot (Mark III and Master System 1 only)
2 controller ports
AV port and internal RF adapter





Spoiler: Sega Megadrive/Genesis and expansions



Here we go... big section!
Original JP Megadrive

Original NA Genesis model 1 (note the 'High Definition Graphics' xD)


The Sega Mega Drive was released in Japan in 1988. It was based on the widely popular Sega System 16 arcade hardware that ran machines like _Afterburner, Out-run, Altered Beast_, and _Space Harrier_. The Sega Genesis was released in the States on September 15th 1989 for $190. It was the first true 16-bit machine to be released; the other machine at the time claiming to be 16-bit was the NEC Turbografx 16, but that system actually used two 8-bit processors.

The Genesis is reknown for it's high build quality, great controllers, and excellent gameplay. Over the years there were many variations of it, including the Genesis 2 and 3, as well as Genesis model 1s with no High Definition Graphics and lacking an ext port. The Genesis 2 and 3 also lack a headphone jack for stereo sound and the volume slider that goes with it.

The Genesis was Sega's most successful console in America due to games such as Sonic the Hedgehog, and due to arcade ports such as Mortal Kombat being uncensored (blood was removed in the SNES version). It has a large library of quality games. However, the Megadrive did poorly in Japan, with more people owning a PC Engine for it's large library of Japanese only CD RPGs or a Super Famicom for it's equally large library of games.

There were many peripherals released for the Genesis, including a cartridge slot converter called the Power Base Converter that lets the Genesis run Master System games (in realtime, using the onboard Zilog Z-80 processor, NOT through emulation). There were many third party controllers, a light gun, 6 button Sega brand gamepads, and more.

Redesigned NA Genesis 2

Even smaller Genesis 3, that won't run certain games


Genesis information on racketboy:
http://www.racketboy.com/retro/sega/genesis/sega-genesis-megadrive-101-a-beginners-guide
http://www.racketboy.com/retro/sega/genesis/the-best-sega-genesis-games-under-10

There is a ton of information on Genesis/Megadrive variants here, and the ones to avoid if you're a collector:
http://www.sega-16.com/forum/showthread.php?7796-GUIDE-Telling-apart-good-Genesis-1s-and-Genesis-2s-from-bad-ones

Specs:

Sega Mega Drive/Genesis Technical Specifications
CPU: 16-bit Motorola 68000 running at 7.61 MHz
Co-processor: Zilog Z80 running at 4 MHz (Not Present in model MK-1631 [ed. Genesis 3]) controls PSG (Programmable Sound Generator) FM Chips
RAM: 64 Kbytes
ROM: 1 Mbytes (8-Mbit)
VRAM: 64 Kbytes (Video Ram)
Graphics: VDP (Video Display Processor) dedicated video display processor for playfield and sprite control, 3 Planes, 2 scrolling playfields, 1 sprite plane
Colours Available: 512
Max. Colours on screen: 64
CRAM: 64 x 9-kbit (Colour RAM)
Pixel Resolution: 320 x 224, 40 x 28 text display mode
Sound: Texas Instruments PSG (Programmable Sound Generator) TI 76489 chip, Yamaha YM 2612 FM chip
Signal/Noise Ratio: 14dB
Sound Channels: 6 stereo sound channels
Sound RAM: 8 Kbytes
1 sidecar expansion slot
1 cartridge port
2 joystick ports
AV port

Sega CD:
Model 1

Model 2


The Sega CD (Mega CD in Japan and Europe) is a CD peripheral addon for the Genesis released in 1991 in Japan and April 1993 in America.

It allowed you to play CD based games with features such as redbook audio, bigger gameworlds, and full motion video.

A lot of the games are hard to find and rare and fetch a commanding price on ebay and other outlets (I've seen some go for $200 used).

More on racketboy:
http://www.racketboy.com/retro/sega/segacd/games-that-defined-sega-cd

Sega 32X


The Sega 32X was an ill fated late release in the lifespan of the Genesis. It was a 32 bit cartridge based peripheral addon for the Genesis and added things like rudimentary polygonal rendering support to the Genesis; this was right around the time of the big transition from sprite and raster based graphics to full 3D polygonal graphics in video gaming. This system is well known for failing spectacularly; it was launched in November 1994 for $170 and then abandoned in October 1995 when Sega's CEO, Hayao Nakayama, ordered all development to be focused on the upcoming Sega Saturn, a true 32-bit console.

There are a few games (5) that require a Genesis base unit, Sega CD and 32X to work. These are enhanced titles, called Sega CD-32X games.

Ultimately the 32X was one of the biggest failures ever in the gaming industry, with very few redeeming titles or reasons to own one. In comparison, a great deal of amazing games were released in the 2 year lifespan of the Sega CD.

Processor: Two SH2 32-bit RISC processors with a clock speed of 23.011 MHz, approx 20 MIPS each
Video RAM: Two linear framebuffers with support for RLE compression and an overdraw mode to simplify compositing objects with transparency. All scaling, rotation, and 3D operations are performed in software on the SH2 processors.
ROM (BIOS): 3 kb
Color depth: 32,768 simultaneous colors on screen at standard Mega Drive/Genesis resolution. Video output can overlay Mega Drive/Genesis graphics or vice versa. Mega Drive/Genesis video effects such as shadow or highlight do not affect 32X video.
Memory: 256 kB (2 MBit) program RAM and two 128 kB (1 MBit) framebuffers.
Audio: Stereo 10-bit PWM (Pulse Width Modulation) mixing with Mega Drive/Genesis sound for a total of 12 audio channels of varying capability, 20 with the addition of a Mega-CD/Sega CD.
I/O: Same as Mega Drive/Genesis.
Storage: 32X cartridges are fundamentally the same as Mega Drive/Genesis cartridges with some small differences in the plastic casing. A few CD-ROM games were developed that also required a Mega-CD/Sega CD.
Compatibility: Compatible with Mega Drive/Genesis models 1 and 2, JVC Wondermega/X'Eye and the Multi-Mega/CDX. The 32X does not work with the Genesis 3 which lacks some of the necessary interface logic.
Dimensions: 107 × 205 × 110 mm (4.2 × 8.1 × 4.3 in)
Mass: 495 grams (17.5 oz)

Sega CD-X/Wondermega/X-Eye

CD-X

Wondermega

JVC X-Eye


These were all combinations of a Mega Drive/ Genesis and a Sega CD. They were released late in the Genesis' life cycle (around 1994-95).

The CD-X also functions as a portable CD player (Walkman).





Spoiler: Portable Systems; Game Gear and Nomad



Sega Game Gear with TV Tuner


The Sega Game Gear was Sega's first portable system. It was released in 1991 for $150 in America and in 1990 in Japan. It was only the third portable system to feature full color (the other two being the Atari Lynx and the NEC Turboexpress) and was the cheapest portable system with a color screen at the time.

The Game Gear was basically a portable Master System with an expanded color palette and it's own cartridge format. A converter called the Master Gear Converter exists to allow the Game Gear to play Master System cartridges; however, because of the screen resolution difference between the Game Gear and SMS the games will play with horizontal black bars on the top and bottom and text may be hard to read. There were a lot of accessories for the Game Gear including a carrying case, a car charger, an AC adapter, a "Super Wide Gear" screen magnifier, and an analog TV tuner to allow you to watch over the air TV on the Game Gear (this will no longer work in the United States due to the digital TV switch).

The Game Gear uses 6 AA batteries to operate portably and because the screen is backlit by a tube light it drains them very fast (about 3-4 hours). However, there's a way to mod the Game Gear and replace the backlight with white LEDs to get a better picture and increase battery life by double or more.

The Game Gear was successful in it's own right and has a large library of games, however it failed to take market share or put a dent in the formidable yet technologically inferior Nintendo Game Boy.

Sega Game Gear capacitor repair:
http://members.optusnet.com.au/eviltim/ggrgb/ggrepair.html

Sega Game Gear backlight mod:
http://pipe-organ-wolf.livejournal.com/5865.html

Game Gear collecting on racketboy:
http://www.racketboy.com/retro/sega/gamegear/sega-game-gear-101-a-beginners-guide

Specs:
Main processor: Zilog Z80 (8-bit)
Processor speed: 3.58 MHz (same as NTSC colour subcarrier)
Resolution: 160 x 144 pixels (same as Nintendo's Game Boy)
Colors available: 4,096
Colors on screen: 32
Maximum sprites: 64
Sprite size: 8x8 or 8x16
Screen size: 3.2 inches (81 mm)
Audio: 3 square wave generators, 1 noise generator, the system has a mono speaker, but stereo sound can be had via headphone output
RAM: 8 KB
Video RAM: 16 KB
Power:
internal: 6 AA batteries ~4-5 hours
external: 9V DC, 300mA, 3W

Physical:
Width: 209 mm
Height: 111 mm
Depth: 37 mm
weight: ~400g

Sega Genesis Nomad


A portable Sega Genesis with built in 6 button controller. It does not play Game Gear games. I don't believe it will work with a Sega CD or 32X for obvious reasons (correct me if I'm wrong).





Spoiler: Sega Saturn



Original JP Sega Saturn

NA Saturn model 1

NA Saturn model 2


The Sega Saturn was Sega's first 32 bit console capable of full 3D realtime graphics. It was released in Japan in November 1994 and in the US on May 11, 1995 for $399, before the the Playstation. The Saturn was initially popular in America due to high quality arcade ports of games such as Virtua Fighter, Virtua Racing, Daytona USA, and Virtua Cop. However, as time went on it declined in popularity to end up 3rd place after the Playstation and Nintendo 64, mostly due to a lack of third party support and it's unusual, advanced architecture being difficult to develop for.

The system is renown for having a great deal of arcade style games, 2D shooters such as Radiant Silvergun, and 2D fighters such as X-men vs Street Fighter and Street Fighter Alpha 3 which required use of a 4MB system RAM expansion cart to play (these ports were vastly superior to those on the Playstation).

The Saturn also has many A+ exclusive titles such as NiGHTS Into Dreams that never saw a release on any other system.

The Saturn was extremely technologically advanced for the time and it's multi processor architecture and design can be directly likened to that of the Playstation 3 today. This has made it extremely difficult to emulate the Saturn properly, and emulating it requires a high end system. Saturn emulation has only been full speed since about 2009, whereas the Playstation has been emulated perfectly since 2002.

Sega Saturn on racketboy:
http://www.racketboy.com/retro/games-that-defined-sega-saturn

Specs:

*Processors*

Two Hitachi SuperH-2 7604 32-bit RISC processors at 28.63 MHz (25 MIPS)-each has 4 kB on-chip cache (4-way associative), of which 2 kB can alternatively be used as directly addressable Scratchpad RAM
Custom VDP 1 32-bit video display processor (running at 28.63 MHz on NTSC and PAL Systems) for sprites/polygons
Custom VDP 2 32-bit video display processor (running at 28.63 MHz on NTSC and PAL Systems) for backgrounds/video out
Custom System Control Unit (SCU) with DSP for geometry processing and DMA controller (running at 14.3 MHz)
Motorola 68EC000 sound controller (running at 11.3 MHz / 1.5 MIPS)
Yamaha FH1 DSP sound processor, "Saturn Custom Sound Processor" (SCSP), running at 22.6 MHz
SH-1 32-bit RISC microcontroller (for the CD-ROM and CD security checks; uses preprogrammed embedded ROM, not programmable by software)
Hitachi 4-bit MCU, "System Manager & Peripheral Control" (SMPC)

Memory
1 MB SDRAM as work RAM for both SH-2 CPUs (faster)
1 MB DRAM as work RAM for both SH-2 CPUs (slower)
512K VDP1 SDRAM for 3D graphics (Texture data for polygon/sprites and drawing command lists)
2x 256K VDP1 SDRAM for 3D graphics (Two framebuffers for double-buffered polygon/sprite rendering)
512K VDP2 SDRAM for 2D graphics (Texture data for the background layers and display lists)
4 KB VDP2 SRAM for color palette data and rotation coefficient data (local, on-chip SRAM)
512 KB DRAM for sound. (Multiplexed as sound CPU work RAM, SCSP DSP RAM, and SCSP wavetable RAM)
512 KB DRAM as work RAM for the CD-ROM subsystem's SH-1 CPU
32 KB SRAM with battery back-up for data retention.
512 KB Mask ROM for the SH-2 BIOS





Spoiler: Sega Dreamcast



Sega Dreamcast- it's thinking!


The Sega Dreamcast was Sega's final console. It was released in November 1998 in Japan and on September 9, 1999 in America.

The Dreamcast was very successful in it's first year due to a plethora of great games for it including Power Stone, Marvel vs Capcom 2, Soul Calibur, Sonic Adventure, and others. The Dreamcast was very notable for being the first console to support online multiplayer; all Dreamcasts came stock with a 56k dialup modem which could be upgraded to a broadband ethernet adapter for high speed connections. Games such as Phantasy Star Online exploited this multiplayer to the max and introduced features such as automatic sentence translation (Word Select) through a GUI to allow the game to cross language barriers; something generally not even done in today's games.

The Dreamcast's most unique peripheral is ironically its memory card. Called a Visual Memory Unit, the VMU has a small dot matrix screen similar to Tiger Handhelds and it's own d-pad and buttons. Certain games that made use of this VMU would download a VMU game onto the card which could then be played on the VMU seperately from the Dreamcast, on the go. The progress made in the VMU minigame could then be imported back into the actual game on the Dreamcast to unlock bonuses or items. There were many other third party peripherals for the Dreamcast, including light guns and controllers. A popular accessory is the VGA adapter, which allowed the Dreamcast to be hooked up to a monitor or HDTV for higher resolution graphic modes.

The Dreamcast has a vast library of games, including many 2D shooters, many high quality arcade perfect ports of fighting games, Sonic games, and genre redefining games such as Jet Set Radio, Shenmue, Rez and Phantasy Star Online.

The Dreamcast has a large homebrew scene with emulators for NES, Genesis, SNES, and others. It also was able to emulate Playstation games with enhanced graphics, such as Tekken 3, through commercial software called Bleemcast.

The Playstation 2 and software piracy based on the MIL-CD format killed the Dreamcast; Sega dropped support for it officially on January 31, 2001, a little over a year after it's US launch. Despite this, the last official Dreamcast release through Sega was Trigger Heart Exelica in 2007, and indie publishers are still making games for it today (Wind and Water: Puzzle Battles is one example).

Dreamcast collecting on racketboy:
http://www.racketboy.com/retro/sega/dreamcast/sega-dreamcast-101-v2
Rare Dreamcast games on racketboy:
http://www.racketboy.com/retro/sega/dreamcast/the-rarest-and-most-valuable-sega-dreamcast-games
Sega Dreamcast laser calibration fix:
http://retro-hack.blogspot.com/2010/06/sega-dreamcast-laser-calibration-guide.html
Special edition rare Dreamcast models:
http://segaretro.org/Special_Dreamcast_Models

Specs:
CPU: 128-bit Hitachi SH-4 RISC processor (200MHz 360 MIPS)
Graphics: NEC CLX2 processor
RAM: 16MB, 8MB Video RAM, 2MB Sound RAM
Colors: 16.7 million
Polygons: 3 million per second
Game Media: 1.2GB GD-ROM, 12x access speed
Resolution: 640x480 pixels
Sound: Yamaha 64 channel
Operating System: Custom Windows CE with DirectX support*
Modem: 56Kbps (US/JP NTSC), 33.3Kbps (PAL)


----------



## jetpak12

*Recent Releases*





*Alien: Isolation* - PC/PS3/PS4/360/XB1 - 07 Oct 2014





*Pier Solar and the Great Architects* - *Genesis/Dreamcast*/PC/PSN/XBL - 30 Sept 2014

*Upcoming Releases*





*Elysian Shadows* - *Dreamcast*/PC/Android/iOS - Target Release: Dec 2015
Successfully funded on Kickstarter.


----------



## Captain318

I want in. I have every NA mainstream sega console (and even multiples) and love them all.
This is one of my man cave's closets

As you can tell, I love pretty much all consoles


----------



## jetpak12

Welcome aboard *Captain318*









I believe I spy a Saturn, Dreamcast, and Genesis in that pile, is there an SMS hidden in there too? Can you spare one of those Genesis 1 consoles?


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Welcome aboard *Captain318*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe I spy a Saturn, Dreamcast, and Genesis in that pile, is there an SMS hidden in there too? Can you spare one of those Genesis 1 consoles?


There are 2 SMS Model 1's buried in there. Those Genesis Model 1's are my backups and I am contemplating modding one








Also there is a total of 5 DC's (one NIB) 3 Saturns, 2 round button and one Oval button, 5 Sega CD's, 2 Model 2's and 3 Model ones and 2 32X's


----------



## DAI_JAZZER

i want in i have a sega genesis with one game, sonic the hedgehog 1991


----------



## jetpak12

Welcome *DAI_JAZZER*!









Sonic the Hedgehog is the only game you need to own, IMHO.


----------



## neurotix

Add me, this was kinda my idea over in the PSP owners club thread, along with jetpak.

Within the next few days I'll make a big informational post about Sega retro consoles, and provide links to pertinent information.

I have 2 Dreamcasts, a model 2 Sega Saturn, a model 1 Sega Genesis "Hi Definition Graphics" model with TMSS, and a Sega Game Gear (original, not Majesco). I'm a big Sega collector.

I need a Sega CD, 32X, Master System or Power Base Converter, and a Nomad and I'll have them all haha

Here's some pics of my recently acquired Game Gear, which I refurbished...





I also recently got Phantasy Star IV for $15 shipped.







I was just playing it actually, gonna go back to that now.


----------



## Captain318

Here is another closet in the Man cave. I have alot more crammed in there now than you see here.
I also have a center closet between these two that have a huge Chest of drawers stuffed with Carts and behind that is more consoles still. It's my hobby collecting this stuff


----------



## neurotix

Also Captain318 I am so ******* jealous of you right now, grr I need a working Sega CD and 32x ;D


----------



## frickfrock999

Ah ha! Brilliant.
I'd love to be a member, although I think that goes without saying.









Here's my Dreamcast, I'm still trying to build a collection for it though.


----------



## jetpak12

Yay, you've arrived *neurotix*!









And nice looking collection, *Captain318*! I am very jelly as well.









And yes, *Frickfrock*, I was wondering when you would find your way to this thread.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Also Captain318 I am so ******* jealous of you right now, grr I need a working Sega CD and 32x ;D


Yea I love those Model 1 Sega CD's. Haven't come across one yet I couldn't fix. Its usually those belts for the disc tray that need replacing to get them going again. The model 2's I don't like so much.
Model 1 Genny with Model 1 Sega CD with the 32X looks BOSS LOL


----------



## neurotix

You know you can get a Dreamcast keyboard and mouse and hook it up to a monitor with the VGA box, and even to broadband internet, run Linux on it with a GUI and browse the web?

Like this?



What other console from 1999, or of that generation could function as a full web terminal that's relevant even today? Too bad a broadband adapter is like $250 or I'd try it out myself, I have the keyboard and a store up the road has had a DC mouse sitting there forever.
Quote:


> Yea I love those Model 1 Sega CD's. Haven't come across one yet I couldn't fix. Its usually those belts for the disc tray that need replacing to get them going again. The model 2's I don't like so much.
> Model 1 Genny with Model 1 Sega CD with the 32X looks BOSS LOL


Agreed, my Genny is a model 1 and I really want a model 1 tray Sega CD but they're so rare and always broken. The model 2 Sega CD isn't anywhere near as cool.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Yea I love those Model 1 Sega CD's. Haven't come across one yet I couldn't fix. Its usually those belts for the disc tray that need replacing to get them going again. The model 2's I don't like so much.
> Model 1 Genny with Model 1 Sega CD with the 32X looks BOSS LOL


And don't forgot the Sega Power Strip to power the whole thing!







An epic setup for sure.


----------



## frickfrock999

The VGA box is an essential purchase for any Dreamcast owner IMO.
It brings a whole new level of gorgeous to games.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> You know you can get a Dreamcast keyboard and mouse and hook it up to a monitor with the VGA box, and even to broadband internet, run Linux on it with a GUI and browse the web?
> 
> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> What other console from 1999, or of that generation could function as a full web terminal that's relevant even today? Too bad a broadband adapter is like $250 or I'd try it out myself, I have the keyboard and a store up the road has had a DC mouse sitting there forever.


That's pretty neat! I've heard that the DC is capable of that, but I've never seen it in action. Does it require some kind of HD as well?

*EDIT:* Also, as you can see in the member list, I will be listing the consoles that our members own. If your name has any systems missing, or if you want me to denote specific versions/models, let me know.


----------



## Captain318

Just remembered I still have a Black Game Gear. I used to have two of those and a blue one but I sold them off. I'll try to take more pics whenever I can spend some time up in my cave


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> That's pretty neat! I've heard that the DC is capable of that, but I've never seen it in action. Does it require some kind of HD as well?


(That picture/setup isn't mine btw)

I'm pretty sure you're limited to a RAMdisk, like a USB drive version of Linux would use, and that ramdisk probably takes up a whole VMU... I think you are very limited in running a window manager by this as well, I don't know if X11 will run or not. I think Chinese companies might make some kind of VMU adapter that can run an SDcard in it (they do it for N64), or maybe you could use a third party VMU/memory card with higher capacity.

ALSO NOW I MUST INAUGURATE OUR FAN CLUB IN TRUE STYLE WITH THIS:



You had to know it'd show up sooner or later! lol

I'm gonna go take a few pics of my collection and post them, hehe..


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> ALSO NOW I MUST INAUGURATE OUR FAN CLUB IN TRUE STYLE WITH THIS:
> 
> You had to know it'd show up sooner or later! lol


Yea I seen that before lol. *Leaning Tower Of SEGA*


----------



## neurotix

Alright guys here's my stuff!

First, my Genesis, I was just playing it. I recently did the S-Video mod to it. By default, with an RF adapter you get really crappy sound (mono) and grainy video. Basically, I used a S-Video to RCA video (yellow to yellow), cut it open, took the copper sheathing to use as ground, and the center wire as composite video. I wired both up to a small piece of paper clip, then put them into the composite video and ground pins of the Genesis 1's rear DIN-8 connector (see http://pinouts.ru/Game/sega1_pinout.shtml). I plug a headphone to RCA audio (red/white) into the headphone jack and get stereo sound.















Here's the Game Gear, my model 2 Saturn (with that weird "Sega Saturn 3D controller", I actually have the box for it, it's funny), and my Dreamcast.





Captain318 since I already tried to purchase jetpak's Power Base Converter and failed.... how about selling me a spare Sega CD?? lmao


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Alright guys here's my stuff!
> First, my Genesis, I was just playing it. I recently did the S-Video mod to it. By default, with an RF adapter you get really crappy sound (mono) and grainy video. Basically, I used a S-Video to RCA video (yellow to yellow), cut it open, took the copper sheathing to use as ground, and the center wire as composite video. I wired both up to a small piece of paper clip, then put them into the composite video and ground pins of the Genesis 1's rear DIN-8 connector (see http://pinouts.ru/Game/sega1_pinout.shtml). I plug a headphone to RCA audio (red/white) into the headphone jack and get stereo sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Game Gear, my model 2 Saturn (with that weird "Sega Saturn 3D controller", I actually have the box for it, it's funny), and my Dreamcast.
> 
> 
> Captain318 since I already tried to purchase jetpak's Power Base Converter and failed.... how about selling me a spare Sega CD?? lmao










VERY Nice









I'll have a think on the Sega CD. I really hate parting with this stuff now because its getting hard to find for a reasonable price. That and they are all my babies LOL Been collecting this stuff since 1987.

BTW I have two of those 3D controllers but my dog chewed the cord for one and I have yet to be successful in finding another cord for that control for a good price.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> I'll have a think on the Sega CD. I really hate parting with this stuff now because its getting hard to find for a reasonable price. That and they are all my babies LOL Been collecting this stuff since 1987.
> 
> BTW I have two of those 3D controllers but my dog chewed the cord for one and I have yet to be successful in finding another cord for that control for a good price.


I was half kidding on the Sega CD thing.







There are actually *3* separate independent, locally owned retro gaming stores in Madison where I get my stuff, and I've yet to see any of them with a Sega CD (model 1 or 2). I thought you had a spare and might be willing to give a good home to it, but if not it's not a big deal. I have a softmodded Xbox 1 with XBMC, RGB component 720p cables, and a 120gb hard drive I installed in it. It's loaded with the full romsets for NES, SNES, Genesis, Turbografx 16, Game Gear and SMS, and has box art and gameplay video previews for each one. The Genesis emulator emulates 32X and Sega CD full speed. So, I can play the games (rather nicely with eye candy), it's just that I don't think I've ever even played a real Sega CD, not once.

If anyone else wants to do the Genesis 1 A/V mod for better quality picture and audio, this is the guide I used.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I was half kidding on the Sega CD thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are actually *3* separate independent, locally owned retro gaming stores in Madison where I get my stuff, and I've yet to see any of them with a Sega CD (model 1 or 2). I thought you had a spare and might be willing to give a good home to it, but if not it's not a big deal. I have a softmodded Xbox 1 with XBMC, RGB component 720p cables, and a 120gb hard drive I installed in it. It's loaded with the full romsets for NES, SNES, Genesis, Turbografx 16, Game Gear and SMS, and has box art and gameplay video previews for each one. The Genesis emulator emulates 32X and Sega CD full speed. So, I can play the games (rather nicely with eye candy), it's just that I don't think I've ever even played a real Sega CD, not once.


lol its not that I don't have spares (as I obviously do) but parting is difficult for me with some of this old stuff. It's like I think one day every unit will disappear and mine will be all that's left haha. It's a disease I tell ya. I'm like a classic Vidja game hoarder. Mark my words you'll one day see me on TV for this haha. I'll be sure to mention OCN and this thread









Anyway that emulation you do with the Xbox I'm doing with a soft modded Wii. It's a fantastic all in one console hooked to my TV for the times I'm too lazy to dig out the real deal. It saves me time too digging through all my carts/disc's and going through wires/power packs and control's. I am too dang lazy to just dig up all my switch boxes and wire everything at once lol.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> lol its not that I don't have spares (as I obviously do) but parting is difficult for me with some of this old stuff. It's like I think one day every unit will disappear and mine will be all that's left haha. It's a disease I tell ya. I'm like a classic Vidja game hoarder. Mark my words you'll one day see me on TV for this haha. I'll be sure to mention OCN and this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway that emulation you do with the Xbox I'm doing with a soft modded Wii. It's a fantastic all in one console hooked to my TV for the times I'm too lazy to dig out the real deal. It saves me time too digging through all my carts/disc's and going through wires/power packs and control's. I am too dang lazy to just dig up all my switch boxes and wire everything at once lol.


Yeah, the spares thing, you said you had 5? Well think it over, I'd buy one, and I'd use it too... although seeing the games I want on ebay for $150 used (Vay, Lunar, Popful Mail, Keio Flying Squadron, etc) has broken my dreams of it anyway. You can play burned games on one right?

The emulation on the xbox is awesome, and Wii virtual console probably is too. My system is set up like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JqbJOZxmxQ (skip to 1:00)

I forgot to mention in my list of Sega consoles I don't own, one of them is the Sega CD-X, betting you don't have one either..



Genesis + Sega CD + walkman all in one. If you had one of these in 1996 you were the ****.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 1.Yeah, the spares thing, you said you had 5? Well think it over, I'd buy one, and I'd use it too...
> 2. You can play burned games on one right?
> 3. The emulation on the xbox is awesome, and Wii virtual console probably is too.
> 4. I forgot to mention in my list of Sega consoles I don't own, one of them is the Sega CD-X, betting you don't have one either..


1. Yea I'll think that over
2. Yes
3. I soft modded the Wii to do what your doing with the modded Xbox. I hate the VC
4. I was never interested in it to be honest. I know some see it as the Sega holy grail but it wasn't very popular in my neck of the woods and I only go after things I had experiences with back then


----------



## jetpak12

Good looking stuff neurotix! As I mentioned in the PSP thread, the only Sega stuff I have with me at present is my Dreamcast, but I'll take a picture of it this afternoon with my games and post it too.









And I've got a soft modded Xbox as well, it was simple and fun to do. Ahh, my first mod...







How did you install the larger hard drive with the soft-mod though? Or do you have the original HD in there too?

But my Xbox is also in the same location as my Genesis and its games, at my parents' house. When I moved out here to Pennsylvania, I had my 4-door sedan literally loaded to the ceiling, so I couldn't take all my videogames with me, unless I had it in my lap.







(Maybe I should have?







)

Anyways, I'm using PSP emulation to play my SMS/Genesis games for the moment, and it works quite well.









*EDIT:* Captain318, what do you need to fix your Saturn 3D controller? Can you take the end off any Saturn controller and splice it in? If I had access to my Sega stuff, I'd send you a 3rd-party Saturn controller that I bought by accident. I wanted a second controller for my Gen, so I picked up a $2 one at Goodwill, only it didn't work. I took it apart and right in the middle of the circuit board it said "Saturn," so I guess its a Saturn controller? It doesn't have any other differentiating marks on the outside.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Good looking stuff neurotix! As I mentioned in the PSP thread, the only Sega stuff I have with me at present is my Dreamcast, but I'll take a picture of it this afternoon with my games and post it too.


Sure, go for it!
Quote:


> And I've got a soft modded Xbox as well, it was simple and fun to do. Ahh, my first mod...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you install the larger hard drive with the soft-mod though? Or do you have the original HD in there too?


Ah, that. It was a pain in the ass. I used a special disc I burned with a very stripped down Linux used explicitly for that purpose. I bought a 160gb (I think) IDE HD. Anyway, I basically had to take the cover off of it and take the drive caddy out. The xbox requires you have the DVD and a HD connected for the BIOS to even let it boot, regardless of dashboard. So, what I had to do was let it boot and load up Linux from a CD, then hotswap the IDE cable from the DVD drive to the new HD. Then, I 'locked' the new HDD to the xbox. Then I did a shadow copy of my current HD to the new HD so I was able to transfer all my emus and games to the new HD. Something like this: http://www.instructables.com/id/Original-XBOX-Hard-Drive-Upgrade/

PSP SEGA emulators are pretty good, I have them too (DGEN and [e]mulator I think)


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> *EDIT:* Captain318, what do you need to fix your Saturn 3D controller? Can you take the end off any Saturn controller and splice it in? If I had access to my Sega stuff, I'd send you a 3rd-party Saturn controller that I bought by accident.


The 3D controller has a removable cord. It's not like the regular control's.
I do have a few regular Saturn control's so I'm set there. Just like to have a cord for the other 3D control so I can play with my G/f (even though she hates Saturn) she likes that controller and he fight over who gets to use it lol


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> The 3D controller has a removable cord. It's not like the regular control's.
> I do have a few regular Saturn control's so I'm set there. Just like to have a cord for the other 3D control so I can play with my G/f (even though she hates Saturn) she likes that controller and he fight over who gets to use it lol


Ok, I see. I offered my Saturn controller because I thought you could tear it up and use it for parts, so you didn't have to destroy a first-party Sega controller.

Here's my Dreamcast collection.







I also have Sega Sports Baseball 2K1, Football 2K, and Football 2K2, but I don't care about sports games. They just came with the console.









(I also thought I'd throw Sonic Mega Collection into the mix, since I had room for it.)



Everything shown came as a bundle, all from the OCN marketplace.







Thanks *Staryoshi*!


----------



## Metalcrack

1 - SMS
1 - Gen 1 Genesis
1 - Gen 2 Genesis w/ Sega CD and 32x
2 - Saturns (1 modded vis Racketboy chip)
4 - Dreamcasts


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Ok, I see. I offered my Saturn controller because I thought you could tear it up and use it for parts, so you didn't have to destroy a first-party Sega controller.
> Here's my Dreamcast collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have Sega Sports Baseball 2K1, Football 2K, and Football 2K2, but I don't care about sports games. They just came with the console.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I also thought I'd throw Sonic Mega Collection into the mix, since I had room for it.)
> 
> Everything shown came as a bundle, all from the OCN marketplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *Staryoshi*!


Nice DC collection there









This is the 3D controller if your not too familiar with it http://segaretro.org/3D_Control_Pad
The lead on it is different than a standard controller. It's removable and that's the part that is damaged on one of mine.


----------



## DaClownie

I'm so jealous, I totally miss my Genesis... Shining Force, Shining Force II, Phantasy Star IV, Gunstar Heroes, Earthworm Jim... god, so epic. Never could afford the 32X or the SegaCD though


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalcrack*
> 
> 1 - SMS
> 1 - Gen 1 Genesis
> 1 - Gen 2 Genesis w/ Sega CD and 32x
> 2 - Saturns (1 modded vis Racketboy chip)
> 4 - Dreamcasts


Welcome *Metalcrack*.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Nice DC collection there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 3D controller if your not too familiar with it http://segaretro.org/3D_Control_Pad
> The lead on it is different than a standard controller. It's removable and that's the part that is damaged on one of mine.


Thanks, I haven't built my collection for it at all; I only got it last October, or so.

And I see what you mean about the 3D Controller. Yeah, I've never seen one in person, I hope you can get yours back up to working order somehow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I'm so jealous, I totally miss my Genesis... Shining Force, Shining Force II, Phantasy Star IV, Gunstar Heroes, Earthworm Jim... god, so epic. Never could afford the 32X or the SegaCD though


Would you like to join the club? You're welcome to relive your awesome Sega memories with us.


----------



## Metalcrack

Any Nomads out there? Almost pulled the trigger a few times.


----------



## Metalcrack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Welcome *Metalcrack*.


Thanks! Pics later as I'm at work


----------



## neurotix

Welcome metalcrack.

jetpak, check your pm's. I finished the writeup on Sega consoles for our club's original post. Guys if you like it once he posts it please rep me, yes I'm gonna blatantly ask because it just took 3 hours to write.








Quote:


> I'm so jealous, I totally miss my Genesis... Shining Force, Shining Force II, Phantasy Star IV, Gunstar Heroes, Earthworm Jim... god, so epic. Never could afford the 32X or the SegaCD though


I had a NES, SNES, Gameboy, N64 and psx as a kid. I had a friend who had Genesis and Phantasy Star II, as well as the original Phantasy Star and a Power Base Converter. I've only had my Genesis for about 6 months, never had one as a kid though I played them a lot. I always emulated them until recently. I've had a Dreamcast since 2004 though. You could probably pick up a used Genesis for about $30 on ebay, totally worth it, especially if you 'refurbish it'. I opened mine up and blew all the dust out of it, and I even took the controllers apart and cleaned the buttons and casing with alcohol and a Q-tip. If you have any used game stores in the area that stock Genesis games it's worth it, I go to a place that has all Sega Genesis carts, no matter what they are, for $1.99 each.
Quote:


> Thanks, I haven't built my collection for it at all; I only got it last October, or so.
> 
> And I see what you mean about the 3D Controller. Yeah, I've never seen one in person, I hope you can get yours back up to working order somehow.


The local game store here, Video Game X-change, has a bunch of Dreamcast games. They're all pretty cheap too... almost all of mine are burned. You don't need a modchip to play burned games.









The 3D controller has a breakaway cable with a weird socket on the controller itself for the cable. The whole thing is like a weird prototype Dreamcast controller (except it's much better than a Dreamcast controller and doesn't have those horrible cheap triggers; also, it has 6 buttons on the face so it's far superior for things like Capcom fighting games). I had never even heard of or seen these things until recently when I bought one. Later I'll take a picture of the box it came in on my girlfriend's phone (she's at work).


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> The 3D controller has a breakaway cable with a weird socket on the controller itself for the cable. *The whole thing is like a weird prototype Dreamcast controller (except it's much better than a Dreamcast controller and doesn't have those horrible cheap triggers; also, it has 6 buttons on the face so it's far superior for things like Capcom fighting games*). I had never even heard of or seen these things until recently when I bought one. Later I'll take a picture of the box it came in on my girlfriend's phone (she's at work).


Yea that's pretty much how I view the 3D controller too. Never was a huge fan of the Dreamcast control. Felt like a step back to me over the 3D for Saturn.

Thanks for taking the time to do the write up


----------



## MaxFTW

About time.

I really need to play my dreamcast some more, I need a proper monitor though :/



Pls say your at least a bit jelly :3

Plus i own only like 6 VMU's and 4 controllers and i have a VGA box for it


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About time.
> I really need to play my dreamcast some more, I need a proper monitor though :/
> 
> Pls say your at least a bit jelly :3
> Plus i own only like 6 VMU's and 4 controllers and i have a VGA box for it


Jealous of your VGA box although I own 2 DCs myself, I don't have one. =/

Nice PAL DC man! The swirl is blue. Cool collection.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About time.
> 
> I really need to play my dreamcast some more, I need a proper monitor though :/
> 
> 
> 
> Pls say your at least a bit jelly :3
> 
> Plus i own only like 6 VMU's and 4 controllers and i have a VGA box for it


Is that drawer full of Dreamcast games?! Indeed, I am jelly!







Added to member's list, and welcome!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Jealous of your VGA box although I own 2 DCs myself, I don't have one. =/
> 
> Nice PAL DC man! The swirl is blue.


I noticed one of my controllers has a blue swirl, does that mean its a PAL controller, or are they available in all colors in all regions? (see the picture I posted)


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Welcome metalcrack.
> 
> jetpak, check your pm's. I finished the writeup on Sega consoles for our club's original post. Guys if you like it once he posts it please rep me, yes I'm gonna blatantly ask because it just took 3 hours to write.


Hardware guide has been posted in the OP, check it out guys!


----------



## Sainesk

I had a mega drive/genesis. Now it's probably lost somewhere in the attic, so I just play the games on steam.

My fave game because back in the day it had the most epic music of any game ever pretty much


----------



## frickfrock999

What Dreamcast fight pad do you guys use? I've been looking a couple options and the pickings are rather slim.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Ah, that. It was a pain in the ass. I used a special disc I burned with a very stripped down Linux used explicitly for that purpose. I bought a 160gb (I think) IDE HD. Anyway, I basically had to take the cover off of it and take the drive caddy out. The xbox requires you have the DVD and a HD connected for the BIOS to even let it boot, regardless of dashboard. So, what I had to do was let it boot and load up Linux from a CD, then hotswap the IDE cable from the DVD drive to the new HD. Then, I 'locked' the new HDD to the xbox. Then I did a shadow copy of my current HD to the new HD so I was able to transfer all my emus and games to the new HD. Something like this: http://www.instructables.com/id/Original-XBOX-Hard-Drive-Upgrade/
> 
> PSP SEGA emulators are pretty good, I have them too (DGEN and [e]mulator I think)


I forgot to reply to this earlier.







But yeah, I had read about swapping the hard drive on my soft-modded Xbox and heard it was only doable via hotswapping, so I decided against it. I figured it was a little too risky and not worth the effort. Since my Xbox came with the 10GB hard drive, I had the extra 2GB partition left over from the 8GB formatting which is plenty enough space for old school roms anyhow.

And I run Master Boy for SMS/GG games (also runs GB and GBC games), and PicoDrive for the Genesis on my PSP. Both seem to work well enough for me.


----------



## neurotix

Welcome sainesk! Dig that Genesis out and do the stereo a/v mod to it if it's a model 1, it's way better than an emulator, and the games are dirt cheap if you know where to look!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Is that drawer full of Dreamcast games?! Indeed, I am jelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added to member's list, and welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed one of my controllers has a blue swirl, does that mean its a PAL controller, or are they available in all colors in all regions? (see the picture I posted)


Nope they aren't available in all regions. The swirl color is orange for Japan, red for USA and blue for PAL- I think you have a PAL controller there buddy.
Quote:


> I forgot to reply to this earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, I had read about swapping the hard drive on my soft-modded Xbox and heard it was only doable via hotswapping, so I decided against it. I figured it was a little too risky and not worth the effort. Since my Xbox came with the 10GB hard drive, I had the extra 2GB partition left over from the 8GB formatting, and plenty enough room for old school roms anyhow.
> 
> And I run Master Boy for SMS/GG games (also runs GB and GBC games), and PicoDrive for the Genesis. Both seem to work well enough for me.


It's actually very easy with minimal risk. I did it so I could use the video previews for games from a package called "resurrectionxtras" (emuxtras.com I think)

You should see about getting box art packs if you have the space for them.










Also, I found some guy who will do the Game Gear capacitor replacement and LED backlight mod for me for $30 on atariage...think I should do it?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> I had a mega drive/genesis. Now it's probably lost somewhere in the attic, so I just play the games on steam.
> 
> My fave game because back in the day it had the most epic music of any game ever pretty much


That game looks sweet, I loved the original Outrun (as every Sega fan must!







), I'll have to check out this version too. And totally rad '90s chiptunes.









I'll add you to the list, and give you credit for a long lost Genesis.















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Nope they aren't available in all regions. The swirl color is orange for Japan, red for USA and blue for PAL- I think you have a PAL controller there buddy.


Thanks for the info! Just to alleviate any possible doubt, it works fine in my NTSC-U console.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> The local game store here, Video Game X-change, has a bunch of Dreamcast games. They're all pretty cheap too... almost all of mine are burned. You don't need a modchip to play burned games.


Yep, I might have a few of those myself.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> What Dreamcast fight pad do you guys use? I've been looking a couple options and the pickings are rather slim.


I don't use a fight pad, I have a $350 custom arcade stick for ps2 and mostly play fighters on ps2 or 360 with a converter (I go to tournaments for 3rd Strike in Milwaukee)



What you probably want for Dreamcast fighting games is an Agetec stick but they're expensive and rare (they have top quality Sanwa buttons and stick)



I bought some "6 button" pads for Dreamcast back in the day that did indeed have 6 buttons on the face, but they had triggers as well, and the rightmost buttons on the face were duplicates of the leftmost ones and couldn't be remapped at all even though it was programmable (i.e. they're worthless and don't work as you'd think)


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I don't use a fight pad, I have a $350 custom arcade stick for ps2 and mostly play fighters on ps2 or 360 with a converter (I go to tournaments for 3rd Strike in Milwaukee)

































That is a work of art! I have a single fighting game (Soul Calibur II), but I think I need one of those!


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> That is a work of art! I have a single fighting game (Soul Calibur II), but I think I need one of those!


Thanks, I love it, it's the next best thing to playing in the arcade.

You should look into getting an Agetec stick for your Dreamcast eventually if you play Street Fighter or similar games. There's a ton of great arcade ports for it.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Thanks, I love it, it's the next best thing to playing in the arcade.
> 
> You should look into getting an Agetec stick for your Dreamcast eventually if you play Street Fighter or similar games. There's a ton of great arcade ports for it.


I've heard before that the Dreamcast is great for fighting games, but they've never really appealed to me because they are generally too fast paced and complicated (I'm a slow-going RPG gamer mostly







). Actually, that reminds me, I have a second fighting game, the original Mortal Kombat for Genesis.


----------



## d33r

do you think they will ever make a totally high tec top of the line sega dreamcast 2!!! I think i would buy it instead of the new playstation/xbox







also i have a sega genesis system, will take a pic later of it.

My favorite games are

Mortal kombat 1-3
Road Rash
Shinobi
Altered beast
Gouls and ghosts
sonic (all of them)
streets of rage (1-3)
NHL 93
tojam and earl
zombies at my neighbors
and more that i cant remember right now









oops and i forgot one of my favs, Golden Axe!!


----------



## jetpak12

Welcome *d33r*!







You'll be added to the member's list as a Genesis owner, unless you have anything else.









BTW, I think your username and avatar are awesome.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> do you think they will ever make a totally high tec top of the line sega dreamcast 2!!! I think i would buy it instead of the new playstation/xbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i have a sega genesis system, will take a pic later of it.
> 
> My favorite games are
> 
> Mortal kombat 1-3
> Road Rash
> Shinobi
> Altered beast
> Gouls and ghosts
> sonic (all of them)
> streets of rage (1-3)
> NHL 93
> tojam and earl
> zombies at my neighbors
> and more that i cant remember right now


Do you mean like the redesigned Genesis consoles, or a completely new Dreamcast? I suppose a redesign of the Dreamcast _could_ be possible, but I think a completely new console from Sega is now a thing of the past, unfortunately.









I certainly agree with the Sonic and Shinobi games, I haven't played any of the others you listed (and I suck at Mortal Kombat).

Also, anyone who has an SMS *needs* to find a copy of *Wonder Boy III: The Dragon's Trap*. It is hands down the best game on the system IMHO, and probably my favorite game on a Sega console. Any of the Wonder Boy games are great, but The Dragon's Trap is the best.


----------



## MaxFTW

Im gonna buy a game gear now









I currently own a saturn and a master system 1 but i want to sell those, I dont like them much to be honest

The game gear though... Man that was a beast, Basically a portable mega drive (genesis to most of you folks :/ )

Even alien 3 was on there D:

The only bad thing about that console was the battery life, 6 AA's = 6 hours.


----------



## morgofborg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Even alien 3 was on there D:


Ha, that was a classic. Not at all like the movie, but still a great game for the time, imo.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Im gonna buy a game gear now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently own a saturn and a master system 1 but i want to sell those, I dont like them much to be honest
> The game gear though... Man that was a beast, Basically a portable *MASTER SYSTEM*
> Even alien 3 was on there D:
> The only bad thing about that console was the battery life, 6 AA's = 6 hours.


Fixed that for ya


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Im gonna buy a game gear now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently own a saturn and a master system 1 but i want to sell those, I dont like them much to be honest
> 
> The game gear though... Man that was a beast, Basically a portable mega drive (genesis to most of you folks :/ )
> 
> Even alien 3 was on there D:
> 
> The only bad thing about that console was the battery life, 6 AA's = 6 hours.


The Nomad was the portable Genesis... Game Gear is based on Master System but is it's own beast.

If you really like Sonic games, Game Gear has some amazing GG only Sonic exclusives. Sonic Chaos and Sonic Triple Trouble (I have them both). They are very impressive considering the hardware they run on. Look a few pages back for pics of my Game Gear and it's case. I would definitely recommend you get a Game Gear, they are awesome, just make sure you test it first and it works because they are known to have faulty capacitors that make the units fail over time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> ]Mortal kombat 1-3
> Road Rash
> Shinobi
> Altered beast
> Gouls and ghosts
> sonic (all of them)
> streets of rage (1-3)
> NHL 93
> tojam and earl
> zombies at my neighbors


Welcome d33r!

I have Road Rash II, Revenge of Shinobi, Shadow Dancer, Shinobi III, Sonic 1-3 and S&K, Altered Beast, and SoR 1 & 2 for my Genesis.







Some of my favorites as well, especially Shinobi III and SoR2!
Quote:


> Also, anyone who has an SMS needs to find a copy of Wonder Boy III: The Dragon's Trap. It is hands down the best game on the system IMHO, and probably my favorite game on a Sega console. Any of the Wonder Boy games are great, but The Dragon's Trap is the best.


Good game, was playing it on an emulator a few weeks back. Wonderboy in Monster Land is my favorite of the series though.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, anyone who has an SMS needs to find a copy of Wonder Boy III: The Dragon's Trap. It is hands down the best game on the system IMHO, and probably my favorite game on a Sega console. Any of the Wonder Boy games are great, but The Dragon's Trap is the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good game, was playing it on an emulator a few weeks back. Wonderboy in Monster Land is my favorite of the series though.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'd just like everyone to give it a try. I'm not expecting everyone to like it as much as me, but I think the series deserves more exposure than it has.

To me, its the perfect game: an side-scrolling action-adventure platformer RPG; with great controls, graphics and sound. Its also one of the first games I ever played on a videogame console, so it holds a special place in my heart.


----------



## neurotix

So, what are some of the cooler/rarer Sega games you guys have in your collections? What kind of deals did you get on them?

I got Shining Force: Sword of Hayja for Game Gear and 10 other games (including Shinobi 1 and 2, Streets of Rage 2, Sonic Chaos and some others) for $30 from someone on craigslist.

I got my Saturn for $40 from a good friend and he threw in Shining Force II for Genesis for $5 xD

I recently got a rare Game Gear rpg, Crystal Warriors, for $15 from a local used game shop I've frequented for 10 years. I know the guy and he gave me a deal, it's usually $35 on ebay or more.

So, what are your finds?


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> So, what are some of the cooler/rarer Sega games you guys have in your collections? What kind of deals did you get on them?
> I got Shining Force: Sword of Hayja for Game Gear and 10 other games (including Shinobi 1 and 2, Streets of Rage 2, Sonic Chaos and some others) for $30 from someone on craigslist.
> I got my Saturn for $40 from a good friend and he threw in Shining Force II for Genesis for $5 xD
> I recently got a rare Game Gear rpg, Crystal Warriors, for $15 from a local used game shop I've frequented for 10 years. I know the guy and he gave me a deal, it's usually $35 on ebay or more.
> So, what are your finds?


I got all but one of my Saturn's for free from my local Hobby Shop. I fix broken machines for him for free, and he gives me those that don't ever sell. I also got a crap ton of games for Master System (mostly sports) for $10 from him. 3 of my DC's were free as well (not working but I fixed) All but one of my Sega CD's I got free not working, and fixed those too. I get games and hardware from this place all the time.

It pays to have friends that deal with this stuff. Without this place, My 3DO and Sega collection's would be rather poor.


----------



## neurotix

3DO lmao.

I wish people would give me broken Sega CDs. Don't know how to fix them though.


----------



## jetpak12

Hmmm, let's see...

I got my Genesis 3, plus one controller for $10 at Goodwill. At the same time I bought Sonic 1, 2, 3 and Earthworm Jim for about $3 or $4 each.

My SMS and about half its games are from relatives who don't care about what happens to it, lol.

I got the original Phantasy Star for SMS for $5, but its just the cart itself, no case or manual, so I don't know that if its that great of a deal.

And my Dreamcast collection I showed a picture of cost me $60 for everything, which I figure is a pretty good deal, considering it came with Shenmue, Jet Set Radio, and Sonic Adventure, all of which I wanted anyway.

I could have gotten a Saturn the same why I got the SMS, but my uncle gave it away to someone else, so I made sure to claim the SMS as soon as I found out!


----------



## d33r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Welcome *d33r*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be added to the member's list as a Genesis owner, unless you have anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I think your username and avatar are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean like the redesigned Genesis consoles, or a completely new Dreamcast? I suppose a redesign of the Dreamcast _could_ be possible, but I think a completely new console from Sega is now a thing of the past, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly agree with the Sonic and Shinobi games, I haven't played any of the others you listed (and I suck at Mortal Kombat).
> Also, anyone who has an SMS *needs* to find a copy of *Wonder Boy III: The Dragon's Trap*. It is hands down the best game on the system IMHO, and probably my favorite game on a Sega console. Any of the Wonder Boy games are great, but The Dragon's Trap is the best.


Thanks! i live in minnesota and the deer are everywhere!







hehe, anyways Yes i was hoping they would make a Dreamcast 2 system that would be as powerful as the xbox720/ps4...You should definitely check out those games i listed are blast to play, especially ghouls and ghosts,altered beast, roadrash to name a few.


----------



## MaxFTW

Well Games i find kinda rare on my DC are

Pro Pinball Trilogy (Im a big fan of the PP games, Own them on GOG too







)
Bangai-o
MK Gold
Evolution 1
Worms world party?

Theres some stuck in the back that i cant see and dont want to get half the games out just to see what i own Shenmue 1 but really i want to get a new copy of that as i dont own the card box that goes over the set.

I have a copy of primal rage on the saturn too that is quite rare to see i think.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d33r*
> 
> Thanks! i live in minnesota and the deer are everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, anyways Yes i was hoping they would make a Dreamcast 2 system that would be as powerful as the xbox720/ps4...You should definitely check out those games i listed are blast to play, especially ghouls and ghosts,altered beast, roadrash to name a few.


I think its every Sega fanboy's dream for there to be a next-gen Sega console.







And I'm certainly dreaming for one!









I'll definitely check out those games you listed. Actually, even though my very first console gaming experience was with Sega, I really haven't tried the wide variety of games that have graced Sega consoles. I've only played the handful of games that I've owned for each of the systems I have, so I'm always on the look out for new games.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Well Games i find kinda rare on my DC are
> Pro Pinball Trilogy (Im a big fan of the PP games, Own them on GOG too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Bangai-o
> MK Gold
> Evolution 1
> Worms world party?
> Theres some stuck in the back that i cant see and dont want to get half the games out just to see what i own Shenmue 1 but really i want to get a new copy of that as i dont own the card box that goes over the set.
> I have a copy of primal rage on the saturn too that is quite rare to see i think.


Evolution is probably rare... good RPG.
Quote:


> Thanks! i live in minnesota and the deer are everywhere! yessir.gif hehe, anyways Yes i was hoping they would make a Dreamcast 2 system that would be as powerful as the xbox720/ps4...You should definitely check out those games i listed are blast to play, especially ghouls and ghosts,altered beast, roadrash to name a few.tongue.gif


Dreamcast 2 probably isn't going to happen, though Sega does still make arcade hardware (Sega Ringedge) so a future console could be based on that. I think a big problem would be getting 3rd party support for their system again, considering Saturn and Dreamcast were both pretty much commercial failures.

I second Road Rash and Altered Beast being good. Check them out jetpak. Road Rash II is probably the best (you race motorcycles and can punch the other racers, and get clubs and chains and whip cops with them etc)

As far as a Dreamcast 2, here's the next best thing:



People make custom modded Dreamcast portable systems using an actual Dreamcast and a custom shell. Do an image search and there's a ton of them.


----------



## MaxFTW

Man you guys are making me start collecting again









I only want to focus on my dreamcast.... Then again if i get a mega drive i would have like less than 10 games as theres only road rash, Speedball and alien 3 the games i would play, May get the sonic games as they were good, But i was never hyped playing them.

/E May keep my saturn games, I may buy a new saturn


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Man you guys are making me start collecting again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only want to focus on my dreamcast.... Then again if i get a mega drive i would have like less than 10 games as theres only road rash, Speedball and alien 3 the games i would play, May get the sonic games as they were good, But i was never hyped playing them.
> 
> /E May keep my saturn games, I may buy a new saturn


You know you want to!


----------



## neurotix

Keep your Saturn and games, it's very easy to do a swap trick on any model Saturn to play backups.


----------



## jetpak12

I thought I'd let everyone know that Sega just re-released a few GG games for the 3DS eShop:

Sonic the Hedgehog: Triple Trouble

GG Shinobi

Dragon Crystal

Links are to the Nintendo website which has gameplay videos









From what I can tell, they look to be straight ports.


----------



## MaxFTW

In other news, The VGA box has got a revamp D:!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dreamcast-VGA-AV-S-VIDEO-HD-HDTV-Box-Improved-Design-/150760351550?pt=UK_Video_Games_Cables_and_Adaptors&hash=item231a04673e#ht_4678wt_1270

Would kinda like a HDMI version tbh


----------



## MaxFTW

What is the best dreamcast or sega forum to go to?

Plus, Shenmue HD has been made for over a year apparently

Also how do i clean a dreamcast? I have a bit of yellowing that i want gone :/


----------



## neurotix

jetpak, Sonic Triple Trouble is awesome. I have it for my GG. Shinobi is cool but very difficult and different from Genesis Shinobi. I have Shinobi 1 and 2 for GG as well. Dragon Crystal pretty much just sucks though.
Quote:


> What is the best dreamcast or sega forum to go to?
> 
> Plus, Shenmue HD has been made for over a year apparently
> 
> Also how do i clean a dreamcast? I have a bit of yellowing that i want gone :/


Try Hydrogen Peroxide to remove yellowing. It's what I use. Put a bunch of it on a dishrag or paper towel and rub it in to the DC. Let it sit for a minute or two and rub it off. For bad yellowing you will need to remove the plastic shell from the Dreamcast, top and bottom, and soak the halves in a bucket of the stuff. If all else fails you may have to try something like turpentine.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> What is the best dreamcast or sega forum to go to?
> Plus, Shenmue HD has been made for over a year apparently
> Also how do i clean a dreamcast? I have a bit of yellowing that i want gone :/


Some good Sega forums would be
http://www.sega-16.com/
http://www.racketboy.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=3103e51f016c7f1b84deb92f8622f182

For the Yellowing look into Retro Bright
http://retr0bright.wikispaces.com/


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> jetpak, Sonic Triple Trouble is awesome. I have it for my GG. Shinobi is cool but very difficult and different from Genesis Shinobi. I have Shinobi 1 and 2 for GG as well. Dragon Crystal pretty much just sucks though.


Actually, Dragon Crystal was what I was most interested in.







Are you not a fan of rogue-likes?


----------



## neurotix

I love good Roguelike games. One that springs to mind is Dicing Knight Period for Wonderswan.

Dragon Crystal may be roguelike but it is not good. It has bad graphics and sound, even for GG, and flawed gameplay.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I love good Roguelike games. One that springs to mind is Dicing Knight Period for Wonderswan.
> 
> Dragon Crystal may be roguelike but it is not good. It has bad graphics and sound, even for GG, and flawed gameplay.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## d33r

I also have a sega nomad, have you guys heard of that before. Its a hand held portable sega genesis system. Looks like a sega game gear kinda but you put in sega cartridges









Holy that handheld dreamcast looks sweet!! I want it!


----------



## neurotix

Yep I've heard of the Nomad, it's this thing:



Never actually seen one in person though. Genesis on the go would be pretty sweet


----------



## jetpak12

Ooo a Nomad would be neat!







But I think I'll stick with my PSP for Genesis games on the go.









How's the battery life for you, d33r?


----------



## Captain318

Ive passed up my chance to grab a cheap Nomad a few times in the past do to lack of interest in handhelds, but now I'm wishing I would have grabbed one


----------



## jetpak12

Just found out that Sega games are currently on sale from Amazon digital download. LINK

Sonic Generations, "SEGA 48-Game Mega Arcade Pack", the Dreamcast Collection, and Total War: Shogun 2 all for *$7.49* each.

Also Sonic 4 Episode 1 for $4.99.


----------



## Sainesk

I went searching through my gold mine and I couldn't find all my games, controllers or my other console (had a European and US version) but look what I found







:










my pride and joy on the right:










and a weird controller with trigger buttons and turbo options and all:










hopefully the sega god shall smile upon me and it all still works...


----------



## jetpak12

Yay, the Genesis has been found!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk*
> 
> and a weird controller with trigger buttons and turbo options and all:


I have that same controller, its actually pretty nice.


----------



## Sainesk

she lives!!! good old console will outlive me probably...










this also made me laugh:


----------



## jetpak12

Outrun 2019 is awesome, I wish I had the original cart. Pretty funny on the back too, what does it say about sneezing? "If you have to sneeze do it on the straightaways?" lol

I thought I'd post a heads-up that there is a team that's working on a full overhaul of Sonic 2 in HD. Thanks to *FrickFrock* for posting this in the news section the other day.









They've made a playable demo. Judging from the vids, I think I'll stick with the original for now, but its a good effort, and I'll be giving it a try.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1236102/sd-sonic-2-hd-demo-released-video-download-link


----------



## Sainesk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Outrun 2019 is awesome, I wish I had the original cart. Pretty funny on the back too, what does it say about sneezing? "If you have to sneeze do it on the straightaways?" lol


Yea, that's what it says







online coop/vs for the HD sonic 2 would be sweet... loved the split screen stuff on the genesis - racing through levels against each other and stuff.


----------



## jetpak12

Sega is doing some downsizing apparently.









http://www.gamespot.com/news/sega-canceling-games-restructuring-business-6369032


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Sega is doing some downsizing apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/news/sega-canceling-games-restructuring-business-6369032


Do not want


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I thought I'd post a heads-up that there is a team that's working on a full overhaul of Sonic 2 in HD. Thanks to *FrickFrock* for posting this in the news section the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've made a playable demo. Judging from the vids, I think I'll stick with the original for now, but its a good effort, and I'll be giving it a try.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1236102/sd-sonic-2-hd-demo-released-video-download-link


That looks very cool


----------



## cdoublejj

What I had my entire childhood.

SEGA CDX FTW


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> What I had my entire childhood.
> 
> SEGA CDX FTW


Very nice. I have a few lasers for those. I bought them to repair 3DO's


----------



## cdoublejj

I think mine may have some problems so have some insight or know where to find info them that would be awesome.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I think mine may have some problems so have some insight or know where to find info them that would be awesome.


The laser used on the CDX is the SANYO SF-C93 same as the Goldstar 3DO. I bought a couple off Evilbay for ~ $8/pop. Just remove the antistatic point from the bottom of the laser and install it. They are very strong in comparison to all the stock lasers that came in my 3DO's and read backups strait away w/o any pot tweaking what-so-ever.

Dalbani was the seller name I ordered from.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> What I had my entire childhood.
> 
> SEGA CDX FTW


Very nice!







Do you have any other Sega consoles that I can add to the member list?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> The laser used on the CDX is the SANYO SF-C93 same as the Goldstar 3DO. I bought a couple off Evilbay for ~ $8/pop. Just remove the antistatic point from the bottom of the laser and install it. They are very strong in comparison to all the stock lasers that came in my 3DO's and read backups strait away w/o any pot tweaking what-so-ever.
> 
> Dalbani was the seller name I ordered from.


Is the laser the main reason why 3DOs stop working? You're making me want to go out and find one.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Is the laser the main reason why 3DOs stop working? You're making me want to go out and find one.


Yes it is. Its a easy fix. Just avoid the Goldstar units they have the most issues. The Panasonic FZ1 is my weapon of choice. It uses a different laser than the Goldstar and is about $6 more to replace.


----------



## cdoublejj

I have no other sega units and no desire to own any other sega unit the CDX does it all except maybe 32bit games i don't know if it has that built in or not.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I have no other sega units and no desire to own any other sega unit the CDX does it all except maybe 32bit games i don't know if it has that built in or not.


That's ok, you own the CDX and that alone makes you cool lol. Not many folks have or have had one.


----------



## cdoublejj

well it isn't original but, close enough. I originally had it handed down to me from cousin. i actually used it as portable cd player but, because it was big other kids poked fun at me sometimes slim Cd player had just come out. so i took it apart and spray painted it cool colors to liven it up some, it did not bode well. Many years later I bought one ebay with crap ton of games for a chunk of change.

I remember playing that disc with the games like streets of rage and golden axe and that ninja game. i remember streets of rage shadows run and golden axe as some of the top games i played as kid and also vector man sometimes as as my various other games. . . oooohhh yeah sonic cd, my god man the hours put in to that game i remember watching my cousin play it when he still owned the cdx new. I my cousins gave my brother and I the CDX when they got an N64.


----------



## neurotix

Captain I found a thrift store in Delavan (about 50mi from me) that has a ton of carts and systems..



That picture is old (from Spring 2011) but I'm heading there tomorrow with the g/f to try and get my hands on a Sega CD. None of the used games stores in Madison have one.

I may need your advice/help with bringing it back from the dead if it doesn't work, bud. Here's hoping I can find one.


----------



## cdoublejj

Back them! I'm broke but, if I come up with some money (i only have 2 bucks in the bank) i'll back it.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1613260297/shadowrun-returns


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Captain I found a thrift store in Delavan (about 50mi from me) that has a ton of carts and systems..
> 
> That picture is old (from Spring 2011) but I'm heading there tomorrow with the g/f to try and get my hands on a Sega CD. None of the used games stores in Madison have one.
> I may need your advice/help with bringing it back from the dead if it doesn't work, bud. Here's hoping I can find one.










My kinda store right there








Yea Let me know what you find and I'll help ya get it going if its not functioning


----------



## neurotix

I got the Sega CD in the picture for $55...he wanted $75 for the Sega CD and a Genesis 2, I talked him down to $50, at the last minute he said he wanted $5 more.

It's fully working and I've already "acquired" Sonic CD, Popful Mail, Silpheed and Sol Feace.

I also got Outrun 2019, Golden Axe 2 (in box with manual), Xmen 2 Clone Wars, and Game Gear Streets of Rage.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I got the Sega CD in the picture for $55...he wanted $75 for the Sega CD and a Genesis 2, I talked him down to $50, at the last minute he said he wanted $5 more.
> It's fully working and I've already "acquired" Sonic CD, Popful Mail, Silpheed and Sol Feace.
> I also got Outrun 2019, Golden Axe 2 (in box with manual), Xmen 2 Clone Wars, and Game Gear Streets of Rage.


----------



## neurotix

Captain have you ever played Silpheed or Sol Feace? Silpheed is pretty awesome. Sol Feace is pretty damn hard though


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Captain have you ever played Silpheed or Sol Feace? Silpheed is pretty awesome. Sol Feace is pretty damn hard though


No actually, I have explored the SCD Library very little


----------



## neurotix

Silpheed for Sega CD, I highly recommend it, best usage of FMV in a game I can think of.


----------



## neurotix

Alright well sorry for double posting guys but I want to keep the posts separate.

Here's some pics of what I got the other day. Already cleaned the Sega CD with hydrogen peroxide on the outside and used Scratch X on the numerous scuff marks it had.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Alright well sorry for double posting guys but I want to keep the posts separate.
> 
> Here's some pics of what I got the other day. Already cleaned the Sega CD with hydrogen peroxide on the outside and used Scratch X on the numerous scuff marks it had.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Awesome pics!


Looks awesome! I take it you didn't buy the Genesis 2, only the SCD?

And does the ScratchX work well?

On an unrelated note, my cousin is giving me an original Xbox to mess around with. My original soft-modded one is back home, but I might give a shot at installing a real modchip this time on this one.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Looks awesome! I take it you didn't buy the Genesis 2, only the SCD?
> 
> And does the ScratchX work well?
> 
> On an unrelated note, my cousin is giving me an original Xbox to mess around with. My original soft-modded one is back home, but I might give a shot at installing a real modchip this time on this one. thumb.gif


No Genesis 2... I don't need it.

Scratch X works pretty well, yeah. It's hard to tell from the photo but there were numerous scratches and what looked like scuff marks on the cd lid. Almost like it had maybe been stepped on at one point, or rubbed against a wall somehow. I used hydrogen peroxide on a paper towel and wiped down the outside of the unit. Then, I applied Scratch X on a lint free cloth in a circular fashion, making sure to work it in well (until it doesn't appear white). I then waited about 5 minutes and wiped it off with a different cloth. It darkened the scratches so they more closely look like the unscratched areas, making them less obvious. I used it on my Game Gear when I got it and it worked really well there. If you get a console that's banged up somehow this stuff really works to get it looking acceptable again.

Good luck on the xbox modchip install, I'd just use SID 5 myself..


----------



## Ibage

Huh, how'd it take so long for me to find this thread? I'm in. I've got my old Genesis (two button model) along with Mega-CD dock, Game Gear and I recently found my old Dreamcast while packing. Sadly enough, my Dreamcast went from one box to another.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ibage*
> 
> Huh, how'd it take so long for me to find this thread? I'm in. I've got my old Genesis (two button model) along with Mega-CD dock, Game Gear and I recently found my old Dreamcast while packing. Sadly enough, my Dreamcast went from one box to another.


Welcome to the club!









I've added you to the member's list.


----------



## neurotix

Hey jetpak add my Sega CD to the list please.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Hey jetpak add my Sega CD to the list please.


No problem.







Sorry I missed that.


----------



## Captain318

I picked up some goodies yesterday for next to nothing. Keep an eye out for pics coming soon


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> I picked up some goodies yesterday for next to nothing. Keep an eye out for pics coming soon


You've got me excited!









EDIT:

Also, I got a PM from *iDeaL7* who's joining the club.







Hopefully he'll post with some pictures soon, he has a lot of stuff!


----------



## neurotix

Captain goodies are um.... good.

Do you know anything about region patching Sega CD isos to work on an American Sega CD model 2? Do you have to region patch? I want to get the Japanese release of Sonic CD because of the music difference. I have a tool that will region patch Saturn games but I'm having trouble finding any info on doing it for Sega CD..


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Captain goodies are um.... good.
> Do you know anything about region patching Sega CD isos to work on an American Sega CD model 2? Do you have to region patch? I want to get the Japanese release of Sonic CD because of the music difference. I have a tool that will region patch Saturn games but I'm having trouble finding any info on doing it for Sega CD..


http://www.racketboy.com/retro/changing-sega-cd-game-region-codes


----------



## Plan9

I still think the Dreamcast is one of the best consoles of all time.

I have a few Saga consoles though


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I still think the Dreamcast is one of the best consoles of all time.
> I have a few Saga consoles though


The DC was ahead of its time. Its one console that just blew my mind launch day.


----------



## Captain318

I bought out a fellow collector friend dirt cheap yesterday who is recently married with a kid on the way.
(Guess he's having financial problems)








Ok here are the goods I promised pics of.

Everything here in the floor I got for $150. I also got a box of games to go through yet and controllers power packs etc I gave an additional $150 for.

There is a Boxed Panasonic 3DO FZ10, a NIB N64, a NIB SNES, and a SNES that's open but has its box. There is also a launch model SCPH1001 Playstation with box. Also got a HD DVD player for the 360 with some movies. Ive lost count of my Sega CD's and 32X's now and my closet is already busting at the seems. Time to expand the game room









Everything here works.








He didn't want to bother with CL or ebay and needed cash fast for reasons unknown to me. I think he just wanted his buddy to get this stuff so he can visit it later on








He also majorly undervalues these old relics. That's what he calls them too old Relics LOL


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> I bought out a fellow collector friend dirt cheap yesterday who is recently married with a kid on the way.
> (Guess he's having financial problems)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok here are the goods I promised pics of.
> 
> Everything here in the floor I got for $150. I also got a box of games to go through yet and controllers power packs etc I gave an additional $150 for.
> 
> There is a Boxed Panasonic 3DO FZ10, a NIB N64, a NIB SNES, and a SNES that's open but has its box. There is also a launch model SCPH1001 Playstation with box. Also got a HD DVD player for the 360 with some movies. Ive lost count of my Sega CD's and 32X's now and my closet is already busting at the seems. Time to expand the game room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything here works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't want to bother with CL or ebay and needed cash fast for reasons unknown to me. I think he just wanted his buddy to get this stuff so he can visit it later on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also majorly undervalues these old relics. That's what he calls them too old Relics LOL


That looks amazing! You got an awesome deal!









Is that a TI-99/4A computer too?

I would love that Model 1 Genesis and CD, for some reason I like the style of the model 1 CD more than the smaller Model 2.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I still think the Dreamcast is one of the best consoles of all time.
> 
> I have a few Saga consoles though


Want to join the club? What do you have?









Indeed the Dreamcast is an amazing console. I spent a lot of time planning it with friends who had them not too long after they launched, and now I have one of my own.









Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> That looks amazing! You got an awesome deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Is that a TI-99/4A computer too*?
> I would love that Model 1 Genesis and CD, for some reason I like the style of the model 1 CD more than the smaller Model 2.


Yep it is. That ole TI came with a few carts too.
Some of this stuff I probably will be selling off. My G/f is grouching at me for all my game stuff lol.

Won't be parting with that NES 101 though. The more of those I can get my grubby mits on the happier I can be


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Yep it is. That ole TI came with a few carts too.
> Some of this stuff I probably will be selling off. My G/f is grouching at me for all my game stuff lol.
> 
> Won't be parting with that NES 101 though. The more of those I can get my grubby mits on the happier I can be


That's pretty neat.









And if you're going to be parting out, even if its on ebay, be sure to stop by the club and let us know so we can have a piece at it too.







I'm sure you'll make your "investment" back pretty easily.


----------



## neurotix

Captain if you're interested I need a 32X.

I coulda got one for $25 when I got the Sega CD but I didn't have enough money then.

I need one for Knuckles Chaotix and Star Wars Arcade (though I don't have either).

Also, insanely jealous of your model 1 Sega CD.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> That's pretty neat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you're going to be parting out, even if its on ebay, be sure to stop by the club and let us know so we can have a piece at it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll make your "investment" back pretty easily.


When I get to that point I'll let you guys have first wack before Evilbay


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Want to join the club? What do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed the Dreamcast is an amazing console. I spent a lot of time planning it with friends who had them not too long after they launched, and now I have one of my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the double post.


Yeah, count me in.

I have an SMS1 (which is now bricked) and obviously a DC. Used to own a Genesis but gave it to my younger brother for Christmas about 10 years ago (maybe longer I've lost track of time).

Also agreed with the guy who said the DC was ahead of it's time:

The Dreamcast pioneered internet play long before it was popularised.
Invented the homebrew market for consoles
Was the first device to cross the bridge the gap between PC and Console; supporting PC hardware (from ethernet controllers and VGA output through to input devices such as keyboards and mice).
carrying on from the above point, it was multi functional: you could browse the web, listen to CDs, etc
and even the 1st console to support running whole substitute OSs (from Linux to Windows).
The DC even pioneered a new type of memory controller which was removable and could play it's own mini-games
It was the 1st console to have customisable games via software updates (I remember download Christmas and Halloween patches for Sonic Adventure)
It wasn't just the next gen of games consoles when it was released, it was 2 or 3 generations ahead of it's time as it's only recently years that WAN console gaming has reached it's potential, yet I remember playing ChuChu Rocket over the DC's 33.6K modem a good 10 years before many of my mates would get online with their PS3. I'd kill to get hold of the ethernet controller for the DC, but they are like gold dust.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Captain if you're interested I need a 32X.
> I coulda got one for $25 when I got the Sega CD but I didn't have enough money then.
> I need one for *Knuckles Chaotix* and Star Wars Arcade (though I don't have either).
> Also, insanely jealous of your model 1 Sega CD.


You aren't missing much on that game. Worst 2D sonic ever IMO. It was the first game I bought for 32X and to this day I still feel cheated. Star Wars rocks though.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Yeah, count me in.
> 
> I have an SMS1 (which is now bricked) and obviously a DC. Used to own a Genesis but gave it to my younger brother for Christmas about 10 years ago (maybe longer I've lost track of time).
> 
> Also agreed with the guy who said the DC was ahead of it's time:
> 
> The Dreamcast pioneered internet play long before it was popularised.
> Invented the homebrew market for consoles
> Was the first device to cross the bridge the gap between PC and Console; supporting PC hardware (from ethernet controllers and VGA output through to input devices such as keyboards and mice).
> carrying on from the above point, it was multi functional: you could browse the web, listen to CDs, etc
> and even the 1st console to support running whole substitute OSs (from Linux to Windows).
> The DC even pioneered a new type of memory controller which was removable and could play it's own mini-games
> It was the 1st console to have customisable games via software updates (I remember download Christmas and Halloween patches for Sonic Adventure)
> It wasn't just the next gen of games consoles when it was released, it was 2 or 3 generations ahead of it's time as it's only recently years that WAN console gaming has reached it's potential, yet I remember playing ChuChu Rocket over the DC's 33.6K modem a good 10 years before many of my mates would get online with their PS3. I'd kill to get hold of the ethernet controller for the DC, but they are like gold dust.


Welcome aboard!









And its really a shame that the DC only got about 2 years of support from Sega. It would have been amazing to see what developers could have done with it. It still has some amazing games though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> You aren't missing much on that game. Worst 2D sonic ever IMO. It was the first game I bought for 32X and to this day I still feel cheated. Star Wars rocks though.


I might have to get a 32X just for Star Wars, as I'm a huge fan.









I found a full Star Wars _Trilogy_ Arcade cab (not the same as Star Wars Arcade) at an arcade once and was prepared to dump at least $20 of quarters into it, but after playing a couple levels I found it impossible to play. There was some kind of problem with it where half the textures didn't load properly and the models were flickering in and out.

The same arcade also had a Star Wars Starfighter cab with a movable seat that looked fun, but the controls weren't inverted.







I had some trouble getting very far in that one too.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> The same arcade also had a Star Wars Starfighter cab with a movable seat that looked fun, but the controls weren't inverted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had some trouble getting very far in that one too.


Yea I had my share of issues with arcades too. Mostly Daytona USA. I remember 3 different cabs in 3 different locations that had some major issue of either garbled graphics, a no start, or dead pedals









The only one that I could trust with my quarters was at some wicked cool Pizza shop we had by me.
Good times


----------



## jetpak12

I just updated the 2nd post with a few upcoming releases.

Is there anything you guys are looking forward to?


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I just updated the 2nd post with a few upcoming releases.
> Is there anything you guys are looking forward to?


PSO Depending on the payment model and Yakuza 5


----------



## neurotix

Hey guys!

I figured I would post my impressions of Phantasy Star Online 2 as well as some screenshots of it I've taken. For those who don't know, I am a huge Phantasy Star freak. I loved the original series during the 16 bit era and I loved PSO on Dreamcast. I've played it since about 2003, when I got my DC. I played PSO:BB and PSU on the Sega servers before they shut down. I played Phantasy Star Portable 2 on my psp as well until I got above level 150 and got bored.

I play the original PSO at edenserv.net (I'm lvl 157, so pretty dedicated and not a scrub) and a lot of the players there managed to get into the closed beta of PSO2. Yes, it's Japanese only, and you need an invite code to get in. However, there's a partial English patch for it already. So, considering I was curious I got in touch with someone in the shoutbox and they helped me get set up with an invite.

First, the pictures, all taken on my sig rig.

























Now, my thoughts:

Graphics I'll give a 7 out of 10. Phantasy Star Universe had roughly the same graphics years ago. Looks like a DX9 game (It wouldn't surprise me if it is). There doesn't seem to be any options in the settings panel for DX10 or 11, Tessellation, bloom, etc. It looks better than PSU and has a bit more bloom.

Music is very generic. I'm most dissappointed about this so far. It's all semi orchestral ambient type stuff that sounds like something from WoW or Aion. There is no real outstanding melody in any of it. It does not provide a great, techy atmosphere like PSO and it's not even as good as PSU's music (and some of that stuff was bad).

Character design and world design are very good to excellent. Running around the lobby/spaceship is nothing short of amazing and very immersive. You do feel like you're a kickass anime guy/girl/robot in a futuristic world. The only downside of course, is that the lobbies are small. Not as small as the cities in PSU and not nearly as small as Pioneer 2 in PSO. It is still a central quest hub/shop area and not much else. Sadly, I've always wished SEGA would make a literal futuristic city complete with random buildings to explore, apartment buildings with player housing, a large mall area with multiple shops, something the size of Orgrimmar or Stormwind in Warcraft but futuristic. Doesn't look like anything of that scale will happen.

Combat is a mixed bag. I made my character a Hunter, so I play melee combat. You have a weapon palette where you can equip 3 weapons at once, and assign special moves to them, but that's it. If you want to equip a different weapon to one of these 3 temporary spots you must open and navigate a bunch of stuff in the main menu (can't really do that in combat). For Hunters, it seems like there's only a few weapon types: sword, partisan, gunslash, chain whip. Sword is big, slow, but hits the hardest. Partisan is surprisingly fast (about the speed of a saber in PSO) and small compared to the spears in the other games. Gunslash is a saber you can toggle between being a saber and a handgun with a button. The special moves for this thing are cool, slash something up into the air and then shoot it multiple times before it lands. Chain Whip is kind of ranged- it looks like a katar (middle eastern dagger/claw style weapon) but it functions like a chain-whip-blade (think God of War). It does very low damage per hit, though it is fast and has range. Overall I like the Partisan best.

Combat includes blocking, a dash, jumping, and spamming X endlessly. Instead of there being a normal, heavy, and extra attack like in PSO, you simply have a button to attack and a button to do a special move. You can press the attack button and your character will attack endlessly every time you press it (similar to Dynasty Warriors 6). Instead of being limited to a 3 hit combo, you can just swing. The dash can be used after a jump but you can only jump once so it's useless. The dash does not cover much ground, though it is adequate to dodge enemy attacks with. Also, the normal attack you can use also doubles as a charge attack: if you delay the button press so you attack again as your previous animation finishes you get a flash effect and the same sound you would when you do a heavy attack in PSO.

The enemy AI is pathetic and very easy. The only thing that makes it tough is the absurd amount of HP some bosses and minibosses have. The enemies aren't very aggressive and telegraph their moves so it's easy to dodge when they attack. Enemies will also do things such as try and sidestep your attack but your attacks have such range that they'll get hit anyway. So what gthe game comes down to sometimes is just run up to an enemy and press the same button over and over, attacking indefinitely until the enemy dies (oftentimes you can do this to a whole group of them without even taking damage.... they are that wimpy AI wise).

There really isn't any rhythm to the combat and no variety with so few weapon choices. It doesn't seem hunters can use really any guns aside from the gunblade thing. PSO had sabers, swords, partisans, slicers, daggers, twin sabers, mechguns, spreads, the list goes on. Any class, especially melee Hunters could use like 10 different weapons. They had their drawbacks, and they were all mostly limited to a 3 hit combo animation, and a recovery period. Hence, rhythm. With particularly strong enemies you had to be smart and only attack twice before moving out of the way to dodge, lest you get knocked down (or one hit killed on Ult). In PSO2, you just mash x forever and everything dies.

So, that's my opinion of the game so far. Yes, I understand it's a beta, I also understand that likely everyone responsible for the original PSO probably has nothing to do with PSO2. Overall it's a solid game but like many newer games it pales in comparison to that which it tries to emulate from 10 years ago.

Hope you guys liked my post


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> PSO Depending on the payment model and Yakuza 5


The Yakuza games look like a lot of fun, but I've never played them before. Has Yakuza 5 been announced outside Japan? I can't find much information on it.

@ *neurotix*

Thanks for the write up on PSO2! I was wondering what the game was like, and had heard it was in closed beta in Japan. Would you say its closer to the feel of PSU, PSO, or neither?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> The Yakuza games look like a lot of fun, but I've never played them before. Has Yakuza 5 been announced outside Japan? I can't find much information on it.
> @ *neurotix*
> Thanks for the write up on PSO2! I was wondering what the game was like, and had heard it was in closed beta in Japan. Would you say its closer to the feel of PSU, PSO, or neither?


I would say it's closer to PSU/PS Portable with more of an MMO feel to it. There's skill trees for each class (which I like). However, the areas are very small, and you go through the same one over and over. Also, it takes a long time to level up...In PSO if you did one good forest run and killed the Dragon you'd get to level 4 or so, and going through Caves afterward would get you to level 10. This would take maybe 3 hours, less with a good party. In PSO2 however I played all night last night (about 8 hours) and only got to level 6. I'd say it feels most like an unfinished PSU variant. If the combat required more skill and the enemies were more direct, it would be more compelling to play. I don't understand also why my normal attack does 50 damage but my special moves do half that. There's also no chaining system like in psp2.

Overall it seems to be a decent game with a lot of promise, and it is a beta, but it's definitely more like PSU than PSO.


----------



## neurotix

Gameplay video with yours truly. Watch in 720p fullscreen.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> The Yakuza games look like a lot of fun, but I've never played them before. Has Yakuza 5 been announced outside Japan? I can't find much information on it.


The yakuza games are pretty much the spiritual successor to the shenmue games plus there one of the best story telling games on PS3, I have not played the first 2 as i could never get hold of them but im hoping they get remade in HD.

There was a translated video i saw just after yakuza dead souls had been released in japan that said yakuza 5 is in development, Not to mention there currently looking for Japanese porn stars like the previous games to put in as hostesses in the new one.


----------



## dava4444

Hi guys

I'm new in here.. and I don't own my Dreamcast anymore.. miss it tho.

for years, people have wondered about a Dreamcast 2, people have spend hours and hours, making mockups concepts, speculating on forums and even creating mock real (PC) Dreamcast 2's.
they all seem to want it, and they all think new Sega hardware is the answer,..but today the answer hit me..

why do we need new hardware from Sega? why not modify an existing emulator and give it a Sega themed GUI? with all the pluses of modern tech, ...but this is perhaps a hard idea to translate into words...erm..

What If?.. What If Sega had made a console, what would the GUI be like in a post 2010 era? I think (and remember i'm just wittering on lol)

1. An updated immersive GUI that has both ease of use and pleasant looks. Xbox meets PS3 but with a full Sega flavour.

2. A global sign in, like with MS and Xbox, all of your account is linked to the rest of the GUI environment.

3. An online shop connected to Sega's online 'e-shop'. purchase's would be made with your Sega account.

4. A YouTube 'best of' gallery previewing new games, but also game reviews of old games by Sega reviewers, who do this on YouTube anyway.

5. a 'guide' button aka 'home' button, to bring up a mini menu, with music sound video settings, messaging options etc.

all this is very ambitious.. but i thought i would say something..

the problem was never the hardware.. we just needed the software to run the games in an immersive environment.

fyi I can't code a line, so this'll prolly never happen, but it's a nice 'Dream'

peace

Dava


----------



## jetpak12

@ *MaxFTW*

Sounds interesting, I'll have to check it out sometime. I don't have a PS3 though, so I might see if I can find a good price on the PS2 versions, and if I do I'll let everyone know how they are.









@ *dava4444*
Welcome to the club.







I'll add you as a former DC owner.









And as for your proposed Sega console, are you suggesting that Sega make an all-in-one PC that is built to look like a console that runs SEGA games via emulation? That does sound interesting, especially your comments about the GUI: that would be neat to see. But I'm not sure they'll do anything like that, since Sega games are re-appearing on other platforms, such as Genesis games on Steam, Dreamcast games on XBLA and PSN, and there are now Game Gear games on the 3DS Virtual Console.


----------



## dava4444

Thanks for the add jetpak12 

about the idea..

I was thinking Sega wouldn't need to make any hardware at all. we have PC's..erm,.. like you know Windows Media Center brings you into an immersive GUI/environment? but actually sits on top of Windows*, well if we say that Steam looks and acts like a browser that also launches games and uses Windows, the GUI for this idea would be immersive and sit on top of Windows like WMC, but would also launch games and be a bit like the Xbox GUI.

a 'software' solution to the Dreamcast 2, not a 'new hardware' one.

watca guys think? 

Dava

*(i'm not wanting to be blunt, as if, I'm fishing for Dev's for a project :-/ I would feel like a hypocrite as I can't code a line)

on another note i am very sick with a kinda weird flu/weird cough, sorry if i am not making sense.


----------



## jetpak12

I follow you now, something like a unified Sega service in a way - a program you can download. Seems like a good idea, but like I mentioned earlier, I see Sega sticking to existing platforms like it has for the past couple years.

I would really like to see it though. It would amazing if they had options for all the past consoles, with their entire library of games available for purchase!


----------



## neurotix

Just figure I'd add my two cents.

I love my Genesis and all my old systems, especially cartridge based ones, because they're instant on and have no extraneous bull****. You plug a cart in and play the game. I come from the old school hardcore gamers and strongly dislike where gaming is now, with integrated youtube, GUI dashboards, online play, voice comm, and big budget games. I don't need any of that crap, I don't like any of that crap, that's why the newest system I own is a softmodded xbox. When I've had a hard day the last thing I want is to wait for a system to update, a game to update, only to play a game and get trash talked by 10 year olds with headsets...I don't find that fun.

What I do find great is my classic systems, and the emulators on my modded xbox (which has many of the features you mentioned, a slick GUI, and a standard shared skin between emulators for different systems). When you have quality classic hardware that plays great games, designed with talent from a bygone era, you don't need flashy GUIs or online features. The game comes first.

Honestly, SEGA will never make a new console. They are much smaller than they were in 2000. I don't see it happening. The closest equivalent to a new Sega system would be the Sega Ringedge or Ringwide arcade hardware that's currently used in Japanese arcade machines for games like Shining Force Cross Raid...


----------



## dava4444

thanks for the replies guys.

I would like to play Shenmue 1 and 2 on PC, I miss PSO (loved the vid btw thanx), ..I bought the new PSO (2007) for Xbox 360 last year, even sub'd, the community was still there  but I just couldn't get used to the old DC controls after all this time.. made an idiot of myself trying to talk to people, hit the wrong button and it would send :-/ oooh mannn!

About the PSO community, wow, that was my first time back in 2000 being online in multiplayer. amazing community, a lvl 50 called 'Lion-o' took me under his wing, got me up to lvl 20 and the group we had going, he dropped 50,000 mesta for us each.. wow, what a guy! my first experience in MMO was a positive one.

neurotix, I like the fancy gadgets, heap them in, the more the better, social media and social interaction, I rem when British Telecom used to rip the wallet out of your hand just for a half hour phone call, now game and chat freely :-D I do like retro tho, just wayy not to that degree you described. I have a crystal original Xbox, I bought it for RDR1 and Fallout:BOS. I have a 360 a limited edtion MW3 slim, but i never use it I'm migrated last year to PC and quite happy, finding BioShock 1/2 and other PC games helped.

jetpak12 that was what i was thinking @ entire library.


----------



## neurotix

Dava you should see if you can softmod your original xbox with XBMC.

You'd be able to play games on emulators that have a nice GUI like you're describing.


----------



## jetpak12

I went to a Goodwill the other day and I found a Sega Genesis II with two controllers for $10. Good deal? Too bad it wasn't a Genesis I, or I would have been all over it.

@*neurotix*

Yep, modded Xbox's are awesome emulator machines. They can be softmodded very easily. The first Xbox I modded I used the Evolution X dashboard, and I just got a second one from a cousin. I think I'll try out XBMC this time around.


----------



## dava4444

i was messing around with it after you posted neurotix







just on PC tho. i'm very sick with a weird flu/cough or i would have gave it a go on my xbox.
thanks for the vid, you seem to able to find good vids!









i'm RMA'ing some RAM just now, my Corsair's are a bit duffed for gaming, BSOD after a half hour in game. they send me my RMA number no problem.. now to find a printer...

jetpak12 show us some pics while your doing it and when done please







? sounds fun!


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> I went to a Goodwill the other day and I found a Sega Genesis II with two controllers for $10. Good deal? Too bad it wasn't a Genesis I, or I would have been all over it.


Pretty good deal, yeah. Though, it somewhat depends on what serial number it has, regardless of whether it's a Gen 1 or 2. Different Genesis 2's have different audio chips and video encoders, some are worse than others. http://www.sega-16.com/forum/showthread.php?7796-GUIDE-Telling-apart-good-Genesis-1s-and-Genesis-2s-from-bad-ones

Were the controllers 3 button or 6 button? If they were 6 button and came with the system and all cables I'd say that's an excellent deal.

Mine is a TMSS Hi Definition Graphics model 1 with a discrete YM2612 sound chip. I did the AV mod to mine, so I get S-video out of the back and use the headphone jack for stereo sound. Pretty much the best Genesis experience possible, the picture and sound are both very clear and crisp.


----------



## hertz9753

I own this. I pulled it out of the closet when I saw this thread.


----------



## neurotix

Very nice.

I love the text on the box that says "brilliant 16-bit graphics", lol

I'm sure jetpak will add you to the club shortly.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dava4444*
> 
> jetpak12 show us some pics while your doing it and when done please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? sounds fun!


I haven't started yet, but I'll post some pictures once I do if everyone is interested.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Pretty good deal, yeah. Though, it somewhat depends on what serial number it has, regardless of whether it's a Gen 1 or 2. Different Genesis 2's have different audio chips and video encoders, some are worse than others. http://www.sega-16.com/forum/showthread.php?7796-GUIDE-Telling-apart-good-Genesis-1s-and-Genesis-2s-from-bad-ones
> 
> Were the controllers 3 button or 6 button? If they were 6 button and came with the system and all cables I'd say that's an excellent deal.
> 
> Mine is a TMSS Hi Definition Graphics model 1 with a discrete YM2612 sound chip. I did the AV mod to mine, so I get S-video out of the back and use the headphone jack for stereo sound. Pretty much the best Genesis experience possible, the picture and sound are both very clear and crisp.


Thanks for the all the great info!







So its my impression that the "3/4 motherboard" revisions are the best of the Genesis 2s? I would prefer a Genesis 1 like yours for the stereo sound and S-video out, but if it does happen to be one of the better Genesis 2s, I might get it just to add to my collection.









I'll definitely go back and check it out though. I can't recall if it had 3-button or 6-button controllers, but it did have a power cable and one of those coax converter box thingies, I forget what they're called.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I own this. I pulled it out of the closet when I saw this thread.


Looks good, and welcome!







Added to the owner's list!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> I love the text on the box that says "brilliant 16-bit graphics", lol
> 
> I'm sure jetpak will add you to the club shortly.


Yep; I've been away for a couple days.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Thanks for the all the great info! thumb.gif So its my impression that the "3/4 motherboard" revisions are the best of the Genesis 2s? I would prefer a Genesis 1 like yours for the stereo sound and S-video out, but if it does happen to be one of the better Genesis 2s, I might get it just to add to my collection. smile.gif
> 
> I'll definitely go back and check it out though. I can't recall if it had 3-button or 6-button controllers, but it did have a power cable and one of those coax converter box thingies, I forget what they're called.


Yeah the 3/4 motherboard revisions are best, and I'm fairly sure you can get composite video and audio out of the back of the thing, if it has a DIN-8 port.

A Genesis model 1 is easier to do the mod on as you can simply buy a cable like this, cut off the 7 pin s-video end, pull out the shielding and center cable, and wire each one to the end of a piece of paper clip. You put those in certain leads in the Genesis 1's rear DIN-8 (ground and video out). Then, just connect the headphone plug to the headphone jack for stereo sound.

Pretty sure there are official composite video cables that are used with a Genesis 2 but they only have 1 audio plug and don't support stereo sound.

Also, the coax converter box thingy is called a RF adapter. The quality of picture and sound you get from it is total ****. I've used it with my Genesis and had large, wide faint vertical and diagonal rainbow hued 'scanlines' in the picture, and the sound sounded like it was coming through a pillow.

If you can find a VA6 or older motherboard Genesis, I think that's the way to go.


----------



## Geeboi

Dont know how i missed this before lol,loved sega consoles when i was a young 'un









most of the games and other peripherals are in another cupboard somewhere,but you get the idea


----------



## neurotix

Boxed PAL Mega Drive and Saturn?

That Saturn is hotness.


----------



## Captain318

Anybody played Sonic Colors on Wii? I just ordered a copy and plan to dump and play it in Dolphin.
It still pains me to insert a Sonic game into a Nintendo console lol. Anyway, I been on a Wii kick for awhile picking up the good games it has. Madworld is a BLAST! and Xenoblade Chronicles is just EPIC!

Also planning on picking up Sonic Generations at some point. Probably for PC though. That game looks orgasmic to my retro retina's


----------



## dava4444

not mine. cool guy on Youtube.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Anybody played Sonic Colors on Wii? I just ordered a copy and plan to dump and play it in Dolphin.
> It still pains me to insert a Sonic game into a Nintendo console lol. Anyway, I been on a Wii kick for awhile picking up the good games it has. Madworld is a BLAST! and Xenoblade Chronicles is just EPIC!


Xenoblade is an amazing game, I logged like 70 hours on that one.

Check out the Last Story and Pandora's Tower when they come out stateside too.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geeboi*
> 
> Dont know how i missed this before lol,loved sega consoles when i was a young 'un
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most of the games and other peripherals are in another cupboard somewhere,but you get the idea


Nice collection there! Welcome to the club!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody played Sonic Colors on Wii? I just ordered a copy and plan to dump and play it in Dolphin.
> It still pains me to insert a Sonic game into a Nintendo console lol. Anyway, I been on a Wii kick for awhile picking up the good games it has. Madworld is a BLAST! and Xenoblade Chronicles is just EPIC!
> 
> 
> 
> Xenoblade is an amazing game, I logged like 70 hours on that one.
> 
> Check out the Last Story and Pandora's Tower when they come out stateside too.
Click to expand...

I've recently got into Wii emulation as well. The only games I have so far are Zelda: Skyward Sword and Xenoblade.









I thought about getting Sonic Colors for my DS, but I might go with the Wii version if its better, let us know how you like it!


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I thought about getting Sonic Colors for my DS, but I might go with the Wii version if its better, let us know how you like it!


Check this out
Can't wait to see this in Dolphin


----------



## Simple_echo

I had no idea this club existed.











I also have Game Gear, and 32x, but they are both in storage at the moment.


----------



## hertz9753

I also have a 32x, only one game for it though.(Doom)


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I thought about getting Sonic Colors for my DS, but I might go with the Wii version if its better, let us know how you like it!


Just got my Wii version today and dumped it for Dolphin. All I can say is























Think Old school Sonic merged with Mario Galaxy and tied together with cut scenes
reminiscent of old Sonic Cartoons like The Adventures Of Sonic The Hedgehog
(Think Scratch and Grounder) <<<< Lots of that kinda comedy









In my mind which is pretend land where Dreamcast 2 exists, this would be a launch game to showcase epicness.









Yep its that good. This game is fascinating. Love it!

Been along time since I got excited over a Sonic Title. Last time would be.... Sonic Adventure?
Yea that long ago


----------



## neurotix

If you like Sonic Colors, check out Sonic Generations. It's not for Wii but there's a PC version of it.

They remade Chemical Plant Zone from Sonic 2 among other stages in it.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> If you like Sonic Colors, check out Sonic Generations. It's not for Wii but there's a PC version of it.
> They remade Chemical Plant Zone from Sonic 2 among other stages in it.


Its on my To Buy list. That looks like a cool remake


----------



## neurotix

SEGATA SANSHIRO <3


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> SEGATA SANSHIRO <3


YES!









Also, I was home last week, so I was able to pull out my Genesis and play some Sonic.







I thought I'd take a picture of my collection to share.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simple_echo*
> 
> I had no idea this club existed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have Game Gear, and 32x, but they are both in storage at the moment.


Cool, added to the member's list, welcome!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I also have a 32x, only one game for it though.(Doom)


I hear that Doom is definitely worth having for the 32X.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Just got my Wii version today and dumped it for Dolphin. All I can say is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think Old school Sonic merged with Mario Galaxy and tied together with cut scenes
> reminiscent of old Sonic Cartoons like The Adventures Of Sonic The Hedgehog
> (Think Scratch and Grounder) <<<< Lots of that kinda comedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my mind which is pretend land where Dreamcast 2 exists, this would be a launch game to showcase epicness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep its that good. This game is fascinating. Love it!
> 
> Been along time since I got excited over a Sonic Title. Last time would be.... Sonic Adventure?
> Yea that long ago


Glad you like it, I'll have to get a copy myself now!


----------



## neurotix

Nice Genesis 3, Power Base Converter and game collection jetpak!


----------



## Dr-Alan

Recently picked up this gem already jammed a few hours into it (picture looks funny because I needed to rotate the photo so the name would be right side up but it just ended up looking odd







)


----------



## Captain318

Got the PC version of Sonic Generations. Very good game. I like the remade retro levels. The challenges get tough too holy crap lol. My only complaints are with the control's which IMO are abit unresponsive at times and the length of the game which is quite short. Still great though.

Sonic Generations and Colors are IMO the best Sonic games since Dreamcast.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr-Alan*
> 
> Recently picked up this gem already jammed a few hours into it (picture looks funny because I needed to rotate the photo so the name would be right side up but it just ended up looking odd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Awesome, how do you like it? I see that its still only $10 on Amazon new, maybe I'll pick it up.









Actually, I was just at a used videogame store, and I completely forgot to look at their Dreamcast selection.







I did see Sonic Colors for Wii, but I didn't feel like paying $20 for it, even though it was new.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Got the PC version of Sonic Generations. Very good game. I like the remade retro levels. The challenges get tough too holy crap lol. My only complaints are with the control's which IMO are abit unresponsive at times and the length of the game which is quite short. Still great though.
> 
> Sonic Generations and Colors are IMO the best Sonic games since Dreamcast.


Glad to hear it, I actually have Generations on Steam, I need to play it! I haven't had much time for games lately, so its mostly been big hits like Mass Effect and Diablo that I'm playing right now.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I did see Sonic Colors for Wii, but I didn't feel like paying $20 for it, even though it was new.












Its worth that all day long.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Awesome, how do you like it? I see that its still only $10 on Amazon new, maybe I'll pick it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I was just at a used videogame store, and I completely forgot to look at their Dreamcast selection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's a ton of fun I would totally say it's worth it







, although be prepared it's one of those games that makes the Dreamcast sound like it's ripping itself apart because of the loading







. Also darn that stinks was this a local shop or were you visiting? and finally before I end this post just thought I would stick this other guy I got for amazingly cheap in the time between posts.


----------



## Simple_echo

Nice, Nights was the reason I decided I needed a Saturn.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Still having a working Sega Genesis, I believe the 3rd unit out the door of the local retailer on it's release day here in the states. I still have an original Altered Beast in the box with manual, and......

General Chaos! God I love that game!

Sadly I sold my Dreamcast years ago, big mistake. That system was so far ahead of it's time, I can't believe it didn't turn out for Sega....


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simple_echo*
> 
> Nice, Nights was the reason I decided I needed a Saturn.


Nights is a great reason to get a Saturn, I got mine for Saturn Bomberman but I still don't have it because it's so expensive







:


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Still having a working Sega Genesis, I believe the 3rd unit out the door of the local retailer on it's release day here in the states. I still have an original Altered Beast in the box with manual, and......
> 
> General Chaos! God I love that game!
> 
> Sadly I sold my Dreamcast years ago, big mistake. That system was so far ahead of it's time, I can't believe it didn't turn out for Sega....


Welcome to the club, I've added you to the member's list.









I remember when the DC came out and how it was going to bring Sega back to the forefront of the gaming industry, I too am disappointed it didn't happen... Still a great console though.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Welcome to the club, I've added you to the member's list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when the DC came out and how it was going to bring Sega back to the forefront of the gaming industry, I too am disappointed it didn't happen... Still a great console though.


Yup! I got my DC the day of release, which was one day before my birthday. I played the hell out of Hydro Thunder and Power Stone on that system, it was just so awesome! I even had Resident Evil on pre-order for it......unfortunately it never came.


----------



## Shadowrunner340

Can I get in on this? Genesis v1, v2, 32X, and Dreamcast, with a whole slew of games for them all lol

They're all in this house... somewhere...


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Yup! I got my DC the day of release, which was one day before my birthday. I played the hell out of Hydro Thunder and Power Stone on that system, it was just so awesome! I even had Resident Evil on pre-order for it......unfortunately it never came.


Which one? A couple of Resident Evils made it to the DC, didn't they?

And I didn't have a DC console until only last year, my parents didn't like the idea of videogame consoles at the time.







But I have fond memories of playing it with friends, games like Crazy Taxi and Sonic Adventure. Good times.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowrunner340*
> 
> Can I get in on this? Genesis v1, v2, 32X, and Dreamcast, with a whole slew of games for them all lol
> 
> They're all in this house... somewhere...


You bet, I'll add you to the members list!


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> And I didn't have a DC console until only last year, my parents didn't like the idea of videogame consoles at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have fond memories of playing it with friends, games like Crazy Taxi and Sonic Adventure. Good times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Same with me, I played so much Q*bert, SA2 and Shenmue on my friend's Dreamcast as a kid and I really wanted one but my parents just got me a imac instead (the original bubble kind) just because of how anti-video game they were, of course I argued that they could both be perceived as gaming devices but of course my parents maintained that somehow computers didn't count as gaming systems







: . Anyways long story short because of this I only got my Dreamcast (and other SEGA consoles that I played as a kid) a couple years ago and have been slowly rebuilding my childhood game collection







. Anyways before I end this post I was wondering: does anyone plan on getting Rhythm Thief & the Emperor's Treasure on the 3DS next month?


----------



## hertz9753

I had the Sega Channel in 1996. Great memories here.


----------



## head-fi-nut

in
I have a dream cast
mega drive
wite Saturn
black Saturn
and a master system


----------



## head-fi-nut

anyone know where it get a good vga box for th DC


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr-Alan*
> 
> Same with me, I played so much Q*bert, SA2 and Shenmue on my friend's Dreamcast as a kid and I really wanted one but my parents just got me a imac instead (the original bubble kind) just because of how anti-video game they were, of course I argued that they could both be perceived as gaming devices but of course my parents maintained that somehow computers didn't count as gaming systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : . Anyways long story short because of this I only got my Dreamcast (and other SEGA consoles that I played as a kid) a couple years ago and have been slowly rebuilding my childhood game collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyways before I end this post I was wondering: does anyone plan on getting Rhythm Thief & the Emperor's Treasure on the 3DS next month?


Same here, parents said no to consoles, and yes to a PC. I guess that's how I really got into PC gaming, lol.









And thanks for sharing about Rhythm Thief, I hadn't heard of it before. It looks pretty neat, I'll be sure to check it out once it comes out.

And there's a 3DS club here on OCN as well if you want to discuss 3DS more specifically, just check my sig.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I had the Sega Channel in 1996. Great memories here.


Whoa, that was for the Genesis, right? I think I remember seeing commercials for that, but no one I knew had it. Pretty awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *head-fi-nut*
> 
> in
> I have a dream cast
> mega drive
> wite Saturn
> black Saturn
> and a master system


Cool, I'll add you to the member's list too.







A white Saturn, eh? Is that a Japanese model?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *head-fi-nut*
> 
> anyone know where it get a good vga box for th DC


I looked at getting one off ebay a while back, but haven't yet. That's the only place I know of to get one.


----------



## neurotix

Sega Channel, a friend of mine says he had it back then. Also reminds me of the X-Band modem.




As for a DC vga box racketboy has some in his store, along with various other useful things like NES 72 pin connectors.

http://www.racketboy.com/store/


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Same here, parents said no to consoles, and yes to a PC. I guess that's how I really got into PC gaming, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks for sharing about Rhythm Thief, I hadn't heard of it before. It looks pretty neat, I'll be sure to check it out once it comes out.
> And there's a 3DS club here on OCN as well if you want to discuss 3DS more specifically, just check my sig.


Yup I've been a part of that club for a while but just haven't posted anything yet







Also on the topic of to be released SEGA games anyone interested in the new Sonic and SEGA all-stars racing game?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Which one? A couple of Resident Evils made it to the DC, didn't they?
> And I didn't have a DC console until only last year, my parents didn't like the idea of videogame consoles at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have fond memories of playing it with friends, games like Crazy Taxi and Sonic Adventure. Good times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bet, I'll add you to the members list!


Resident Evil Code Veronica, it never made it to the DC that I am aware of. At least not until after I sold mine, which wasn't until a few years after I purchased it.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Resident Evil Code Veronica, it never made it to the DC that I am aware of. At least not until after I sold mine, which wasn't until a few years after I purchased it.


It was made, around 2000 I believe. I'm pretty sure I've seen it around at a few stores in my area.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr-Alan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Resident Evil Code Veronica, it never made it to the DC that I am aware of. At least not until after I sold mine, which wasn't until a few years after I purchased it.
> 
> 
> 
> It was made, around 2000 I believe. I'm pretty sure I've seen it around at a few stores in my area.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure about whether it ever made it to the Dreamcast, but I have a copy of it on Playstation 2. Its the only Resident Evil game I own actually, and I've never played it.


----------



## Axon14

Just picked up this nice CDX bundle:


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> Just picked up this nice CDX bundle:


Very nice!









I'll add you to the members list, do you have any other Sega hardware?


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> Just picked up this nice CDX bundle:


Woah impressive







that's a nice find. Was this at a store or did you get this online? Also on the topic of SEGA pickups I picked up these two games recently from my local game shop.

Also not shown was Virtua Racing which I also got.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Resident Evil Code Veronica, it never made it to the DC that I am aware of. At least not until after I sold mine, which wasn't until a few years after I purchased it.




I have a copy myself


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PostalTwinkie*
> 
> Resident Evil Code Veronica, it never made it to the DC that I am aware of. At least not until after I sold mine, which wasn't until a few years after I purchased it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a copy myself
Click to expand...

That confirms it then!









Also, BTW Captain318, you convinced me on Sonic Colors and I've purchased a new copy for $17.








I haven't had a chance to try it out though.


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add you to the members list, do you have any other Sega hardware?


Thanks bro! I've also got a Master System, Genesis 1, 2, and 3, Sega CD (fatty version) and the Dreamcast.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> Thanks bro! I've also got a Master System, Genesis 1, 2, and 3, Sega CD (fatty version) and the Dreamcast.


Alright, a model 1 Sega CD!







That's the model I'm going to look for once I get mine.

I've updated the member list to include your systems.









Also, I've put in a pre-order for Sega's upcoming 3DS game *Rhythm Thief & the Emperor's Treasure*. I posted the trailer for it in the second post of the thread if any of you are 3DS owners.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Also, BTW Captain318, you convinced me on Sonic Colors and I've purchased a new copy for $17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to try it out though.


Ahh Good to hear. I am sure you will like it.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Also, BTW Captain318, you convinced me on Sonic Colors and I've purchased a new copy for $17.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a chance to try it out though.


Woah nice deal







I got my copy for around 30 bucks a bit after launch, btw which version Wii or DS?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Ahh Good to hear. I am sure you will like it.


I'm excited to try it out. Now that the June Foldathon is over, I can use my PC again, and I'll try it this evening.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr-Alan*
> 
> Woah nice deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my copy for around 30 bucks a bit after launch, btw which version Wii or DS?


For Wii, but I don't own one, so I'll be using Dolphin.









Also, I have decided that I really want this:


----------



## neurotix

Hey guys, figured I'd take pics of my Genesis collection for you all. (Not shown are my Genesis 1 Hi-def TMSS, Sega CD model 2, 2 3 button and 2 6 button Sega brand controllers)

It's meager, but I have most of the best games for the system, and that was my goal. The only others I really want that I'm missing are Rocket Knight Adventures 2, Beyond Oasis and Crusader of Centy, a Zelda clone (CoC is really expensive).


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> For Wii, but I don't own one, so I'll be using Dolphin.


Dolphin classy







although be careful I have read that the emulation still has some bugs so it crashes a lot







: be sure to let us know how it preforms!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Hey guys, figured I'd take pics of my Genesis collection for you all. (Not shown are my Genesis 1 Hi-def TMSS, Sega CD model 2, 2 3 button and 2 6 button Sega brand controllers)
> 
> It's meager, but I have most of the best games for the system, and that was my goal. The only others I really want that I'm missing are Rocket Knight Adventures 2, Beyond Oasis and Crusader of Centy, a Zelda clone (CoC is really expensive).


Nice collection you have you there!







What's your favorite?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr-Alan*
> 
> Dolphin classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although be careful I have read that the emulation still has some bugs so it crashes a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : be sure to let us know how it preforms!


Dolphin isn't so bad, I've already used it for Xenoblade and Skyward Sword. The tricky part is finding a DVD drive to rip the disks (or you can use a real Wii).

I tried out Sonic Colors and runs really well, no weird glitches that I can find. I just get mixed up when the game tells me to press "A" and so I press "A" on my 360 controller, which is the "B" button on a Nintendo controller lol.









It does run pretty slow for me though (FPS in the 20s), since its mostly CPU-bound, and I only have a moderately overclocked Core 2 Quad.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Dolphin isn't so bad, I've already used it for Xenoblade and Skyward Sword. The tricky part is finding a DVD drive to rip the disks (or you can use a real Wii).
> I tried out Sonic Colors and runs really well, no weird glitches that I can find. I just get mixed up when the game tells me to press "A" and so I press "A" on my 360 controller, which is the "B" button on a Nintendo controller lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does run pretty slow for me though (FPS in the 20s), since its mostly CPU-bound, and I only have a moderately overclocked Core 2 Quad.


Oh I didn't mean Dolphin itself is buggy I use it myself not that I can run much on my depressing 3 year old laptop







: I just meant that the game itself doesn't run well on Dolphin, although while typing this I just checked the Dolphin wiki and noticed all the glitches/ crashes that I was thinking about have been removed so looks like it does run well after all







Also I'm impressed Dolphin can run Skyward Sword and Xenoblade considering those are relativity recent games guess I'm behind the times in the emulation community







And I know exactly how you feel!







except my PC controller is a Logitech so its got numbers instead of letters which can be almost if not more confusing







:


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Nice collection you have you there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your favorite?


That's really tough, lol. Streets of Rage 2, Shinobi III, Phantasy Star IV, Shining Force, and Genesis 6 Pak are all good.

I think overall the one that's seen the most use is the Genesis 6 Pak (It has Revenge of Shinobi, Streets of Rage, Sonic 1, Hang On, Golden Axe, and Columns). I'll have to say that's probably my favorite. Though, Phantasy Star IV and Shining Force are really great too.

Quote:


> Dolphin isn't so bad, I've already used it for Xenoblade and Skyward Sword. The tricky part is finding a DVD drive to rip the disks (or you can use a real Wii).
> I tried out Sonic Colors and runs really well, no weird glitches that I can find. I just get mixed up when the game tells me to press "A" and so I press "A" on my 360 controller, which is the "B" button on a Nintendo controller lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does run pretty slow for me though (FPS in the 20s), since its mostly CPU-bound, and I only have a moderately overclocked Core 2 Quad.


I get about 25 fps on my system. Dolphin is great when it doesn't randomly crash. Though, the newer SVNs don't have this problem. A lot of performance issues are resolved using DX9 and proper graphic settings. I used it for Xenoblade as well (that game is amazing).

Also, Phantasy Star Online 2 JP is in open beta now, starting today. Waiting for it to patch, since they added new stages (Desert and Snowy Forest I believe). I don't know how much I'll play it but it's pretty cool I can play again and my level 16 hunter from the CBT is still there...


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr-Alan*
> 
> Oh I didn't mean Dolphin itself is buggy I use it myself not that I can run much on my depressing 3 year old laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : I just meant that the game itself doesn't run well on Dolphin, although while typing this I just checked the Dolphin wiki and noticed all the glitches/ crashes that I was thinking about have been removed so looks like it does run well after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'm impressed Dolphin can run Skyward Sword and Xenoblade considering those are relativity recent games guess I'm behind the times in the emulation community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know exactly how you feel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except my PC controller is a Logitech so its got numbers instead of letters which can be almost if not more confusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Ah, I get you.







Oh the three Wii games I have, Xenoblade runs the slowest. I guess it has something to do with the audio playback, but I haven't looked much into getting it work. I haven't really played it much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> That's really tough, lol. Streets of Rage 2, Shinobi III, Phantasy Star IV, Shining Force, and Genesis 6 Pak are all good.
> 
> I think overall the one that's seen the most use is the Genesis 6 Pak (It has Revenge of Shinobi, Streets of Rage, Sonic 1, Hang On, Golden Axe, and Columns). I'll have to say that's probably my favorite. Though, Phantasy Star IV and Shining Force are really great too.


Lol, choosing the 6-pak is cheating!







That looks like a really nice compilation though. Shinobi, Sonic, Hang On and Columns are some of my favorite Sega games.
Quote:


> I get about 25 fps on my system. Dolphin is great when it doesn't randomly crash. Though, the newer SVNs don't have this problem. A lot of performance issues are resolved using DX9 and proper graphic settings. I used it for Xenoblade as well (that game is amazing).
> 
> Also, Phantasy Star Online 2 JP is in open beta now, starting today. Waiting for it to patch, since they added new stages (Desert and Snowy Forest I believe). I don't know how much I'll play it but it's pretty cool I can play again and my level 16 hunter from the CBT is still there...


Its still all in Japanese though right? I might give it a try. Do you know how long it will run?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Ah, I get you. smile.gif Oh the three Wii games I have, Xenoblade runs the slowest. I guess it has something to do with the audio playback, but I haven't looked much into getting it work. I haven't really played it much.


This is a known issue, especially with pal versions of the game (which until recently, if you wanted to play in English, you HAD to use pal). There's a patch that removes the 25 fps pal limit on the pal isos, so if you have a pal version of the game look into it.
Quote:


> Its still all in Japanese though right? I might give it a try. Do you know how long it will run?


It's actually partially translated into English, someone made a patch for it during closed beta that I played. All the menus and most of the missions are translated, things like controller mapping are translated, the only things that aren't translated are items and weapons (but everything has an icon, for example- 1 circle in a bigger circle for monomate, 2 circles for dimate, etc)

I'm not sure where you would go to sign up, and the process involves entering JP captchas, I had a friend help me with it and tbh I'm entirely too lazy to explain the process or help you, though if you figure it out make your character on Ship 2 (that's where all the english players play).


----------



## neurotix

Alright so I found this guide if you really wanna play jetpak: http://bumped.org/psublog/phantasy-star-online-2-pre-open-beta-registration-guide/

EDIT: Apparently the old English patch for the open beta doesnt work anymore, the entire game is in f'n Japanese, and I guess they encrypted the text string files so there may not even be a patch for the open beta.

I refuse to play games I can't read or make sense of at all. Guess I'll forget about this one until it comes stateside. However, if you want to play psp2 sometime again let me know.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> It does run pretty slow for me though (FPS in the 20s), since its mostly CPU-bound, and I only have a moderately overclocked Core 2 Quad.


Yea that CPU is pokey for Dolphin. Even my old i7 920 @ 3.8GHz has issues with alot of games using DSP LLE. If your using the new Dolphin version 3.0 or above its even worse. I suggest build r7719 with your CPU. Even with my two SB's I use the old build for the Mario Galaxy games.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Yea that CPU is pokey for Dolphin. Even my old i7 920 @ 3.8GHz has issues with alot of games using DSP LLE. If your using the new Dolphin version 3.0 or above its even worse. I suggest build r7719 with your CPU. Even with my two SB's I use the old build for the Mario Galaxy games.


Yeah I know what you're saying I use 2.0 myself because of how it seems later versions of Dolphin get more CPU intensive the farther along the line they go plus it's compatible with most games I want and even those that aren't apparently are not compatible with 3.0 or later as well, but then again like I said I am a bit behind the times in the world of Dolphin so who knows.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> This is a known issue, especially with pal versions of the game (which until recently, if you wanted to play in English, you HAD to use pal). There's a patch that removes the 25 fps pal limit on the pal isos, so if you have a pal version of the game look into it.


Its not the 25 fps thing, since I have an NTSC copy. Its just that apparently the most common (and fastest) audio processor doesn't play correctly. I've heard that is a special build of Dolphin for Xenoblade, and I'll track it down once I decide to play through it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Alright so I found this guide if you really wanna play jetpak: http://bumped.org/psublog/phantasy-star-online-2-pre-open-beta-registration-guide/
> 
> EDIT: Apparently the old English patch for the open beta doesnt work anymore, the entire game is in f'n Japanese, and I guess they encrypted the text string files so there may not even be a patch for the open beta.
> 
> I refuse to play games I can't read or make sense of at all. Guess I'll forget about this one until it comes stateside. However, if you want to play psp2 sometime again let me know.


Thanks for the info about PSO2, too bad its all in Japanese. Maybe when if some fans come up with an english patch I'll give it a try, but right now I've decided I should play the ones already in the US, since I can.









Yeah, we need to play PSP2 again, sorry I've been pretty busy and I'm at my girlfriend's again for a couple weeks where the internet doesn't work with my PSP.









Oh, and I was looking through a box of videogames that one of my friends sold me and I found a sealed copy of PSP2 in there, lol. So if anyone in this thread wants to play too, I'll give you a good deal on it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Yea that CPU is pokey for Dolphin. Even my old i7 920 @ 3.8GHz has issues with alot of games using DSP LLE. If your using the new Dolphin version 3.0 or above its even worse. I suggest build r7719 with your CPU. Even with my two SB's I use the old build for the Mario Galaxy games.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr-Alan*
> 
> Yeah I know what you're saying I use 2.0 myself because of how it seems later versions of Dolphin get more CPU intensive the farther along the line they go plus it's compatible with most games I want and even those that aren't apparently are not compatible with 3.0 or later as well, but then again like I said I am a bit behind the times in the world of Dolphin so who knows.


It was my understanding that the 3.0 releases were focused on lowering requirements, and the older builds focused on accurate emulation, or do I have them mixed up? I'll give that r7719 build a try the next time I get a chance though, thanks.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Its not the 25 fps thing, since I have an NTSC copy. Its just that apparently the most common (and fastest) audio processor doesn't play correctly. I've heard that is a special build of Dolphin for Xenoblade, and I'll track it down once I decide to play through it.
> Thanks for the info about PSO2, too bad its all in Japanese. Maybe when if some fans come up with an english patch I'll give it a try, but right now I've decided I should play the ones already in the US, since I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, we need to play PSP2 again, sorry I've been pretty busy and I'm at my girlfriend's again for a couple weeks where the internet doesn't work with my PSP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I was looking through a box of videogames that one of my friends sold me and I found a sealed copy of PSP2 in there, lol. So if anyone in this thread wants to play too, I'll give you a good deal on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my understanding that the 3.0 releases were focused on lowering requirements, and the older builds focused on accurate emulation, or do I have them mixed up? I'll give that r7719 build a try the next time I get a chance though, thanks.


3.0 is far more stable and compatible with alot more games. It is not faster than the older builds though.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Yeah, we need to play PSP2 again, sorry I've been pretty busy and I'm at my girlfriend's again for a couple weeks where the internet doesn't work with my PSP. frown.gif
> Oh, and I was looking through a box of videogames that one of my friends sold me and I found a sealed copy of PSP2 in there, lol. So if anyone in this thread wants to play too, I'll give you a good deal on it. thumb.gif


That's pretty cool. Let me know when you can play again, I'm always up for it.. at level 150 the game isn't much fun solo, but I'm always up for helping people level.

Maybe you could try Phantasy Star II & IV on a Genesis emulator on your psp if you get bored enough.

I'm pretty sure I played Xenoblade on r7219 or something like that a year or so ago (I know it was 72xx series svn). Aside from random crashing once a day or so the game worked fine.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Well just thought I'd mention that I beat Sonic 4 Episode 2 a few hours ago and I have to say it was pretty good still don't know if I like it more then episode 1 or not, I mean I like the updated physics and graphics of 2 but I enjoy the level design and settings of 1 a bit more. Anyways to the point I was just wondering what did you guys think of it?

^my little badge of pride because let's just say that final boss was really annoying







...


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr-Alan*
> 
> Well just thought I'd mention that I beat Sonic 4 Episode 2 a few hours ago and I have to say it was pretty good still don't know if I like it more then episode 1 or not, I mean I like the updated physics and graphics of 2 but I enjoy the level design and settings of 1 a bit more. Anyways to the point I was just wondering what did you guys think of it?
> 
> ^my little badge of pride because let's just say that final boss was really annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't really care for either TBH. I too liked the setting and design of 1 more than 2. IMO the only good Sonic games since the Dreamcast are Generations and Colors.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr-Alan*
> 
> Well just thought I'd mention that I beat Sonic 4 Episode 2 a few hours ago and I have to say it was pretty good still don't know if I like it more then episode 1 or not, I mean I like the updated physics and graphics of 2 but I enjoy the level design and settings of 1 a bit more. Anyways to the point I was just wondering what did you guys think of it?
> 
> ^my little badge of pride because let's just say that final boss was really annoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't picked up either yet. I'll probably wait for a good Steam sale since I pretty much only ever buy games on deep discount anymore.









Congrats on the completion though!


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> I didn't really care for either TBH. I too liked the setting and design of 1 more than 2. IMO the only good Sonic games since the Dreamcast are Generations and Colors.


Have you tried the Advance series on what else but the GBA







I thought they were very good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I haven't picked up either yet. I'll probably wait for a good Steam sale since I pretty much only ever buy games on deep discount anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the completion though!


Good plan







I just went ahead and bought 2 on steam because I always seem to miss their sales







. Thanks when/if you do get the games just know the bosses are usually very easy but the final boss is normally really annoying


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> Just picked up this nice CDX bundle:


way to go, CDX FOR LIFE


----------



## jetpak12

Here's a bit of news I'm sure at least one person will find interesting.









Just posted to the Sega Blog:

*Phantasy Star Online 2 is Coming West*

Its set to arrive in 2013, and be free to play.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Here's a bit of news I'm sure at least one person will find interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just posted to the Sega Blog:
> *Phantasy Star Online 2 is Coming West*
> Its set to arrive in 2013, and be free to play.


I actually just saw this on SEGA's Facebook and I must say this completes my life








Also anyone watch Virtua Fighter 5 at EVO? Must say it was truly amazing


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Here's a bit of news I'm sure at least one person will find interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just posted to the Sega Blog:
> *Phantasy Star Online 2 is Coming West*
> Its set to arrive in 2013, and be free to play.


Excellent, I'll be playing on the Jap servers though if they can decrypt the txt string files and make a patch for the open beta..

Game is good but not as good as the original or even PS Portable, I don't really see myself getting addicted to it.

Also, the reason it's free to play is because there's a cash shop


----------



## Captain318

Whoa somebody should dust in here. Where is everyone lol

Anyway hitting some garage sales this weekend here's hoping I find some old SEGA stuff


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Whoa somebody should dust in here. Where is everyone lol
> Anyway hitting some garage sales this weekend here's hoping I find some old SEGA stuff


Sounds like an awesome time I was in China for a school trip so internet access was an "interesting" experience let's just say








Also speaking of old SEGA stuff I found this yesterday at my local used game store









And lastly because I had a 10 hour plane ride I had a lot of time to play some Rhythm Thief course the 3DS battery didn't last that long but I beat the game and have already unlocked two of the bonus chapters however getting an A rank on every single mini game to get the third one is not something I'm looking forward too...







:


----------



## efeltherock

Can I join? I have a model 1 Genesis with a model 1 Sega CD, two model 1 mega drives with one model 1 Mega CD!

I also have about 15 game gears, most Beyond repair. I used to own a Saturn but it never used so I sold it, same story with a Mega CD 2. I also had a power base converter which I really regret selling! I have also always wanted a Nomad, the other day I got to have a go on one for the first time!

I will put some photos up soon!


----------



## neurotix

Welcome to the club efeltherock.

I'm sure jetpak will add you to the original post as soon as he sees this.

Also, I know it's not Sega related, but does anyone have any idea why Turbo Duos are so expensive on ebay?

Who is going to pay over $300 for a 16-bit CD console with a 1x CD-ROM drive?

I want to get into Turbografx 16 and CD collecting but a Duo is too expensive.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Welcome to the club efeltherock.
> I'm sure jetpak will add you to the original post as soon as he sees this.
> Also, I know it's not Sega related, but does anyone have any idea why Turbo Duos are so expensive on ebay?
> Who is going to pay over $300 for a 16-bit CD console with a 1x CD-ROM drive?
> I want to get into Turbografx 16 and CD collecting but a Duo is too expensive.


Hmm I would think maybe because they didn't sell all that well but even still that is a lot for just that


----------



## neurotix

Dr Alan, http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=turbo+duo&_sacat=0

Some of them go for over $500.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Dr Alan, http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=turbo+duo&_sacat=0
> Some of them go for over $500.










Holy overpriced batman! Even still I looked it up and the cheapest you are going to get it for is around $150 which is disappointing to say the least


----------



## neurotix

I wonder if Captain has a Turbo Duo or Turbo CD... does it play CD-R backups with no modification, like the Sega CD? If it does it might be worth the initial investment and I could just collect the hucards.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I wonder if Captain has a Turbo Duo or Turbo CD... does it play CD-R backups with no modification, like the Sega CD? If it does it might be worth the initial investment and I could just collect the hucards.


Yeah I'm pretty sure it does so the $140 price tag could pay itself back if you don't have to pay for discs


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I wonder if Captain has a Turbo Duo or Turbo CD... does it play CD-R backups with no modification, like the Sega CD? If it does it might be worth the initial investment and I could just collect the hucards.


I don't. Was never into the Turbo


----------



## efeltherock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Welcome to the club efeltherock.
> I'm sure jetpak will add you to the original post as soon as he sees this.


Thanks, here is a picture i took of my machines:


I will eventually have the genesis/sega-cd cobo modified to be region free but until then i just buy and play pal games!


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *efeltherock*
> 
> Thanks, here is a picture i took of my machines:
> 
> I will eventually have the genesis/sega-cd cobo modified to be region free but until then i just buy and play pal games!


Very nice, I always wanted a model 1 CD, but they're so much harder to find. It was tough even finding my model 2 CD.


----------



## vikingsteve

I used to have a Saturn with like 30+ games. My parents threw it out ages ago though (I still to this day do not know why they did that...) so I am working on rebuilding my collection. My Saturn is in the mail as I type this, but I also bought a Dreamcast. I loved my Saturn, and it's still my personal favorite console ever, even if its library doesn't beat that of the Playstation's.


----------



## Shadowrunner340

I remember one time shortly after my dad bought the Genesis v1, me and my little brother were playing Altered Beast. As it happened, when we started the game, my dad was just waking up. Imagine waking up and the first thing you hear is "Rise from your grave!"


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve*
> 
> I used to have a Saturn with like 30+ games. My parents threw it out ages ago though (I still to this day do not know why they did that...) so I am working on rebuilding my collection. My Saturn is in the mail as I type this, but I also bought a Dreamcast. I loved my Saturn, and it's still my personal favorite console ever, even if its library doesn't beat that of the Playstation's.


Saturn is great but collecting some of the best games for it gets expensive (for example, games like Dragon Force).

The games are hard to find, I can name 3 different game shops near me that have tons of PSX games and no Saturn games at all.

I have one legit game I use for the swap trick. I'd like to collect more of the retail discs but it's tough for that reason.

Also, if anyone here liked Dragon Force on Saturn, a guy is doing a translation of Dragon Force 2 for Saturn that was Japan only. The menus, character names, item names, and everything are translated, just the story dialogue isn't (but that game isn't about story anyway). It runs on real hardware. It's a cool game and has many upgrades from the original.
Quote:


> I remember one time shortly after my dad bought the Genesis v1, me and my little brother were playing Altered Beast. As it happened, when we started the game, my dad was just waking up. Imagine waking up and the first thing you hear is "Rise from your grave!"


xD


----------



## cdoublejj

Got Sonic CD on Steam not to long. Wouldn't hurt to get the SEGA version for my CDX and emulators.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Got Sonic CD on Steam not to long. Wouldn't hurt to get the SEGA version for my CDX and emulators.


I'm pretty sure the CDX can play burned discs so hunting down a copy is probably not necessary


----------



## cdoublejj

I don't remember ever trying that. i was fairly sure it was possible sine it is so simple. i was more interested in the play sega cd on the pc at the time.







I wish i hadn't lost my copy of sonic cd. either way it's nice to own the actual games and collecting them can be fun. specially if you have any decent local stores/chains like Game Exchange.


----------



## neurotix

Got Virtua Racing for Genesis in box with manual and inserts for $5. Crazy to think this game was $100 new. No way I could have afforded that as a kid.

Interesting article on that game here: http://www.sega-16.com/2006/03/segas-svp-chip-the-road-not-taken/


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Got Virtua Racing for Genesis in box with manual and inserts for $5. Crazy to think this game was $100 new. No way I could have afforded that as a kid.
> Interesting article on that game here: http://www.sega-16.com/2006/03/segas-svp-chip-the-road-not-taken/


i have this on 32x


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Got Virtua Racing for Genesis in box with manual and inserts for $5. Crazy to think this game was $100 new. No way I could have afforded that as a kid.
> Interesting article on that game here: http://www.sega-16.com/2006/03/segas-svp-chip-the-road-not-taken/


Woah! Nice deal! I got my copy alone for $1 also really interesting article learned a lot


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> i have this on 32x


Yes, I was watching a video on youtube that compared the arcade, Genesis SVP, 32X and Saturn versions and they said that basically the 32X version is the best arcade port, and that the Saturn version was made by Time Warner Interactive and was pathetic.

I really want a 32X and Star Wars Arcade, Doom, Knuckles Chaotix, Virtua Racing, Virtua Fighter, and a few others. At least my modded xbox plays 32X and has the full romset if I ever want to play those games otherwise (though Star Wars Arcade lags a lot).


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Yes, I was watching a video on youtube that compared the arcade, Genesis SVP, 32X and Saturn versions and they said that basically the 32X version is the best arcade port, and that the Saturn version was made by Time Warner Interactive and was pathetic.
> I really want a 32X and Star Wars Arcade, Doom, Knuckles Chaotix, Virtua Racing, Virtua Fighter, and a few others. At least my modded xbox plays 32X and has the full romset if I ever want to play those games otherwise (though Star Wars Arcade lags a lot).


I'm not sure if I own the cart for Genesis I'll have to have a look. Ive played it via emulation before and I know there is a pretty hefty difference between that and the 32x version. Even the menu's are different.

I have 3 of the 32x systems. I have one that's completely dead I have been unable to fix that's just parts now, one I use, and the other is a backup.

Game wise, I have all you mentioned. Star Wars, Virtua Racing, and Knuckles are the only games I really care for that I own. Knuckles isn't even that good IMHO.

EDIT: The coolest 32x game Ive ever seen is Blackthorne. It was also on SNES but its vastly superior visually on the 32X for obvious reasons lol


----------



## neurotix

Captain, I'm getting a 32X.

I got it from Amazon and it says it includes all cables. I heard you need a special attachment cable for a model 1 Genesis (which mine is). Let's hope it comes with everything I need.

Does the 32x link cable connect to the DIN-8 port on the back of the Genesis? I'm pretty sure it does- and then there's an input and output DIN-8 (or DIN-9) on the back of the 32x, correct?

How would this work with my setup? I use a RCA composite cable I made by cutting off one end of a cable and wiring the wires inside to the ends of two segments of paperclip (one for the comp video signal and one for ground). I then insert these pins into the correct spots on the DIN-8 connector on the back of the Genesis to get composite video out of the Genesis. I use a basic Y-splitter in the headphone jack on the front to get stereo sound.

If the 32x is going to take up my DIN-8 then I need a reliable pinout of the output port on the back of the 32x so I can get composite video out of it.

I tried looking up how to hook the Genesis/32X up using RGB component video (RCA composite still looks like ass on my TV), but got a bunch of stuff I couldn't understand about SCART and the like (I'm not really a videophile). I'm wondering if it might be time to get the stuff I need to hook it up via RGB to my HDTV. However, all the guides I've found talk about a bunch of different standards, CMYK, SCART and other b/s instead of just providing links to what I need to buy to do this and how I need to hook it up. Anyone here have any idea?

Getting 4 games- Virtua Fighter, Virtua Racing Deluxe, Star Wars Arcade and Doom.

Got a sweet deal on it.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Getting 4 games- Virtua Fighter, Virtua Racing Deluxe, Star Wars Arcade and Doom.
> Got a sweet deal on it.


While I don't know much about anything in that area (not a videophile either) I have to say that's a really lucky score considering those are the really the best games for that system/ add-on


----------



## neurotix

Yep the system and the games cost me $60 on Amazon. Not bad.

Hope that it comes with everything I need.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Yep the system and the games cost me $60 on Amazon. Not bad.
> Hope that it comes with everything I need.


Wow it seems you come up with some great scores I mean only 60 bucks for both the system and games that's nice








anyways even if it doesn't come with the correct cables I'm sure they're locate-able on ebay and whatnot


----------



## neurotix

System itself was $40 and I wasn't really willing to pay any more than that. Already paid $55 for my Sega CD.

Back in the mid 90s, 6 months after the 32x came out and SEGA dropped support for it I remember seeing them in the bargain bin for $14.95 at Kaybee Toys. They initially cost $150.

A 32x really isn't even worth $40 now. I'd say the most it should go for is maybe 20 bucks. Take a look around ebay though, some people want outrageous prices for the system and a few games.


----------



## Captain318

I know there are two cables required to make that connection "if using official Sega brand cables" between the model 1 and the 32x and I had to buy another made for the model 1 off Amazon some time ago because my dumb self lost it years ago. They are abit difficult to track down the original's and get expensive. There are 1 piece aftermarket ones available now. The model 2 however, only needs 1 of the official cables.

I have one of my High Definition Graphics model 1's paired with a 32x and a model 1 Sega CD hooked up with some aftermarket Genesis Composite cables to a 32" Sharp CRT. When your done you have 3 wall warts, a ton of cables going every which way, and a big heavy stack of Sega failures lol.

http://shop.gametrog.com/SEGA-32X-to-Genesis-1-Mixing-AV-Cable-32X-CROSS1.htm


----------



## neurotix

Thanks Captain, if I'm missing anything when it comes I can get it there.

Still wondering about hooking it up via component RGB but I guess I'll research that on my own.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Thanks Captain, if I'm missing anything when it comes I can get it there.
> Still wondering about hooking it up via component RGB but I guess I'll research that on my own.


Yea I can't help you with RGB Ive never bothered with that








I know the model 1 Genesis has a VGA out but I believe you must
output the video signal from the 32X itself


----------



## neurotix

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150887039692&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:3160

Let's hope it works and if it doesn't lets hope I can fix it or get someone else to.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150887039692&ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:3160
> Let's hope it works and if it doesn't lets hope I can fix it or get someone else to.


US $69.99? Geesh! I could empty my closet and be rich lol
Anyway, they aren't hard to fix if it malfunctions.


----------



## neurotix

I may need your advice on that if it comes to it.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I may need your advice on that if it comes to it.


----------



## cdoublejj

60 and 70 bucks eh, i shelled out 160.00 USD for my current CDX and games, several years ago.


----------



## mothrpe

I really enjoy the hardcore simplicity of some of the 16-bit action games. I used to love drinking some coffee and playing Contra 3: The alien wars on SNES, working my way up through the difficulty levels as I polished my skills. Also Megaman X was a great one, still my favourite megaman.

Also really recommend this sega fan site, best one I've seen for 16-bit era

http://www.sega-16.com/


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothrpe*
> 
> I really enjoy the hardcore simplicity of some of the 16-bit action games. I used to love drinking some coffee and playing Contra 3: The alien wars on SNES, working my way up through the difficulty levels as I polished my skills. Also Megaman X was a great one, still my favourite megaman.
> Also really recommend this sega fan site, best one I've seen for 16-bit era
> http://www.sega-16.com/


A lot of the shooters like Gradius, Thunder Force, R-type, UN Squadron, Musha/Aleste, etc are very good. Genesis has a pretty good shooter library, though some of the games are rare and expensive (Eliminate Down). Turbografx-16 is the king of this genre though with the excellent Soldier Blade/Star Soldier/Final Soldier trilogy.

Also sega-16 is awesome and since finding out about it a few weeks back I've been reading all their reviews and features.


----------



## cdoublejj

I've been up voting a lot of retro games on Greenlight.

EDIT: 1995 sega goodness

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV6fvpX3rY0&feature=youtu.be&t=10m2s


----------



## neurotix

Captain.

So my model 1 tray Sega CD came. I plugged it in and it just kept ejecting the CD tray over and over and I couldn't hear the laser mechanism lifting up and spinning the disc.

So, I did what any crazy hacker would do and opened it up.







I took the shielding off, took the tray out, took off the belt shield, and took the drive belt out. I soaked the belt in hot water for a few minutes and dried it with a blow dryer. I guess over time these things lose their tension and most of the problems with the unit can be fixed by messing with the belt.

Anyway I put the belt back in, reassembled the tray, put the shielding back on. Now it works and will load games, but when putting a new disc in sometimes it hangs on the BIOS screen then ejects the tray again and I need to hit start on controller 1 to close the tray again. Also, when the tray is open it usually only stays open for about 5 seconds before closing on it's own even if I don't hit start (is this normal?) Sometimes it will go into a loop of opening and closing the tray, and if I'm patient eventually it will close and stay shut and then it will say "Press Start" on the screen and load the game.

So, I ordered a new drive belt. I'm going to replace it when it gets here. I also think part of the problem might be dust on the laser lens, which I of course didn't touch. When I replace the belt I'll have to clean the lens with some alcohol.

http://www.studiosoundelectronics.com/belts.htm#SBM

I ordered the SBM3.0 belt there. Captain, if you have any suggestions or anything let me know. I know this unit is good and probably just needs a replacement belt but there may be some ideas or tricks you have that I don't know about...

If anyone is interested this is the video I used to get the drive assembly apart.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Captain.
> So my model 1 tray Sega CD came. I plugged it in and it just kept ejecting the CD tray over and over and I couldn't hear the laser mechanism lifting up and spinning the disc.
> So, I did what any crazy hacker would do and opened it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took the shielding off, took the tray out, took off the belt shield, and took the drive belt out. I soaked the belt in hot water for a few minutes and dried it with a blow dryer. I guess over time these things lose their tension and most of the problems with the unit can be fixed by messing with the belt.
> Anyway I put the belt back in, reassembled the tray, put the shielding back on. Now it works and will load games, but when putting a new disc in sometimes it hangs on the BIOS screen then ejects the tray again and I need to hit start on controller 1 to close the tray again. Also, when the tray is open it usually only stays open for about 5 seconds before closing on it's own even if I don't hit start (is this normal?) Sometimes it will go into a loop of opening and closing the tray, and if I'm patient eventually it will close and stay shut and then it will say "Press Start" on the screen and load the game.
> So, I ordered a new drive belt. I'm going to replace it when it gets here. I also think part of the problem might be dust on the laser lens, which I of course didn't touch. When I replace the belt I'll have to clean the lens with some alcohol.
> http://www.studiosoundelectronics.com/belts.htm#SBM
> I ordered the SBM3.0 belt there. Captain, if you have any suggestions or anything let me know. I know this unit is good and probably just needs a replacement belt but there may be some ideas or tricks you have that I don't know about...
> If anyone is interested this is the video I used to get the drive assembly apart.


Sounds like it needs a good cleaning and a new belt. Boiling the old belt will only clean it not fix the problem at hand. The behavior you describe is normal for a worn belt









Be sure to grease up the tray to reduce friction and prolong the life of the new belt.

FYI you can use a rubber band as a belt temporarily.


----------



## neurotix

What should I use to grease/oil the tray with?

I have some old sewing machine oil in a red plastic bottle and that's about it.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> What should I use to grease/oil the tray with?
> I have some old sewing machine oil in a red plastic bottle and that's about it.


They use some kinda lithium grease I just use a standard auto grease.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> They use some kinda lithium grease I just use a standard auto grease.


Could that be used with the Dreamcast as well? I've always wondered if there was a fix for that horrible "bzzzt" sound it makes when it's loading anything


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr-Alan*
> 
> Could that be used with the Dreamcast as well? I've always wondered if there was a fix for that horrible "bzzzt" sound it makes when it's loading anything


It don't help the cast. Its just a noisy beast.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> It don't help the cast. Its just a noisy beast.


Darn oh well guess I'll just have to keep telling my friends the system is in fact just loading not ripping itself apart


----------



## neurotix

At a friends house I was playing King of Fighters 2002 with him once and the whole time the DC was super loud and he said:

"Damn dude your Dreamcast is working overtime"

Always found that kinda funny.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> At a friends house I was playing King of Fighters 2002 with him once and the whole time the DC was super loud and he said:
> "Damn dude your Dreamcast is working overtime"
> Always found that kinda funny.


A year or two ago I made an attempt to dabble in the arts of Let's Playing and one of the games I tried was SA, I actually had to move the DC farther away from me because the loading was picking up on the microphone.


----------



## neurotix

lol


----------



## neurotix

Hey Captain my drive belt came in and apparently my Sega CD model 1 is fixed. Doesn't seem to have any problems now.

*is happy*


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Hey Captain my drive belt came in and apparently my Sega CD model 1 is fixed. Doesn't seem to have any problems now.
> *is happy*


----------



## neurotix

Sega stack get





Someone send me Afterburner and Space Harrier for 32x. xD


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Sega stack get
> 
> 
> Someone send me Afterburner and Space Harrier for 32x. xD


Now all you need is game genie, sonic & knuckles, and maybe another 32x and the stack shall be complete


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Sega stack get
> 
> 
> Someone send me Afterburner and Space Harrier for 32x. xD


Congrats on your SegaStein


----------



## cdoublejj

seeing that stack of addons makes me appreciate my Sega CDX more.


----------



## neurotix

Come on guys don't let this thread die.


----------



## Captain318

Still here just been busy


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Come on guys don't let this thread die.


You've still got my support!







Although I do have to wonder: whatever happened to Jetpack?


----------



## neurotix

I haven't seen jetpak post in quite a while, I've wondered where he's gone to as well.

Last I knew (a few months back when we last talked privately) he was traveling long distance to visit his girlfriend in another state and was without internet while he was staying there. Don't know if that's the reason.

On another note, when I got my model 1 Sega CD and 32X I forgot to mention that around the same time I got a few games.

I got Sonic 1, Sonic 2, and Street Fighter II Special Champion Edition complete-in-box for about $4 a piece.

Common games I know, and I had loose carts of Sonic 1 and 2 already, but still pretty sweet considering complete copies usually go for way more than that.

The guy who runs the local small business game shop I've frequented for about 15 years (Video Game X-change) recently got a Sega Master System. It's in good shape, with two proper SMS controllers, Light Phaser, all hookups and I think Hang On/Safari Hunt, and he only wants $50. Sadly I couldn't buy it last I was there and it's probably gone. (I just bought a Wii and a bunch of accessories off of craigslist for a steal, and hacked it).


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> (I just bought a Wii and a bunch of accessories off of craigslist for a steal, and hacked it).










It's a very useful machine now. So much that you can do with it.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I haven't seen jetpak post in quite a while, I've wondered where he's gone to as well.
> Last I knew (a few months back when we last talked privately) he was traveling long distance to visit his girlfriend in another state and was without internet while he was staying there. Don't know if that's the reason.


That would explain his month long absence anyways has anyone else picked up Jet Set Radio HD yet? I been loving it so far although I have to say having to restart my computer every once in a while to get the game to run at full FPS is something I hope they fix soon


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr-Alan*
> 
> That would explain his month long absence anyways has anyone else picked up Jet Set Radio HD yet? I been loving it so far although I have to say having to restart my computer every once in a while to get the game to run at full FPS is something I hope they fix soon


From what I hear, the Framerate is locked to 30 and the crashing issues are overcame by deleting your save. Game needs patching.


----------



## neurotix

Wow.... that sounds like garbage.. having to delete your save?

And yes Captain I got a launch Wii, 3 Wiimotes, 3 Nunchuks, 2 Classic Controller Pro, Wii Fit Plus balance board and 5 games for $150...Seemed like a great deal. Craigslist... though now I have many more games than that xDD


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Wow.... that sounds like garbage.. having to delete your save?
> And yes Captain I got a launch Wii, 3 Wiimotes, 3 Nunchuks, 2 Classic Controller Pro, Wii Fit Plus balance board and 5 games for $150...Seemed like a great deal. Craigslist... though now I have many more games than that xDD


I recommend running your backups with a loader like USB Loader GX. The Wii's only spin burn backup disc's at 3x when soft modded vs 6x retail/chipped. Doesn't seem affect GameCube games though but alot of Wii games will skip like a mother. I think the GCN games were only 1.5x - 3x anyway.

Anywho, have fun and check out some of the awesome homebrew and the USB Loader for your backups. The Wii will backup your discs to an external (for your personal use







) with Loader GX


----------



## Dr-Alan

Crashes? First I've heard of them, my problem is that the game will run incredibly slowly (no frame rate skips just like the game in running in molasses) and the only way to fix it is via a computer restart but I guess the only thing to do is wait for a patch...
Anyways neurotix pretty cool!







Although I have to wonder Captian why would the Wii spin the burned games at only 3x when soft-modded?


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr-Alan*
> 
> Although I have to wonder Captian why would the Wii spin the burned games at only 3x when soft-modded?


I would imagine it having to do with not launching the game from the disc channel. Anyway, I have no interest in running burns I just like backing my disc's up to the HDD. It's convenient, faster and saves me from handling my disc's anymore than necessary. What's more, the Loader does the work for me. Put in my Retail game and tell it to install. Just like Xbox except I can take the game disc out when done.









We probably shouldn't be having this discussion here anyway because a MOD may think we are talking piracy when we aren't =/


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> I would imagine it having to do with not launching the game from the disc channel. Anyway, I have no interest in running burns I just like backing my disc's up to the HDD. It's convenient, faster and saves me from handling my disc's anymore than necessary. What's more, the Loader does the work for me. Put in my Retail game and tell it to install. Just like Xbox except I can take the game disc out when done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We probably shouldn't be having this discussion here anyway because a MOD may think we are talking piracy when we aren't =/


Interesting... but yeah anyways good point being MOD-ed is never a fun thing anyways to awkwardly change the subject anyone here play Sands of Destruction on DS (Sega game in case you haven't heard of it)


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> I recommend running your backups with a loader like USB Loader GX. The Wii's only spin burn backup disc's at 3x when soft modded vs 6x retail/chipped. Doesn't seem affect GameCube games though but alot of Wii games will skip like a mother. I think the GCN games were only 1.5x - 3x anyway.
> Anywho, have fun and check out some of the awesome homebrew and the USB Loader for your backups. The Wii will backup your discs to an external (for your personal use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with Loader GX


Yeah I already have 21 games on a USB HDD and I also use USB Loader GX, mainly because the others don't work well (I hate CFG it always hangs and Neogamma is for WBFS only).

I also have about 35 Wiiware games on an SDHC card... xDDD Cave Story is awesome.
Quote:


> Interesting... but yeah anyways good point being MOD-ed is never a fun thing anyways to awkwardly change the subject anyone here play Sands of Destruction on DS (Sega game in case you haven't heard of it)


I've heard of Sands of Destruction. It was made by a lot of the same people that made Xenogears and it's supposed to be similar. However I've heard it's incredibly easy, somewhat generic with characters and story, and basically pales in comparison to Xenogears...so I never bothered playing it.

Xenogears however is probably my second or third favorite RPG of all time behind FFIV and FFVI on SNES...


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I've heard of Sands of Destruction. It was made by a lot of the same people that made Xenogears and it's supposed to be similar. However I've heard it's incredibly easy, somewhat generic with characters and story, and basically pales in comparison to Xenogears...so I never bothered playing it.
> Xenogears however is probably my second or third favorite RPG of all time behind FFIV and FFVI on SNES...


Yup that pretty much sums up the game, the people who worked on it was really the main selling point for me (well that and it's cheap price tag of $10) but I would have to say I disagree with the bland story/characters I found it interesting enough







Although you are right in saying it is easy it is so pathetically easy to break the battle system (kind of like FFVIII) that most of the game becomes a cakewalk except for a few random difficulty spikes with flying bosses at which point I think they knew about their defective system because I cannot see how I would have won those without the breaking of battle system. Also those are some great choices for top RPGs my selection would probably be from 3-1 Phantasy Star IV, FFVI and Dragon Quest V







also not Sega related but well we are kind of on the topic but what do you think of FFVII? I personally love it due to it being my first FF that I actually beat all by myself but I understand it is not the best of the series, anyways just asking what your opinion of it is considering I see so many people arguing about it.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr-Alan*
> 
> Yup that pretty much sums up the game, the people who worked on it was really the main selling point for me (well that and it's cheap price tag of $10) but I would have to say I disagree with the bland story/characters I found it interesting enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although you are right in saying it is easy it is so pathetically easy to break the battle system (kind of like FFVIII) that most of the game becomes a cakewalk except for a few random difficulty spikes with flying bosses at which point I think they knew about their defective system because I cannot see how I would have won those without the breaking of battle system. Also those are some great choices for top RPGs my selection would probably be from 3-1 Phantasy Star IV, FFVI and Dragon Quest V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also not Sega related but well we are kind of on the topic but what do you think of FFVII? I personally love it due to it being my first FF that I actually beat all by myself but I understand it is not the best of the series, anyways just asking what your opinion of it is considering I see so many people arguing about it.


Yeah I heard the same thing about Sands of Destruction and the flying enemies.

I may yet check it out but I have a HUGE list of RPG games I want to play that I haven't played yet. Some of them are The Last Story (Wii), Crystal Warriors (Game Gear), Shining Force Sword of Hayja (Game Gear), Terranigma (SNES), Earthbound (SNES), Dragon Quest 6 remake (NDS), there's more I'm forgetting but I have this huge backlog of RPGS I've either started and stopped midway or have just never gotten around to playing. It doesn't help that I've started playing Xenoblade again on my Wii...

My personal favorite RPGs would be something like:

1: Final Fantasy IV (my favorite game ever, the original SNES hardtype)
2: Final Fantasy VI
3: Xenogears
4: Chrono Trigger
5: Phantasy Star IV
6: Phantasy Star Online Blue Burst
7: Ragnarok Online
8: Final Fantasy 1 NES
9: Final Fantasy 3 Famicom

Something like that anyway.

About FF7- It's an amazing game that holds up well to this day and the first true 3D rpg that didn't suck ****. The story was convoluted and the translation was marred but it was still very playable. It was probably a bit too linear and I do prefer the character designs of Amano heavily over Nomura. I personally hate every FF after 9 and love every FF before 7. FF7 set the trend of manga character design that has produced utter trash like FF 13. However, even though I prefer the style of the high fantasy, medieval FFs (FF1-5) I still love FF7 and have probably spent over 300 hours on it over the years. I know it inside and out. I don't hate FF7 or FF8- I do hate FF12 and FF13. My favorite 32-bit FF is definitely FF9 though. Everything about it was great. It had a very balanced and playable combat system with no broken final boss killing summons or limit breaks. The "Quick Time Event" system, which let you see what other characters in your party were doing when your party split up in town, was a neat idea. The Hot and Cold minigame was super addictive. There were a ton of secrets and sidequests. It was also the funniest FF game, especially some of the situations with Steiner. The character art was great, whimsical and very fitting.

So overall I like FF7 and FF8, I love FF9, but my heart is really with the old style games (1-6).


----------



## cdoublejj

My mom bought me a regular Sega Genesis for 5 buck the other day. Coolest mom ever. I'm gonna take it apart and clean out all the seams and contours with tooth brush and rubbing alcohol. never hurts to have a second Sega.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> My mom bought me a regular Sega Genesis for 5 buck the other day. Coolest mom ever. I'm gonna take it apart and clean out all the seams and contours with tooth brush and rubbing alcohol. never hurts to have a second Sega.


That's really cool. My mom knows I like old systems but she'd never just go out and buy one.

Personally I use strong alcohol (90%) all over the casing then go over it with a small amount of armor all to shine it up and protect it.

Is it a model 1 or model 2?


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Yeah I heard the same thing about Sands of Destruction and the flying enemies.
> I may yet check it out but I have a HUGE list of RPG games I want to play that I haven't played yet. Some of them are The Last Story (Wii), Crystal Warriors (Game Gear), Shining Force Sword of Hayja (Game Gear), Terranigma (SNES), Earthbound (SNES), Dragon Quest 6 remake (NDS), there's more I'm forgetting but I have this huge backlog of RPGS I've either started and stopped midway or have just never gotten around to playing. It doesn't help that I've started playing Xenoblade again on my Wii...
> 
> About FF7- It's an amazing game that holds up well to this day and the first true 3D rpg that didn't suck ****. The story was convoluted and the translation was marred but it was still very playable. It was probably a bit too linear and I do prefer the character designs of Amano heavily over Nomura. I personally hate every FF after 9 and love every FF before 7. FF7 set the trend of manga character design that has produced utter trash like FF 13. However, even though I prefer the style of the high fantasy, medieval FFs (FF1-5) I still love FF7 and have probably spent over 300 hours on it over the years. I know it inside and out. I don't hate FF7 or FF8- I do hate FF12 and FF13. My favorite 32-bit FF is definitely FF9 though. Everything about it was great. It had a very balanced and playable combat system with no broken final boss killing summons or limit breaks. The "Quick Time Event" system, which let you see what other characters in your party were doing when your party split up in town, was a neat idea. The Hot and Cold minigame was super addictive. There were a ton of secrets and sidequests. It was also the funniest FF game, especially some of the situations with Steiner. The character art was great, whimsical and very fitting.
> So overall I like FF7 and FF8, I love FF9, but my heart is really with the old style games (1-6).


Yeah I have a serious clump of RPG's that I really should get to beating with a even bigger list of games I want to try in the near future. and yup that pretty much sums up my opinion of the Final Fantasies in a nutshell








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> My mom bought me a regular Sega Genesis for 5 buck the other day. Coolest mom ever. I'm gonna take it apart and clean out all the seams and contours with tooth brush and rubbing alcohol. never hurts to have a second Sega.


Wow! that's a great deal I always end up having to buy stuff for myself


----------



## neurotix

Dr Alan you should try Xenoblade if you haven't already. It's amazing.

It's for Wii, and if you dont have one you can use dolphin. This game is really fantastic and will keep you busy for a month.


----------



## Captain318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Dr Alan you should try Xenoblade if you haven't already. It's amazing.
> It's for Wii, and if you dont have one you can use dolphin. This game is really fantastic and will keep you busy for a month.


QFT


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> That's really cool. My mom knows I like old systems but she'd never just go out and buy one.
> Personally I use strong alcohol (90%) all over the casing then go over it with a small amount of armor all to shine it up and protect it.
> Is it a model 1 or model 2?


I'm not sure which model it is. She saw is while shopping and pick it up. As far as cleaning i'm going to take it apart so i can thoroughly clean it where the tooth brush bristles won't reach.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Dr Alan you should try Xenoblade if you haven't already. It's amazing.
> It's for Wii, and if you dont have one you can use dolphin. This game is really fantastic and will keep you busy for a month.


Yup! Already on my list!


----------



## Captain318

Picked up a free Dreamcast from the local Hobby Shop that has a dead PSU. I replaced the PSU and it turns out it's a launch model that can play my launch SA and Blue Stinger discs w/o me doing any voodoo tricks.

Some if not all of you know some DC's after the launch model's had issues reading launch game disc's most notably Sonic Adventure. Some believe the launch model DC's had better disc drives in them. This one is notably quieter than the rest of my DC's aswell and is made in Japan. My other machines are from China or Taiwan.


----------



## neurotix

Yeah I knew about the launch model DCs Captain, cool that you picked one up.

Not sure what either of mine are, I'd have to check, but the disc drives in both seem loud as hell so I'm bettting they're from China


----------



## Dr-Alan

In case none of you know yet they are making an anime out of Aoi Sekai no Chuushin which was a manga pretty much about the old Nintendo vs. Sega console wars it's fairly interesting I would say
although the amount of fan-service is questionable and my only real problem with it....


----------



## cdoublejj

I was cleaning up some stuff at work today and off all things found a crazy taxi disc for the Dream Cast. I'm probably gonna get to keep it, just need a dream cast.


----------



## neurotix

Been playing Phantasy Star Online 2 religiously for a month.

Here's my character. Watch in HD.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Been playing Phantasy Star Online 2 religiously for a month.
> Here's my character. Watch in HD.


Nice I can't wait till this game comes out in the states







also SA2 HD for PC finally announced for November 19th all I can say is it's about time


----------



## neurotix

PSO2 is a serious grindfest, and it's really hampered by the cash shop system and bad prices in the economy.

However, if you play it casually and don't pay into it it can still be fun, and be a good game.

Myself on the other hand- I have about 300 hours on my current character. Max level is 50 and I'm almost 45 now. I actually have paid into the game, so I can trade and have a shop and make big money to afford high end gear.

Don't be surprised if when you log in for the first time and look up good weapons to see them going from 300k - 5 million meseta.

In the starting areas, just farming and selling item drops, you can expect to make about 5000 meseta in an hour. At a high level, it'd be about 10000.

So.... yeah, keep in mind this game is pay to win. People pay for clothes through a scratch card system, which they can then sell for large amounts of meseta, to be able to afford the best stuff in the game from the shops.

I would imagine since the game is just starting out in the US that at first the economy will be terrible and prices for things that are junk on JP will be through the roof since there's less of them.

I'll be sticking to the JP servers myself, no way I'm starting over.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> PSO2 is a serious grindfest, and it's really hampered by the cash shop system and bad prices in the economy.
> However, if you play it casually and don't pay into it it can still be fun, and be a good game.
> Myself on the other hand- I have about 300 hours on my current character. Max level is 50 and I'm almost 45 now. I actually have paid into the game, so I can trade and have a shop and make big money to afford high end gear.
> Don't be surprised if when you log in for the first time and look up good weapons to see them going from 300k - 5 million meseta.
> In the starting areas, just farming and selling item drops, you can expect to make about 5000 meseta in an hour. At a high level, it'd be about 10000.
> So.... yeah, keep in mind this game is pay to win. People pay for clothes through a scratch card system, which they can then sell for large amounts of meseta, to be able to afford the best stuff in the game from the shops.
> I would imagine since the game is just starting out in the US that at first the economy will be terrible and prices for things that are junk on JP will be through the roof since there's less of them.
> I'll be sticking to the JP servers myself, no way I'm starting over.


Hm... interesting tell you the truth I've never really gotten into any mmo's and that sounds kind of well to put it bluntly not that great, but I guess I'm not one to talk.


----------



## neurotix

That's the downside of it being free to play.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> That's the downside of it being free to play.


I suppose that makes sense... well I might reconsider trying to get into it then, at least I have Tales of the Abyss on the 3DS to curb my current RPG hunger although I have to say that so far the game has one of the most predictable plots of any game I've ever played (watch now as I've typed that all my predictions turn out to be wrong







)


----------



## neurotix

Tales of the Abyss is pretty predictable, yeah.

As far as PSO2 goes, it's fun and it's free to play- as long as you can accept that the best gear might not be obtainable without paying for a shop or getting really lucky on 0.011% drop rates, it's a great game.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Tales of the Abyss is pretty predictable, yeah.
> As far as PSO2 goes, it's fun and it's free to play- as long as you can accept that the best gear might not be obtainable without paying for a shop or getting really lucky on 0.011% drop rates, it's a great game.


Yeah because it's free to play I'll still defiantly try it out, whether or not it gets me into MMO's is up in the air... anyways I'm currently downloading SA2HD off of Steam maybe if anyone is interested I can give a short paragraph review or something like that


----------



## neurotix

I would definitely be interested in hearing your review.

I never really got into Sonic Adventure 2 beyond playing the first stage. (Which was cool, how could I forget that) I didn't really care for the stuff with the other characters (especially the Knuckles digging thing). Didn't really like SA1 much either, I guess the walk around and talk to people on a beach thing kinda turned me off of it. I just never stuck with it. However, my younger brother has played and beaten SA2 numerous times and loves it, so I may have to check it out for him. Also, I was a big fan of the Genesis Sonic titles... my favorite one is easily Sonic 2, if that says anything.

Also I figured I'd post a link to a cool site that has a bunch of reviews of shoot em ups for the 16 bit consoles, and various other features... can find out about some good games this way.

http://socksmakepeoplesexy.net/index.php?a=shmup00


----------



## Dr-Alan

Very neat site, I really like shooting games of that nature although I don't play them nearly as often as I would like. Anyways now that I have beaten SA2 I'll give my opinions, well I'm guessing most of us know that the game is pretty good however the HD version does have some differences that I feel are enough to type out a few sentences about it. To start off on a positive note there are some added features that I really liked such as the HD which looked great although it did have the side effect of really giving emphasis to how most of the textures are just real pictures slapped onto polygons (you know when you can see the point in which two skybox polygons meet something is amiss.) Also when you beat the game you unlock a special behind the scenes video which was really nice. Anyways now onto the negatives and oh boy where do I start because there are a few that I have, well first off the one I think most people will notice is the game, just like JSRHD, seems to have way more lag then it should even though my pc surpasses the recommended specs. Another thing I noticed was depth perception seemed off, as in I had to pay more attention to the character shadows then I did in previous versions of the game which caused many the unnecessary death. Also going back to the HD graphics for the game, FMVs seemed to be in their original 480p (or quite possibly sub-480p) quality so you had this really nice looking HD in-game scene which then switches to this grainy not so great looking FMV scene. Keeping on the subject of cut scenes one thing I could not stand was cut scenes would randomly switch from 16:9 to 4:3 for no apparent reason, I mean it's understandable for the FMVs no one like grainy stretched out clips but there was really no excuse for the in game cinematics. Finally my final and major problem with this port was the sound quality, we all know the voice acting is horrid but I'm talking about the ratio of sound effect volume to music volume in the levels/ cut scenes, in many levels I could not hear the music for the majority of the stage because the sound effects were so loud and there is no way of lowering the sound effect volume while keeping the music high which was a real disappointment because of how awesome the music is. Anyways to sum everything up I would give this port a 7.0 out of 10 (note I would give the DC/ GC versions a 7.5).
Whew that was a lot of typing... why can't I do that when it comes to school papers?... *sigh*


----------



## neurotix

Good review, Dr Alan.

Anyone get any cool SEGA stuff lately?


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Good review, Dr Alan.
> Anyone get any cool SEGA stuff lately?


Thanks







and actually yes I did I recently picked up Phantasy Star II and IV on Steam, while I already have II on the GBA with Phantasy Star Collection... Well you can never have too much classic Phantasy Star I always say!








Edit: Also got Wonderboy in Monster World


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Good review, Dr Alan.
> Anyone get any cool SEGA stuff lately?


i got crazy taxy but, i do not have a system to play it on.


----------



## neurotix

Phantasy Star II and IV are both excellent, I have the original Genesis carts.

Especially IV, that game is easily on the level of Final Fantasy VI and Chrono Trigger for SNES. Everything about it is great- the storytelling, art, characters, some pretty innovative vehicles and vehicular combat, the world design. I love it.

II is okay but easily one of the hardest RPGs I've ever finished. The dungeons and their layouts are VERY confusing. I had to use maps to finish it. Also, I beat the game with my parties' average level 28, don't ask me how, I got really lucky against Dark Force and Mother Brain and had just enough Star Mist from Shir to make it through the final battles. Definitely one of my biggest accomplishments RPG wise since I couldn't use save states on the original cart.

Wonderboy in Monster World is also an amazing game, one of the few I dont own if you're talking about the Genesis version. The guy at the local used games shop has a copy and I've asked him if I could buy it for $30 and he said no. Not sure if I'd pay more than that but he won't part with it, he loves it and said he uses it to test systems.

Crazy Taxi is cool but I like Crazy Taxi 2 a bit more, since I think that's the one where they added jumping with the car.

My girlfriend got me Mega Bomberman for Christmas and gave it to me early- she couldn't wait to give it to me. I was surprised because for some reason I thought that game was PAL only, but it does indeed have the red NA label. It's pretty fun but I wish the normal mode (where you blow up monsters) was 2 player.

She said she got me 3 other games, probably all for Sega, and one of them is supposed to be extra special. I think it's probably a CIB Phantasy Star for my Master System. I guess I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Yeah I've played all original Genesis versions of Phantasy Star II and IV but with the Steam sale it was impossible to resist, also I applaud you! Beating Phantasy Star II at such a level I couldn't even consider it! (mainly because I would get lost in the dungeons so often and end up leveling up







). Mosterworld however I have not played until now and I have to say I'm really enjoying it although I'm currently stuck and my "does not want to check gamefaqs" mentality is very high with this game.

Mega Bomberman! So many flashbacks to playing my friends dad's Genesis with that game (wasn't quite old enough to live though that era so hand me downs were the way to go







) such a good Bomberman game, seems to me Sega is a great place to go for Bomberman other then Super Bomberman of course, with Saturn Bomberman and Bomberman Online being just fantastic in my opinion. Anyways have to say sounds like a great Christmas to me, mine being great as well if not lacking of Sega (I sprung for Transformers (being a mild collector of those) and some Nintendo eshop cash), so yeah! merry Christmas/ happy holidays!









Edit: Yeah I agree Crazy Taxi 2 is the way to go for me personally, but Crazy Taxi 1 is still a really good present I must say


----------



## Rains

IN! My house has 3 consoles - Sega Genesis, Sega Dreamcast, and Xbox 360.

The Sega Consoles see much more action than the Xbox does


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rains*
> 
> IN! My house has 3 consoles - Sega Genesis, Sega Dreamcast, and Xbox 360.
> The Sega Consoles see much more action than the Xbox does


Welcome! Good to have ya!







I'm sure jetpack will add you to the member list once he gets back from his hiatus


----------



## neurotix

Welcome to the club Rains- those are probably the two best Sega systems overall









Dr Alan, my girlfriend also got me Space Harrier 32x, Beyond Oasis and Comix Zone.

Space Harrier is a pretty amazing arcade port, the Genesis by itself couldn't really do Space Harrier well. It seems to be arcade perfect.

Comix Zone is a really cool game but very hard.

Beyond Oasis is one of the few Genesis rpgs I have never really played though I remember magazines going wild for it back in the day and publishing walkthroughs and praising it highly. Don't know why I never emulated it. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Axon14

Did I just get a sealed copy of Sonic 2?

YOU DANG RIGHT I DID


----------



## Rains

OPEN IT!


----------



## neurotix

I got a complete in box Sonic 2 for $5 a month or two ago. It wasn't sealed though =/

Better not open it, you could probably sell it for a lot if it's in good shape.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Welcome to the club Rains- those are probably the two best Sega systems overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Alan, my girlfriend also got me Space Harrier 32x, Beyond Oasis and Comix Zone.
> Space Harrier is a pretty amazing arcade port, the Genesis by itself couldn't really do Space Harrier well. It seems to be arcade perfect.
> Comix Zone is a really cool game but very hard.
> Beyond Oasis is one of the few Genesis rpgs I have never really played though I remember magazines going wild for it back in the day and publishing walkthroughs and praising it highly. Don't know why I never emulated it. Looking forward to this one.


Pretty awesome if I do say so myself







I was actually thinking about importing the Japanese Saturn version of Space Harrier for a while but decided against it due to the Saturn's annoying case of region lock. (Didn't feel like buying the action replay) Beyond Oasis and Comix Zone, two games I actually have not really heard about, so thanks for alerting me to their existence.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> Did I just get a sealed copy of Sonic 2?
> YOU DANG RIGHT I DID


Nice! I remember getting mine for $.99 at a local game store, one of the best days I've had if I do say so myself.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Pretty awesome if I do say so myself thumb.gif I was actually thinking about importing the Japanese Saturn version of Space Harrier for a while but decided against it due to the Saturn's annoying case of region lock. (Didn't feel like buying the action replay) Beyond Oasis and Comix Zone, two games I actually have not really heard about, so thanks for alerting me to their existence.


I just d/led the Saturn version of that game and used the swap trick to boot it, as I do with all my Saturn games. Nice because I'm able to play the partially translated Dragon Force 2 that never got a release here.

Comix Zone is really cool, it came out late in the lifetime of the Genesis. It's a beat em up where you're in the comic book panels themselves. Beyond Oasis is a top down, Aladdin meets Secret of Mana action RPG.

99c for CIB Sonic 2 is really cool. My best find is still probably Shining Force 2 for $5 cart only from a buddy of mine- especially since it goes for $30 cart only many places.


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I got a complete in box Sonic 2 for $5 a month or two ago. It wasn't sealed though =/
> Better not open it, you could probably sell it for a lot if it's in good shape.


LOL there is no chance I am opening it. I have like 5 copies of Sonic 2 already, as do we all, I'm sure.

$40 from a yard sale. apparently the kid got two copies of sonic back in the day and one was never opened. She thought she was ripping me off


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I just d/led the Saturn version of that game and used the swap trick to boot it, as I do with all my Saturn games. Nice because I'm able to play the partially translated Dragon Force 2 that never got a release here.
> Comix Zone is really cool, it came out late in the lifetime of the Genesis. It's a beat em up where you're in the comic book panels themselves. Beyond Oasis is a top down, Aladdin meets Secret of Mana action RPG.
> 99c for CIB Sonic 2 is really cool. My best find is still probably Shining Force 2 for $5 cart only from a buddy of mine- especially since it goes for $30 cart only many places.


I only used the swap-trick for the PS1 I've seen videos of the Saturn kind but it just seems a bit too complicated for me to do every time I want to boot up a game, although I have only seen videos it's probably a lot simpler to do in person. Anyways I do have to again thank you for introducing me to Beyond Oasis I've been emulating it so far and I have to say it's interestingly enjoyable







I would call myself a fan of action RPGs like Ys and whatnot I had to check it out
Edit: whoops forgot all about Comix Zone I looked into it I'm not the biggest fan of beat em ups but I have to say something about the art style really makes me want to keep playing so thanks for that too


----------



## That_guy3

Genesis 1 here. With mortal kombat 2 and 3


----------



## 666lbs

Sega Genesis (first model), Sega Saturn, Sega Dreamcast. Way too many games to list, but none are new in box or anything. I still have all of the games from when I was a child, and as far as I know every single one of them still works. I also have a pretty nice collection of perfect condition original Sega 3 button and 6 button controllers, Saturn model 2 controllers, and a couple mint Dreamcast controllers. Favorite game I would say is still Contra Hard Corps.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *That_guy3*
> 
> Genesis 1 here. With mortal kombat 2 and 3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *666lbs*
> 
> Sega Genesis (first model), Sega Saturn, Sega Dreamcast. Way too many games to list, but none are new in box or anything. I still have all of the games from when I was a child, and as far as I know every single one of them still works. I also have a pretty nice collection of perfect condition original Sega 3 button and 6 button controllers, Saturn model 2 controllers, and a couple mint Dreamcast controllers. Favorite game I would say is still Contra Hard Corps.


Welcome! The more the merrier!


----------



## neurotix

I wonder where jetpak has been? *pm's him*

Welcome to the club guys, we just need to get you added.

Anyone have any cool Sega news or finds lately?


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I wonder where jetpak has been? *pm's him*
> 
> Welcome to the club guys, we just need to get you added.
> 
> Anyone have any cool Sega news or finds lately?


Well not exactly Sega news per se but Project X Zone the collab between Capcom, Namco-Bandai, and Sega was announced for North America and Europe which is great because I was actually considering importing a Japanese 3DS if it didn't see a western release date...


----------



## neurotix

Hmm just read about it, it just sounds like an overglorified Namco x Capcom (a few years ago they made another strategy RPG with 2D fighting mechanics in encounters, it was for PS2)... still pretty cool, and having Sega characters in it is nice.

I have a big backlog of games to play... I need to play more Saturn RPGs like Panzer Dragoon Saga, Albert Odyssey, Shining Force III and a few others. Still need to play Beyond Oasis too. However, I'll probably just end up playing Dragon Force again if I get the Saturn out. That game is so addictive.


----------



## neurotix

Sorry for double post guys.

If you recall, quite a few months back I posted some pictures and a video of the Phantasy Star Online 2 closed beta.

Well, the game has been live since June, I think, and from September until last month I was heavily addicted and got very far in the game on the Japanese servers using an English menu patch.

I made a video of high level gameplay (max level is 50) a while back and figured I'd post it here for anyone else who is or was a rabid Phantasy Star fan. Sadly, I'm very burned out on the game and will probably not play the western release.

Watch in HD.


----------



## Dr-Alan

-My thoughts exactly further reading up on Namco X Capcom it really just is that with Sega, but hey I'll pick it up anyways although like you I still have a huge surplus of games in my collection that need to be beaten e.g. Lux Pain (non-Sega game), Night's into Dreams (still debating on weather or not to get the PC version, if the HD upgrade is really worth it by all means let me know because I am curious if that adds anything to the experience), and Jet Set Radio HD.
-Pulling out my Saturn is not something I do often due to it being currently my smallest collection (not counting my Hyperscan of course but that barely qualifies as a console







) I was thinking of getting perhaps some Mega Man for it considering I've been on a Mega Man rush ever since it came out on the 3DS virtual console but after I noticed the Saturn version of Mega Man 8 was 10x that of the PS1 version I quickly dashed all hopes for that... oh well Saturn Bomberman is still high on my list of "games to get in the near future" and it's at a decent price so maybe some expansion will occur....
-Speaking of PSO2 have you heard any word on the western release date because as far as I know it's been the announcement trailer and..... not much else as I've said before MMOs are not my cup of tea but due to this being Phantasy Star and the fact that I enjoyed the first game in the online series I'm willing to give this one a shot.


----------



## Mega Man

OOOOO ad meh ~~~~

master system v1, 3d glasses, genesis V1&2, Sega cd V2, Saturn V1 & V2 (round and oval buttons ) Dream Cast (White and black) Game Gear ( lol dont collect handhelds but i owned it so i still have it.) think that is it off the top of my head can provide pics after work.


----------



## jellybeans69

So much nostalgy in this thread, now i'm tempted to go trough my stuff and see if i can find my Sega megadrive with my two favorite games - king lion and jurrasic park


----------



## neurotix

Dr. Alan: I'm not sure about Nights. Also, swap trick. Saturn games are too expensive. It's really not that hard to do. You should learn it, then you can play Megaman. http://www.racketboy.com/retro/sega-saturn-swap-trick There's also videos on youtube. Also, if you have a model 2 Saturn, I know a better version of the swap trick for it that has almost 100% success rate after a little practice. Just ask if you want me to pm my method. Also, as far as PSO2 it's supposed to be released here sometime in the next few months. However, the economy will be horrible compared to the Japanese servers so I'm sticking to those if I play again (and the game is already bad that way).

Mega Man: Welcome, I'm jealous of your 3d glasses. I got a Master System recently but I don't have those. Game Gear is awesome.

jellybeans: Welcome, good luck finding your stuff. It'd be worth it because Mega Drive/Genesis games are probably the cheapest overall and easiest to find in used games stores. 32x, Sega CD, Saturn stuff is all very expensive. Dreamcast stuff still costs a little more than Gen stuff. The Gen stuff is so common, and there were a ton of quality games, it'd be a good time to start a collection.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Dr. Alan: I'm not sure about Nights. Also, swap trick. Saturn games are too expensive. It's really not that hard to do. You should learn it, then you can play Megaman. http://www.racketboy.com/retro/sega-saturn-swap-trick There's also videos on youtube. Also, if you have a model 2 Saturn, I know a better version of the swap trick for it that has almost 100% success rate after a little practice. Just ask if you want me to pm my method. Also, as far as PSO2 it's supposed to be released here sometime in the next few months. However, the economy will be horrible compared to the Japanese servers so I'm sticking to those if I play again (and the game is already bad that way).
> 
> Mega Man: Welcome, I'm jealous of your 3d glasses. I got a Master System recently but I don't have those. Game Gear is awesome.
> 
> jellybeans: Welcome, good luck finding your stuff. It'd be worth it because Mega Drive/Genesis games are probably the cheapest overall and easiest to find in used games stores. 32x, Sega CD, Saturn stuff is all very expensive. Dreamcast stuff still costs a little more than Gen stuff. The Gen stuff is so common, and there were a ton of quality games, it'd be a good time to start a collection.


thanks ~~~

shoot forgot about my 32x just got home.... may wait for pics till this weekend. too much going on in life right now....

i can easily get you glasses if you want. ( both parts ) 1 specific retro store around me has mostly everything. i have a couple of good stores around though ... let me know if you are interested and i will call them and get a price for you. ill send it with the receipt being honest it is a cool collectors item but i can still see the double image

my gem of my collection.

7 ( now 6 ) Brand new in box sega genesis gen 2 stereo av cables. really hard to find real sega cables.

eventually i will mod an sega cd 32x and gen 2 in to one case and one psu. need to find another reasonably priced sega cd ( wont spend the 130 ppl around here suddenly want for them ) have 2 full sets of cables for the 32x ( yes full i have the gen 1 cable for them as well ) >:O sega was awesome. should never of gone outta business [yes they still make meh games but they made awesome systems. i know why they went under. but wish they didnt ]

edit you know they still make sega master systems in Brazil also still making new game to my knowledge ....


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Dr. Alan: I'm not sure about Nights. Also, swap trick. Saturn games are too expensive. It's really not that hard to do. You should learn it, then you can play Megaman. http://www.racketboy.com/retro/sega-saturn-swap-trick There's also videos on youtube. Also, if you have a model 2 Saturn, I know a better version of the swap trick for it that has almost 100% success rate after a little practice. Just ask if you want me to pm my method. Also, as far as PSO2 it's supposed to be released here sometime in the next few months. However, the economy will be horrible compared to the Japanese servers so I'm sticking to those if I play again (and the game is already bad that way).
> 
> Mega Man: Welcome, I'm jealous of your 3d glasses. I got a Master System recently but I don't have those. Game Gear is awesome.
> 
> jellybeans: Welcome, good luck finding your stuff. It'd be worth it because Mega Drive/Genesis games are probably the cheapest overall and easiest to find in used games stores. 32x, Sega CD, Saturn stuff is all very expensive. Dreamcast stuff still costs a little more than Gen stuff. The Gen stuff is so common, and there were a ton of quality games, it'd be a good time to start a collection.


Mega Man and jellybeans you have my welcome as well!








Yeah I'd actually really appreciate your method considering I have the model 2 and racketboy's method seemed annoying to say the least...


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> thanks ~~~
> 
> shoot forgot about my 32x just got home.... may wait for pics till this weekend. too much going on in life right now....


32x is pretty dope. I never had a Genesis or 32x as a kid. I remember back in 98 when I was in high school, I found out about emulators, and Nesticle and Genecyst were the big ones. I always had Nintendo as a kid, SNES, Gameboy and N64. Of course when I went to neighbors houses I played Golden Axe, Streets of Rage, Phantasy Star and all that, but I never had the console until a few years ago. Being able to play the games on emulators was awesome, I remember downloading roms at 5k/sec but back then you couldn't emulate 32x or Sega CD. I just got a CD and 32x within the last year. I only have Virtua Fighter, Virtua Racing, Doom, Space Harrier and Star Wars Arcade for my 32x. I wanna get Afterburner Complete and Knuckles Chaotix, the rest of the 32x games I don't really care about. It's too bad, one of my favorite games ever is Phantasy Star IV and that was supposed to be a 32x title originally and be much longer and more immersive.

If you look quite a ways back in this thread there should be pics of my Genesis collection as well as my Game Gear.
Quote:


> i can easily get you glasses if you want. ( both parts ) 1 specific retro store around me has mostly everything. i have a couple of good stores around though ... let me know if you are interested and i will call them and get a price for you. ill send it with the receipt being honest it is a cool collectors item but i can still see the double image
> 
> my gem of my collection.
> 
> 7 ( now 6 ) Brand new in box sega genesis gen 2 stereo av cables. really hard to find real sega cables.


Yeah eventually in the future I'd love if you could get me 3d glasses and some of the 3d games. As long as it isn't like $100...I just got my SMS a few months ago and only have a few games for it. The best ones I have are R-Type, Shinobi, the Wonder Boy games and a few others.

I got some official AV cables as well but I couldn't get them to work for a long time. I'd put them in the 32x and nothing. Then one day I tried again and kinda pushed down on it really hard while it was in the back port and the video started working. I use a High Definition Graphics TMSS Model 1 Genesis (has the best audio) so I get my audio from the headphone jack using a y splitter.
Quote:


> eventually i will mod an sega cd 32x and gen 2 in to one case and one psu. need to find another reasonably priced sega cd ( wont spend the 130 ppl around here suddenly want for them ) have 2 full sets of cables for the 32x ( yes full i have the gen 1 cable for them as well ) >:O sega was awesome. should never of gone outta business [yes they still make meh games but they made awesome systems. i know why they went under. but wish they didnt


It's unfortunate they don't make consoles anymore but after the failure of the Dreamcast and rampant piracy you can't blame them. Also, it'd be cool to make a Sega Neptune, I've seen some guys on youtube that have done it. It would certainly be better than having 3 power bricks and a ton of mixing cables and everything everywhere.
Quote:


> edit you know they still make sega master systems in Brazil also still making new game to my knowledge ....


Yep I knew that. Most of those games are pretty crappy hacks though.

Anyway back to Dragon Force on my Saturn. I never should have started playing it again, this game is so damn addictive. About halfway through a Junon playthrough.


----------



## neurotix

DR Alan pm sent


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr-Alan*
> 
> Mega Man and jellybeans you have my welcome as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd actually really appreciate your method considering I have the model 2 and racketboy's method seemed annoying to say the least...


what was his method i must of missed it ?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 32x is pretty dope. I never had a Genesis or 32x as a kid. I remember back in 98 when I was in high school, I found out about emulators, and Nesticle and Genecyst were the big ones. I always had Nintendo as a kid, SNES, Gameboy and N64. Of course when I went to neighbors houses I played Golden Axe, Streets of Rage, Phantasy Star and all that, but I never had the console until a few years ago. Being able to play the games on emulators was awesome, I remember downloading roms at 5k/sec but back then you couldn't emulate 32x or Sega CD. I just got a CD and 32x within the last year. I only have Virtua Fighter, Virtua Racing, Doom, Space Harrier and Star Wars Arcade for my 32x. I wanna get Afterburner Complete and Knuckles Chaotix, the rest of the 32x games I don't really care about. It's too bad, one of my favorite games ever is Phantasy Star IV and that was supposed to be a 32x title originally and be much longer and more immersive.
> 
> If you look quite a ways back in this thread there should be pics of my Genesis collection as well as my Game Gear.
> Yeah eventually in the future I'd love if you could get me 3d glasses and some of the 3d games. As long as it isn't like $100...I just got my SMS a few months ago and only have a few games for it. The best ones I have are R-Type, Shinobi, the Wonder Boy games and a few others.
> 
> I got some official AV cables as well but I couldn't get them to work for a long time. I'd put them in the 32x and nothing. Then one day I tried again and kinda pushed down on it really hard while it was in the back port and the video started working. I use a High Definition Graphics TMSS Model 1 Genesis (has the best audio) so I get my audio from the headphone jack using a y splitter.
> It's unfortunate they don't make consoles anymore but after the failure of the Dreamcast and rampant piracy you can't blame them. Also, it'd be cool to make a Sega Neptune, I've seen some guys on youtube that have done it. It would certainly be better than having 3 power bricks and a ton of mixing cables and everything everywhere.
> Yep I knew that. Most of those games are pretty crappy hacks though.
> 
> Anyway back to Dragon Force on my Saturn. I never should have started playing it again, this game is so damn addictive. About halfway through a Junon playthrough.


it wasnt piracy that killed them dont forget cd burners were very expensive and most people didnt have them. 1 the 32x came out a month before saturn did hurt profits no one knew which system to get, 2 most saturn games that were awesome never were ported to us ( i said most there were a few ) 3 sega was killed by its "inferior model" to the ps2, what most people dont know is the ps3 was to debut @ 800 usd but when saturn came out at 300, they had to scrap that idea. dreamcast played a very important role in shaping video games, every system made has a few thing in common from sony 1 they always want to price it very high 2 they always have a component that will break ( ps1 1 of the flaws was the " turn upside down so it would not over heat, ps2 dvd drive, ps3 dvd drive ......... )


----------



## That_guy3

Genesis model 1 here.


----------



## Mega Man

here they are but a bit dusty, not easily seen 1 of the lethal weapons is factory sealed, both are for sega cd both CIB 2 orange guns 1 of the blue guns is for SNES my spare cables for the 32x ( note the one there is complete, and also has the gen 1 adapter, only thing missing from the 32x is 2 of the rf shields, sega cd is complete except box and inserts ( all rf shields and extensions for gen1 is there.) i had a factory sealed sega cd memory but opened it to use it . 3d glasses complete in box, there is a white dreamcast in the box 3 3d controllers ( 1 in the nights into dreams box ) some items not pictured 32x box gen2 box.

everything works well and has all wires just put some of the cables in the pics

edit hate to tell you but you are missing the genesis to master system adapter on front page.

also would like a link to a banner


----------



## neurotix

Very nice collection Mega Man.

Sorry, I don't have a link to a banner or anything.

I pm'ed jetpak, the club owner about turning the original post over to me so I can maintain the club and add all you new guys. He isn't very active anymore so I don't know how long it will take.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Very nice collection Mega Man.
> 
> Sorry, I don't have a link to a banner or anything.
> 
> I pm'ed jetpak, the club owner about turning the original post over to me so I can maintain the club and add all you new guys. He isn't very active anymore so I don't know how long it will take.


eh that sucks, but thanks !!!!! it isnt all of it just my rarer stuff. nights into dreams and their christmas demo some of my favorite games in the the sega line up. i was needing sleep when i wrote this, i ment lethal enforcers


----------



## levontraut

you can actualy buy the sega game pack off steam for next to nothing.

and all the old calssics are there. golden axe the lot.


----------



## Dr-Alan

-Thanks for the method, worked like a charm!








-Mega Man very cool collection!







I'm finding myself very jealous of that blue Gamegear


----------



## neurotix

Dr-Alan: Glad it worked, it's tricky the first couple of times but gets easier once you practice more.

Now you can play all the great, super expensive RPGs for the system like Dragon Force, Panzer Dragoon Saga, Albert Odyssey and more. Some of those go for over $100 on ebay. Even if you aren't an RPG gamer, I'd recommend Dragon Force highly. It's closer to a strategy RPG than anything but it isn't turn based- it's more similar to an RTS. It's an awesome game, give it a try.


----------



## Dr-Alan

You're right Dragon Force is actually very addicting







that and Panzer Dragoon Saga have been currently taking up most of my time.
In Sega news Sonic and All-Stars racing transformed on Steam is coming out on the 31st anyone planning on picking it up?


----------



## neurotix

Never tried any of the Sega and Sonic racing games.

Dragon Force is amazing, if you need any tips feel free to ask.

Also, there was a Japanese only sequel (Dragon Force II) that is in the process of getting a fan translation. It's playable in English, menu patch, but most of the story dialogue is untranslated. It's also very good though the style is a bit different and darker. Might be worth checking out when you finish the first one.

http://www.verve-fanworks.com/SMF/index.php?topic=438.105

Just find the game, get a patch from that site and use a program called "xdelta UI" to patch the iso.


----------



## Dr-Alan

They're (well at least the first one haven't played Transformed) pretty fun picture Mario Kart only with more emphasis on drifting and with a more arcade racer like feel.
Dragon Force so far is going great







which is actually a pleasant surprise considering how for lack of a better term bad I am at the genre
So far if the first game is keeping my interest this much I'm no doubt going to check out the sequel.


----------



## neurotix

Dr Alan, Dragon Force 2 is better gameplay wise than the original, but the graphics and music aren't as good.

Some of the good things about DF2:

- All generals are unique. That is, their battle sprites look like their character artwork (instead of looking like a generic palette swapped fighter or mage in DF1)
- There's about 20 different kinds of troops instead of 10, including robots and awesome robo-centaur cavalry. You can have two types of units at a time in any kind of split (if you wanted 70 dragons and 30 mages you could do it). There are more formations.
- There are many, many more items.
- There's an alchemy system which is the only way to get high end troops like dragons.
- There's a cave system, that is, there are caves all over the world map you can go to. Send a team of 5 generals to a cave, where you fight set battles against Oni (demon generals). Each cave has from 3 to 10 levels. Upon finishing the cave you get rewards like ore that you use in the alchemy system.
- Generals can now have 6 special moves instead of 3, and there's a lot more special moves overall.
- You get to use whoever you want for the final battles instead of just the 8 Dragon Force members.

Some tips for DF1:

- Best way to kill mages or archers with melee troops is Special formation - Disperse. Wait till your troops are all along the sides of the map then advance.
- Standby basically makes any kind of troop twice as strong. You can go through a large portion of the game by selecting special, standby and let the stupid AI generals rush your force. Your troops will kill them then you can advance on the general. Of course, this only applies to enemies that don't have archers or mages.
- If a force attacks your castle and you don't capture everyone, they will run back to where they came from. At the map screen after the battle, pause the game with start. Select your castle and select a general or two with troops. Send them out in the direction where the enemy is fleeing. Unpause the game and you should encounter the general(s) that got away immediately. Beat them and capture them. This way, they can't go restock troops and heal and attack you again.
- Lightan castle near Highland is a great place to power level with certain generals. It's the castle with Zanon. Send a force there, take out his generals then take him out. You'll get a ton of exp. Afterward, he will always try and come back and reclaim his castle. You can fight him again for more exp. Just don't duel him, you will lose.

Dr Alan if you want to play DF2 there's a few things I forgot to tell you about region patching the game. PM me when you're ready to play it and I'll write a step by step guide on how to get DF2 working.


----------



## Dr-Alan

-Thanks for the tips they really helped!








-Region patching? Now I'm curious you mean the disk swap on Saturn does not go through the region lock? I find that interesting considering the disc swap on PS1, at least in my case, nullifies region locking


----------



## neurotix

Yeah no problem.

The disc swap on Saturn doesn't work with region locked games. You need to use a region patcher. There's one called Saturn Region Patcher.


----------



## neurotix

So, I got a few new Genesis games yesterday at the local game shop, Video Game X-change.

I go to this shop frequently and the guy who runs it knows me and gives me a discount on stuff. He's really cool to talk to and an enthusiastic retro gamer himself (as well as a metal head, there's always some kind of death metal playing in his shop).

I've gotten various cool stuff from this guy, including my Master System and a few games for it. Also got Crystal Warriors for Game Gear from him for $15, and it's worth much more than that.

Anyway, near the back he has a big glass display case that usually has consoles for sale. He has an open shelf Sega Genesis section that has mostly sports games and common stuff like Sonic, etc. It's almost always the same stuff and almost universally junk... unless you like old Madden games or something xD Well, in his console display case yesterday he had a ton of GOOD Genesis games, a lot of them complete in box. I asked him and he said someone sold their whole collection, 55 games total, and apparently he was a shmup enthusiast. There were a lot of shooter games.

I picked these up for $35



Mercs, Forgotten Worlds, Phelios (this one is rare), and Wonder Boy in Monster World.

I also saw Thunder Force III CIB for $20 but that was a bit much for me to stomach. The only old games I'll pay that much for alone are RPGs.


----------



## Dr-Alan

-Wow, really cool pickup! I'm finding myself very jealous of that Phelios you got








-unfortunately my Sega pickups have slowed recently as my money has been siphoned off to other things e.g. the Ace Attorney/ Ace Attorney Investigations mangas which I've been on a buying frenzy with ever since I discovered they were published in the states...








-Although I was thinking of getting a copy of Sega Smash Pack on the Dreamcast which my local Play 'n Trade seems to have gotten a hold of. I'm still not sure about it considering I already own most of the games on the collection on the Genesis, what are your thoughts?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Although I was thinking of getting a copy of Sega Smash Pack on the Dreamcast which my local Play 'n Trade seems to have gotten a hold of. I'm still not sure about it considering I already own most of the games on the collection on the Genesis, what are your thoughts?


Avoid. I don't have experience with it myself but I remember reading numerous reviews back in the day, and even recently, stating that the emulation on that compilation is very bad.

Wikipedia says "The collection was criticized for its patchy performance and poorly emulated music."

Some bad reviews here too: http://www.gamefaqs.com/dreamcast/476208-sega-smash-pack-volume-1/reviews

I don't know how much they want for it, but you're probably better off with Gens on your pc and rom sites (or your Genesis).

Personally, even though I collect carts and have the hardware, I have a softmodded xbox 1 that runs Gens and has the full US romset with box art and video previews. So anytime I want to play Genesis games I don't have I fall back on that. Useful for playing games that are far too expensive to own (such as Crusader of Centy which is like $80 fricken bucks...I wish I could get it).


----------



## Captain318

Thought I'd check in and say I've been playing Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed PC and it is absolutely Epic. Far above and beyond what I was expecting


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Avoid. I don't have experience with it myself but I remember reading numerous reviews back in the day, and even recently, stating that the emulation on that compilation is very bad.
> 
> Wikipedia says "The collection was criticized for its patchy performance and poorly emulated music."
> 
> Some bad reviews here too: http://www.gamefaqs.com/dreamcast/476208-sega-smash-pack-volume-1/reviews
> 
> I don't know how much they want for it, but you're probably better off with Gens on your pc and rom sites (or your Genesis).
> 
> Personally, even though I collect carts and have the hardware, I have a softmodded xbox 1 that runs Gens and has the full US romset with box art and video previews. So anytime I want to play Genesis games I don't have I fall back on that. Useful for playing games that are far too expensive to own (such as Crusader of Centy which is like $80 fricken bucks...I wish I could get it).


-Well I can safely say that's one bad purchase successfully avoided, I knew the emulation was bad from what I had heard before but nothing and I mean nothing could have prepared my ears for the 8-bit atrocity that assaulted them when I searched up a video of it.
-a soft modded xbox, I've always thought about getting one of those, but for now PC emulators will probably work for me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain318*
> 
> Thought I'd check in and say I've been playing Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed PC and it is absolutely Epic. Far above and beyond what I was expecting


That's great to hear!







I'm personally torn between the PC version or the 3DS version due to the fact that I'm on the go a lot, but I'd like the higher graphics from the PC version. *sigh* the woes of being money-less


----------



## Bridgypoo

Can I join? I mean, I bought most of the systems/games that Neurotix has.


----------



## neurotix

That's my irl g/f she's sitting on the couch.

She did help buy a lot of the stuff I have, and has continually bought me games for birthdays and Xmas, and she goes game hunting with me at the local used game stores. I love this girl


----------



## Bridgypoo

The sega game market here is pretty weak, though. I had to buy neuro's sega games online. We have two gamestops (eew), a videogamexchange (video game store owned by a proprietor who knows his stuff) and 2 preplayeds (small franchise that tries too hard to be indie). We've lately been seeing a lot of sports games for genesis. Not really any good finds, other than what neuro mentioned we found last weekend.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridgypoo*
> 
> Can I join? I mean, I bought most of the systems/games that Neurotix has.


Welcome!







The more the merrier!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> That's my irl g/f she's sitting on the couch.
> 
> She did help buy a lot of the stuff I have, and has continually bought me games for birthdays and Xmas, and she goes game hunting with me at the local used game stores. I love this girl


That actually reminds me did you ever get control of the club from jetpack or has he not responded yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridgypoo*
> 
> The sega game market here is pretty weak, though. I had to buy neuro's sega games online. We have two gamestops (eew), a videogamexchange (video game store owned by a proprietor who knows his stuff) and 2 preplayeds (small franchise that tries too hard to be indie). We've lately been seeing a lot of sports games for genesis. Not really any good finds, other than what neuro mentioned we found last weekend.


Oh believe me it's worse here, I have two Gamestops







: and two play 'n trades which occasionally get good stuff but for the most part I have to get the good Sega stuff online


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> That actually reminds me did you ever get control of the club from jetpack or has he not responded yet?


No, he hasn't responded at all. Which is unfortunate, because there's a lot of people that need to be added, etc.

I've been thinking it might be cool to eventually do some kind of contest or something to keep people interested in the club. Maybe some of the regulars could donate a small amount of money ($5-10) and I could go pick up some old games to raffle off or something...

Before we do that I need to hear from jetpak though- I have no problem taking over ownership of the club, updating the videos/original post, etc.

I suppose if I still don't hear from him in a month I'll try contacting a staff member and see if they can do it.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Yeah that is really unfortunate... I think you may have explained this before but did he ever give a reason for just up and vanishing like he did?
(also on that topic when you do get control if you want I could go though and PM you a list of all the new members)

A contest doesn't sound like a bad idea, perhaps we could garner some more members


----------



## neurotix

jetpak and I played Phantasy Star Online and Phantasy Star Portable 2 once on different days. We stopped because he said he was traveling long distance to visit his girlfriend, and he wouldn't have access to a computer there... when he came back I heard from him again, and he was still active for a while. I think maybe he moved out there, or something similar changed in his life. Either that or I'm totally wrong and he just never checks OCN anymore.

I dunno.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Oh well, I guess that happens...
anyways on Sega news what do you think is the probability of the new Shining game being released in the States?
Edit: a bit late I know but it just came to mind


----------



## neurotix

Not sure which Shining game you're talking about, but probably slim to none.

At some point SEGA changed the Shining series from being strategy RPGs to being action RPGs. This happened with games like Shining Soul for GBA, and Shining Force Neo and Shining Force Exa for PS2 (both are very cool single player games). Anyway, the latest incarnation of the Shining games is Shining Force Cross, and Shining Force Cross Raid. These are third person action RPGs similar to Phantasy Star Online. However, for some reason, they are arcade machines. You save your character on a credit card, and play in an arcade, and all the arcade cabs are networked across Japan; this means you can go to your local one and team up with players all over the country. Considering that arcades are completely dead here, and most arcades operate independent of each other (as opposed to chains as in Japan), and also there's never been any kind of home port of these games, the chances of us seeing them here are nothing.

The Shining series may as well be dead in America. A lot of players didn't like the action RPG direction the series took, as compared to the old school strategy games. (Keep in mind the old strategy games were made by a completely different developer, I believe they were called Camelot). The new school Shining Force doesn't sell here.

Shining Force Cross looks amazing to me, like a faster paced PSO with air combat, multiple air dashes, air combos, etc. Sadly, I'll probably never get to play it.


----------



## Dr-Alan

-That's actually very interesting. I always slightly wondered what happened to the Shining series.
-I was actually hoping to use the new one as a way to jump into the series but considering what you told me and what I've read online that's probably not going to happen.
-Anyways you hear any Sega news lately? Tell you the truth I've heard nothing on upcoming releases (outside of Japan that is) and so far news just seems to have dried up...


----------



## neurotix

Haven't really heard much, nor have I gotten any more old games.

However, I'm planning on going to the Midwest Gaming Classic in Milwaukee next month, and there's going to be a ton of arcade machines, old computers, and a vendor floor with classic games there. I'll definitely take pictures and post them here.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Very cool!







I've always wanted to go to one of those, but they just don't show up in my area







so some pictures sounds awesome!








Also speaking of Sega pickups I recently got Powerstone for my Dreamcast, and tell you the truth it's not my favorite fighting game ever, maybe it's a more multiplayer game, but I'm just not seeing it...


----------



## neurotix

Powerstone is definitely a two player game, I play it with my sister.

I've never had the chance, but if you have 4 people and 4 controllers, it's one of those games. It would be fantastic. Just like Bomberman, it's a party game.


----------



## neurotix

I took a ton of screenshots from Phantasy Star Online 2 and put them in the screenshot thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/12980#post_19306813


----------



## Dr-Alan

-Alright maybe I'll give it another shot then








-more Sega pickups I finally got Racing Transformed, it's pretty good but a lot of the tracks are too long for their own good.
-also sorry I had a really busy weekend with life and wasn't able to download Phantasy Star, although believe me I still plan to at some point.


----------



## neurotix

I got Sega and Sonic Racing for my Wii and tried it and hated it. It's just a cheap, inferior Mario Kart knockoff with Sega furries. I don't get it.

I thought the controls were really slippery and unresponsive, especially compared to Mario Kart, and I was using a Classic Controller Pro.


----------



## Dr-Alan

While it was a Mario Kart rip-off I personally thought it was one of the better ones, well to each his own I suppose.
Although then again I played the DS version so perhaps we had different experiences
EDIT: Apparently the Classic controller is actually the worst option for the Wii version, just throwing that out there.


----------



## neurotix

Nah the classic controller isn't the worst option.

Using the Wiimote and having to turn it to steer is, by far, much worse.


----------



## neurotix




----------



## Dr-Alan

Very cool! After Burner is such a great game!








Actually reminds me of this


----------



## neurotix

DR Alan that was awesome.

Also, going to Midwest Gaming Classic tomorrow. I'll take pictures of any SEGA arcade machines I find, and the vendor booths.


----------



## neurotix

Midwest Gaming Classic was dope. Sadly, they didn't have many Sega coinops. I saw two Golden Axe machines and that was about it...

I did, however, pick up a ton of Master System games, some 3D glasses, and a couple Genesis games like Ranger X and Valis.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Hi! I post here, too!
I have;
x1 Dreamcast
x1 Genesis Model 1
x1 Genesis Model 2
x1 Game Gear (replaced screen, and it works great!)
HAD
x1 JVC X'Eye
x1 Sega CD Model 1
x1 Sega CD Model 2
1x Sega Saturn (NSTC)
1x Sega Saturn (NSTC-JP with switchbox mod)
SEGA All The Way!


----------



## Dr-Alan

Wow! Very cool!







while I am a bit disappointed at the lack of Sega coin-ops still looks like an awesome time! I'm finding myself very jealous of that Space Harrier 3D








not sure if you've had the chance yet but how are the 3D glasses? I've always wondered how well those retro shutter glasses worked
also what game is that in the picture second from the top? It's been bugging me ever sense I first saw it









TheN00bBuilder, welcome!


----------



## neurotix

Dr Alan not sure what game you mean? Is it an arcade or in my pile of goodies?

2nd from the top in the arcade photos is Gauntlet Legends.

The 3D Glasses are amazing. They were $60 but worth it because they work perfectly and are very cool. Only bad side is they're heavily tinted, so it's like playing the game with sunglasses on.

In Space Harrier 3d, the effect is kind of tame. The screen looks like it has depth. The buildings in the distance on the horizon have depth, the whole horizon looks like it's popping out at you. Enemies and columns get bigger and pop off the screen a little, but still look like they're inside the TV.

In Zaxxon 3d, however, the effect is amazing. The ship you control literally looks like it's floating about a foot in front of the TV, and the other ships that fly towards the screen, and bullets, look like they're coming off the screen at you. When it goes into the space tunnel section thing, it's incredibly trippy, the whole screen has a ton of depth and flashing colors on either side as you fly through the tunnel. The effect in this game has to be seen to be believed and it's VERY impressive for 1980s technology. Well worth the price of admission, and the game itself is a solid shoot em up too.

Welcome n00bbuilder.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Dr Alan not sure what game you mean? Is it an arcade or in my pile of goodies?
> 
> 2nd from the top in the arcade photos is Gauntlet Legends.
> 
> The 3D Glasses are amazing. They were $60 but worth it because they work perfectly and are very cool. Only bad side is they're heavily tinted, so it's like playing the game with sunglasses on.
> 
> In Space Harrier 3d, the effect is kind of tame. The screen looks like it has depth. The buildings in the distance on the horizon have depth, the whole horizon looks like it's popping out at you. Enemies and columns get bigger and pop off the screen a little, but still look like they're inside the TV.
> 
> In Zaxxon 3d, however, the effect is amazing. The ship you control literally looks like it's floating about a foot in front of the TV, and the other ships that fly towards the screen, and bullets, look like they're coming off the screen at you. When it goes into the space tunnel section thing, it's incredibly trippy, the whole screen has a ton of depth and flashing colors on either side as you fly through the tunnel. The effect in this game has to be seen to be believed and it's VERY impressive for 1980s technology. Well worth the price of admission, and the game itself is a solid shoot em up too.
> 
> Welcome n00bbuilder.


lol i can still see through them which bothers the hell out of me


----------



## Dr-Alan

Thanks! I felt like that was something Gauntlet related even though I couldn't see it...
Those glasses sound very interesting I'd love to give them a try sometime.









Mega Man, don't you want to be able to see though the glasses?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr-Alan*
> 
> Thanks! I felt like that was something Gauntlet related even though I couldn't see it...
> Those glasses sound very interesting I'd love to give them a try sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mega Man, don't you want to be able to see though the glasses?


not when the shutter closes.... that is what i ment XD


----------



## neurotix

So, Outrun on the Master System is a very good port considering the limitations of the hardware.

However, the controls make the game almost unplayable.

1 is brake, 2 is gas, left and right steer, and up and down change from low gear to high gear.

The problem with this is that YOU NEVER NEED TO BRAKE and you MUST be in high gear all the time to reach the checkpoints within the time limit. Unfortunately, when trying to steer you will inevitably hit up or down and accidently downshift from high gear, which slows you down. I don't know how to play this game with the normal SMS pad (which kind of sucks) without hitting up or down while steering.

It's a shame because it makes the game unplayable, and I really like Outrun a lot.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> So, Outrun on the Master System is a very good port considering the limitations of the hardware.
> 
> However, the controls make the game almost unplayable.
> 
> 1 is brake, 2 is gas, left and right steer, and up and down change from low gear to high gear.
> 
> The problem with this is that YOU NEVER NEED TO BRAKE and you MUST be in high gear all the time to reach the checkpoints within the time limit. Unfortunately, when trying to steer you will inevitably hit up or down and accidently downshift from high gear, which slows you down. I don't know how to play this game with the normal SMS pad (which kind of sucks) without hitting up or down while steering.
> 
> It's a shame because it makes the game unplayable, and I really like Outrun a lot.


sounds like it is time to make a modded controller


----------



## neurotix

I heard you can use Genesis controllers on Master System..

Maybe playing it with a 3 button Genesis pad with the really big d pad would work better.

I'll test this later.


----------



## Dr-Alan

-Outrun is a great game and a Genesis controller would probably solve all your control issues







Maybe even using the Mastersystem to Gamegear adapter considering the Gamegear dpad isn't all that bad, another plus is it'd be portable (for a little while at least







)
-Mega Man, That is something I'd love to see


----------



## frickfrock999

I'm not sure if you guys already know, but this dude is one of the best Sega game/hardware reviewers on the planet.

I've been watching him since 1999.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Of course!







CGR is an amazing show! I've been watching it since 2007 when he reappeared onto Youtube (bit too young to catch the original run) and still watch all his videos


----------



## neurotix

Games nowadays need more of this.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Nice! Haven't thought about that game in a long while! Music is so great








Although my favorite song from that era and genre is would most likely have to be this



EDIT: Just noticed both the soundtracks are copyrighted to Yuzo Koshiro, that explains a lot


----------



## Jameswalt1

So...umm, yeah this club is awesome! What a great find. Some of my fondest gaming memories come from the years I owned a Master System. I had hundreds of games and spent countless hours playing Ultima IV. Then I had a Mega Drive (lived in England at the time), then I jumped ship to PlayStation and N64 but returned to glory with a Dreamcast. I'm planning in the next few months to get a Master System (1) and start building a collection of games.

PS: Anybody used to read Mean Machines Sega???


----------



## neurotix

Welcome to the club jameswalt.

Definitely get some old Sega hardware and start collecting. I can still have hours of fun playing my old systems. Master System is great, I like mine a lot but I still like my Genesis a bit more.

Unfortunately the club owner is MIA so I can't add anyone to the list. I'll have to pull some strings and see what I can do about that.

Never heard of Mean Machines Sega.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Welcome to the club jameswalt.
> 
> Definitely get some old Sega hardware and start collecting. I can still have hours of fun playing my old systems. Master System is great, I like mine a lot but I still like my Genesis a bit more.
> 
> Unfortunately the club owner is MIA so I can't add anyone to the list. I'll have to pull some strings and see what I can do about that.
> 
> Never heard of Mean Machines Sega.


It was a very famous Sega magazine in Britain back in the day. I recently bought a bunch of old, old copies of the magazine on ebay - great stuff


----------



## Dr-Alan

Welcome Jameswalt1!








Living in the states I've never heard of Mean Machines Sega, but I have to admit with a name like that I'm a bit interested








Also good luck with the collecting! I'd love to see some pictures after you get started!
EDIT: Oops totally forgot to mention some Sega pickups of mine, I recently got Shenmue II for the original Xbox and hope to pickup a copy of Chiki Chiki Boys for the Genesis later this week.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Who remembers The Ninja on Master System???


----------



## neurotix

I remember the Ninja.

I have a copy of it.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Anybody remember this gem?


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Anybody remember this gem?


Psycho Fox.

I always struggled with the inertial based movements.

Aside the sonics, this was my favorite Genesis game:


















It was fast, it was gripping, and it down right comical at times. <3


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Psycho Fox.
> 
> I always struggled with the inertial based movements.
> 
> Aside the sonics, this was my favorite Genesis game:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fast, it was gripping, and it down right comical at times. <3


i love gunstar heros . supposedly there is a sequel coming soon

i still have it CIB


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i love gunstar heros . supposedly there is a sequel coming soon
> 
> i still have it CIB


Wait wait wait wait hold up stop, new Gunstar Heroes other then Gunstar Super Heroes on the GBA?! I must have more info!


----------



## KSIMP88

Don't have it anymore, but we had a Genisis Model 1 for years.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr-Alan*
> 
> Wait wait wait wait hold up stop, new Gunstar Heroes other then Gunstar Super Heroes on the GBA?! I must have more info!


as i said it was just a rumor have not heard much past that.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> as i said it was just a rumor have not heard much past that.


Haha sorry about that, I kind of got a little freaked out with joy at even the rumor that something like that might happen.

KSIMP88, Welcome!


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.1up.com/do/blogEntry?bId=9116596

enjoy


----------



## neurotix

Alright guys, since jetpak is MIA I got the OP transferred to my name.

Sometime within the next few days, I will go through and add everybody who wanted to be added going back to Axon14, the last person jetpak added.

Additionally, I will try and update the recent releases, and see if I can come up with contests and other things to spur club activity.

Normally I wouldn't say this, but if you appreciate me adding you and feel what I'm doing is repworthy, by all means help me out.

Let's make this the best club we can. Long live SEGA!


----------



## Dr-Alan

This is great news!







If you want I could get a list of all the people who joined, or a list of new releases. I could probably get that together for you unless you think you've got it of course.
EDIT: Looks like you've got it


----------



## neurotix

Alright, I went through and added everyone who wanted to be added going back to Axon14, the last person jetpak added.

If somehow you wanted to be added and I missed you, send me a pm with:

Your name
Consoles you own or used to own

Everyone I've added, remember to add a link to the first page of the club in your signature. It should say "SEGA AGES: The OCN Sega Fan Club".

jetpak still owns the recent releases post below the original post, so I asked Xyro tr1 to transfer that to me as well. When he does I'll see what I can do about updating it.

Everyone, thank one of the video game section mods, Xyro tr1, for transferring the post to my name.


----------



## Mega Man

thanks to all the mods !~

ill try and work on a sig for us in a bit. if you guys beat me too it more power to you


----------



## neurotix

Slow in here.

Anyone else love this game as much as I do?

Best Shinobi ever made.


----------



## Dr-Alan

I have to agree Shinobi 3 is defiantly the best in my opinion, speaking of Shinobi has anyone played the 3DS version? I've been curious about it but I haven't picked it up.


----------



## neurotix

Never heard of it, don't have a 3DS.


----------



## Dr-Alan

http://www.metacritic.com/game/3ds/shinobi
There ya go, as you can see most people think it's just "fair"


----------



## davek

Well I recently got myself a genesis model 1, with 1 controller. Came with street fighter II and "bonanza brothers" (unfortunately). Took it apart and blew out the dog hair, gave it a bath, cleaned the controller contacts, and ordered sonics 1&2, for the nostalgia.

Then I realized, I have a huge folder of ROMs for all sorts of consoles, are there writable carts that you can buy? I'm interested in them for NES, genesis, gamegear, etc, I found a few such options with google, but all where group buys or that sort of thing from like 8 years ago. Anyone know?

I also, at the same time, got a NES. Got them free because they didn't have power supplies and the NES had no peripherals, but I just so happened to have them (at least, some, that I hadn't foolishly ripped apart for modding reasons, back in my disrespectful youth), and I went and found a NES plug that happened to have the right polarity for genesis, and now found another one for the NES.... currently they're both running (just fine) on way less amps (and a volt, for the sega) less than they're meant to.... but they work fine. (did have to knock pin 4 off the NES lockout chip, it was fried and stuck blinking, but NOW it runs.... on 200mah)

Also going to, when I have the time and soldering skills, undertake replacing the caps on my gamegear, so it's usable. (and finding it a plug that works, because screw 6 AA's). I put great stock in saving doomed but innocent consoles.

So yeah, I guess I belong here.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davek*
> 
> Well I recently got myself a genesis model 1, with 1 controller. Came with street fighter II and "bonanza brothers" (unfortunately). Took it apart and blew out the dog hair, gave it a bath, cleaned the controller contacts, and ordered sonics 1&2, for the nostalgia.
> 
> Then I realized, I have a huge folder of ROMs for all sorts of consoles, are there writable carts that you can buy? I'm interested in them for NES, genesis, gamegear, etc, I found a few such options with google, but all where group buys or that sort of thing from like 8 years ago. Anyone know?
> 
> I also, at the same time, got a NES. Got them free because they didn't have power supplies and the NES had no peripherals, but I just so happened to have them (at least, some, that I hadn't foolishly ripped apart for modding reasons, back in my disrespectful youth), and I went and found a NES plug that happened to have the right polarity for genesis, and now found another one for the NES.... currently they're both running (just fine) on way less amps (and a volt, for the sega) less than they're meant to.... but they work fine. (did have to knock pin 4 off the NES lockout chip, it was fried and stuck blinking, but NOW it runs.... on 200mah)
> 
> Also going to, when I have the time and soldering skills, undertake replacing the caps on my gamegear, so it's usable. (and finding it a plug that works, because screw 6 AA's). I put great stock in saving doomed but innocent consoles.
> 
> So yeah, I guess I belong here.


It used to be possible to buy writeable carts from specialist stores - but the last time I looked was 15 years ago and they weren't common back then. So you may not find anyway that sells such carts new any more.

All I can suggest is that you Google for this yourself (and check ebay)


----------



## davek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> It used to be possible to buy writeable carts from specialist stores - but the last time I looked was 15 years ago and they weren't common back then. So you may not find anyway that sells such carts new any more.
> 
> All I can suggest is that you Google for this yourself (and check ebay)


Ahh well, I found some of those, but they seemed to be buggy at best, adding support for one game at a time, and such. I was thinking by now, modders and homebrewers and such should have had so much time to tear these apart and figure everything out. And they seemed like the sort of thing that would be easier to rationalize at the time, with support, but now the original makers seem to be gone. So I'm just curious about any newer efforts at that sort of thing, or diagrams for chopping up a donor cart, or anything like that. (I'd cut up bonanza brothers in a heartbeat)

It would be even cooler if I could get a cart with an SD or similar slot, so I could create a library of games on cheap little SD cards to put into the carts for NES and genesis.... if this makes sense.


----------



## ledzepp3

I'm depressed I've gotta sell my vintage game collection







I'll definitely be keeping my Genesis, Sega CD, and 32X! I'll miss my Saturn


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davek*
> 
> Ahh well, I found some of those, but they seemed to be buggy at best, adding support for one game at a time, and such. I was thinking by now, modders and homebrewers and such should have had so much time to tear these apart and figure everything out. And they seemed like the sort of thing that would be easier to rationalize at the time, with support, but now the original makers seem to be gone. So I'm just curious about any newer efforts at that sort of thing, or diagrams for chopping up a donor cart, or anything like that. (I'd cut up bonanza brothers in a heartbeat)


They were better than that when I last looked. But you have to bare in mind that the technology is so old now and that even the crappiest of modern phones will easily store hundreds of games and play dozens of different emulators. So there's really no need for people play around with the old carts. And those that like their hardware build their own arcade machines with soft-modded Xbox Originals, old PC parts or (more recently) Raspberry Pi's.

Plus the old carts were often prone to failing - so not only is emulation cheaper and more convenient, it's also more reliable. Which means even many of the most nostalgic of gamers usually give in to the benefits that emulation provide.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> I'm depressed I've gotta sell my vintage game collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definitely be keeping my Genesis, Sega CD, and 32X! I'll miss my Saturn


Why?


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> They were better than that when I last looked. But you have to bare in mind that the technology is so old now and that even the crappiest of modern phones will easily store hundreds of games and play dozens of different emulators. So there's really no need for people play around with the old carts. And those that like their hardware build their own arcade machines with soft-modded Xbox Originals, old PC parts or (more recently) Raspberry Pi's.
> 
> Plus the old carts were often prone to failing - so not only is emulation cheaper and more convenient, it's also more reliable. Which means even many of the most nostalgic of gamers usually give in to the benefits that emulation provide.
> Why?






I actually physically won't have space for them pretty soon :'( I think there's a fs thread though, but I don't wanna let go of my babies







especially my Saturn and Neo-Geo


----------



## neurotix

Davek: added to the club. Cool that you can do some modding. Good luck getting your Game Gear working- I'm lucky, I have a working Game Gear with no problems and a working AC adapter for it.

What you mentioned does exist. I know of a flash cart for Super Nintendo that works exactly like you described. It's called Super Everdrive... http://www.assemblergames.com/forums/showthread.php?30451-Review-SNES-Super-Everdrive-English&highlight=everdrive%20review

Last I looked one of those was around $100. I don't know if they make them for NES or Genesis but they should. You might have to do some digging. These things are usually referred to as "Flash Carts" (the ones with SD cards). Try "Sega Genesis Flash Cart" on google and see what you find.

EDIT: Apparently the guy that makes the Super Everdrive made a Genesis cart too. You can buy one here: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Everdrive-MD-flash-cartridge-for-SEGA-megadrive-genesis-with-SD-MMC-interface/604594_438506554.html

At that price it might be best to stick with emulators or just buy a ton of carts.

ledzepp3, did you want to be added to the club?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> I'm depressed I've gotta sell my vintage game collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definitely be keeping my Genesis, Sega CD, and 32X! I'll miss my Saturn


sorry man that sucks !~


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sorry man that sucks !~






You can hop in if you want, I've got tons of stuff!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> 
> You can hop in if you want, I've got tons of stuff!


i have 26 systems, but always looking ot expand, however most of the stuff i need is just rare and or really exp.

i dont have stuff like neogeo .....

i really want to buy a vectrex .

i have all revs of the saturn ( US ONLY i only collect us systems..... and no handhelds...)


----------



## ledzepp3

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i have 26 systems, but always looking ot expand, however most of the stuff i need is just rare and or really exp.
> 
> i dont have stuff like neogeo .....
> 
> i really want to buy a vectrex .
> 
> i have all revs of the saturn ( US ONLY i only collect us systems..... and no handhelds...)






I have a *Complete* Neo-Geo CDZ with a small lot of complete, genuine games. Problem solved


----------



## ledzepp3

Should I put it up in my FS thread..?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Should I put it up in my FS thread..?


only after you pms me with whats you gots


----------



## davek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> They were better than that when I last looked. But you have to bare in mind that the technology is so old now and that even the crappiest of modern phones will easily store hundreds of games and play dozens of different emulators. So there's really no need for people play around with the old carts. And those that like their hardware build their own arcade machines with soft-modded Xbox Originals, old PC parts or (more recently) Raspberry Pi's.
> 
> Plus the old carts were often prone to failing - so not only is emulation cheaper and more convenient, it's also more reliable. Which means even many of the most nostalgic of gamers usually give in to the benefits that emulation provide.
> Why?


I don't know anything about building custom arcade machines, that sounds like a terrific waste of space, time, and money, and something I should totally check out - god knows I have enough junk PC's and consoles (I also have two original xboxes, 2 fat PS2s, 2 PS1s.... none of which I particularly love, just saved them from the trash, and none of them have any nostalgic meaning to me, or any real rarity or historical place like an NES or genesis or whatever. I mean, a bit, but they're still not rare or particularly cool)

I would be reasonably happy with my emulators if the controllers worked, and I know that there are NES mods as well as adaptors, so I assume the same is true of genesis. But since the systems fell into my lap, they're still fun, and I love em'.

I never had my own cart system, just played friends, but did they really fail? I've honestly never heard of one actually going bad, in a way that a q-tip and some blowing couldn't fix. Of course, some systems are worse than others, and with NES the real challenge isn't the game, but getting it to read... genesis is a trooper, IME.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Davek: added to the club. Cool that you can do some modding. Good luck getting your Game Gear working- I'm lucky, I have a working Game Gear with no problems and a working AC adapter for it.
> 
> What you mentioned does exist. I know of a flash cart for Super Nintendo that works exactly like you described. It's called Super Everdrive... http://www.assemblergames.com/forums/showthread.php?30451-Review-SNES-Super-Everdrive-English&highlight=everdrive%20review
> 
> Last I looked one of those was around $100. I don't know if they make them for NES or Genesis but they should. You might have to do some digging. These things are usually referred to as "Flash Carts" (the ones with SD cards). Try "Sega Genesis Flash Cart" on google and see what you find.
> 
> EDIT: Apparently the guy that makes the Super Everdrive made a Genesis cart too. You can buy one here: http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Everdrive-MD-flash-cartridge-for-SEGA-megadrive-genesis-with-SD-MMC-interface/604594_438506554.html
> 
> At that price it might be best to stick with emulators or just buy a ton of carts.
> 
> ledzepp3, did you want to be added to the club?


Yeah, I know that practicality wise, there's absolutely no need for the original systems, but I still love them and like playing using the real thing - sort of like how there's no practical reason to drive or repair a model T, but it's still great fun.

And that price, though I understand that it's a lot of work and skill to design and produce them, makes it totally impractical, you're right, for that price you could get, if careful, well over 100 carts, and there's not even 100 that I'd care to play for any given system, you know?

On this vein, I was reading on wikipedia that in brazil, they still make new licensed genesis, as it's capable enough for standard fun-type games still, BUT that the console just emulates, although they have new games and accessories, like a guitar hero clone. I thought that was neat.

If you have to unload a saturn (or any classic gear) than nobody wants, I'm poor, but sitting here with my shipping fees all ready







......


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davek*
> 
> Yeah, I know that practicality wise, there's absolutely no need for the original systems, but I still love them and like playing using the real thing - sort of like how there's no practical reason to drive or repair a model T, but it's still great fun.


This is why I have like 20 systems.

Quote:


> And that price, though I understand that it's a lot of work and skill to design and produce them, makes it totally impractical, you're right, for that price you could get, if careful, well over 100 carts, and there's not even 100 that I'd care to play for any given system, you know?


If you're really into rare or import games it might still be worth it. You may have to price shop though. For example, one of the rarest games on Genesis is Eliminate Down, a shooter. This cart is Jap only and on ebay it costs $800 currently, for the only complete one. With a flash cart you can play this and all the other rare Genesis games on the real hardware.

Quote:


> On this vein, I was reading on wikipedia that in brazil, they still make new licensed genesis, as it's capable enough for standard fun-type games still, BUT that the console just emulates, although they have new games and accessories, like a guitar hero clone. I thought that was neat.


Yep, know about this.

Quote:


> If you have to unload a saturn (or any classic gear) than nobody wants, I'm poor, but sitting here with my shipping fees all ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......


I have a spare working Dreamcast I was saving for a buddy of mine for 2 years. Said buddy recently committed suicide. Yeah... so I have an extra DC if you don't have one. Afraid I don't have any controllers or memory cards for it though, but hey, if you get some, you can get the games cheap, and for ones you can't find you can just d/l and burn them.


----------



## davek

I don't have a dreamcast, though I honestly don't know much about it - I never knew anyone with one, and have never even seen one in real life. I would be interested.


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davek*
> 
> I don't have a dreamcast, though I honestly don't know much about it - I never knew anyone with one, and have never even seen one in real life. I would be interested.


They were/are so awesome, some really classic titles. One of my favorite older generation consoles.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davek*
> 
> I don't have a dreamcast, though I honestly don't know much about it - I never knew anyone with one, and have never even seen one in real life. I would be interested.


Yeah like Jameswalt1 said the Dreamcast is awesome! Shenmue, Skies of Arcadia, Sonic Adventure so many great games! I'd highly recommend getting one


----------



## Plan9

The Dreamcast is by far and away my favorite console. It was a decade ahead of the competition:

online play
homebrew community
the ability to side-load other OSs
web browsers
PC accessories
and it also tried to bridge the gap between handheld and living room gaming systems (though if I'm honest, the reality of the memory carts proved to be little more than a novelty).
Most importantly for me though, was how well Sega managed to not only provide "gamers games" (ie games that you can invest weeks of your life playing) but also "casual gamer games" that you can pick up, play for an hour, then put down and not play again for a week.

Awesome console <3


----------



## neurotix

DC is pretty amazing yes, and if you can't find games in your town used, there's always emuparadise and a stack of blank CD-Rs.

Also, if you have some extra money I can probably get you controllers and a memory card in town cheaply... $30 should cover it. I have numerous used games stores here that sell peripherals.

Tonight I'll have to dig my spare DC up and make sure it works, and see if I can find my extra set of power+s-video cables for it.


----------



## FlawleZ

Oh cool! Glad I found this thread. I'm quite a Sega fan too!

Currently own:

Sega Genesis
Sega 32X
Sega Saturn
Sega GameGear (2)
Sega Nomad

I use to own 2 dream casts. Need to get another .
I use to own a mint copy of Panzer Dragoon Saga.

Still looking at expanding my collection.


----------



## Mega Man

welcome


----------



## neurotix

FlawleZ added.

davek if you are interested in my spare DC pm me.


----------



## Dr-Alan

FlawleZ, welcome!


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Oh cool! Glad I found this thread. I'm quite a Sega fan too!
> 
> Currently own:
> 
> Sega Genesis
> Sega 32X
> Sega Saturn
> Sega GameGear (2)
> Sega Nomad
> 
> I use to own 2 dream casts. Need to get another .
> I use to own a mint copy of Panzer Dragoon Saga.
> 
> Still looking at expanding my collection.


I hadn't even heard of the monad until today.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I hadn't even heard of the monad until today.


nomad = handheld sega

you ever hear about the cdx? part cd(walk)-man part sega cd


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nomad = handheld sega
> 
> you ever hear about the cdx? part cd(walk)-man part sega cd


I've not heard of that either.

Sega seemed to go through a real rough patch of substandard consoles around the late 90s


----------



## cdoublejj

Last time my mom picked me up a genesis for 5 bucks while garage saling, well this time she picked up a sega game gear. it works but, the screen is really sucky and you really can't see it no matter mow much you adjust the brightness. I have wanted to get a nomad but, on the other hand i can put emulators on my phones.

Have you heard of the Sega CDX? I remember arguing once with my friends that the Genesis had a built in CD player for cd games and we argued til the end of time. little did i know the CDX wasn't well known. I like to brag about my CDX.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Last time my mom picked me up a genesis for 5 bucks while garage saling, well this time she picked up a sega game gear. it works but, the screen is really sucky and you really can't see it no matter mow much you adjust the brightness. I have wanted to get a nomad but, on the other hand i can put emulators on my phones.
> 
> Have you heard of the Sega CDX? I remember arguing once with my friends that the Genesis had a built in CD player for cd games and we argued til the end of time. little did i know the CDX wasn't well known. I like to brag about my CDX.


The Genesis didn't have didn't have a built in CD player - only a cartridge port. What you're thinking of was the MegaCD which was an optional addon (it plugged in via the cart port) released a few years after the initial release of the Genesis.

Expansion addons like that (and the 32X) should have never happened in my opinion. If Sega concentrated their efforts on getting the Saturn out of the door instead of extending the longevity of the Genesis with relatively niece expansions, then maybe the console wars might have turned out differently (both for the Saturn and the for Dreamcast which only failed to gain traction because people had been converted to Playstation fanboys after the flop of both the N64 and the Saturn)


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> The Genesis didn't have didn't have a built in CD player - only a cartridge port. What you're thinking of was the MegaCD which was an optional addon (it plugged in via the cart port) released a few years after the initial release of the Genesis.
> 
> Expansion addons like that (and the 32X) should have never happened in my opinion. If Sega concentrated their efforts on getting the Saturn out of the door instead of extending the longevity of the Genesis with relatively niece expansions, then maybe the console wars might have turned out differently (both for the Saturn and the for Dreamcast which only failed to gain traction because people had been converted to Playstation fanboys after the flop of both the N64 and the Saturn)


does not sound like you know the story. and the sega cd did fairly well actually.

so sega usa put out the 32x ( which came out in japan a long time ago ) and a few months later sega Japan releases saturn in the us. sega usa had nothing to do with that.

then with the saturn there were tons of great games.... but an obscene amount never made it out side of japan so all saturn got was mediocre games ( for the most part with few exceptions. )


----------



## cdoublejj

I was talking about this genesis.

It cost me an arm and a leg but, it got a ton of games with it. i had one when i was kid before i took it apart.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> does not sound like you know the story. and the sega cd did fairly well actually.


I think we're just talking about different markets. The MegaCD didn't take off in Europe like it did in America.

I was wrong about the way it docked though. (glancing through images online)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> so sega usa put out the 32x ( which came out in japan a long time ago ) and a few months later sega Japan releases saturn in the us. sega usa had nothing to do with that.
> 
> then with the saturn there were tons of great games.... but an obscene amount never made it out side of japan so all saturn got was mediocre games ( for the most part with few exceptions. )


I never owned a Saturn







I do remember playing Magic Carpet 2 on a friends though - which played pretty well (not that much worse than my PC copy from what I recall).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I was talking about this genesis.
> 
> It cost me an arm and a leg but, it got a ton of games with it. i had one when i was kid before i took it apart.


Never seen one of them in the flash. Curious device


----------



## neurotix

Plan9, near the end of the Genesis/Sega CD's lifetime there were no less than 3 different Genesis/Sega CD hybrids made by different companies. Different companies licensed the technology and made their own console, much like the 3DO was not made by the 3DO company, the company licensed the manufacture to Phillips and other companies who actually made and sold the console.

JVC X'eye



JVC Wondermega (Japan only)



Sega's own CDX which doubles as a walkman



There are more of these things but I can't remember the names of them, those are the most well known.

None of these were commerically successful or viable, I believe they came out around 1995 or 1996, they were still pretty expensive, and this was at the end of the Genesis' lifetime when better things like the Saturn and Playstation were out.

The Sega CD was a commercial and critical failure. Mega Man, sorry, but you're wrong. It did bad here, it did bad in Europe and it did horrible in Japan (because the Mega Drive did horrible in Japan- at this point in time the Japanese were into the PC Engine CD RPGs (Turbografx-16 CD here), as well as the popular Super Famicom stuff by Square). Truthfully, the Sega CD is an oddity, but considering you can get one cheap now and get free games for it I would *definitely* say it's a good investment. There are a ton of great, unique Sega CD RPGs like the two Lunars, Dark Wizard, Popful Mail and Vay. If that's not your thing, there are a ton of fun and unique SHMUPs on the system like Lords of Thunder, Sol Feace, Keio Flying Squadron, Silpheed, Android Assault Bari Arm and Robo Aleste. There are high quality, close to arcade ports of Samurai Shodown and Fatal Fury Special, and an excellent port of Final Fight if you like fighters. There are the mainstay Sega games like Sonic CD (get the Jap version). Personally, I hate FMV games and none of the games in my CD stack are FMV games. Nonetheless, there are many unique, exclusive games that aren't on any other system, and playing them on the real hardware is a treat. Collecting for Sega CD is probably impossible considering how complete versions of nearly any Sega CD game go for $50-$500 on ebay, especially the expensive RPGs.

I love my Sega CD and it was worth getting. It was made before CD copy protection.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I think we're just talking about different markets. The MegaCD didn't take off in Europe like it did in America.
> 
> I was wrong about the way it docked though. (glancing through images online)
> I never owned a Saturn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do remember playing Magic Carpet 2 on a friends though - which played pretty well (not that much worse than my PC copy from what I recall).
> Never seen one of them in the flash. Curious device


i also doubles as a CD player.

I never had any RPGs for it but, it did have Sonic CD which was packed full of levels and music. I remember enjoying the music quite bit even back then.


----------



## neurotix

cdoublejj- odd thing about Sonic CD is that the music was changed for the American market for no real reason.

However, they messed up and left the original Japanese music in place in the Past and Future versions of stages.

This is why the music sounds totally different and unrelated in the Present versions of stages, and then is much more catchy in the Past etc. This is also why I recommend the Japanese version.

The other thing that makes it different is this intro:




The opening animation is the same in the Japanese version but with an entirely different theme song.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Plan9, near the end of the Genesis/Sega CD's lifetime there were no less than 3 different Genesis/Sega CD hybrids made by different companies. Different companies licensed the technology and made their own console, much like the 3DO was not made by the 3DO company, the company licensed the manufacture to Phillips and other companies who actually made and sold the console.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> JVC X'eye
> 
> 
> 
> JVC Wondermega (Japan only)
> 
> 
> 
> Sega's own CDX which doubles as a walkman
> 
> 
> 
> There are more of these things but I can't remember the names of them, those are the most well known.
> 
> None of these were commerically successful or viable, I believe they came out around 1995 or 1996, they were still pretty expensive, and this was at the end of the Genesis' lifetime when better things like the Saturn and Playstation were out.
> 
> 
> The Sega CD was a commercial and critical failure. Mega Man, sorry, but you're wrong. It did bad here, it did bad in Europe and it did horrible in Japan (because the Mega Drive did horrible in Japan- at this point in time the Japanese were into the PC Engine CD RPGs (Turbografx-16 CD here), as well as the popular Super Famicom stuff by Square). Truthfully, the Sega CD is an oddity, but considering you can get one cheap now and get free games for it I would *definitely* say it's a good investment. There are a ton of great, unique Sega CD RPGs like the two Lunars, Dark Wizard, Popful Mail and Vay. If that's not your thing, there are a ton of fun and unique SHMUPs on the system like Lords of Thunder, Sol Feace, Keio Flying Squadron, Silpheed, Android Assault Bari Arm and Robo Aleste. There are high quality, close to arcade ports of Samurai Shodown and Fatal Fury Special, and an excellent port of Final Fight if you like fighters. There are the mainstay Sega games like Sonic CD (get the Jap version). Personally, I hate FMV games and none of the games in my CD stack are FMV games. Nonetheless, there are many unique, exclusive games that aren't on any other system, and playing them on the real hardware is a treat. Collecting for Sega CD is probably impossible considering how complete versions of nearly any Sega CD game go for $50-$500 on ebay, especially the expensive RPGs.
> 
> I love my Sega CD and it was worth getting. It was made before CD copy protection.


sorry but your wrong. ( my oppinion) and no they are not cheap. most go for ~ 120

and yea they had some awesome games.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> cdoublejj- odd thing about Sonic CD is that the music was changed for the American market for no real reason.
> 
> However, they messed up and left the original Japanese music in place in the Past and Future versions of stages.
> 
> This is why the music sounds totally different and unrelated in the Present versions of stages, and then is much more catchy in the Past etc. This is also why I recommend the Japanese version.
> 
> The other thing that makes it different is this intro:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opening animation is the same in the Japanese version but with an entirely different theme song.


Have you seen the easter egg in Sonic CD? It's creepy


----------



## cdoublejj

No i haven't what is it?


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> No i haven't what is it?






(you may want to skip to ~4min in if you're impatient)


----------



## cdoublejj

Reminds me of the weird messed up episode of sponge bob that never aired, where squidward kills him self.


----------



## xarot

Hi, just found this thread.

Consoles I own:

Sega Megadrive, model 1
Sega Mega-CD, model 1
Sega Mega-CD, model 2
Sega Dreamcast

Btw I finally finished Ecco the Dolphin this year. Now I can finally lay that game to rest.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Hi, just found this thread.
> 
> Consoles I own:
> 
> Sega Megadrive, model 1
> Sega Mega-CD, model 1
> Sega Mega-CD, model 2
> Sega Dreamcast


I'm surprised how few people here have owned the Master System. The lack of SG-1000 owners I can understand, but the SMS was huge in Europe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Btw I finally finished *Ecco the Dolphin* this year. Now I can finally lay that game to rest.


Which one? There were a few


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Which one? There were a few


The original. The second one was called Tides of Time, and the third Defender of the Future. If you mean which version, the original Megadrive EU version whatever that is. Some Mega-CD version seemed to be easier as there were checkpoints in the levels etc.


----------



## xarot

Double post


----------



## Jameswalt1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I'm surprised how few people here have owned the Master System. The lack of SG-1000 owners I can understand, but the SMS was huge in Europe.


Yeah I grew up in England, and nobody had NES only Master System, it was extremely popular all across Europe. I believe it was ridiculously popular in South America too, to the point that there was an exclusively licensed version of Street Fighter 2 just for South America.

Awesomest easter egg:


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> The original. The second one was called Tides of Time, and the third Defender of the Future. If you mean which version, the original Megadrive EU version whatever that is. Some Mega-CD version seemed to be easier as there were checkpoints in the levels etc.


acctually there are 4 you are forgetting echo jr


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Yeah I grew up in England, and nobody had NES only Master System, it was extremely popular all across Europe. I believe it was ridiculously popular in South America too, to the point that there was an exclusively licensed version of Street Fighter 2 just for South America.
> 
> Awesomest easter egg:


I used to have about 5 or 6 of those mazes memorized









I used to spend hours playing Hang On as well (both as the built in Master System game, and as the mini-game inside Shenmue)


----------



## xarot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> acctually there are 4 you are forgetting echo jr


True, I did.









Anyway, Ecco the Dolphin is one of the hardest games I've played. It wasn't that hard at older age now, but when I was a kid, it felt nearly impossible. This time I had experience from some of the levels and some glitches as well.

The last three levels of that game are pure torture. The developers must have been out of their minds. If you're interested take a look (contains spoilers).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNJGt8_B188



Never ever want to play Ecco: Tides of Time through.







First Ecco haunted me for years, it was one game that I thought I must finish once in a lifetime. It's definitely not a child's game.


----------



## Plan9

I only ever owned the Dreamcast version and never made it past the 2nd or 3rd level before giving up.


----------



## Jameswalt1

I was a huge fan of the original Ecco the dolphin. I remember playing it for the first time and just being blown away by the mesmerizing atmosphere created by the visuals and mainly the music. That atmosphere still holds true to this day, if not more so now. When you play it now after thousands of games that have come out since then, it's unique premise and eerie atmosphere is that much more. There's nothing like it.


----------



## Dr-Alan

I agree with Jameswalt1, Ecco the dolphin is great. Although I haven't played the Dreamcast version, what do you guys think of that one? (I can tell Plan9 isn't a super huge fan of it







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xarot*
> 
> Hi, just found this thread.
> 
> Consoles I own:
> 
> Sega Megadrive, model 1
> Sega Mega-CD, model 1
> Sega Mega-CD, model 2
> Sega Dreamcast
> 
> Btw I finally finished Ecco the Dolphin this year. Now I can finally lay that game to rest.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Plan9

I actually liked it. I just don't have the attention span for hard games.


----------



## davek

So I beat sonic 2 (for the first time ever) last night, and started working on sonic 1.... WOW it puts sonic 2 to shame in hardness, so far the first 3 levels (9 acts) are as hard as the much later harder levels in sonic 2.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davek*
> 
> So I beat sonic 2 (for the first time ever) last night, and started working on sonic 1.... WOW it puts sonic 2 to shame in hardness, so far the first 3 levels (9 acts) are as hard as the much later harder levels in sonic 2.


Sonic Chaos is by far and away the easiest of all the Sonics. I remember once completing it without losing a single life.

Anyone played Sonic 4? That's pretty hard. Harder than #1 in my opinion.


----------



## Dr-Alan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Sonic Chaos is by far and away the easiest of all the Sonics. I remember once completing it without losing a single life.
> 
> Anyone played Sonic 4? That's pretty hard. Harder than #1 in my opinion.


Sonic Chaos is really easy...
Sonic 4 hard? Sure you're playing the same Sonic 4 as me? I thought it was pathetically easy, until the final boss that is...


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr-Alan*
> 
> Sonic Chaos is really easy...
> Sonic 4 hard? Sure you're playing the same Sonic 4 as me? I thought it was pathetically easy, until the final boss that is...


I found Sonic 4 harder than the retro sonics. Maybe that's just me wrestling with the Wii controller though


----------



## davek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I found Sonic 4 harder than the retro sonics. Maybe that's just me wrestling with the Wii controller though


Yeah, but, does that even count as sonic? It's not real sega sonic, anyways.....

Also, I'm disliking the boss in labrinth zone.... whatta jerk.

*edit* no wonder the last owner of my gamegear was throwing it away when I got ahold of it, with sonic spinball.... that game SUCKS. I like sonic and I like pinball, but it's just not a good game. My bad screen could have something to do with it, but even without the eyestrain, I think it would be frustrating with no real fun interwoven.

Also, for anyone interested, a PS2 power adaptor (from a slim console) powers a gamegear fine. It's 8.5v (while a gamegear is 9v) but the plug type and polarity are correct.... at least, for some gamegears, there seems to be a lot of power adaptor drama, and regional/license manufactured drama about what is compatable with what. But if it fits, it SHOULD be safe, to use a ps2 adaptor on one.


----------



## Plan9

Of course sonic 4 is a real sonic. Its developed be Sega and follows the classic paradigm closely.

And Spinball is awesome on the genesis. Frankly, I never liked the screen on the gamegear, more me, the slow refresh rate made all the Sonics unplayable.


----------



## Deluxe

I had one of these:



Quite the rarity, shame I sold it for a crate of beer










Now I just have a DC.


----------



## davek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe*
> 
> I had one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the rarity, shame I sold it for a crate of beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have a DC.


And what, prey tell, is that?


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davek*
> 
> And what, prey tell, is that?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amstrad_Mega_PC


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davek*
> 
> Yeah, but, does that even count as sonic? It's not real sega sonic, anyways.....
> 
> Also, I'm disliking the boss in labrinth zone.... whatta jerk.
> 
> *edit* no wonder the last owner of my gamegear was throwing it away when I got ahold of it, with sonic spinball.... that game SUCKS. I like sonic and I like pinball, but it's just not a good game. My bad screen could have something to do with it, but even without the eyestrain, I think it would be frustrating with no real fun interwoven.
> 
> Also, for anyone interested, a PS2 power adaptor (from a slim console) powers a gamegear fine. It's 8.5v (while a gamegear is 9v) but the plug type and polarity are correct.... at least, for some gamegears, there seems to be a lot of power adaptor drama, and regional/license manufactured drama about what is compatable with what. But if it fits, it SHOULD be safe, to use a ps2 adaptor on one.


all voltages have a tolerance. pretty safe bet is + or - 10%. but in all honesty the old systems i have seen more then one say 9v and put out 12v .


----------



## neurotix

Slow in here.

I salvaged an old computer cabinet from across the street to put my game collection in, instead of having it in cardboard boxes.

This doesn't show another small cabinet I have that has my Saturn, a Dreamcast and a few other things in it.


----------



## neurotix

Come on guys, don't let this thread die...


----------



## Jameswalt1




----------



## cdoublejj

Earlier this year my mom picked a up a genesis for 5 bucks, well not to long ago she got a Game Gear for 5 bucks also. i believe it suffers from the bad caps, i'm almost 100% of it. how ever i'm ditching the the back light and going fora DSi back light for even lighting, lower temps and longer battery life. also maybe a new lens, it needs cleaned then i'll think about getting a new screen cover/lens.

http://www.sega-16.com/forum/showthread.php?17412-Game-Gear-with-DS-backlight

Cracked it open and taped the up the screen for the time being (to keep it clean and scratch free)





Took big pics, these may be needed/used for "marking" what gets removed and what goes were on the circuit boards.

EDIT: MY before pics





What it should look like, courtesy of Google images.





What it can look like, minus the busted screen.




If i succeed i guess i'll make my own guide/thread out side of the SEGA ages thread.


----------



## neurotix

Dunno how I missed this post.

That's awesome! I hope the light replacement works. I know there's a guy on some forums who can do an LED backlight mod.

Thankfully, my Game Gear's screen works perfectly fine. I think the shop I bought it at a year or two ago replaced the caps.


----------



## cdoublejj

http://xantufrog-games.blogspot.com/2009/05/game-gear-led-backlight-mod.html

i almost did the LED back light mod and would almost prefer to since it's simpler but, it has poor lighting. while it works it requires some sort of _optics_ that can even out the light, some have used drinking straws but, even then you get notably uneven lighting. since the DSi screen ($8) and DC-DC converter ($3) are so darned cheap and i have lots of circuits to rob capacitors from ($0) i guess i decided to the DSi back light mod for the best image quality.


----------



## neurotix

Sounds like a plan.

It's certainly more than I would be able to do.

I really need to learn how to solder...


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe*
> 
> I had one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite the rarity, shame I sold it for a crate of beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have a DC.


aaaaaauuuhhhhhhhh, man. I have wonder if the mega drive ISA card could be used in other non armstrad PCs with some modding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> It's certainly more than I would be able to do.
> 
> I really need to learn how to solder...


let give yo some important advice, the biggest most important thing is having a lean healthy tip! Solder is attracted to copper so when things are clean and proper it almost solders it's self.

i can't find my go to URL that had great info in it and instead am linking one i found on google and can't be bothered to read, (skimmed) it looks like a good start.

http://www.elexp.com/t_solder.htm

remember keep the tip covered with solder, scrap it off with one of those wire sponges and apply more solder. I have found doing that i never ever need a wet sponge and the joints always solder well, all i have to do i just touch it with the solder and it flows right in


----------



## amd655

Oh my DEAR GOD.



Why you no tell me you have a SEGA FAN CLUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ok..

Massive Shenmue fan, Sonic player









Consoles i still have..

*Dremcast PAL* and is a version that can boot other region games with help of a boot disc (legal and legit)









Biohazard Code Veronica special edition from Japan needs the disc to work on my machine so...

Still have my *Mega Drive II* or *GENESIS* to USA and elsewhere.

SEGA <3 but why no Shenmue 3









I had a Saturn that broke, i had her since release :/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Slow in here.
> 
> I salvaged an old computer cabinet from across the street to put my game collection in, instead of having it in cardboard boxes.
> 
> This doesn't show another small cabinet I have that has my Saturn, a Dreamcast and a few other things in it.


Love the cabinet


----------



## amd655




----------



## neurotix

amd655, added you to the club.

Glad you like my cabinet. It's mostly Genesis games. I haven't added much recently, haven't been buying games. I only try and collect the best games for the system, like all the Sonics, all the Shinobis, Streets of Rage, Golden Axe, Shining Force and so forth. I have most of the games I'd consider good and then some. The big one I'm missing is Gunstar Heroes- really need a copy of that.

Dreamcast had fantastic graphics for it's time but the thing was, the games were all mostly really solid on a gameplay and technical level. I think the Dreamcast and early PS2 era was the height of good gameplay with good graphics. Nowadays, all the games look real nice but are bad gameplay wise and technically. The visuals keep getting better and better but the games themselves are more limited and less fun. Also, nearly everything that comes out that's a big title is an FPS, they even claim some FPS games are RPGs like Fallout and Deus Ex and whatnot, which I totally disagree with. At their core they are shooters. I'm a bit jaded but it seems like games back in the day were better.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> amd655, added you to the club.
> 
> Glad you like my cabinet. It's mostly Genesis games. I haven't added much recently, haven't been buying games. I only try and collect the best games for the system, like all the Sonics, all the Shinobis, Streets of Rage, Golden Axe, Shining Force and so forth. I have most of the games I'd consider good and then some. The big one I'm missing is Gunstar Heroes- really need a copy of that.
> 
> Dreamcast had fantastic graphics for it's time but the thing was, the games were all mostly really solid on a gameplay and technical level. I think the Dreamcast and early PS2 era was the height of good gameplay with good graphics. Nowadays, all the games look real nice but are bad gameplay wise and technically. The visuals keep getting better and better but the games themselves are more limited and less fun. Also, nearly everything that comes out that's a big title is an FPS, they even claim some FPS games are RPGs like Fallout and Deus Ex and whatnot, which I totally disagree with. At their core they are shooters. I'm a bit jaded but it seems like *games back in the day were better*.


They were indeed, rather shameful when they say this is next gen.....the only thing i found about this and next gen is graphics horsepower, sure, looks mildly ok...... but even then it's not a massive jump in graphics.
PSX/Saturn to N64 was a noticeably large jump in visual fidelity, PSX/Saturn/N64 to Dreamcast was something else.............. was truly stunning, and games worked... none of this release now patch it up later because we are lazy assed devs wanting to feed our cow money.

I miss the fun factor of games these days, i cannot put my finger on what it is, but todays games are not really games to me, just a form of entertainment that i get an hour out of.

To me, Dreamcast era was the golden age.... 98 to 03.


----------



## neurotix

Yeah, let's not forget the PSone and Saturn, and the wealth of amazing games of all genres between them, but ESPECIALLY jrpgs. Everything Squaresoft released back then was gold. All the Final Fantasies, Legend of Mana, Saga Frontier, they even branched out into shooters and fighting games with Einhander and Ergheiz.

Saturn had some amazing rpgs too- Shining Force III, Panzer Dragoon Saga, Grandia, Dragon Force 1&2, and Albert Odyssey.

To me, the height of gaming will always be the 16 bit era. So many amazing jRPGs on both systems, but also a lot of great shmups and platformers. Back then they had to make due with relatively crappy graphics, it was universal, so they made the gameplay as addictive and fun as possible.

Look at the crap Square Enix releases now. Sure, there's a few decent games, mostly made by Enix, like the Dragon Quest remakes and Dragon Quest IX for DS, but I can't recall the last Square game that was good. For me it would probably be Final Fantasy IX, the last good Final Fantasy imo, I hated X and everything after it.

jRPGs are becoming a niche genre. There's a ton of other games that are becoming niche genres, nearly forgotten, and extremely limited in release schedule. Turn based strategy RPGs are a big one, the only company that seems to make those anymore is NIS with the Disgaea series, but even those are old. Some genres are nearly forgotten, like hex based military simulation RPGs. It seems nowadays they think that if it isn't an FPS or third person action that it's not worth making. There is a serious lack of originality and innovation because 90% of a games budget goes for graphics nowadays.

About the only company that still makes fun, innovative games is Nintendo. I love my Wii and all the first party games for it, and it's the only modern console I own. Considering getting a Wii U for Mario Kart 8 and the Xenoblade sequel.

/end rant


----------



## neurotix

No posts since October! Come on guys!

HARPOON CANNON FIRE


----------



## Jameswalt1

Ok, yeah no posts since October, yikes!


----------



## jetpak12

Has anyone tried the Sega 3D Classics on the 3DS? They look pretty awesome to me, but I haven't picked any up yet.


----------



## neurotix

Haven't tried them since I have a Master System with 3D glasses and most of the 3D games. Not sure if it's the same games or not.

My brother got a 3DS, I may have to look into this. He'd let me borrow it to play them.


----------



## jetpak12

Ooooo an SMS with the 3D glasses? Does it work well? I've heard the glasses are expensive, but I haven't ever looked into getting a pair.

The Sega 3D Classics on the 3DS are:
Sonic the Hedgehog (Genesis)
Altered Beast (Genesis)
Ecco the Dolphin (Genesis)
Shinobi III: Return of the Ninja Master (Genesis)
Streets of Rage (Genesis)
Space Harrier (Arcade)
Super Hang-On (Arcade)
Galaxy Force II (Arcade)

When the 3DS first released, Nintendo did a few 3D "remasters" also, but I've heard that the ones by Sega are done much better. There were a bunch of posts on the Sega website/blog thing from the folks doing the porting work to the 3DS that were interesting reads.

Also, I've heard that Space Harrier on 3DS is the most arcade accurate port yet, and the 3D effect is supposed to be really well done (so that you can actually tell how far away things are now). And I'm a huge Hang-On fan, so I'll probably grab those two at some point.


----------



## Mega Man

originals onry !!!!! ( lower left corner with box ! in a small portion of my collection )


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Ooooo an SMS with the 3D glasses? Does it work well? I've heard the glasses are expensive, but I haven't ever looked into getting a pair.


The only games that interest me from that list are Shinobi III and Streets of Rage. I never liked the first Sonic much, the sequels were much better. Always got to Labyrinth Zone then lost all my lives by drowning. Never beat the original Sonic (or any Sonic game.. the classic ones are actually pretty tough. I have no trouble with Mario but Sonic is on another level...)

Sooooo, right. 3D glasses. Master System.

These things are cool and an interesting piece of tech.

I got mine last year at the Midwest Gaming Classic for $80. Ironically, on the vendor floor the first table I went to I asked and the guy had them. He had Japanese Saturns and weird Saturn anime games and stuff so I thought he might have Master System stuff too. I was right! Anyway, he told me that they were "the best pair he's ever seen":


Spoiler: Clicky









He claimed that most of the glasses he has, the earpiece things (as seen in the second pic) break off. So then you have to strap them to your head with I don't know, tape, or maybe a rubber band or industrial bungee cord.









This is why mine were $80. They didn't come with a box. However they did come with the "3D Adaptor" (yes they misspelt "Adapter"). You need this, the glasses plug into that thing with a cord, the end of which looks like a headphone plug, and it even fits into a standard headphone port (like on my computer). You plug the glasses into that, and then ram that thing right up the poor Master Systems card slot, and you're good to go.









Of course, you need 3D games to use the 3D glasses. =P Not any game will work. I have 4 of them here on top of 60 loose Genesis carts in my game cabinet:


Spoiler: Click








The 7 3D games for the system are Missile Defense 3D, Space Harrier 3D, Zaxxon 3D, Maze Hunter 3D, Line of Fire, Blade Eagle 3D, Outrun 3D (PAL Only), and Poseidon Wars 3D.

So, out of the 4 I have experience with...

Space Harrier 3D is insanely hard but pretty fun. For some reason it's choppier than the regular Space Harrier on Master System. Some of the enemies are different. It's supposed to basically be a sequel of sorts to Space Harrier. The 3D effect in this one is decent but a little underwhelming. The screen itself has depth as you look into it, but nothing is popping off the screen (i'll get to this later). It just looks like you could stick your hand inside the TV screen. The horizon lights up and flashes a bunch of different colors when you die, which is quite trippy along with the 3D depth of the screen. This one is just okay.

Missile Defense 3D, what little I've played of it.... my Light Phaser doesn't like to work- it's a decent game but pretty hard. If you're looking for depth, this isn't it, this is literally a pick up and play type of game. Missiles launch and they look like they're coming out of the screen at you, and you have to shoot them down with the Light Phaser, but if I remember correctly you can only miss 3 missiles and it's game over. Combined with the weird 3D effect of them popping out of the screen, and the fact that this messes with your depth perception, it makes it hard to aim and shoot down the missiles. This one seemed like a turd to me and I was disappointed I paid $10 for it. Some people really like it, but I think it's just a novelty time waster.

Zaxxon 3D... Now we're getting somewhere. This one is really good. It's like the old Sega Zaxxon arcade game but instead of being in an isometric 3/4ths perspective, it's a behind the ship perspective. And oh my, it's quite the perspective, because the ship LITERALLY LOOKS LIKE IT'S FLOATING A FOOT IN FRONT OF THE TV SCREEN. When you shoot bullets, they appear to travel into your TV. This effect really has to be experienced to be believed, it's really quite cool. The game itself is a space shooter- you fly in space for a while shooting ships that come at you, then you go into a tunnel type thing and have to adjust and lower your altitude to fly over obstacles. Finally, you get to a boss fight (that is really easy). Once you beat the boss, it resets and repeats except it gets a little harder each time. I'm not sure if there's more to it than that because I've only gotten to the 5th stage or so.

Maze Hunter 3D... so far I think this is the only game that has any depth to it (as in, you can play it for more than 5 minutes). Basically, you're a little dude and you run around a maze. The maze is 3D but it's like Space Harrier, the screen appears to have depth, but it doesn't have anything popping off the screen in front of you or anything. Anyway, you run around a maze and collect keys and have to navigate to the exit. The maze is multi-tiered and there are warp portals that take you to lower or higher planes in the maze (you can tell because your sprite gets smaller or bigger). There are enemies along the way and you get a pole (or staff) that you can use to kill them, but some enemies are immune to it. There's a code that lets you continue from where you left off when you get a game over, and it's a necessity. From what I can tell, this game is pretty long and the mazes get more and more complex as you go. I was surprised with this one, it was actually very fun.

The only bad thing about the 3D glasses is the viewport is tinted, so this makes all of the games seem dark as you play them, and muddies the color coming from the television.

Overall, these things are very cool and they were definitely ahead of their time, using actual LCD shutters. If you get a chance to try them (or buy them) don't pass it up if you have an SMS.


----------



## neurotix

Also, nice stuff Mega Man, I wish I had two Saturns.

What are those carts in the Saturn expansion port? Are they the elusive RAM cartridges or the cart that lets you transfer save games? (Both are expensive)

EDIT: Also what's with that weird Game Gear box? Never seen that before.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Ooooo an SMS with the 3D glasses? Does it work well? I've heard the glasses are expensive, but I haven't ever looked into getting a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> The only games that interest me from that list are Shinobi III and Streets of Rage. I never liked the first Sonic much, the sequels were much better. Always got to Labyrinth Zone then lost all my lives by drowning. Never beat the original Sonic (or any Sonic game.. the classic ones are actually pretty tough. I have no trouble with Mario but Sonic is on another level...)
> 
> Sooooo, right. 3D glasses. Master System.
> 
> These things are cool and an interesting piece of tech.
> 
> I got mine last year at the Midwest Gaming Classic for $80. Ironically, on the vendor floor the first table I went to I asked and the guy had them. He had Japanese Saturns and weird Saturn anime games and stuff so I thought he might have Master System stuff too. I was right! Anyway, he told me that they were "the best pair he's ever seen":
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He claimed that most of the glasses he has, the earpiece things (as seen in the second pic) break off. So then you have to strap them to your head with I don't know, tape, or maybe a rubber band or industrial bungee cord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why mine were $80. They didn't come with a box. However they did come with the "3D Adaptor" (yes they misspelt "Adapter"). You need this, the glasses plug into that thing with a cord, the end of which looks like a headphone plug, and it even fits into a standard headphone port (like on my computer). You plug the glasses into that, and then ram that thing right up the poor Master Systems card slot, and you're good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you need 3D games to use the 3D glasses. =P Not any game will work. I have 4 of them here on top of 60 loose Genesis carts in my game cabinet:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 7 3D games for the system are Missile Defense 3D, Space Harrier 3D, Zaxxon 3D, Maze Hunter 3D, Line of Fire, Blade Eagle 3D, Outrun 3D (PAL Only), and Poseidon Wars 3D.
> 
> So, out of the 4 I have experience with...
> 
> Space Harrier 3D is insanely hard but pretty fun. For some reason it's choppier than the regular Space Harrier on Master System. Some of the enemies are different. It's supposed to basically be a sequel of sorts to Space Harrier. The 3D effect in this one is decent but a little underwhelming. The screen itself has depth as you look into it, but nothing is popping off the screen (i'll get to this later). It just looks like you could stick your hand inside the TV screen. The horizon lights up and flashes a bunch of different colors when you die, which is quite trippy along with the 3D depth of the screen. This one is just okay.
> 
> Missile Defense 3D, what little I've played of it.... my Light Phaser doesn't like to work- it's a decent game but pretty hard. If you're looking for depth, this isn't it, this is literally a pick up and play type of game. Missiles launch and they look like they're coming out of the screen at you, and you have to shoot them down with the Light Phaser, but if I remember correctly you can only miss 3 missiles and it's game over. Combined with the weird 3D effect of them popping out of the screen, and the fact that this messes with your depth perception, it makes it hard to aim and shoot down the missiles. This one seemed like a turd to me and I was disappointed I paid $10 for it. Some people really like it, but I think it's just a novelty time waster.
> 
> Zaxxon 3D... Now we're getting somewhere. This one is really good. It's like the old Sega Zaxxon arcade game but instead of being in an isometric 3/4ths perspective, it's a behind the ship perspective. And oh my, it's quite the perspective, because the ship LITERALLY LOOKS LIKE IT'S FLOATING A FOOT IN FRONT OF THE TV SCREEN. When you shoot bullets, they appear to travel into your TV. This effect really has to be experienced to be believed, it's really quite cool. The game itself is a space shooter- you fly in space for a while shooting ships that come at you, then you go into a tunnel type thing and have to adjust and lower your altitude to fly over obstacles. Finally, you get to a boss fight (that is really easy). Once you beat the boss, it resets and repeats except it gets a little harder each time. I'm not sure if there's more to it than that because I've only gotten to the 5th stage or so.
> 
> Maze Hunter 3D... so far I think this is the only game that has any depth to it (as in, you can play it for more than 5 minutes). Basically, you're a little dude and you run around a maze. The maze is 3D but it's like Space Harrier, the screen appears to have depth, but it doesn't have anything popping off the screen in front of you or anything. Anyway, you run around a maze and collect keys and have to navigate to the exit. The maze is multi-tiered and there are warp portals that take you to lower or higher planes in the maze (you can tell because your sprite gets smaller or bigger). There are enemies along the way and you get a pole (or staff) that you can use to kill them, but some enemies are immune to it. There's a code that lets you continue from where you left off when you get a game over, and it's a necessity. From what I can tell, this game is pretty long and the mazes get more and more complex as you go. I was surprised with this one, it was actually very fun.
> 
> The only bad thing about the 3D glasses is the viewport is tinted, so this makes all of the games seem dark as you play them, and muddies the color coming from the television.
> 
> Overall, these things are very cool and they were definitely ahead of their time, using actual LCD shutters. If you get a chance to try them (or buy them) don't pass it up if you have an SMS.
Click to expand...





no they didnt http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/adapter

see variants ! it is just a more "proper " term remember back then 200 is ~ 500 now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Also, nice stuff Mega Man, I wish I had two Saturns.
> 
> What are those carts in the Saturn expansion port? Are they the elusive RAM cartridges or the cart that lets you transfer save games? (Both are expensive)
> 
> EDIT: Also what's with that weird Game Gear box? Never seen that before.


one is the official sega ram cart ( ironically for game saves only ) the other is the offbrand that allows for the added ram needed for some games
i used to have 2 of both gen1/2 variations but i sold them to keep space down decided i want one of each, you can tell by the buttons atm i cant recall but 1 gen has round the other oval buttons

the case is just a travel case

i also have a sega cd ram cart i got for dirt cheap bnib but i opened it as i wanted to use it and at the time they were very very rare

now i can find them everywhere opened lol ( even like a week later )

here is another fun pic for you


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> no they didnt http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/adapter
> 
> see variants ! it is just a more "proper " term remember back then 200 is ~ 500 now
> one is the official sega ram cart ( ironically for game saves only ) the other is the offbrand that allows for the added ram needed for some games
> i used to have 2 of both gen1/2 variations but i sold them to keep space down decided i want one of each, you can tell by the buttons atm i cant recall but 1 gen has round the other oval buttons
> 
> the case is just a travel case
> 
> i also have a sega cd ram cart i got for dirt cheap bnib but i opened it as i wanted to use it and at the time they were very very rare
> 
> now i can find them everywhere opened lol ( even like a week later )
> 
> here is another fun pic for you


The first gen Saturn has oval buttons. Second gen has round buttons. I know this because mine is a 2nd gen and has round buttons. Apparently, these ones are easier to do the swap trick on, which is good for me because I can't afford the games I want for Saturn so I just burn them (the rare RPGs). http://segaretro.org/Sega_Saturn_Models#North_America

I REALLY wish I had any of the RAM carts for Saturn, and I SUPER wish I had a backup RAM cart for Sega CD. I wanna play Shining Force CD and you can't do all the scenarios without the RAM cart because the internal memory can't hold more than 1 save file at a time. To unlock the last scenario you need to have completed save files from the first two (or something like that).

I like the guns, I need to get those. I have Lethal Enforcers on cart for my Genesis but playing with the d pad is impossible.

That Game Gear case is new to me. I have the big travel case that's black cloth and looks like a suitcase.



Do you actually have a Game Gear in it? How many games do you have?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> The first gen Saturn has oval buttons. Second gen has round buttons. I know this because mine is a 2nd gen and has round buttons. Apparently, these ones are easier to do the swap trick on, which is good for me because I can't afford the games I want for Saturn so I just burn them (the rare RPGs). http://segaretro.org/Sega_Saturn_Models#North_America
> 
> I REALLY wish I had any of the RAM carts for Saturn, and I SUPER wish I had a backup RAM cart for Sega CD. I wanna play Shining Force CD and you can't do all the scenarios without the RAM cart because the internal memory can't hold more than 1 save file at a time. To unlock the last scenario you need to have completed save files from the first two (or something like that).
> 
> I like the guns, I need to get those. I have Lethal Enforcers on cart for my Genesis but playing with the d pad is impossible.
> 
> That Game Gear case is new to me. I have the big travel case that's black cloth and looks like a suitcase.
> 
> Do you actually have a Game Gear in it? How many games do you have?


GL finding the orange ones they are pretty hard to find ( ironically they were dirt cheap new ) i can sell you a blue one though !

please note for all light gun games you MUST have a CURVED CRT tv ( i actually went and bought a 36" one just for this lol )

last i saw the off brand were dirt cheap give me a sec ill see about some links if not i bet the shops around me have them dirt cheap ( give me a sec to fact check ) if you really want to keep your saves mod it with a new battery ! ! ! ! ! !
the sega gen one is more difficult

http://www.db-elec.com/

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sega-CD-Ultra-CD-Backup-RAM-Cart-Brand-new-/231141370368?pt=US_Video_Game_Cables_Adapters&hash=item35d1196a00
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-SEGA-CD-MEMORY-BACK-UP-RAM-CART-/121275876183?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3c9b0357
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xsega+ram+cart&_nkw=sega+ram+cart&_sacat=0&_from=R40
prices have gone up

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=sega+ram+cart&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR2.TRC1.A0.H0.Xsega+memory+plus&_nkw=sega+memory+plus&_sacat=0


----------



## neurotix

Yeah, I put a new battery in my Sega CD, it's just that the internal memory can only hold one Shining Force save at a time, but you need two of them. Quite a problem because I can't save any other games if I do it.

I could probably get one of those guns in town, but, my CRT isn't curved so I'm not sure they would work. The NES Zapper and Light Phaser work.

I'd rather get a light gun for my Saturn anyways, then I could play the excellent Virtua Cop series.


----------



## neurotix

For everyone watching this thread who's a member:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1467413/ocn-retro-the-overclock-net-retrogaming-club

I made a new club that is for retrogaming in general and includes all consoles, not just SEGA.

I will continue to monitor and add people to this club, but if you have more than just SEGA stuff please go sign up for OCN Retro.

Thanks!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Ooooo an SMS with the 3D glasses? Does it work well? I've heard the glasses are expensive, but I haven't ever looked into getting a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> The only games that interest me from that list are Shinobi III and Streets of Rage. I never liked the first Sonic much, the sequels were much better. Always got to Labyrinth Zone then lost all my lives by drowning. Never beat the original Sonic (or any Sonic game.. the classic ones are actually pretty tough. I have no trouble with Mario but Sonic is on another level...)
> 
> Sooooo, right. 3D glasses. Master System.
> 
> These things are cool and an interesting piece of tech.
> 
> I got mine last year at the Midwest Gaming Classic for $80. Ironically, on the vendor floor the first table I went to I asked and the guy had them. He had Japanese Saturns and weird Saturn anime games and stuff so I thought he might have Master System stuff too. I was right! Anyway, he told me that they were "the best pair he's ever seen":
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Clicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He claimed that most of the glasses he has, the earpiece things (as seen in the second pic) break off. So then you have to strap them to your head with I don't know, tape, or maybe a rubber band or industrial bungee cord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why mine were $80. They didn't come with a box. However they did come with the "3D Adaptor" (yes they misspelt "Adapter"). You need this, the glasses plug into that thing with a cord, the end of which looks like a headphone plug, and it even fits into a standard headphone port (like on my computer). You plug the glasses into that, and then ram that thing right up the poor Master Systems card slot, and you're good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, you need 3D games to use the 3D glasses. =P Not any game will work. I have 4 of them here on top of 60 loose Genesis carts in my game cabinet:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 7 3D games for the system are Missile Defense 3D, Space Harrier 3D, Zaxxon 3D, Maze Hunter 3D, Line of Fire, Blade Eagle 3D, Outrun 3D (PAL Only), and Poseidon Wars 3D.
> 
> So, out of the 4 I have experience with...
> 
> Space Harrier 3D is insanely hard but pretty fun. For some reason it's choppier than the regular Space Harrier on Master System. Some of the enemies are different. It's supposed to basically be a sequel of sorts to Space Harrier. The 3D effect in this one is decent but a little underwhelming. The screen itself has depth as you look into it, but nothing is popping off the screen (i'll get to this later). It just looks like you could stick your hand inside the TV screen. The horizon lights up and flashes a bunch of different colors when you die, which is quite trippy along with the 3D depth of the screen. This one is just okay.
> 
> Missile Defense 3D, what little I've played of it.... my Light Phaser doesn't like to work- it's a decent game but pretty hard. If you're looking for depth, this isn't it, this is literally a pick up and play type of game. Missiles launch and they look like they're coming out of the screen at you, and you have to shoot them down with the Light Phaser, but if I remember correctly you can only miss 3 missiles and it's game over. Combined with the weird 3D effect of them popping out of the screen, and the fact that this messes with your depth perception, it makes it hard to aim and shoot down the missiles. This one seemed like a turd to me and I was disappointed I paid $10 for it. Some people really like it, but I think it's just a novelty time waster.
> 
> Zaxxon 3D... Now we're getting somewhere. This one is really good. It's like the old Sega Zaxxon arcade game but instead of being in an isometric 3/4ths perspective, it's a behind the ship perspective. And oh my, it's quite the perspective, because the ship LITERALLY LOOKS LIKE IT'S FLOATING A FOOT IN FRONT OF THE TV SCREEN. When you shoot bullets, they appear to travel into your TV. This effect really has to be experienced to be believed, it's really quite cool. The game itself is a space shooter- you fly in space for a while shooting ships that come at you, then you go into a tunnel type thing and have to adjust and lower your altitude to fly over obstacles. Finally, you get to a boss fight (that is really easy). Once you beat the boss, it resets and repeats except it gets a little harder each time. I'm not sure if there's more to it than that because I've only gotten to the 5th stage or so.
> 
> Maze Hunter 3D... so far I think this is the only game that has any depth to it (as in, you can play it for more than 5 minutes). Basically, you're a little dude and you run around a maze. The maze is 3D but it's like Space Harrier, the screen appears to have depth, but it doesn't have anything popping off the screen in front of you or anything. Anyway, you run around a maze and collect keys and have to navigate to the exit. The maze is multi-tiered and there are warp portals that take you to lower or higher planes in the maze (you can tell because your sprite gets smaller or bigger). There are enemies along the way and you get a pole (or staff) that you can use to kill them, but some enemies are immune to it. There's a code that lets you continue from where you left off when you get a game over, and it's a necessity. From what I can tell, this game is pretty long and the mazes get more and more complex as you go. I was surprised with this one, it was actually very fun.
> 
> The only bad thing about the 3D glasses is the viewport is tinted, so this makes all of the games seem dark as you play them, and muddies the color coming from the television.
> 
> Overall, these things are very cool and they were definitely ahead of their time, using actual LCD shutters. If you get a chance to try them (or buy them) don't pass it up if you have an SMS.
Click to expand...

Wow, tons of good info here! Thanks for sharing!









Interesting how you say that you noticed most of the 3D effect being more about "depth" into the screen rather than 3D "pop-out". On my 3DS that's one of the first things I noticed about the 3D, it also is mostly depth based.

Zaxxon is a pretty neat game, and one that would be fun to try out in 3D. The new perspective sounds interesting too. And I've never actually played Space Harrier before, but I hear so much about it that I want to try it out.









I'll post over in your retro game club too, but most of my retro stuff is Sega.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Wow, tons of good info here! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how you say that you noticed most of the 3D effect being more about "depth" into the screen rather than 3D "pop-out". On my 3DS that's one of the first things I noticed about the 3D, it also is mostly depth based.
> 
> Zaxxon is a pretty neat game, and one that would be fun to try out in 3D. The new perspective sounds interesting too. And I've never actually played Space Harrier before, but I hear so much about it that I want to try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post over in your retro game club too, but most of my retro stuff is Sega.


Stuff popping off the screen is pretty much limited to Missile Defense and Zaxxon, yeah.

I can't believe you've never played Space Harrier before! It's such a classic Sega game. I'd pick it up on 3DS, it's definitely worth it. It's pretty much the game that invented the "rail shooter" genre, wayyyy before Starfox, in 1985. The whole game is crazy colorful and has tons of bizarre monster designs. The whole thing is like a big acid trip. It's quite difficult though.

There's a great article on Space Harrier here, complete with screenshots: http://www.hardcoregaming101.net/spaceharrier/spaceharrier.htm Worth a read if it will help you decide to get it.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Stuff popping off the screen is pretty much limited to Missile Defense and Zaxxon, yeah.
> 
> I can't believe you've never played Space Harrier before! It's such a classic Sega game. I'd pick it up on 3DS, it's definitely worth it. It's pretty much the game that invented the "rail shooter" genre, wayyyy before Starfox, in 1985. The whole game is crazy colorful and has tons of bizarre monster designs. The whole thing is like a big acid trip. It's quite difficult though.
> 
> There's a great article on Space Harrier here, complete with screenshots: http://www.hardcoregaming101.net/spaceharrier/spaceharrier.htm Worth a read if it will help you decide to get it.


I know! I've read about it quite a bit, including the HG-101 article, so I _really_ want to try it. I'll pick it up on the 3DS sometime soon and let you know my impressions.









Here's the developer interview about it from the Sega blog, its an interesting read: http://blogs.sega.com/2013/11/25/sega-3d-classics-space-harrier-3d-interview-with-developer-m2/

Also, Hardcore Gaming 101, such a great site.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Wow, tons of good info here! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how you say that you noticed most of the 3D effect being more about "depth" into the screen rather than 3D "pop-out". On my 3DS that's one of the first things I noticed about the 3D, it also is mostly depth based.
> 
> Zaxxon is a pretty neat game, and one that would be fun to try out in 3D. The new perspective sounds interesting too. And I've never actually played Space Harrier before, but I hear so much about it that I want to try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post over in your retro game club too, but most of my retro stuff is Sega.


Space Harrier is also featured as a mini-game in Shenmue (Dreamcast)


----------



## neurotix

Yeah, pick it up and let me know what you think.

Be prepared to get game overs quite frequently though =P

I've actually beaten the whole game, but on my Wii with infinite lives. I never played this game until 1998 or so when it was available with MAME. Never actually seen the real arcade machine. So I was a little late to it as well, since it's from 1985.


----------



## neurotix

So I spent some more time today with my Master System and 3D Glasses.

Zaxxon 3D is amazing. Not sure if you have an SMS 1 or 2 jetpak; but if it's an SMS 1 with the card port, you should get it and try to acquire the 3D glasses and this game.

I actually made it all the way to Stage 3 before dying once. It's a lot easier than I remember it being. This might be because I'm more used to games like Espgaluda, Guwange, Dodonpachi Daioujou Black Label, Ketsui Black Label, Armed Police Batrider, and other games that FILL the screen with bullets constantly. This one is a lot easier than those









There's actually a fuel gauge that depletes as you fly, and you die if you run out of fuel. It's easy to replenish. Once you get to the tunnel-like part of the stage, you just need to shoot a fuel barrel and it refills some of your fuel gauge. Wouldn't shooting it make the fuel explode? Why you don't fly into it is beyond me.

Also, I retract my previous statement. The ship actually appears to float about 2-3 feet in front of the screen, and your bullets fly into the screen from the space in front of the TV.


----------



## jetpak12

Yeah, I've got the SMS 1, the original Power Base!







I'll have to keep an eye at the local used game shops here and see if one pops up. But I have a feeling I won't be able to find it unless I look online or go to a convention.

Zaxxon is a really cool game. I tried out a version that used the original isometric viewpoint and its a really neat idea with an excellent execution. Apparently the original arcade version is on Wii VC, so I'll have to look into a copy there as well.







(since I think it'll be a while since I find a pair of 3D glasses and Zaxxon 3D).


----------



## jetpak12

Got 3D Space Harrier off the 3DS eShop last night, and holy cow, this game is amazing!









The game runs at a butter smooth 60 fps, and its a blast. I got to the seventh level today. It lets you start at any level you've reach so far, but I've just been starting from the beginning every time. I can only imagine what the game would have been like back in 1985 at the arcades, and I'd say the graphics still look great today.

When the sky came down at the beginning of level 4, i was just like


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Got 3D Space Harrier off the 3DS eShop last night, and holy cow, this game is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game runs at a butter smooth 60 fps, and its a blast. I got to the seventh level today. It lets you start at any level you've reach so far, but I've just been starting from the beginning every time. I can only imagine what the game would have been like back in 1985 at the arcades, and I'd say the graphics still look great today.
> 
> When the sky came down at the beginning of level 4, i was just like


Nice! Yeah I thought you would like it.

It still looks good even today, you're right. It also has a sense of speed that few games have.

When you talk about the sky coming down in Stage 4, you're talking about the tiled background that's the same as the floor in all stages right? It makes you feel claustrophobic.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> [When you talk about the sky coming down in Stage 4, you're talking about the tiled background that's the same as the floor in all stages right? It makes you feel claustrophobic.


Yeah, that's what I mean. It just looked so cool somehow when I first saw it happen, and then a bunch of things came flying at me and I died, lol.


----------



## neurotix

Yeah, good luck not dying in that game =P

I still find it hard to believe that there's people out there who can beat the whole game on one quarter.

I was just playing Espgaluda on PS2, same thing. How people can beat the whole game without dying is beyond me. =/


----------



## jetpak12

Yeah, the default settings give you three lives, plus three "continues" when you run out of lives. Using all of those is what got me to the 7th stage, so yeah... I don't think I'm going to be able to make it through the entire game without dying.









I was playing R-Type on the 360 a few weeks ago; that one is even harder. Good thing I had infinite lives on that one, otherwise I don't think I would have completed the first stage.









You a fan of the bullet-hell shooters?


----------



## neurotix

Yeah the original R-type is pretty hardcore.


Spoiler: Click










SEGA for the 90s. The New Generation.

My problem with R-Type, Gradius, Salamander etc is that they always set you back when you die, and you lose all your weapon power ups. This can make the game seemingly unwinnable. Whenever I've tried to play R-Type on my Master System I usually just give up and put the game away when I die, because it's useless without weapons, and frustrating to get sent back so far.

I'm a shmup fan, but I'm absolutely terrible at them and can't 1CC a single game. I just play them for fun. I'm a walking encyclopedia when it comes to video games, especially retro games, so I've delved pretty deep into this genre. The only games I'm good at though, are RPGs and 2D fighting games. I find the newer shooters (especially Cave) to be incredibly amusing in that they fill the screen with bullets constantly, but give you a bunch of different ways to negate that- multiple ways to use bombs, big barriers that are chargeable, alternate play modes that slow the bullets down, and so on. When playing some of the older games (like R-Type) I find myself wishing for ways to overcome the brutal difficulty by nullifying bullets like in newer games. I guess that's what makes the older games have lasting appeal.

I think the hardest shmup I've ever played is Ketsui in MAME. I played it with my brother and we had to continue at least 50 times between the two of us. Some of the others like Dodonpachi and it's sequels, I can at least clear the first stage without dying and sometimes the second stage too. But Ketsui was just insane.

I actually ordered Espgaluda II Black Label from Japan for Xbox 360 today. Pretty excited for that. I don't buy games often unless they're old games on cart, and I pirate a lot of stuff. I also have a very hard time spending more than about $20 on ANY game. I'll have to get another 360 controller for it so we can do two player, then I'll get geeked up on Caffeine and play it with someone else.

http://www.hardcoregaming101.net/ketsui/ketsui.htm
http://www.hardcoregaming101.net/espgaluda/espgaluda.htm
http://www.hardcoregaming101.net/esprade/esprade.htm
http://www.hardcoregaming101.net/raizing/raizing.htm

A plus is that many, if not all of those games are emulateable in newer MAME releases. I just checked and the MAME I use is MAME Plus Plus 0.149. The newer ones add support for the Espgaluda series and Ketsui etc. So if you wanted you can run all of these on virtually any modern computer.


----------



## MaxFTW

Long time no see, I have not really been collecting for my sega systems lately, my dreamcast collection is almost complete to my liking and i have just trimmed about 20 games out of that collection recently, Just after the higher priced stuff now (Shenmue, Sonic Shuffle, Skies of Arcadia ect.)

I have been collecting for the Neo Geo lately, also the PC Engine, But mainly the PS1 and PS2 as i can get the games so cheap, Almost done with my personal PS1 Collection, PS2 Collection is shaping along nicely, Hopefully ill have my personal collection of that completed soon too.

Really want to focus on the Saturn soon, i know there is less than 30 games i want on that system, I have like 6 games, and i need to buy a few boxed dreamcasts, and they are rising in price daily


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Yeah the original R-type is pretty hardcore.


Yeah, you basically have to play R-Type without ever dying to have a hope of beating it. I think you have to memorize where enemies will be, but who has time for that anymore?









One of my favorite shooters on the SMS is Astro Warrior, I think I've only ever beat the first couple levels though. Its the same way, if you die you lose your powerups, and it becomes that much harder to make any progress.
Quote:


> SEGA for the 90s. The New Generation.


Haha, that's pretty awesome.

Bullet-hell shooters look really cool to me, but I'd probably suck at them. My reaction time with these kinds of things is terrible. My only defense in shooters is shooting enemies before they shoot me, and so most of my deaths in Space Harrier come from running into things I can't kill. With a screen full of bullets, I'd have no chance!

And I know what you mean about not wanting to pay full price for games. I very rarely buy games for full price, and that's only if I'm getting a pre-order for something like a limited edition or pre-order bonuses (ie, ATLUS games, which is part of Sega now.







). That's another reason I love PC gaming: cheap games on Steam and the ability to run emulators.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> Long time no see, I have not really been collecting for my sega systems lately, my dreamcast collection is almost complete to my liking and i have just trimmed about 20 games out of that collection recently, Just after the higher priced stuff now (Shenmue, Sonic Shuffle, Skies of Arcadia ect.)
> 
> I have been collecting for the Neo Geo lately, also the PC Engine, But mainly the PS1 and PS2 as i can get the games so cheap, Almost done with my personal PS1 Collection, PS2 Collection is shaping along nicely, Hopefully ill have my personal collection of that completed soon too.
> 
> Really want to focus on the Saturn soon, i know there is less than 30 games i want on that system, I have like 6 games, and i need to buy a few boxed dreamcasts, and they are rising in price daily


Shenmue is really fun, I have it on the DC and the second on the Xbox. Its almost comedic how much Shenmue fans spam Sega for a continuation of the series. And I'd like to pick up a copy of Skies of Arcadia someday, either for DC or the GC version, most likely whichever is cheaper.

PS1/PS2 is cool to collect for, lots of good games in their catalogs. Unfortunately most of the games I want at this point are rather expensive. I'm still looking to complete my .hack// collection. I found a few at Gamestop, but now that they don't carry PS2 games anymore, I'm at the whim of internet pricing.









Are you collecting for the Neo Geo AES or do you have a legendary MVS cabinet? I hear those carts are pricey!
Good luck in the rest of your collecting.


----------



## neurotix

Yuzo Koshiro is god.


----------



## jetpak12

Oh yeah, gotta love those thumpy Sega sound chips!


----------



## neurotix

Yep. Yuzo Koshiro also did the music for the Master System Sonic.

Don't think he did the music for any other Sonic game.


----------



## neurotix

Spoiler: clik









$30. No manual









I've wanted this for a year or more, just to have it in my collection. At least it has the case. Amazon or Ebay cart only would be more with shipping.


----------



## Mega Man

very low chance but if i find i have a spare ill let you know ( manual )


----------



## ledzepp3

If anyone's looking for Saturn games or Master System stuff, I've got a FS thread you might like







plus a functioning Model 1 Sega CD...

-Zepp


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: clik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $30. No manual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've wanted this for a year or more, just to have it in my collection. At least it has the case. Amazon or Ebay cart only would be more with shipping.


Nice find! I found a cart for $10 at a used game store (I think all of their SMS games were $10, but Phantasy Star was the only one that caught my eye). Cart only though. :/

If you're really keen on getting a manual, you can find one over at replacementdocs.com and print it out. Not the best, or prettiest, option but it works.







You might be able to find a scan of the manual in better condition if you search the net. I was following a thread I think at Sega-16 where people were making requests for different manuals and folks were getting some pretty nice and clean scans. Actually those may have been only Genesis manuals though...









Anyway, I was looking forward to getting my SMS from my grandparent's place because my parents went there a couple weeks ago, but my dad looked through the basement and couldn't find it.







I guess their basement flooded and a bunch of stuff got moved around, so I hope it didn't get thrown out or misplaced!







It was set up on a coffee table, so it should have been safe from the flooding and the TV and old PC were still there, so its probably around somewhere. I wanted them to get the PC for me, but my mom got a bunch of stuff and filled up their car so it wouldn't fit.









(Actually after writing all this, I think I mentioned this before in the OCN Retro gaming thread instead of here...).


----------



## Plan9

I used to love the Phantasy Star series. In fact I even remixed PS IV's main theme back when I used to DJ in clubs.


----------



## neurotix

Mega Man, if you have a spare Phantasy Star manual I'll buy it from you.

jetpak, too bad you couldn't find your SMS. Getting Phantasy Star for $10 cart only is a really good deal though.

I got Shining Force II from my bro for $5 cart only. Probably the best deal I've ever gotten on a Sega game. Online it's like $35 for just the cart.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I used to love the Phantasy Star series. In fact I even remixed PS IV's main theme back when I used to DJ in clubs.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Mega Man, if you have a spare Phantasy Star manual I'll buy it from you.
> 
> jetpak, too bad you couldn't find your SMS. Getting Phantasy Star for $10 cart only is a really good deal though.
> 
> I got Shining Force II from my bro for $5 cart only. Probably the best deal I've ever gotten on a Sega game. Online it's like $35 for just the cart.


Yeah, I didn't know the current online price at the time, but I knew it had to be at least more than $10 (especially after shipping), so I grabbed it. $5 for Shining Force II though...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I used to love the Phantasy Star series. In fact I even remixed PS IV's main theme back when I used to DJ in clubs.
Click to expand...









*Rock on!*









Also, I noticed you changed your avatar *neurotix*, is that Ranma 1/2?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Yeah, I didn't know the current online price at the time, but I knew it had to be at least more than $10 (especially after shipping), so I grabbed it. $5 for Shining Force II though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rock on!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I noticed you changed your avatar *neurotix*, is that Ranma 1/2?


Not Ranma, Urusei Yatsura. It was Rumiko Takahashi's manga before she made Ranma. Same artist.

It's Lum =P


----------



## manny123

Please add me, I so want to join this club! My first console was a Sega Mega Drive when it came out. Sonic 1 & 2 along with Streets of Rage 1 & 2 form brilliant memories of my childhood. Sill my favorite games of all time and will stay with me forever. I actually still have the console and games somewhere on a shelf.


----------



## neurotix

Added Manny123, welcome to the club.

Streets of Rage 1 and 2 are amazing, I have the soundtracks to both on my computer. Some of the best chiptune music ever created and really got you pumped to mess some dude's faces up with pipes


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Binging life into the club! Anyone want to PSO with me on Sylverant? Also have a new console to add; Genesis Model 2! Soon, I'm going to sell most of my Sony and some SEGA stuff to focus solely on the Genesis. I plan to have a JVC X'Eye or Aiwa MegaCD (IKR?!?) by the end of the year.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Binging life into the club! Anyone want to PSO with me on Sylverant? Also have a new console to add; Genesis Model 2! Soon, I'm going to sell most of my Sony and some SEGA stuff to focus solely on the Genesis. I plan to have a JVC X'Eye or Aiwa MegaCD (IKR?!?) by the end of the year.


I mostly collect for Genesis myself. Much fun. I only try and collect the best games for the system, so far I have most of the ones I want.

I would totally play PSO with you, but not on Sylverant. I play on Edenserv (http://forum.edenserv.net/). Not sure what level you are on Sylverant, but if you're willing to change servers, I'll give you all the free gear you want. I'll also help you level. I also have lvl 200 Hunter mags if you play Hunter. Edenserv has 5x rates up to level 120 so getting to Ultimate is fast. If you're willing to play let me know and I'll reinstall the game.

EDIT: Added your Genesis 2 to the OP.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Binging life into the club! Anyone want to PSO with me on Sylverant? Also have a new console to add; Genesis Model 2! Soon, I'm going to sell most of my Sony and some SEGA stuff to focus solely on the Genesis. I plan to have a JVC X'Eye or Aiwa MegaCD (IKR?!?) by the end of the year.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I mostly collect for Genesis myself. Much fun. I only try and collect the best games for the system, so far I have most of the ones I want.
> 
> I would totally play PSO with you, but not on Sylverant. I play on Edenserv (http://forum.edenserv.net/). Not sure what level you are on Sylverant, but if you're willing to change servers, I'll give you all the free gear you want. I'll also help you level. I also have lvl 200 Hunter mags if you play Hunter. Edenserv has 5x rates up to level 120 so getting to Ultimate is fast. If you're willing to play let me know and I'll reinstall the game.
> 
> EDIT: Added your Genesis 2 to the OP.


Yes, Genesis master race!







I prefer Genesis/SMS collecting, although I haven't made progress in either for a good while. I'd like to get a Genesis model 1 with a model 1 CD attachment at some point myself, and maybe one day an Amstrad MegaPC. Third-party Genesis hardware is really off-the-wall stuff and pretty neat.

There's someone on my local Craigslist selling Phantasy Star II and IV for $50, is that a good deal? PSII has a box, unsure about manual. PSIV is cart only.

As far as *PSO*, I'd be willing to hop in with you guys. However I'm total noob in that I haven't played since I think with Neurotix about two years ago.







So it doesn't matter which server to me, since I'd be starting over either way.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I'm in with you guys. I can hook you up with dial-up too, if you guys would like.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> I'm in with you guys. I can hook you up with dial-up too, if you guys would like.


Are you running the Dreamcast version? I have a DC copy of PSO Ver 2 but I could never get the connection "hack" to get the dial-up modem to connect to the internet working.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

You don't need hacks. Just use this; http://www.fastfreedialup.com/ As long as you have unlimited long distance, it works with no extra fees.


----------



## neurotix

Oh, um, I had no idea you were playing the Dreamcast version. That's not gonna work.

Edenserv is a PSO Blue Burst server, and afaik there's no way for the Dreamcast version to connect.

You can play on your computer with a gamepad though. Tbh, it's much better than the Dreamcast version because it has like 8 more stages and thousands more items.

I suppose I should have thought to ask what version it is, I thought Sylverant was also Blue Burst only.

The only catch is that right now, the server's website is down. I asked a moderator and he said it was just today. This means you can't register an account right now.

The client download is here: http://edenserv.net/static/psobb_eden.rar

We'll have to wait for the website to come back up before you can register and play though.

jetpak, I'll play with you regardless. TheNoobBuilder, if you would rather play on your Dreamcast let us know.


----------



## jetpak12

@TheN00bBuilder
Well, that would work if our phone line wasn't disconnected years ago.









@neurotix
Yeah, I thought edenserv is PSO:BB only too. I was only asking about the DC version myself out of curiosity since I had tried it in the past just for a fun project. Since we played on edenserv together last time, I already have the client and hopefully my account is still there.

Should we set up a time to play then? Tomorrow evening works well for me.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Darn, I can't BB. I'll try, though.


----------



## ledzepp3

I grew up on Genesis at an after school program I had to attend when my dad worked late some 5 years ago, even then they had a perfectly functioning Genesis. I bought myself a 32X, model 1 Genesis, and a model 1 Sega CD







even though I love them- space has to be made for my PC







I'll always keep my Nomad, so add me if I'm not already


----------



## neurotix

ledzepp3, I added you.

Actually, I'm going to have to pass on playing PSO. I've played thousands of hours of it in my time. My character is level 172. I have all the gear I'll ever need and can't get anything better from drops. Also, I have a HUGE backlog of games to play, including many games on my PC, and I rarely play games anymore. When I do play games, there's many others I need to play besides PSO, and PSO is a tremendous time sink. I don't really want to get back into it again.

You guys can feel free to play on Dreamcast or whatever. Sorry jetpak.


----------



## jetpak12

*@neurotix*

No problem, I understand.







I guess you could say that PSO is in my backlog, but I haven't had much of a chance to really get into it.

*@TheN00bBuilder*

I forgot that my brother (who lives in another state) still has my Dreamcast, so that option is out of the question for now.







I did some research and it seems that sylverant doesn't support BB. I do have GC Ep III, but it seems like most servers don't support that version at all.

However, if you'd still like to play, I found a source for a PC version of PSO that should work that I can try, or I heard that there's one DC emulator that will work that I can try also.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> *@neurotix*
> 
> No problem, I understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you could say that PSO is in my backlog, but I haven't had much of a chance to really get into it.
> 
> *@TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> I forgot that my brother (who lives in another state) still has my Dreamcast, so that option is out of the question for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some research and it seems that sylverant doesn't support BB. I do have GC Ep III, but it seems like most servers don't support that version at all.
> 
> However, if you'd still like to play, I found a source for a PC version of PSO that should work that I can try, or I heard that there's one DC emulator that will work that I can try also.


If you had caught me 4 years ago when I was still into PSO I'd be down.

Afaik NO servers support episode III: card revolution and they probably never will, nobody can figure out how to emulate it. I heard a few years ago that they got it so you could walk around the lobby but that's it, the game would crash if you tried to start a card game.

PSO PC v2 is probably what you found, AND Sylverant should support it and you guys should be able to play together. A DC emulator is out of the question because netplay doesn't work in DC emulators, or if it does it's buggy, and PSO is a total mess when it comes to the proprietary guild card system. It's also a massive PITA to configure a DC -> PC server and allow your DC to piggyback on your cable modem's internet connection. You need an actual hardware modem to do it. 10 years ago when I first got my Dreamcast I still had a machine with Win98 and I followed a guide and was able to connect my Dreamcast to the internet that way. However, that method only works on Win98. Nowadays you have to use Linux. The hard part is finding a hardware modem that will generate line voltage to the DC modem that it needs to function. Almost all USB modems made nowadays are software modems, they lack the components that an old dial up modem would have, and that's what the DC needs to work.


----------



## jetpak12

Yeah, sylverant seems to focus on the early versions of PSO (DC, GC, and PC), while schtack and edenserv work with BB. All the servers I've seen say you can get into a lobby with Ep III but that's about it. When I got Ep III I was under the impression it contained episodes I and II for some reason, but apparently that's not the case. Its kind of funny actually that if you poke around the sylverant forums they keep saying Ep III support will come "eventually"--and that was 4-5 years ago.







(so yeah, it'll probably never happen.)

I've heard that Demul is the only DC emu you can get working online, but I had enough trouble getting it to run any DC game at all, so I've given up on it without even trying netplay with it.







Seems like most of the support is in Russian anyways.

As for a DC-PC server, I've got a 56k modem on a PCI card, do you think that will work? I also have an old P4 machine I was thinking of putting Win98 on anyways, so I'll probably try that when I get my DC back. My first attempt was with my laptop and Linux. Apparently the 56k modem in that shares its PCB with the sound card. All I was able to achieve there was losing sound playback.









You might've mentioned this before, but did you try PSO2? And have you heard any more news lately about localization? Last I heard is that Sega was going to release it in western territories in 2013... and seeing how it is currently 2014 and I haven't heard any thing since then...


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Yeah, sylverant seems to focus on the early versions of PSO (DC, GC, and PC), while schtack and edenserv work with BB. All the servers I've seen say you can get into a lobby with Ep III but that's about it. When I got Ep III I was under the impression it contained episodes I and II for some reason, but apparently that's not the case. Its kind of funny actually that if you poke around the sylverant forums they keep saying Ep III support will come "eventually"--and that was 4-5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (so yeah, it'll probably never happen.)
> 
> I've heard that Demul is the only DC emu you can get working online, but I had enough trouble getting it to run any DC game at all, so I've given up on it without even trying netplay with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like most of the support is in Russian anyways.
> 
> As for a DC-PC server, I've got a 56k modem on a PCI card, do you think that will work? I also have an old P4 machine I was thinking of putting Win98 on anyways, so I'll probably try that when I get my DC back. My first attempt was with my laptop and Linux. Apparently the 56k modem in that shares its PCB with the sound card. All I was able to achieve there was losing sound playback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might've mentioned this before, but did you try PSO2? And have you heard any more news lately about localization? Last I heard is that Sega was going to release it in western territories in 2013... and seeing how it is currently 2014 and I haven't heard any thing since then...


Whew. Alright jetpak. This is a lot of stuff to cover.


Spoiler: Neurotix' professional PSO Rundown



Phantasy Star Online came out first for Dreamcast. This is known as Version 1. In Version 1, the max level was 100, and the highest difficulty was Very Hard. About a year later, they came out with PSO Version 2. This version had the same four stages as the first game (Forest, Caves, Mines, Ruins) but they increased the max level to 200, added many more quests, and added a ton more rare weapons. It added a new difficulty, Ultimate, where the best gear is found. All of the monsters in Ultimate are completely different, they're huge, they hit very hard, and the stages look different (the Forest is at sunset instead of daytime). So PSO V2 is like an expansion pack. PSO V2 was also released for PC. This is the same as the Dreamcast V2 and the two games can talk to each other, meaning there is cross platform play. The big problem with V2 and why many servers don't support it, is that PSO has a VERY long and storied history of cheating. People figured out that you can use a Gameshark to directly modify your inventory and player statistics on the SEGA servers. SEGA did nothing about this, because well, they couldn't. When they made the game, they decided to store all the player inventory and stats data on the memory card. Additionally, there is no seperation of offline and online characters, which they would do later. You could make a character offline, use your Gameshark and twink your character out, then take that character online to grief other people (if you ever had a level 10 Hunter with a SPREAD NEEDLE join your legit game and run through every stage killing everything before anyone can hit anything, you'd realize how much this sucks). Even for the PC V2, it is insanely easy to hack and get the best items in the game. This ruined the SEGA servers almost completely, look into Broomop and InfamousNugz. This is what gave Schtserv such a bad reputation: Schtserv was the first PSO private server, but most of the players played on the PC version and hacked. It was even possible to get your character "NOLed", which turned you into a level 5 Female Newman named "NOL" and deleted your inventory completely. As far as Sylverant, I've never played there and I don't know enough about them to know whether they allow hacking or not. It might not be a concern. I know the dreamcast-talk.net servers don't allow cheating, though.

Anyway, after the Dreamcast died and the Gamecube was out, SEGA made Phantasy Star Online Ep 1&2 for Gamecube. This was less of a small expansion pack like V2 and more like a completely different game, or a major expansion like Warcraft. It added the stages Seaside, Jungle, Temple, Spaceship, Central Control, and Seabed. They added three new playable characters (Hucaseal, Ramarl and Fomar). They added hundreds of new items, changed enemy attributes, added about 50 new quests, and much more. They added custom models for all the old V2 weapons. In V2 high level weaponry only looks different from low level stuff by it's color- for example, the sword "Dragon Slayer" glows red and purple and alternates but looks like every other low level sword. In Episode 1&2 this weapon looks totally different and has a unique model (it's a purple sword with a red gem on it and has an actual metal blade instead of being photon-based). This game has the stages from the original PSO but it also has the additional new ones I listed. There was also an Xbox version of this game, you have a softmodded Xbox right? I have it for mine, we won't be able to play online together though anyway since Xbox Live for Xbox 1 was shut down. It was still possible to hack in this game, and people often did from what I know.

A few years later, they came out with Episode III: Card Revolution. I've never played it (and I don't have a Gamecube) so I have really no idea what it's about other than I've heard it's similar to something like Triple Triad from Final Fantasy VIII. This is episode 3.

A year or two after that, SEGA came out with Phantasy Star Online Blue Burst for Windows PCs. This game again has hundreds of new items, enemies are easier (except for Episode 4), the level you need to get to to unlock difficulties is different, and so on. They added 3 new stages, Crater, Crater Interior and Subterranean Desert, all with very difficult and annoying enemies. They added a lot of quests, including one that lets you get rare items for free, minus any kind of percentage damage bonus (better believe I spent hundreds of hours doing this). They added a bunch of new mags. This was the first game that stopped any kind of hacking, most private servers don't allow it, and all the character data is saved server-side so if you attempt to modify your inventory with a hex editor the server detects it and will usually instantly ban you. Unlike DC and Gamecube this game is online-only. You can't play offline. You can, however, do the story mode offline quests while online if you make a one-person game at the guild counter. (You would get different quests while offline and online on the older versions, most quests were offline or online exclusive and you had to be in the right mode to get a certain quest.)

So, PSO DC and PC v2 = Episode 1, PSO Episode 1&2 Gamecube = Episode 2, PSO Blue Burst = Episode 4. The later versions have all the content from the previous versions, so you can play Episode 1 in Blue Burst, but you can't play Episode 4 on Dreamcast. The card game thing doesn't even really count. I've heard it was very popular in Japan but did poorly here.

By the end of it all, the game had changed immensely and was quite different from what it was initially, I have a feeling this might be why NoobBuilder doesn't want to play Blue Burst, or it could just be he really wants to use his Dreamcast. Or maybe he doesn't want to start over, or be unable to play offline.



Dreamcast emulator isn't worth your guys time. You might as well just get PSO V2 for PC.

A 56k PC modem might work. It depends on if the modem produces line voltage or not. From my understanding, and this is quite hacky, the Dreamcast 56k modems need to have line voltage and a dial tone to be able to operate. If there is no line voltage, the Dreamcast modem will not even be able to initialize. I am unsure about the specifics, but I also recall that Dreamcast "A" type modems need line voltage while "B" type modems do not. There was a way to look at the serial number on your modem and figure which one you have. Additionally, if your computer does not have a modem with line voltage, there is a way to construct a line voltage inducer using a resistor, a battery, some wires and some other stuff you can get at Radio Shack for a few bucks. I was considering doing this at one point but never pursued it. I got a nice deal on a Dreamcast keyboard a few years ago with the intentions of setting it up to play PSO online, however I never got around to it. Also, it requires soldering and a PCB and I don't have the necessary tools or the know how to do it (I can't solder).

DC - PC server.... once you have the stuff, THIS is the exact guide I used years ago to set it up under Windows 98. If you set up an old machine with W98 and the PCI modem, just try with a phone cord and follow that guide and see if the Dreamcast can dial in or not.

A more modern guide is HERE and that might be what you tried before. It has the instructions on how to make a line voltage inducer. Additionally, Dreamcast Talk also has guides and might have a different way of making a line voltage inducer. Look through their forums, I recall at one point seeing a thread with a list of USB modems that work with the Dreamcast.

Yeah, I did all the research on this years ago and tried to get the stuff I needed but gave up because it's a bit too complicated and I'm not a networking or Linux expert.

Phantasy Star Online 2? http://kotaku.com/segas-long-silence-on-missing-game-disrespects-their-b-1555363407

They had a playable demo of an English version at PAX East in 2012 I believe. Personally, I think the game has basically been canned. I don't think they'll release it here because the Japanese version is still being made and new content is coming out all the time. In July the game will be two years old, which is a VERY long time for an MMO. Two years of content to translate and bring over is a lot. Additionally, the game is basically a cash shop pay-to-play model which isn't popular in America, especially for such a big name title. Essentially, you make no in game money (meseta) by just playing the game, and you cannot trade or sell items to other players without having a premium subscription, which costs money to get. So, if you just want to play for free, the game isn't very fun at all because everything you can buy from player shops costs millions of meseta but you can only make about 20000 meseta an hour by just playing. Then there's the scratch system. You pay 300 yen for a scratch card (think lottery scratch) and pick a box. No matter what, you get an item. Some of these items are worth nothing, but most of them are worth a few hundred thousand to multiple millions of meseta each. These are stat boosting items but the biggest offender here is costumes, they sell costumes for your character to wear and 90% of these are female costumes.







So, you pay about $15 a month to have a shop and trade and more money to get scratch items to sell for meseta. And. Its. The. Only. Way. to. Make. Money. Seriously, I spent about $300 on that game. The entire time I played (over one thousand hours) I got ONE single rare weapon that was worth anything. You could play for literally days (I should know, I played 18 hours a day for months) and never see a rare weapon. I got a sword worth 10 million once and that was it. Everything else I got from drops was worth nothing and most of it, I couldn't even use. I stopped playing last summer and never looked back, I got rid of all my meseta to make sure I couldn't play anymore. I even have a 30 day premium ticket in my storage that I'll never use, since I deleted the game.

If you want more info on PSO2 check out PSUBlog which is the primary resource for English speaking players who play the Japanese servers. For more about the problems with the game, check out My review and This guy's really good review. His really sums it up well.

Keep in mind, I had over a thousand hours on my character and at the time I was a level 60 Fighter, level 60 Hunter subclass (at the time, the max level) with the best gear in the game, in a very large active team with some of the best English players. If I sold all the stuff on my account ingame I could probably make over 200 million meseta. If I'm saying it's a bad game, and you aren't missing anything, *trust me.* For all the problems it has I highly doubt it will ever come here, and the development team is xenophobic and ignores it's English players and fanbase.

That was a LOT to write. If it takes you a while to reply, I understand.


----------



## neurotix

So, I figured I'd post some videos of PSO2 from when I was actually playing so you guys can see what the game is like at a high level.

This one's pretty old.




This one is my costume stash, when I quit playing I had every male costume in the entire game and some were very expensive.




This is me with my team fighting a super boss. I'm not the person playing but you can see me running around fighting, I'm "Hellsent". You can see me at 1:30 wearing a scarf and I'm on fire. =P




This is the time we got abducted and cloned. See, if you're a good enough player, a very high level and you do hundreds of Time Attack missions, there's a random chance that the campship gets attacked by Darkers. You get taken to a hidden stage and have to fight your way out, it's fairly difficult because you can't telepipe out to heal. Regardless of whether you survive or not, you get cloned, and other players will randomly get attacked by your clone and other clones and they'll have to kill you. This is the closest thing this game has to pvp












This is my absolute favorite music from the game.




I have good memories of this game but I'm done with it... you'd probably have a lot more fun with Phantasy Star Portable 2 on PSP if you want a new-school Phantasy Star game. I enjoyed my time with PSO2 but I'm done with it, in the end the faults were just too numerous to continue investing time in it.


----------



## PsyM4n

PSOv2 on PC is full of minor bugs though. Sorting issues, crashes after many hours of continuous game-play, sound volume issues...

If the PAL Dreamcast version is available and you can setup your Dreamcast for online usage, it's the better choice.


----------



## jetpak12

Wow, thank you *neurotix* for the highly informative post. Just spent some time reading it and those reviews.







_+rep_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Whew. Alright jetpak. This is a lot of stuff to cover.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Neurotix' professional PSO Rundown
> 
> 
> 
> Phantasy Star Online came out first for Dreamcast. This is known as Version 1. In Version 1, the max level was 100, and the highest difficulty was Very Hard. About a year later, they came out with PSO Version 2. This version had the same four stages as the first game (Forest, Caves, Mines, Ruins) but they increased the max level to 200, added many more quests, and added a ton more rare weapons. It added a new difficulty, Ultimate, where the best gear is found. All of the monsters in Ultimate are completely different, they're huge, they hit very hard, and the stages look different (the Forest is at sunset instead of daytime). So PSO V2 is like an expansion pack. PSO V2 was also released for PC. This is the same as the Dreamcast V2 and the two games can talk to each other, meaning there is cross platform play. The big problem with V2 and why many servers don't support it, is that PSO has a VERY long and storied history of cheating. People figured out that you can use a Gameshark to directly modify your inventory and player statistics on the SEGA servers. SEGA did nothing about this, because well, they couldn't. When they made the game, they decided to store all the player inventory and stats data on the memory card. Additionally, there is no seperation of offline and online characters, which they would do later. You could make a character offline, use your Gameshark and twink your character out, then take that character online to grief other people (if you ever had a level 10 Hunter with a SPREAD NEEDLE join your legit game and run through every stage killing everything before anyone can hit anything, you'd realize how much this sucks). Even for the PC V2, it is insanely easy to hack and get the best items in the game. This ruined the SEGA servers almost completely, look into Broomop and InfamousNugz. This is what gave Schtserv such a bad reputation: Schtserv was the first PSO private server, but most of the players played on the PC version and hacked. It was even possible to get your character "NOLed", which turned you into a level 5 Female Newman named "NOL" and deleted your inventory completely. As far as Sylverant, I've never played there and I don't know enough about them to know whether they allow hacking or not. It might not be a concern. I know the dreamcast-talk.net servers don't allow cheating, though.
> 
> Anyway, after the Dreamcast died and the Gamecube was out, SEGA made Phantasy Star Online Ep 1&2 for Gamecube. This was less of a small expansion pack like V2 and more like a completely different game, or a major expansion like Warcraft. It added the stages Seaside, Jungle, Temple, Spaceship, Central Control, and Seabed. They added three new playable characters (Hucaseal, Ramarl and Fomar). They added hundreds of new items, changed enemy attributes, added about 50 new quests, and much more. They added custom models for all the old V2 weapons. In V2 high level weaponry only looks different from low level stuff by it's color- for example, the sword "Dragon Slayer" glows red and purple and alternates but looks like every other low level sword. In Episode 1&2 this weapon looks totally different and has a unique model (it's a purple sword with a red gem on it and has an actual metal blade instead of being photon-based). This game has the stages from the original PSO but it also has the additional new ones I listed. There was also an Xbox version of this game, you have a softmodded Xbox right? I have it for mine, we won't be able to play online together though anyway since Xbox Live for Xbox 1 was shut down. It was still possible to hack in this game, and people often did from what I know.
> 
> A few years later, they came out with Episode III: Card Revolution. I've never played it (and I don't have a Gamecube) so I have really no idea what it's about other than I've heard it's similar to something like Triple Triad from Final Fantasy VIII. This is episode 3.
> 
> A year or two after that, SEGA came out with Phantasy Star Online Blue Burst for Windows PCs. This game again has hundreds of new items, enemies are easier (except for Episode 4), the level you need to get to to unlock difficulties is different, and so on. They added 3 new stages, Crater, Crater Interior and Subterranean Desert, all with very difficult and annoying enemies. They added a lot of quests, including one that lets you get rare items for free, minus any kind of percentage damage bonus (better believe I spent hundreds of hours doing this). They added a bunch of new mags. This was the first game that stopped any kind of hacking, most private servers don't allow it, and all the character data is saved server-side so if you attempt to modify your inventory with a hex editor the server detects it and will usually instantly ban you. Unlike DC and Gamecube this game is online-only. You can't play offline. You can, however, do the story mode offline quests while online if you make a one-person game at the guild counter. (You would get different quests while offline and online on the older versions, most quests were offline or online exclusive and you had to be in the right mode to get a certain quest.)
> 
> So, PSO DC and PC v2 = Episode 1, PSO Episode 1&2 Gamecube = Episode 2, PSO Blue Burst = Episode 4. The later versions have all the content from the previous versions, so you can play Episode 1 in Blue Burst, but you can't play Episode 4 on Dreamcast. The card game thing doesn't even really count. I've heard it was very popular in Japan but did poorly here.
> 
> By the end of it all, the game had changed immensely and was quite different from what it was initially, I have a feeling this might be why NoobBuilder doesn't want to play Blue Burst, or it could just be he really wants to use his Dreamcast. Or maybe he doesn't want to start over, or be unable to play offline.


Thanks for all your input here. I get the impression from browsing the various server forums that there are almost too "camps" of PSO players: those that like the original PSO v1/v2 and those that prefer PSO:BB.
Quote:


> Dreamcast emulator isn't worth your guys time. You might as well just get PSO V2 for PC.


Yep, spent about 15 minutes with the emu just trying to get it play Crazy Taxi, and it seemed rather poorly optimized anyway (ran slowly, etc). Not bothering with it anymore.
Quote:


> A 56k PC modem might work. It depends on if the modem produces line voltage or not. From my understanding, and this is quite hacky, the Dreamcast 56k modems need to have line voltage and a dial tone to be able to operate. If there is no line voltage, the Dreamcast modem will not even be able to initialize. I am unsure about the specifics, but I also recall that Dreamcast "A" type modems need line voltage while "B" type modems do not. There was a way to look at the serial number on your modem and figure which one you have. Additionally, if your computer does not have a modem with line voltage, there is a way to construct a line voltage inducer using a resistor, a battery, some wires and some other stuff you can get at Radio Shack for a few bucks. I was considering doing this at one point but never pursued it. I got a nice deal on a Dreamcast keyboard a few years ago with the intentions of setting it up to play PSO online, however I never got around to it. Also, it requires soldering and a PCB and I don't have the necessary tools or the know how to do it (I can't solder).


Now that you mention it, I remember the different versions of modem, and checking and finding that I have the "B" model. I'm just going to give a shot some day with the stuff I have to see if it will work. If it works, great; if not, not a big deal. I'm not going to spend a bunch of time and money on it, but I do enjoy tinkering with old stuff to make it work in unintended ways. So, if I spend a Saturday, get it to work, and never play the game online ever again, I'd still be happy.








Quote:


> DC - PC server.... once you have the stuff, THIS is the exact guide I used years ago to set it up under Windows 98. If you set up an old machine with W98 and the PCI modem, just try with a phone cord and follow that guide and see if the Dreamcast can dial in or not.
> 
> A more modern guide is HERE and that might be what you tried before. It has the instructions on how to make a line voltage inducer. Additionally, Dreamcast Talk also has guides and might have a different way of making a line voltage inducer. Look through their forums, I recall at one point seeing a thread with a list of USB modems that work with the Dreamcast.
> 
> Yeah, I did all the research on this years ago and tried to get the stuff I needed but gave up because it's a bit too complicated and I'm not a networking or Linux expert.


That more modern Linux guide is what I used with my laptop. It should have worked fine but I think the Linux drivers just don't work right with its built-in modem, so I gave up with that route. This is the guide I found that I'll probably try at some point, but I'll also check out the other guide too.
Quote:


> Spoiler: PSO2
> 
> 
> 
> Phantasy Star Online 2? http://kotaku.com/segas-long-silence-on-missing-game-disrespects-their-b-1555363407
> 
> They had a playable demo of an English version at PAX East in 2012 I believe. Personally, I think the game has basically been canned. I don't think they'll release it here because the Japanese version is still being made and new content is coming out all the time. In July the game will be two years old, which is a VERY long time for an MMO. Two years of content to translate and bring over is a lot. Additionally, the game is basically a cash shop pay-to-play model which isn't popular in America, especially for such a big name title. Essentially, you make no in game money (meseta) by just playing the game, and you cannot trade or sell items to other players without having a premium subscription, which costs money to get. So, if you just want to play for free, the game isn't very fun at all because everything you can buy from player shops costs millions of meseta but you can only make about 20000 meseta an hour by just playing. Then there's the scratch system. You pay 300 yen for a scratch card (think lottery scratch) and pick a box. No matter what, you get an item. Some of these items are worth nothing, but most of them are worth a few hundred thousand to multiple millions of meseta each. These are stat boosting items but the biggest offender here is costumes, they sell costumes for your character to wear and 90% of these are female costumes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you pay about $15 a month to have a shop and trade and more money to get scratch items to sell for meseta. And. Its. The. Only. Way. to. Make. Money. Seriously, I spent about $300 on that game. The entire time I played (over one thousand hours) I got ONE single rare weapon that was worth anything. You could play for literally days (I should know, I played 18 hours a day for months) and never see a rare weapon. I got a sword worth 10 million once and that was it. Everything else I got from drops was worth nothing and most of it, I couldn't even use. I stopped playing last summer and never looked back, I got rid of all my meseta to make sure I couldn't play anymore. I even have a 30 day premium ticket in my storage that I'll never use, since I deleted the game.
> 
> If you want more info on PSO2 check out PSUBlog which is the primary resource for English speaking players who play the Japanese servers. For more about the problems with the game, check out My review and This guy's really good review. His really sums it up well.
> 
> Keep in mind, I had over a thousand hours on my character and at the time I was a level 60 Fighter, level 60 Hunter subclass (at the time, the max level) with the best gear in the game, in a very large active team with some of the best English players. If I sold all the stuff on my account ingame I could probably make over 200 million meseta. If I'm saying it's a bad game, and you aren't missing anything, *trust me.* For all the problems it has I highly doubt it will ever come here, and the development team is xenophobic and ignores it's English players and fanbase.


Wow, sounds pretty bad honestly. This has made me decide I'm not going to bother with trying to get into the JP servers, and since it'll very likely never be localized I'll probably never play it. The whole micro-transaction system is a big turn-off for me, and also sounds like it'd be a difficulty in making the game successful here in the West.

Additionally, Sega has been rather disappointing with its lack of localization effort in general for a quite some time now...
Quote:


> That was a LOT to write. If it takes you a while to reply, I understand.


Thanks again.







I watched a couple of your videos as well, and check out some more later.

*@PsyM4n*

Thanks for the info. I'll probably try anyway PSOv2 PC just for fun. I'm not sure how much time I'm going to put into the game anyway. Is there any particular reason to go for the PAL DC version over the NA version? And I forget, but the DC is region-free, right?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I reallt want to use my Dreamcast. I'm paying 4.95/month for dial up. Hell, I'm gonna use it!


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Thanks for the info. I'll probably try anyway PSOv2 PC just for fun. I'm not sure how much time I'm going to put into the game anyway. Is there any particular reason to go for the PAL DC version over the NA version? And I forget, but the DC is region-free, right?


I think the reason for this is that PAL PSO V2 has a modified guild card system that allows you to patch it and connect to private servers. PSO V2 NTSC is made in such a way that it cannot connect to private servers, I think it has something to do with the old SEGA US servers and the proprietary way they connect with the Hunters License. I'm pretty sure a few private servers have put out their own versions of PSO V2 PAL with the connect codes already modified, so all you have to do is download and burn the CD-R, pop it in and connect.

The Dreamcast is *NOT* region free. http://www.dreamcast-scene.com/guides/how-to-play-dreamcast-games-from-another-region/ If you have a legit disc from another region you have to use a boot disc or a modchip. However, games that you get from the internet that boot using the MIL-CD exploit (pretty much all of them) will work regardless of region.

Be prepared, not many people play Dreamcast PSO anymore. Even if you do get it to connect, you will likely find the lobbies are empty. Sylverant, DC-talk etc are all pretty much dead servers. Most people would rather play PSO:BB because of all the added content, and most players play on Schthack. Even the server I played only ever has about 5 players on and they usually play in locked games. A lot of people have played this game for a long time and either got tired of it or moved on. You probably don't want to play Schtserv though because of the terrible PD economy. Tbh, you might just want to play the game on your Dreamcast alone because even if you connect to Sylverant it will be dead.

Though... I'm starting to think I might want to play Edenserv with you anyway just for the hell of it. I just don't want it to be a one time thing again, like I help you get on it and we only ever play together once. That's probably a waste of my time and yours. Still, I think if we played a few nights a week I could do it. We'll have to wait for Edenserv's webpage to come back up so you can register though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> I reallt want to use my Dreamcast. I'm paying 4.95/month for dial up. Hell, I'm gonna use it!


If I were paying $5 a month for dial up and also however much a month to still have an old land line, I'd be all over it too. I'm starting to think the easiest and simplest way to get online on Dreamcast would just be to pay for a land line. But I'm not doing that for one game that's so old, that I'm burned out on.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I think the reason for this is that PAL PSO V2 has a modified guild card system that allows you to patch it and connect to private servers. PSO V2 NTSC is made in such a way that it cannot connect to private servers, I think it has something to do with the old SEGA US servers and the proprietary way they connect with the Hunters License. I'm pretty sure a few private servers have put out their own versions of PSO V2 PAL with the connect codes already modified, so all you have to do is download and burn the CD-R, pop it in and connect.


Makes sense then. I found some ISOs at PSO Palace that remove the Hunter License check, among other things, so I'll use that then. I hear the CD-Rs don't work offline though, but that's what legit copies are for.








Quote:


> The Dreamcast is *NOT* region free. http://www.dreamcast-scene.com/guides/how-to-play-dreamcast-games-from-another-region/ If you have a legit disc from another region you have to use a boot disc or a modchip. However, games that you get from the internet that boot using the MIL-CD exploit (pretty much all of them) will work regardless of region.


Ah, the MIL-CD exploit is what threw me off then. Thanks.
Quote:


> Be prepared, not many people play Dreamcast PSO anymore. Even if you do get it to connect, you will likely find the lobbies are empty. Sylverant, DC-talk etc are all pretty much dead servers. Most people would rather play PSO:BB because of all the added content, and most players play on Schthack. Even the server I played only ever has about 5 players on and they usually play in locked games. A lot of people have played this game for a long time and either got tired of it or moved on. You probably don't want to play Schtserv though because of the terrible PD economy. Tbh, you might just want to play the game on your Dreamcast alone because even if you connect to Sylverant it will be dead.
> 
> Though... I'm starting to think I might want to play Edenserv with you anyway just for the hell of it. I just don't want it to be a one time thing again, like I help you get on it and we only ever play together once. That's probably a waste of my time and yours. Still, I think if we played a few nights a week I could do it. We'll have to wait for Edenserv's webpage to come back up so you can register though.


I got onto eden for a short while today to get a feel for the game again. Gained a couple levels, but nothing much (I'm only level 16







). There were a few people hanging out in the lobby, but then it again, it was BB.

Its up to you if you want to get back into it, don't feel obligated on my account. I usually play games rather sporadically, so I wouldn't mind playing solo just because I might not want to make a commitment. But, if we agreed on a schedule, I could do that. I could likely only do a couple nights a week though.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> I reallt want to use my Dreamcast. I'm paying 4.95/month for dial up. Hell, I'm gonna use it!
> 
> 
> 
> If I were paying $5 a month for dial up and also however much a month to still have an old land line, I'd be all over it too. I'm starting to think the easiest and simplest way to get online on Dreamcast would just be to pay for a land line. But I'm not doing that for one game that's so old, that I'm burned out on.
Click to expand...

Or drop $100 on a BBA.







(if you can even find one that cheap...) Pays for itself after about two years!









I'll go ahead and make an account on sylverant tomorrow with PC ver2 and just try it out for an hour or so and see how it runs. Maybe we can catch up together on there sometime *N00bBuilder*.


----------



## neurotix

Cool jetpak, I'll play PSOBB Eden with you. Let me know a good time.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Sounds good to me jetpak. What time?


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Cool jetpak, I'll play PSOBB Eden with you. Let me know a good time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Sounds good to me jetpak. What time?


Did I just commit myself to playing two different versions of the same game?









I basically only have three evenings available, on MWF. I guess you two can duke it out and decide which nights work better for you. Scheduling details might work better via PM though, so let me know that way.







(Note: this schedule will only be for about a month until the school semester ends, the summer should be more open.)

I got into sylverant with PSOv2 PC alright. Didn't encounter any problems, but I only played for about 30 minutes. I can see why neurotix prefers eden... XP boosts!







Also, BB has much better graphics, but ver 2 works for me.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Awesome! Can't wait to play!


----------



## neurotix

You guys seen this before?


----------



## Mega Man

Nope...still haven't. YouTube is blocked in China


----------



## neurotix

Behind the Great Firewall? That sucks.

Watch it when you get back.


----------



## cdoublejj

i think my Game Gear's motherboard may have died during the NDS LED screen conversion.







it might be time to try and fin another mobo.


----------



## neurotix

Oh noes.

What's this NDS screen conversion? Can you post a link to a guide or something? I'm interested. My Game Gear just has the normal screen, and I'm pretty sure it was refurbished by the place I bought it from. Nonetheless, the screen doesn't look very good at all.


----------



## cdoublejj

this mod > http://xantufrog-games.blogspot.com/2009/05/game-gear-led-backlight-mod.html < but, instead of crappy LEDs with crappy light distribution you use an NDS screen which has build in LED back light and use that as back light, for unrivaled image quality AND battery life

http://www.smspower.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13132

i've been taking pictures of steps along the way to make a guide for other a more in depth guide.


----------



## neurotix

That's awesome. I really like stuff like this. I wish I had the know how to do it.


----------



## cdoublejj

it really only requires knowing soldering and basic electronics. "this is plus and this is minus" so far the instructions are pretty good i just don't why mine stopped powering on. maybe i need to replace that 1 last capacitor (they have bad cap problems) or need to double check a joint. IDK it will probably be on hold for a while yet while i get my other machines and projects completed.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I played PSO;BB with neurotix and jetpak12 tonight. Was a lot of fun. Here are our screenshots;


----------



## neurotix

Aw, what kind of screenshots are those?


Spoiler: Click


















Bridgypoo was there but I don't know if she watches this thread (she should!)

Also, red boxes make me hawt


----------



## Bridgypoo

I do watch this thread
Great shots! I had a fun time.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> I played PSO;BB with neurotix and jetpak12 tonight. Was a lot of fun. Here are our screenshots;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Aw, what kind of screenshots are those?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridgypoo was there but I don't know if she watches this thread (she should!)
> 
> Also, red boxes make me hawt


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridgypoo*
> 
> I do watch this thread
> Great shots! I had a fun time.


W00T! Aw yeah!









(no screenies of my own to share....:/)


----------



## neurotix

Next PSO session is on Friday at 8pm CST.

We had a good session tonight. I got to level 140 on my RAcast. We did Wrath of Forest on Ultimate a few times, damn those Hildetorr. We did Crater East and jetpak found a SELECT CLOAK. I found a photon drop. Then we did Subterranean Desert on Very Hard, this took like 3 1/2 hours to complete. I got another Photon Drop and two OPHELIE SEIZE. The boss was actually the rare version of Saint Million, Kondrieu. He dropped a Centurion/Ability that I let jetpak have, so now he has two. (I have two in my bank and two on each of my characters).

n00bBuilder, if you want to play with us you need to go online on your own and level up some. I don't want to do the lower difficulties, I want to do Ultimate. You have a lot of catching up to do. We *will* help you level, but you need to play on your own too since we're all level 100 and you were late to join.


----------



## cdoublejj

any one do netplay with emulators?


----------



## Bridgypoo

@neurotix and @jetpak12 should be tomorrow.


----------



## gopackersjt

Could I join in?









I have a Master System, Genesis II, Dreamcast, Nomad, Game Gear and my Sonic action figure!


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopackersjt*
> 
> Could I join in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Master System, Genesis II, Dreamcast, Nomad, Game Gear and my Sonic action figure!


Added, welcome


----------



## jetpak12

Here are some PSO pics I can add!


Spoiler: Click me!




Some super cool looking guys we ran with for a while.

Photon blast.

Soul Edge! lol

Oooooo, nice view!

Boss battle!

ChuChu!


----------



## cdoublejj

They have screen upgrades for the nomad too.


----------



## gopackersjt

I've seen those upgrades before, but I really want to keep my Nomad original unless the screen or caps actually start to go. My Gear Gear on the other hand.... the caps need to get replaced. It's unplayable at the moment.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gopackersjt*
> 
> I've seen those upgrades before, but I really want to keep my Nomad original unless the screen or caps actually start to go. My Gear Gear on the other hand.... the caps need to get replaced. It's unplayable at the moment.


recapped mine go it going again for some reason it doesn't power on half through the LED conversion mod. (i'm installing a DSi back light) maybe the circuit needs completed or maybe that one last caps needs replaced or maybe i managed to kill idk yet.


----------



## neurotix

You guys seen this before?


----------



## manny123

That was brilliant, so glad to see this. I was waiting to see if they would bring the police car support







loved all the fine details.


----------



## neurotix

That one is pretty old, they made it 2 years ago.

This one is brand new, it just came out 4 months ago, and it's almost an hour long lol. They do the car scene in this one too about 10 minutes in and it's awesome. They got a bunch of fireworks in a big tube, it's pretty funny.


----------



## jetpak12

Those videos are really well done, I'm glad I can appreciate them now.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





I wish I had taken a few more screenshots, but I only thought of it after we beat the game.


----------



## Bridgypoo

LOL jetpak. At least you thought of it.


----------



## neurotix

Your PSO pics were really cool too.

So, in case it wasn't clear, jetpak and I netplayed Streets of Rage. He'd never played it before (blasphemy). We made it all the way to the end and jetpak had to continue a few times. We got to Mr X and he died, and lost his last continue. I was on my last life, and I died, and thought that was game over. Apparently, I had one more continue left, and I managed to beat Mr X with 2 lives left. It was pretty intense. We saw the ending, which is what jetpak's picture is.


----------



## jetpak12

Yeah, that boss stage was pretty intense. I actually just noticed in the ending picture that all three of the characters are there. I initially thought it showed only two.

I'm glad the netplay worked so well.


----------



## amd655

Bought Tony Hawks Pro Skater 2 brand new for my DC, loving it!
Got it for a fiver on ebay, bargain or what?









Still want a VGA box for my DC, but to be fair, the DC output is as clear as my OG Xbox via component except 720p+

Need to grab Shenmue 1 and Soul Calibur, would not mind Dino Crisis too.


----------



## jetpak12

I picked up one of these bad-boys today.










(holy cow my phone takes terrible pictures)

Also played some Genesis Netplay with *neurotix*. Got through *Streets of Rage II* this time (and forgot about taking screenshots again







). We also tried a few other games: *Alien Storm* (which had a really cool feel to it, but was really hard) and *Gain Ground* (which was also really cool, and will take a little practice for me to get a better hang of it).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Bought Tony Hawks Pro Skater 2 brand new for my DC, loving it!
> Got it for a fiver on ebay, bargain or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still want a VGA box for my DC, but to be fair, the DC output is as clear as my OG Xbox via component except 720p+
> 
> Need to grab Shenmue 1 and Soul Calibur, would not mind Dino Crisis too.


Right on! THPS2 is my favorite of the series, had it on the N64 and GBA. Tried 3 and didn't like it, and never went back. Well, my brother did buy one of the later ones (Underground?) and I wasn't too impressed with it.

I'd like to pick up a VGA box and Soul Calibur for my DC one day too.


----------



## amd655

Speaking of superior output, i find that my PS2 gives the best colour and overall image quality even vs my Xbox. I have a V1 Xbox from 2001 and the SCPH-39003 PS2.
And MS locked Europe out of using the full Xbox resolution options even with HD component leads, so a little modding had to be done, now runs unlocked in NTSC mode









I have yet to go VGA on DC, i reckon that will top both of them


----------



## Renairy

*Part 1 of my Sega Collection*.
Been a Mega Drive fanatic since the rents bought it for me on my 5th birthday in 1990








Started collecting about 1 year ago and i had strict guidelines....... *mint*, *complete* (colored manuals) & *rare/gem/personal* games only.

Will add the rest bit by bit














Will update shortly !


----------



## Omega X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> So, I figured I'd post some videos of PSO2 from when I was actually playing so you guys can see what the game is like at a high level.
> 
> This one's pretty old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is my costume stash, when I quit playing I had every male costume in the entire game and some were very expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me with my team fighting a super boss. I'm not the person playing but you can see me running around fighting, I'm "Hellsent". You can see me at 1:30 wearing a scarf and I'm on fire. =P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the time we got abducted and cloned. See, if you're a good enough player, a very high level and you do hundreds of Time Attack missions, there's a random chance that the campship gets attacked by Darkers. You get taken to a hidden stage and have to fight your way out, it's fairly difficult because you can't telepipe out to heal. Regardless of whether you survive or not, you get cloned, and other players will randomly get attacked by your clone and other clones and they'll have to kill you. This is the closest thing this game has to pvp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my absolute favorite music from the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have good memories of this game but I'm done with it... you'd probably have a lot more fun with Phantasy Star Portable 2 on PSP if you want a new-school Phantasy Star game. I enjoyed my time with PSO2 but I'm done with it, in the end the faults were just too numerous to continue investing time in it.


I will NEVER understand why they won't release this game in the West. What are they waiting for?


----------



## johnvosh

I'd like to join! I've got a Sega Master System, Genesis V1 & 2 (different versions of each) & a Dreamcast. You can check out a couple photos HERE & HERE & HERE of my little collection!


----------



## neurotix

Added Renairy and johnvosh, welcome. Nice collections guys.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omega X*
> 
> I will NEVER understand why they won't release this game in the West. What are they waiting for?


The rumor and what everyone is thinking is that the game is cancelled because Sega of Japan does not think the F2P system (which is admittedly terrible even among other F2P games) would not succeed here. The other aspect is that more recent games in the PS multiplayer franchise have done poorly here. I've heard that Phantasy Star Universe had a combined subscription base of under 10000 players among the Xbox 360, PS2 and PC servers *combined*. Games like Phantasy Star Portable 1 and 2 on PSP supposedly did poorly sales wise.

The game was shown to have a playable English version at PAX East Fall 2012. The game was announced and scheduled for release "Early 2013" but was then marked "delayed", and Sega has been silent since. More here.

To add insult to injury, Sega recently launched a fully English version of PSO2 for Southeast Asian territories with an IP block on Western IPs so we can't play it. It has a terrible translation that butchers almost everything in the game. (That's supposed to be "Subdue Za Oodan" per the JP English patch, which means basically "kill the monkeys"







).

Honestly, the game would fail after a month here just like PSU because everyone would play it, see how grindy it is, how you make no money and get no drops yet everything in the player shops costs millions of meseta, not to mention the extremely repetitive nature of the game = running the same stages over and over and over. This is probably the biggest reason why it's not out here, and I would be surprised if it EVER does come out.

If you really want to play it, there's an English patch that as of now, translates every menu, all the skill trees, all the premium content, the story, and now even the items. You can literally play the entire game on the Japanese servers in English, using Cirnopedia to help you along. That is, if you can stand a week long download and patching time of 30GB+ from Japan and have enough intelligence to decipher Japanese captchas and sign up processes (protip: Use Google translate.) If you have the patience, it is entirely possible to play this game now, and you should be able to find plenty of guides on how to set it up. What you will find, though, is an extremely boring waste of time, with basic MMO functions like shops and trading locked off, that is run by xenophobic rich Japanese players that price gouge the economy so any good gear is prohibitively expensive, and make millions of ingame currency by essentially buying it through the cash shop system. True story. A friend of mine (A Japanese player I met who spoke fluent English and had lived in America for a time) regularly spent 20000 yen every few days to buy scratch cards and sell the items. That's $200 every few days. He later quit the game, and sold his account for a high price, with 450 million meseta on it. 450 million meseta is still not even enough money to buy some items, like Elder Pain (a sword). In comparison I funneled about $300 into that game total over a few months and the most meseta I ever had was about 20 million, which is nothing. Doing certain VERY tedious quests that take about 4 hours to complete, and can be done once a day, will make you around 600k a day as a free player. The only way to make real money is to buy premium and have a shop. If you just play the game normally, you'd be lucky to make 10000 meseta an hour on Very Hard and up (which would take a hundred hours to level up to as a first-time player) by selling items you find, which is not even enough to cover the expenses of your healing items, let alone afford any decent equipment. Sounds like fun doesn't it?


----------



## legoman786

I would like to join the club! Had a Genesis until 07. Now, it's mostly on my *redacted*.


----------



## Omega X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Added Renairy and johnvosh, welcome. Nice collections guys.
> The rumor and what everyone is thinking is that the game is cancelled because Sega of Japan does not think the F2P system (which is admittedly terrible even among other F2P games) would not succeed here. The other aspect is that more recent games in the PS multiplayer franchise have done poorly here. I've heard that Phantasy Star Universe had a combined subscription base of under 10000 players among the Xbox 360, PS2 and PC servers *combined*. Games like Phantasy Star Portable 1 and 2 on PSP supposedly did poorly sales wise.
> 
> The game was shown to have a playable English version at PAX East Fall 2012. The game was announced and scheduled for release "Early 2013" but was then marked "delayed", and Sega has been silent since. More here.
> 
> To add insult to injury, Sega recently launched a fully English version of PSO2 for Southeast Asian territories with an IP block on Western IPs so we can't play it. It has a terrible translation that butchers almost everything in the game. (That's supposed to be "Subdue Za Oodan" per the JP English patch, which means basically "kill the monkeys"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Honestly, the game would fail after a month here just like PSU because everyone would play it, see how grindy it is, how you make no money and get no drops yet everything in the player shops costs millions of meseta, not to mention the extremely repetitive nature of the game = running the same stages over and over and over. This is probably the biggest reason why it's not out here, and I would be surprised if it EVER does come out.
> 
> If you really want to play it, there's an English patch that as of now, translates every menu, all the skill trees, all the premium content, the story, and now even the items. You can literally play the entire game on the Japanese servers in English, using Cirnopedia to help you along. That is, if you can stand a week long download and patching time of 30GB+ from Japan and have enough intelligence to decipher Japanese captchas and sign up processes (protip: Use Google translate.) If you have the patience, it is entirely possible to play this game now, and you should be able to find plenty of guides on how to set it up. What you will find, though, is an extremely boring waste of time, with basic MMO functions like shops and trading locked off, that is run by xenophobic rich Japanese players that price gouge the economy so any good gear is prohibitively expensive, and make millions of ingame currency by essentially buying it through the cash shop system. True story. A friend of mine (A Japanese player I met who spoke fluent English and had lived in America for a time) regularly spent 20000 yen every few days to buy scratch cards and sell the items. That's $200 every few days. He later quit the game, and sold his account for a high price, with 450 million meseta on it. 450 million meseta is still not even enough money to buy some items, like Elder Pain (a sword). In comparison I funneled about $300 into that game total over a few months and the most meseta I ever had was about 20 million, which is nothing. Doing certain VERY tedious quests that take about 4 hours to complete, and can be done once a day, will make you around 600k a day as a free player. The only way to make real money is to buy premium and have a shop. If you just play the game normally, you'd be lucky to make 10000 meseta an hour on Very Hard and up (which would take a hundred hours to level up to as a first-time player) by selling items you find, which is not even enough to cover the expenses of your healing items, let alone afford any decent equipment. Sounds like fun doesn't it?


They can fix all of those issues to be honest, but typically Japanese game developers are extremely stubborn. Squeenix is just now learning the power of making a good MMO by the uptick of people playing FFXIVRR.

PSU failed because the combat was terrible online. Many PSO die hards really wanted to like that game, even when it was not the PSO they knew and love. HOWEVER, the claim was that PSO2 was going to fix all of the shortfalls and deliver that same magic people experienced back in the original PSO/v2/BB etc.

ITs disheartening to see this series fall from grace and get stuck in a pride snub. It was one of the first MMO-like series I ever experienced. Coincidentally, Monster Hunter is now the better "PSO" experience, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Mega Man

yea no... FFIX > FFXIV and was the biggest mmo until wow.

SE knows how to make a good mmo, but they wont


----------



## neurotix

dat bass


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> dat bass


----------



## neurotix

So, I'm in the process of buying a house. The house is for sale by owner. The owners are really nice people, and we've made friends with them. They're gonna sell us a bunch of furniture for really cheap, and it's pretty nice stuff. They're even giving us some furniture, they're in the process of moving to St. Louis and won't have room for it in their new apartment. Well anyway, they said we could have a dresser that was in the garage. It needs to be painted. I looked inside the drawers, and inside one of the drawers was a Genesis 2 and a bunch of games.



The guy is so nice, he just gave these to me. More importantly, one of them is TNMT: The Hyperstone Heist, which I didn't have. This one goes for *$40*, cart only, on Amazon! I told him I thought it was pretty expensive, and he said naw, you can just have it. Score!


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> So, I'm in the process of buying a house. The house is for sale by owner. The owners are really nice people, and we've made friends with them. They're gonna sell us a bunch of furniture for really cheap, and it's pretty nice stuff. They're even giving us some furniture, they're in the process of moving to St. Louis and won't have room for it in their new apartment. Well anyway, they said we could have a dresser that was in the garage. It needs to be painted. I looked inside the drawers, and inside one of the drawers was a Genesis 2 and a bunch of games.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is so nice, he just gave these to me. More importantly, one of them is TNMT: The Hyperstone Heist, which I didn't have. This one goes for *$40*, cart only, on Amazon! I told him I thought it was pretty expensive, and he said naw, you can just have it. Score!


woah? why so expensive? is it rare? the closest i've seen is pier solar and architects with is a 2008 game and cost 60 bucks because it's and indie games and require a 64mb cart.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> woah? why so expensive? is it rare? the closest i've seen is pier solar and architects with is a 2008 game and cost 60 bucks because it's and indie games and require a 64mb cart.


It's not rare as far as I know, it's just a very good game, and a lot of people want it. It's the same reason why Super Mario World and Super Mario Kart on SNES are at least 30 dollars used at my local game store. They're common games, but everyone wants them, so sellers can jack up the price and get that amount for it.

If you wanna know a rare game, Crusader of Centy for Genesis can go for as much as $150 cart only. It's basically a Zelda clone (a very, very good one at that). There's a couple of other good games that are rare, Eliminate Down is one of them (Jap import only). Musha is another big one. $120 for just the cart with a messed up label. I'll pass.


----------



## jetpak12

*neurotix*
Nice find, those look like some good games! Is the Genesis 2 any good? And oh my, *Battletoads/Double Dragon*.... What's the difficulty like on that one? Is it the original NES Battletoads that's notorious for its difficulty?

*cdoublejj*
Were you aware that there is an HD remake of *Pier Solar* in the works? The developer did a Kickstarter to fund it. I never tried the original, but I heard such great things about it that I decided to purchase the Dreamcast version. It was supposed to come out last December, but there was some sort of fallout between the project lead and the artist, so its been delayed and is currently TBA...


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> *neurotix*
> Nice find, those look like some good games! Is the Genesis 2 any good? And oh my, *Battletoads/Double Dragon*.... What's the difficulty like on that one? Is it the original NES Battletoads that's notorious for its difficulty?


I didn't get his Genesis 2, I was thinking of asking him for it, but he already gave me 4 games. Next time I'll ask him if he wants it or not.

Battletoads and Double Dragon is fricken horrible. I hate it. It's really an awful game. It didn't seem too difficult but I didn't get very far at all just because it was so bad. Go watch a youtube video of it or something and you'll see what I mean. Especially after playing TMNT, which is an amazing brawler, Battletoads and Double Dragon was ass.


----------



## Bridgypoo

Waiting for the Pier Solar Wii U port. Child of Light in the meantime. Damn Wii U RPGs suck.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> *neurotix*
> Nice find, those look like some good games! Is the Genesis 2 any good? And oh my, *Battletoads/Double Dragon*.... What's the difficulty like on that one? Is it the original NES Battletoads that's notorious for its difficulty?
> 
> *cdoublejj*
> Were you aware that there is an HD remake of *Pier Solar* in the works? The developer did a Kickstarter to fund it. I never tried the original, but I heard such great things about it that I decided to purchase the Dreamcast version. It was supposed to come out last December, but there was some sort of fallout between the project lead and the artist, so its been delayed and is currently TBA...


I hear about that. However the sega version is the most interesting it's managed SNES quality gfx out of the sega.


----------



## Plan9

The arcade version of TMNT had a. Amazing cheat. If you hit punch while cook upping, you'd get something like 5x your normal number of lives. I never had the Genesis version of the game, bit I loved the arcade.

Edit. I hate phone keyboards lol. I think you guys get the crux of that post though, even if large bits of it is incomprehensible


----------



## neurotix

Hit punch while holding up?

How did that turn into "cook upping"?

That sounds like something the fricken Swedish Chef would do.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Hit punch while holding up?
> 
> How did that turn into "cook upping"?
> 
> That sounds like something the fricken Swedish Chef would do.


:lol:

"_coin_ upping" (in hindsight, that was pretty poor English to begin with).

Essentially if you hit the punch button while you inserted credits then you'd be given something silly like 12 lives


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> I hear about that. However the sega version is the most interesting it's managed SNES quality gfx out of the sega.


Yeah, the Genesis version is certainly impressive. The only reason I backed the Kickstarter is so that I could get the Dreamcast version, which I figured would only get a print run as part of the Kickstarter and would be more rare. Or at least more rare than a digital download on modern consoles.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> :lol:
> 
> "_coin_ upping" (in hindsight, that was pretty poor English to begin with).
> 
> Essentially if you hit the punch button while you inserted credits then you'd be given something silly like 12 lives


Lol, talk about a cheat that arcade makers wouldn't want. That's awesome.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Lol, talk about a cheat that arcade makers wouldn't want. That's awesome.


haha yeah. Even as a kid I wondered if that was a back door for game testing that was accidentally left in when it shipped.


----------



## amd655

Dat avatar doe.


----------



## cdoublejj

https://twitter.com/SEGA/status/474993009809829888


----------



## Bridgypoo

Shocking.


----------



## neurotix

Fat chance of this coming out here, I think it's only a matter of time before they get word that it's cancelled.


----------



## jetpak12

Hey, at least they acknowledged its existence... right.... right...?









I actually thought there was a chance for the Vita version, but I've given up on that one too.


----------



## neurotix

I think it's just a matter of time before they announce that it is, in fact, cancelled.

It's not a very good game anyways, and if you really want to play it, just play on the Japanese servers with a 100% English patch. It's not very hard to get going.


----------



## amd655

For those DC gamers among us.


----------



## neurotix

My girlfriend got me an awesome shirt for my birthday.



I also got a fire pit. =P


----------



## neurotix

Guys, we need to revive this club.

So, I haven't been buying many retro games lately but I did manage to pick these up:



I got the 6 loose cart games for $15. Funny enough, they were at a place that never has Master System games, or if they do, they're sports games (the usual suspects: Great Baseball, Great Football etc).

Spellcaster seems to be the best one. It's actually really cool but somewhat difficult.





Miracle Warriors is VERY strange and hard to figure out. It's an RPG but unlike any RPG I've ever played. It has more in common with an adventure game. Double Dragon is well, Double Dragon. It supports two players. It's essentially inferior to the NES games. Action Fighter is a Spy Hunter clone. Black Belt is a pretty common SMS game. It was actually a Fist of the North Star (Hokuto no Ken) game in Japan. They just replaced Kenshiro with some generic Karate dude in a Gi (why?). It's maddeningly difficult, I can't even beat the first stage boss, some guy in pink. My brother and girlfriend have tried too and they can't beat him either. Choplifter is well, Choplifter. Everyone should have played or heard of this game. It was extremely popular on computers in the early 80s. You're a helicopter and you have to destroy enemy bases, land in front of them, and pick up POWs before flying back to your base to drop them off. Careful though, because the POWs are extremely squishy: you can land on them and crush them, accidently shoot them, get them caught in your rotor blades, and so on. Save enough of them and you progress to the next stage. It's pretty fun and has excellent graphics and sound compared to the NES port.

Virtua Fighter 2 for Genesis is a riot. It's somewhat uncommon because it was a very late release. It's essentially VF2 replicated with sprites instead of polygons. Yeah, I played it once and I'll probably never play it again, but it was cheap.


----------



## Plan9

Coincidentally I was playing Action Fighter a couple of weeks ago. I love(d) that game


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Coincidentally I was playing Action Fighter a couple of weeks ago. I love(d) that game


Haha, I need to play it more. It's cool but man is it HARD.


----------



## jetpak12

Those are some awesome finds! (Also nice shirt!







)

And yeah, Virtua Fighter 2 was kind of funny on Genesis, since it went "backwards" from Virtua Fighter 1 on the 32X. I remember my uncle had Virtua Fighter on the Saturn and I used to think the 3D graphics were amazing, hahaha.

I went to a local Goodwill the other day and found a Genesis controller. Its got a great feel, plays like its almost new, which is nice since the one I have now kind of sticks. I found some other stuff too, but that was the only Sega thing I bought (I'll post pictures in the Retro Club).

Alsoo..... I got this!!


Spoiler: Click me for awesome!










Its a figure made by a company called "Good Smile" in Japan. They make a lot of figures for anime and videogames. The quality is great and it comes with a lot of accessories and options to make different poses. Cost is a bit high though, but I found it on Amazon for a good price.


----------



## neurotix

That figure is pretty cool. (Though I prefer the "old style" Sonic without green eyes.)


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> That figure is pretty cool. (Though I prefer the "old style" Sonic without green eyes.)


I can't remember if I've asked this before, but is your avatar from Lain?


----------



## neurotix

Yes.


----------



## Plan9

awesome series


----------



## neurotix

For sure. To me, it's god tier. Among the best anime I've ever watched, bar none. Gantz comes close, but Lain is better. Too bad it was so short.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> For sure. To me, it's god tier. Among the best anime I've ever watched, bar none. Gantz comes close, but Lain is better. Too bad it was so short.


Not seen Gantz


----------



## DIYDeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Not seen Gantz


Loaded with adult content, you've been warned.


----------



## neurotix

If you like adult anime, or anime that makes you think, Gantz is quite good, though it's different from Lain.

The whole point of Gantz seems to be to make you feel guilty for liking or being entertained by violence. And how it's probably wrong. Philosophically, it is more a commentary on the nature of our societies than anything else. Naturally, it's incredibly violent and gory. It also has gratuitous nudity (usually only boobies though).

As long as you don't have little kids around, I'd say it's safe to watch.


----------



## Plan9

Cool. I'll keep a look out for it


----------



## neurotix




----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Segata Sanshiro spared his life for us.

Segata Sanshiro is love.

Segata Sanshiro is life.

I also got another Saturn. This time, its Japanese! Can you add it to my collection on the original post?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Got bored and had a spare LED laying around. Cleaned up the Genesis 1 really well and threw this LED in. Looks good!


----------



## neurotix

Added it.

That LED looks pretty cool.


----------



## jetpak12

Cool stuff N00b! I got some Sega stuff recently, so I'll post some pictures in a day or two. And I am still planning on getting a Genesis model 1. I went to a store to get one but they didn't have the "High-Definition Graphics" version, so I'll need to make a trip to another store where I know they have a few.

That store also had some Genesis arcade sticks (official Sega). Does anyone here know if they're any good (reliability, control, etc.)?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Thanks! I haven't tried them, but I've heard some good things.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Augh, debating on picking up a JVC X'Eye. Should I do it? I'd be spending all of my reamining Christmas money on it.


----------



## Mega Man

really it is a personal choice


----------



## neurotix

Hmm, if you already have a Genesis and Sega CD, it's probably not worth it.

I'm not sure if you can use the 32X on it either.


----------



## Mega Man

according to the manual no you can not, but it has been done time and time again


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

It'd mostly be for that beautiful SCD attract screen. Not to mention, I found one for $130 with all hookups and 1 controller. How could I pass this up? Lol


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> according to the manual no you can not, but it has been done time and time again


Not surprising. Cool that it will work. Maybe I'm thinking of the CD-X or Genesis 3. One of them in particular doesn't work with the 32X because it is missing an ASIC that enables it to work that earlier models had. (I think it WAS the Genesis 3 actually.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> It'd mostly be for that beautiful SCD attract screen. Not to mention, I found one for $130 with all hookups and 1 controller. How could I pass this up? Lol


Considering how rare the X'eye is, that's definitely a good price, and afaik it's more reliable than the Model 1 CD (which is terrible; I can explain this more if you want). Personally, if I were to spend more than $100 on a retro system I would probably get a Turbografx with a few games.

The best attract screen I've seen for the Sega CD is this:






Music is awesome and a lot better than the model 2 (I have both).


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I do agree, that one is cool, but the X'Eye is so much cooler. (To me, LOL)




Not to mention, its great to collect for the Sega CD, as you can burn and play burnt games easily.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

And sorry to double post, but yeah. I have a friend with a Sega CD model 1 and those belts on the drive can be quite the pain. He also had to replace the laser assembly, sadly.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> according to the manual no you can not, but it has been done time and time again
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprising. Cool that it will work. Maybe I'm thinking of the CD-X or Genesis 3. One of them in particular doesn't work with the 32X because it is missing an ASIC that enables it to work that earlier models had. (I think it WAS the Genesis 3 actually.)
Click to expand...

Yeah, the Genesis 3 won't run 32X, Virtua Racing, Game Genie, or even the SMS adapter (all from personal experience except the 32X). The manual in the CD-X says it won't work with the 32X but it does. I think it had something to do with Sega not getting FCC approval for that combination, so they had to state it wouldn't work, even though it will.

And I'm with neurotix on the model 1 CD having the better boot screen, but the X'eye is pretty rad too.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Dang, you guys know a lot more than me about that subject, lol.

So, should I go for it? I only get money like this every once in a while.


----------



## jetpak12

Well, I hadn't even heard of the X'eye until you mentioned it, so that tells you how much I know.









So I can't say if its a good value, but it sounds really cool. If you get it and don't like it, I'd probably buy it from you.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Cool, sounds like a yes to me! Lol. Thanks guys for your help.


----------



## neurotix

Might as well.

If it's anything like the Sega CD, and you don't have one already... that means it likely lacks *cough* protection, meaning you can "acquire" games through other methods, but you might run out of blank CD-Rs.









There are some really good exclusive games on the Sega CD that AREN'T FMV games. Most of them are shoot em ups, but there are a few RPGs in the form of Lunar, Shining Force CD, Dark Wizard and Vay. The only problem with these is the paltry amount of internal memory, meaning you need a save cart. (For example, it is impossible to properly finish Shining Force CD's 3 chapters using the internal memory, as you need room for 2 save files which internal memory cannot hold.) If you need game recommendations feel free to ask since I've tried most everything that isn't a FMV game.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Strong feels. Lost the auction, due to a guy with an auction sniper program. :/, still have one for $130 in front of me. Oh well.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

This $130 beauty is now mine. 6 years I have searched. 6 LONG, painful years. Not a scratch on it, too.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> This $130 beauty is now mine. 6 years I have searched. 6 LONG, painful years. Not a scratch on it, too.


my CDX cost me an arm and leg too fortunately i was lucky enough that it came with games too.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Wait, $130 is an arm and leg? I thought I did well. Most of them on eBay go for $150-200.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> This $130 beauty is now mine. 6 years I have searched. 6 LONG, painful years. Not a scratch on it, too.


Very cool N00b, looks very clean! $130 sounds like an arm and a leg to me too, but that doesn't mean it wasn't a good deal. Or maybe I'm just cheap.









So is the X'eye and/or CDX a more reliable Sega CD than the Model 1 and Model 2 CD add-ons? I keep hearing that the model 1 tray loader has rather notoriously poor reliability. I think the store I'm planning on getting my model 1 Genesis from has a CDX for ~$90-$100. Is that a good deal?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

jetpak12, thats an amazing deal. Go for it! Lol


----------



## neurotix

Good deal, and yeah the model 1 CD sucks.

It looks very nice with a model 1 Genesis and 32X but it's reliability is terrible.

So, with mine, I bought it used off ebay for $80 and they said that it turned on but there was something wrong with it and it usually wouldn't load discs. I figured it needed a new drive belt, so I found out which exact drive belt it needed and got it. I got it from an audio site.

Anyway, I put the new drive belt on and it worked fine for a while. Then, I didn't use it for two months and left it unplugged. So... when I give it power:

* Sometimes it simply won't turn on for a while at all and acts like a dead unit. Usually, disconnecting it from the Genesis expansion port and reconnecting it can fix this
* Sometimes it won't read discs at all.
* Sometimes it will try and load a disc and fail. Then, it will blink both the "power" (green) and "reset" (red) light in tandem before ejecting the tray over and over.
* Sometimes it will make a VERY loud and disturbing grinding noise (the drive being raised into place before spinning the disc)
* Sometimes it will play discs just fine.
* Other times, it will play a game but freeze up during a loading screen and not load the next level, this usually prompts it to do the "blinking lights in tandem" and eject the tray over and over, it seems to do this most with Android Assault Bari-arm
* Sometimes it will be totally fine, then something weird will happen... for example I beat Lords of Thunder and at the very end of the game, before the final boss it sat loading the final boss stage for *over 15 minutes* on a black screen, I thought it was never going to load and I'd have to play the whole game over again (not a bad punishment, it's a great game)
* Rarely it works perfectly fine with all games

The last few times I've used it it's given me no issues...

I'm not sure what's wrong with it, I don't know if it's bad caps, or maybe it needs a new laser mechanism. I plan on sending it to someone I know of on some forums who fixes Sega CDs. However I don't know what it would cost and there's other things I'd rather do with my money. Also I have a model 2 that works flawlessly so it's not a priority.


----------



## jetpak12

Yeah, to be honest, I think I prefer the model 1 CD simply because of how it looks paired with the model 1 Genesis. The model 2 CD + Genesis combo seems like an inelegant solution if you ask me (too wide). Thanks for all the detail on your unit.

How are the audio/video quality and overall reliability on CDXs? This discussion has made me consider simply picking up the CDX for $100 and forgoing a model 1 Genesis all together.


----------



## Plan9

This thread has inspired me to buy a Mega CD. And after a quick look online I've seen a Mega-CD II + Mega Drive II on ebay for a buy it now price of £60. It doesn't have any leads, controllers nor games, but looking at the other prices, I reckon I could buy the other bits for less than the complete bundles are.

It looks like it's been on ebay for a few weeks now though, so I'm going to wait it out a couple of days and see what my mood is (plus I'm watching a few other auctions first)


----------



## neurotix

Hmm, $90 for a Mega Drive II with Mega CD II is a bit expensive. But if they both work, it might be worth doing.

The controllers and hookups should be easy to find, you can get them on Amazon or any retro game store very cheap.

The retro stores here don't usually sell hook ups separately. They are usually bundled with a system. However, you can get them individually on Amazon.

EDIT: jetpak, look here: http://www.sega-16.com/forum/showthread.php?7796-GUIDE-Telling-apart-good-Genesis-1s-and-Genesis-2s-from-bad-ones

The Sega CDX uses an ASIC Yamaha YM3438 instead of a discreet YM2612 for sound.


----------



## jetpak12

Thanks for the link, I was looking for that exact page. I think you sent it to me before but I couldn't find the link.

Apparently the CDX has somewhat lower audio quality compared to certain other models.









That page also tells me that I have a "VA2" Genesis 3 (because Virtua Racing just displays a black screen), so that's cool.







Seems like the Genesis 3 is the best "out-of-the-box" Genesis for basic hookups, but it suffers from lack of add-on capability, composite only video, and mono sound.

Also, the RGB mod I have been wanting to do (and the main reason I want a model 1) is apparently not what I thought it was. Basically, RGB =/= component.







You only need a certain cable to get an RGB signal from a Genesis, but you can't get regular component video out of the console without a converter. Basically, its: Genesis --> SCART cable --> component converter box --> TV.

So.... that means I'm still interested in a Genesis 1, but I'm thinking that I'll prioritize getting a CDX for the moment if $100 is a good deal on one. I know a store that has one, but I forget their exact price.

And lastly, here are a few games I got for Christmas:



Lotus II and F-117 are missing manuals, unfortunately, but they're all in good shape. Except for the Pitfall box which has some nasty dried-on tape residue at the top that I can't get off.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Good deal, and yeah the model 1 CD sucks.
> 
> It looks very nice with a model 1 Genesis and 32X but it's reliability is terrible.
> 
> So, with mine, I bought it used off ebay for $80 and they said that it turned on but there was something wrong with it and it usually wouldn't load discs. I figured it needed a new drive belt, so I found out which exact drive belt it needed and got it. I got it from an audio site.
> 
> Anyway, I put the new drive belt on and it worked fine for a while. Then, I didn't use it for two months and left it unplugged. So... when I give it power:
> 
> * Sometimes it simply won't turn on for a while at all and acts like a dead unit. Usually, disconnecting it from the Genesis expansion port and reconnecting it can fix this
> * Sometimes it won't read discs at all.
> * Sometimes it will try and load a disc and fail. Then, it will blink both the "power" (green) and "reset" (red) light in tandem before ejecting the tray over and over.
> * Sometimes it will make a VERY loud and disturbing grinding noise (the drive being raised into place before spinning the disc)
> * Sometimes it will play discs just fine.
> * Other times, it will play a game but freeze up during a loading screen and not load the next level, this usually prompts it to do the "blinking lights in tandem" and eject the tray over and over, it seems to do this most with Android Assault Bari-arm
> * Sometimes it will be totally fine, then something weird will happen... for example I beat Lords of Thunder and at the very end of the game, before the final boss it sat loading the final boss stage for *over 15 minutes* on a black screen, I thought it was never going to load and I'd have to play the whole game over again (not a bad punishment, it's a great game)
> * Rarely it works perfectly fine with all games
> 
> The last few times I've used it it's given me no issues...
> 
> I'm not sure what's wrong with it, I don't know if it's bad caps, or maybe it needs a new laser mechanism. I plan on sending it to someone I know of on some forums who fixes Sega CDs. However I don't know what it would cost and there's other things I'd rather do with my money. Also I have a model 2 that works flawlessly so it's not a priority.


Sounds like it needs new capacitors all across the board, if you ask me.

And nice games jetpak! F22 Interceptor is amazing with a flight stick of some sort. My favorite is the Spectravideo Quickshot II.


----------



## jetpak12

Thanks N00bBuilder!









I have been playing F22 the most, its really fun. F117 isn't as good for some reason, or maybe I'm missing something. I tried F117 first, then went to F22. Maybe if I go back to F117 it'll be easier now that I have got F22 figured out.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Good deal, and yeah the model 1 CD sucks.
> 
> It looks very nice with a model 1 Genesis and 32X but it's reliability is terrible.
> 
> So, with mine, I bought it used off ebay for $80 and they said that it turned on but there was something wrong with it and it usually wouldn't load discs. I figured it needed a new drive belt, so I found out which exact drive belt it needed and got it. I got it from an audio site.
> 
> Anyway, I put the new drive belt on and it worked fine for a while. Then, I didn't use it for two months and left it unplugged. So... when I give it power:
> 
> * Sometimes it simply won't turn on for a while at all and acts like a dead unit. Usually, disconnecting it from the Genesis expansion port and reconnecting it can fix this
> * Sometimes it won't read discs at all.
> * Sometimes it will try and load a disc and fail. Then, it will blink both the "power" (green) and "reset" (red) light in tandem before ejecting the tray over and over.
> * Sometimes it will make a VERY loud and disturbing grinding noise (the drive being raised into place before spinning the disc)
> * Sometimes it will play discs just fine.
> * Other times, it will play a game but freeze up during a loading screen and not load the next level, this usually prompts it to do the "blinking lights in tandem" and eject the tray over and over, it seems to do this most with Android Assault Bari-arm
> * Sometimes it will be totally fine, then something weird will happen... for example I beat Lords of Thunder and at the very end of the game, before the final boss it sat loading the final boss stage for *over 15 minutes* on a black screen, I thought it was never going to load and I'd have to play the whole game over again (not a bad punishment, it's a great game)
> * Rarely it works perfectly fine with all games
> 
> The last few times I've used it it's given me no issues...
> 
> I'm not sure what's wrong with it, I don't know if it's bad caps, or maybe it needs a new laser mechanism. I plan on sending it to someone I know of on some forums who fixes Sega CDs. However I don't know what it would cost and there's other things I'd rather do with my money. Also I have a model 2 that works flawlessly so it's not a priority.


replacing all the caps with correct values and similar sized (or if you know ESR rating) shouldn't hurt. i recapped an entire antect tru power PSU, it wines under high load but, it's been holding steady for or 2 now.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Hmm, $90 for a Mega Drive II with Mega CD II is a bit expensive. But if they both work, it might be worth doing.


Sadly electronics in the UK is usually expensive. Often you find that the prices aren't currency converted so what is $300 in the US will be £300 in England









Looking on ebay, the current selling prices for Megadrive + Mega CD combos (plus games) are around £120. Though I couldn't say if this is an artificial, post-Christmas, bubble.

At the moment I'm watching a few other auctions though. I'm in no rush to buy new hardware








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> The controllers and hookups should be easy to find, you can get them on Amazon or any retro game store very cheap.
> 
> The retro stores here don't usually sell hook ups separately. They are usually bundled with a system. However, you can get them individually on Amazon.


I checked ebay had those bits before posting on here and thankfully they're easy to get hold of and very cheap too.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

The X'Eye has arrived! The CD tray and the console itself are pretty dusty, but no scratches to be seen!


----------



## jetpak12

Very nice!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Thanks. Only problem? I have no power supply for it. I do have Genesis 2 PSU, but that causes "irreversable damage". Should I try it? I can solder, so a blown cap or VRM pop isn't a problem.


----------



## jetpak12

I definitely would not recommend hooking up the wrong power supply. Could end up with worse than blown caps.

From this Ebay listing, it looks like you need 9.5V @ 1.5 A, maybe you can try a place like RadioShack or Best Buy that might carry a generic powersupply that would work. Unless the Genesis 2 is rated for the same voltage, idk, I don't have one.

Good luck though!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Yeah. Already ordered a PSU for an Asus EE PC which provides 9.5v and 3 amps, but the seller is a moron, took 3 days to ship, and is being shipped DHL Global..... even though its coming from New Jersey. :/. Going to leave some negative feedback for sure. It doesn't take 3 days to put something in a mail box or drop it off at a post office.


----------



## jetpak12

I've had that happen before. Its definitely something that merits negative feedback. In my case, the seller bought postage online and sent me a tracking number right away, but for four days the tracking number only said "Electronic shipping info received, awaiting package." Then, on the day it was _supposed_ to be delivered, the seller brought it to the post office and it shipped and arrived four days later.









Anyway, I hope the part works out for you. Definitely a much better option than buying an original X'eye PSU that would cost much more.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

It sucks, doesn't it? I one time remember a seller who said he shipped the package the day after I bought it, but the post office kept it sitting for a week for no reason. And me too, lol. I'm gonna make this thing work. I want to play me some Sonic CD! Lol.


----------



## cdoublejj

http://www.reddit.com/r/MegaCD/comments/2s7u48/my_holy_grail_of_sega_cd_collecting/


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Well, burning Sega CD games for the X'Eye isn't going well.... I keep trying to write at 4-2x, but it always goes up to 8x and the console never reads it. What do I do now?


----------



## neurotix

What region are the games you are trying? What region is the console? (Isn't the X'eye a Japanese or overseas console?)

You may need to patch the isos with a region patcher. I have one I use for Japanese Saturn games. I don't recall if Sega CD games need this or not.

I did a quick Google search about copy protection on the unit and didn't turn up much.

Additionally, do you have a legit disc you can use to test the unit? If it doesn't work with the legit disc, the thing is busted. If it does work with the legit disc, but not with backups, then the logical assumption is that it won't play backups OR they need to be region patched.









(This is why I opted for just a CD + Genesis...)


----------



## neurotix

Eg. http://theisozone.com/downloads/other-consoles/sega-cd/sega-cd-region-changer-scdcon-25/

If a mod removes my link then just search "SCDCon 2.5"

If you have a Japanese X'eye, for example, to play a US game backup on it (Let's say Sonic CD (U) ) then you would need to patch the region of the iso to (J), Japanese.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Well, burning Sega CD games for the X'Eye isn't going well.... I keep trying to write at 4-2x, but it always goes up to 8x and the console never reads it. What do I do now?


that's a limitation of your burner, some burners can only write so slow.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

It is an american console, and when I bought it, the guy sent me a demo video of it playing a legit copy of Sonic CD. Think it is my storage medium? Using some Sony CD-Rs.


----------



## cdoublejj

wii games don't like being burned to certain brands. could be. also if it requires low burn speed thats a big deal. i know with wii back up it's was BIG deal iit HAD to be burned at 4x. the faster the burn the sloppier the burn,, too sloppier and the laser of said console can't read the tracks.


----------



## Mega Man

it can be you have to remember you need special CDroms to read burnt discs and not all can, my volvo would never read a burnt disc,

it is something we now take for granted as most cdroms will read burnt discs, but back then they wouldnt, or they needed to be a specific type +,- ect


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Seems to work fine now. I tried an old IDE drive I had laying around and it wrote at 8x, but that must have been low enough.


----------



## MaxFTW

Been a while again, Got a JP Sega saturn 100th campaign box version, And i done the PSU Swap with a PAL gen 1 and thats fine i believe, turns on and that and plays fine soooo...









Got the standard few games ATM like sega rally, the stuff i want is fairly uncommon and pricey.

Just picked up Darius Gaiden though







but i still dont know when i can plug the saturn in :/

But still i can just stick the disc into a PC and it will play on that


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Cool! Welcome to the JPN Saturn club! We should get jackets. Lol.


----------



## neurotix

I played Feel the Magic XY/XX and The Rub Rabbits! for Nintendo DS recently.

All I have to say is WTH Sega.






akachan wa doko kara kuru no?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Lel, my response exactly.


----------



## jetpak12

So that's where babies come from?


----------



## jetpak12

*Time to update the OP neurotix!*











I got my Genesis model 1.









I finally went into the store where I had seen a CDX previously. I was going in expecting to spend $100 for the CDX, but they didn't have it anymore, so I kind of splurged on the rest of the stuff. You can see all the prices I paid for everything, because I want to make sure everything works fine in case I need to make a return or exchange. Total came to $93 after tax.

The model 1 is an original non-TMSS version, and is in pretty good shape, a few scratches but nothing bad. All their Genesis were $30 each, and they had a good number of 1s and 2s, and even one 3. I looked through most of them until I found this one with the non-TMSS FCC code, so I decided on it. It also came with a six-button controller included in the price.

They did have a Genesis 2 paired with a CD model 2 for $80 but I don't want a Genesis model 2 and the CD would have made my model 1 really loooong.

Also got a 32X. The sticker price is $40, but they knocked it down to $30 since it didn't have the video cables. Still not the best price, but it was okay. It did come with the power supply, and I looked around on Ebay for a little while and put in an order for the video cables I need for $17 shipped (needed Genesis model 1 -> 32X crossover cable and a Genesis 2 AV out cable).

And since I got a 32X I had to get a 32X game, so I got Virtua Racing Deluxe for $4, and then found Jungle Strike for $5. And then I picked up Sega Bass Fishing for $3. I don't know how good it is, but Sega released it with a few other good Dreamcast games in their Dreamcast Collection for modern consoles, so it must be at least decent. And I'm curious to try out a fishing game.

And I was also looking for the Genesis 6-button arcade stick but all they had were two 3-button sticks from Asciiware. I'm not sure on the consensus on these sticks, so I only bought one. The stick feels very substantial with a lot of weight to it, which I like a lot. The stick and buttons also have a really great feel to them so I think it was a good buy at $15.

And then I went to the Target next door and got Sonic Unleashed for $15. Apparently its better than Sonic '06, so we'll see. I have low standards for it.









So all told I suppose my total comes out to about $125. What do you guys think?


----------



## neurotix

Seems like a decent bundle of stuff for the money you spent.

If I were you, I'd head back and pick up the Sega CD if you can get it separately. The length isn't really a big deal, and if it really bothers you you can find a plastic brick thing to put under the edge where the CD hangs over. Model 2 CDs are much more reliable than the Model 1 CD. If you plan on getting a CD at any time, the Model 2 is preferable.


----------



## jetpak12

Yeah, I'm thinking now that I'll go back and get the CD, since it is probably the more desirable/reliable of the CDs. The CD model 1 would look cooler but its more costly than a model 2 CD and more prone to breaking.

I've tested out everything I can (still waiting on cables for the 32X) and the Genesis 1 runs well.







It does have slight rainbow banding that's typical of the early non-TMSS models but it only appears on solid black screens and isn't very noticeable, so its probably better than most.


----------



## cdoublejj

any one see this yet? i saw a company doing a whole HDMI conversion kit for the NES.


----------



## jetpak12

The circle is complete.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> any one see this yet? i saw a company doing a whole HDMI conversion kit for the NES.


NES?! This is the Sega Club, get out!

JK.







You mean this? It looks really neat, the picture is awesome.


----------



## neurotix

I missed your last post, those look really nice.

I didn't know you had a Power Base Converter. Do you have any SMS games?

I have 35 SMS games so if you need recommendations let me know.











(Those are just the boxed ones, there are two missing I'm trying to sell, and I have 11 loose carts.)


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> The circle is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NES?! This is the Sega Club, get out!
> 
> JK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean this? It looks really neat, the picture is awesome.


Yeah! Also check this out!

http://www.hdretrovision.com/


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I missed your last post, those look really nice.
> 
> I didn't know you had a Power Base Converter. Do you have any SMS games?
> 
> I have 35 SMS games so if you need recommendations let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Those are just the boxed ones, there are two missing I'm trying to sell, and I have 11 loose carts.)


Those are some awesome SMS games. Wonder Boy III: The Dragon's Trap is my #1 fav SMS game, its so awesome.







Move over Shenmue 3, I would much rather see Sega do a sequel to the Wonder Boy series.

This picture is probably already posted somewhere in this thread, but here are the SMS games that I currently have:



I also had access to a lot of awesome SMS games as a kid: Shinobi, Afterburner, Hang-On, Wonder Boy III: Dragon's Trap, Astro Warrior, and a few more that weren't as good.









My cousin has that original SMS and those games, but he knows I want it so its not going to disappear.


----------



## jetpak12

Sorry for the double post.

I did a comparison between my Genesis 1/2/3 and 32X and here is what I came up with. Tests were done on a 30-some-inch generic brand CRT TV with composite video out and stereo sound to my mom's old college audio receiver and speakers (so they're about 30 years old, but I think they still sound really nice).

*VIDEO*
All three consoles display nearly identically. I can hook up two consoles with Sonic 1 (the only game I have two copies of) and flip my AV multiswitch and the screens look _exactly_ the same. Only thing to note is that the Genesis 1 has slight rainbow banding on solid black screens only.

All three consoles also display the typical rainbow banding on the waterfalls in Sonic 1.

As for the 32X, its display also matches those of the consoles by themselves, except for one notable exception: _no rainbow banding on the waterfalls in Sonic 1_.

I'm stealing this picture from this thread, but it displays exactly what I experience on my consoles:


*SOUND*
The sound output from each console was slightly different:
Genesis 1: Sounds nice, good balance and the stereo is a definite step-up from mono.
Genesis 2: Sounds almost like the Genesis 1, except that the bass is noticeably louder. Not overly much though and I think it still has a nice balance and sounds good.
Genesis 3: Sounds identical to the Genesis 1 with mono out, except that the overall sound volume is louder.

The only game I tested was Sonic 1, so maybe other games have more noticeable differences. I opened up my Genesis 2 because there was something moving around inside (turned out to be half of a Fruit Loop) and it has a discrete Yamaha 2612 sound chip. I couldn't tell what video encoder it has though. But based on the information in this guide, I think I have one with the Sony CXA1645 encoder since it says "Made in China" on the bottom. That also explains why the video quality is up to par with the other two consoles. So with the discrete sound chip and the Sony video encoder its either a VA2 or VA2.3 board (maybe it has the version number printed on the board somewhere? I forgot to look for that, or at least I didn't notice it anywhere).

The guide says that FM synth and PSG are out of balance on the VA2 and VA2.3 Genesis 2s, but I didn't notice. Apparently its most noticeable in SMS and Sega CD games, but I don't think I'll have to worry about it too much. My SMS adapter only fits on the Genesis 1, and if I play a Sega CD game that sounds like it has funky audio, I'll just hook up my model 1.









Overall, I was impressed with the audio and video quality of all my Genesis consoles, and I'm starting to warm up to the design on the model 2. It looks pretty sharp paired with the model 2 Sega CD, so that's what I'm going to keep hooked up for now.

In other news, I beat Sonic 1 for the first time on original hardware.







I know everyone says that the Sonic games are pretty easy, but I always have a hard time with Act 3 of the Labyrinth Zone (where you have to follow Dr. Robotnik up the shaft) and Act 3 of Scrap Brain Zone (which is like an extra evil version of Labyrinth Zone).


----------



## Mega Man

congrats

can i interest you in some gen 2 authentic sega cables ? i have seven ( just joking about selling mods, o i do have them )



you can see them in this pic !~


----------



## neurotix

Great post jetpak, you really did your homework.

I will take comparison pictures later myself. My phone has a 4K camera so I should be able to get pretty good detail. The 32X definitely has a superior video encoder. However, I still see slight rainbow banding with composite video. Also, the colors still blur together and pixels are hard to distinguish. On an emulator on my modded Xbox @ 720p, you can really tell the difference. Some pixels in the waterfall are actually white. I swear, Game Sack on youtube did a comparison of this and included S-video but I can't find the episode it's in...

@ Mega Man, did you say at one point that you had a spare Phantasy Star (SMS) instruction manual? I've been meaning to ask you about that. If you'd sell it to me for a good price, I would be interested...


----------



## Mega Man

i would have to look

wont be able to for a while ( in boxes and my wife will kill me ) probably on a weekend i am not on call ( on call this weekend probably next weekend


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> In other news, I beat Sonic 1 for the first time on original hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know everyone says that the Sonic games are pretty easy, but I always have a hard time with Act 3 of the Labyrinth Zone (where you have to follow Dr. Robotnik up the shaft) and Act 3 of Scrap Brain Zone (which is like an extra evil version of Labyrinth Zone).


I wouldn't say Sonic 1 and 2 were easy (though I wouldn't say they were hard either).

Sonic Chaos for the SMS was ridiculously easy though. One afternoon, myself and a mate completed the entire game without losing a single life!


----------



## neurotix

Take your time Mega. If I don't hear from you in a month or two, I'll remind you.









Totally want to complete my copy of Phantasy Star.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> congrats
> 
> can i interest you in some gen 2 authentic sega cables ? i have seven ( just joking about selling mods, o i do have them )
> 
> you can see them in this pic !~


I seriously would have bought one or two from you had I known! I had to order one from Ebay, which arrived last week.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Great post jetpak, you really did your homework.
> 
> I will take comparison pictures later myself. My phone has a 4K camera so I should be able to get pretty good detail. The 32X definitely has a superior video encoder. However, I still see slight rainbow banding with composite video. Also, the colors still blur together and pixels are hard to distinguish. On an emulator on my modded Xbox @ 720p, you can really tell the difference. Some pixels in the waterfall are actually white. I swear, Game Sack on youtube did a comparison of this and included S-video but I can't find the episode it's in...


With Sonic 1 paused I could flip my AV multiswitch and literally see no difference, but it might just be that my CRT isn't very good. But the picture looks really sharp to me. If you get some good comparison pics for your consoles, I'll try to replicate them on mine and take pictures too, for greater comparison. Might also be worth trying another game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I wouldn't say Sonic 1 and 2 were easy (though I wouldn't say they were hard either).
> 
> Sonic Chaos for the SMS was ridiculously easy though. One afternoon, myself and a mate completed the entire game without losing a single life!


Lol, interesting. Thanks.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Grabbed Lunar Silver Star, Composite cables for my Saturn, FIFA 96 and Cobra for $32 after trading in some PS2 games. Cobra doesn't work, sadly...


----------



## Mega Man

Still great find


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Cool, thanks. The intro for Silver Star is awesome. Take a look for yourself.


----------



## jetpak12

Very cool N00bBuilder, that Lunar intro is indeed really awesome.







I'll have to check it out my new CD.









I got a few new Genesis games recently:


I've played each of them for a short while, so here are my thoughts on each:

*Top Gear 2:* Pretty cool and fun racing game. Lots of tracks, good music and just fun to play. You can upgrade your car and your driver also yells at the other racers, which is neat. Plays a lot like the Lotus games on Genesis.
*Formula One:* Not sure why I got this except it is in mint condition and the box looked cool. The gameplay is pretty meh though. Nice that it has realworld tracks and graphics aren't bad, but it isn't very fun to play.
*The Lion King:* Wow, this game blew me away. I used to play it as a kid (at my neighbor's), but I forgot how amazing the graphics look for a 16-bit game. The animation is extremely fluid and looks just like the Disney movie (apparently the actual Disney animators made the animations).
*Doom (32X):* Its techinically impressive in some aspects, but apparently this game was rushed to meet the 32X launch and it shows; I feel like it could have been a lot better. The graphics are OK, the sound effects are spot on, but the music is atrocious. Controls better than I thought with only a D-pad for movement.
*Star Wars Arcade (32X):* I got the 32X to play this game.







Its a lot of fun with good graphics but it is repetitive (you basically just destroy waves of TIE fighters) and pretty hard. The sound effects are spot-on and it is really cool to do the Death Star trench run, even though its insanely hard.
*Motocross (32X):* I came across a random forum where someone said this game was good, so I picked it up since it was only a few bucks. I can see some potential but the gameplay is pretty bad. Maybe I need some more time with it to figure out how the mechanics of the game work. If you run into other racers though it makes a really annoying sound and you stop moving so you just get stuck in place until people move out of your way. When you're not running into people though its okay.

I also figured out a way to do a good Audio-Video comparison of my Genesis consoles using a USB capture stick thing I have. Only problem is that when I started recording the audio and video came out of sync and I spent all day today trying to find a capture program that was free, actually worked, and recorded good quality video. I finally found something that works, but now since I spent all day on this thing I don't feel like working on it anymore.







I'll finish it up tomorrow though and post it on YouTube so you guys can see.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Cool! Can't wait to see the video. And those look like some nice games. Do you find these at flea markets or thrift shops? I found all my games at a flea market vendor.


----------



## jetpak12

Glad someone is looking forward to it then.









I get my games from either local used game stores or online. In this case, Star Wars and Doom were a set from Ebay and the rest from a local store.

I haven't had much experience at flea markets. The only one I've ever been too was pretty sad and it seemed like the only videogames people sold were overpriced PS2 games. I'm not sure that there are any flea markets in my area now though.


----------



## jetpak12

Video is up on YouTube! http://youtu.be/Ni8sE3eLxhU

I've kept it unlisted because YouTube re-encoded the video after I uploaded it and destroyed the video quality I worked so hard to keep original and uncompressed.







I'm not good with YouTube, does someone know what format I can convert it to so that it takes less of a quality hit when I upload it? I recorded it at the original Genesis resolution of 320x240.

I have the original video available for download here if you want to see: http://1drv.ms/1DYaUJ0 (requires 7zip, ~250MB).

While I was at it, I also made comparisons with Revenge of Shinobi and Streets of Rage, but I'll wait on uploading them until I figure out a better way to keep a higher quality.

I opened up all my consoles to verify the motherboard revisions, and I think I got some good consoles (by chance, lol). They all have Sony video encoders, and discrete Yamaha sound chips. Interestingly, my model 1 is a VA2, so its the first revision released in the USA (in 1989) and my model 3 is a VA2 (produced in 1998) the last revision.









Anyways, let me know what you think and I'm open to suggestions on how to get better quality. I tried recording at 640x480 but the video quality wasn't as good as 320x240 and I wanted to try to keep it as close to the original as possible.

While I was at it, I also took screencaps of the waterfall in Sonic 1:


----------



## neurotix

Yeah, sorry but that video is 240p and looks like ass.

Can't really do a proper comparison until you fix that problem.

The screencaps are good though, and basically align with my experience.


----------



## Dimensive

I'm 31 years old and I still get asked how I don't know about a lot Nintendo games. Reason? I got a Sega Master System when I was 4-5 years old. I didn't have time for Nintendo, I was a Sega kid!


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Yeah, sorry but that video is 240p and looks like ass.
> 
> Can't really do a proper comparison until you fix that problem.
> 
> The screencaps are good though, and basically align with my experience.


Yep, and I'm not sure that I'll be able to fix it, except to just provide the original video as a download. However, I personally don't notice a difference, except that the Genesis 2 is maybe a little brighter. Since they all have Sony encoders they all look more or less identical. There's more of a difference in the sound, which is unchanged in the video conversion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I'm 31 years old and I still get asked how I don't know about a lot Nintendo games. Reason? I got a Sega Master System when I was 4-5 years old. I didn't have time for Nintendo, I was a Sega kid!


Same here. I didn't get into Nintendo until the 64, and then that was about it. SMS, Genesis, Saturn, Dreamcast, good times.







Although I didn't actually own any of those consoles until much later, but that's what all my friends and relatives had and played on when I was growing up.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Same here. I didn't get into Nintendo until the 64, and then that was about it. SMS, Genesis, Saturn, Dreamcast, good times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I didn't actually own any of those consoles until much later, but that's what all my friends and relatives had and played on when I was growing up.


I got the SMS then the Genesis. I would rent the Saturn on occasion from Blockbuster (ah, the good ole days). My friends had the Nintendo consoles. I moved on to the PSX once it came out.


----------



## jetpak12

My cousins had an SMS and a Saturn, which I played a lot of, and all my friends had the Genesis and then most moved to the Dreamcast.


----------



## Plan9

I hadn't realised this until the other day, but the _Sega Master System_ was largely a flop outside of Europe and Brazil. I have such fond memories of that console that it seems weird to imagine it not being a success.

I also hadn't realised it was called the _Sega Mark III_ in Japan and looked completely different to the American / European counterparts.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I hadn't realised this until the other day, but the _Sega Master System_ was largely a flop outside of Europe and Brazil. I have such fond memories of that console that it seems weird to imagine it not being a success.
> 
> I also hadn't realised it was called the _Sega Mark III_ in Japan and looked completely different to the American / European counterparts.


It may not have had the greatest success, but it had better games than the NES in my opinion.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> It may not have had the greatest success, but it had better games than the NES in my opinion.


I'd be inclined to agree. The SMS was targeted as more of an arcade experience so I could see parallels between the SMS and the DC (which I still consider as one of the greatest consoles ever made)


----------



## neurotix

Hmm, the issue with this is that the Master System had essentially the same hardware as EARLY Sega arcade games (such as Flicky) but in 1986.

Since it was released in 1986, it was popular from 86-90 similar to the Nintendo, but by that time Sega had moved on to 16-bit arcade machines such as System 16. That meant that games like Altered Beast that were popular in arcades, couldn't be replicated well on the 8-bit Master System hardware, let alone Super Scaler games. (They couldn't even be replicated perfectly on the Genesis.)

The Master System blows the NES out of the water in terms of graphics and sound, and it was good for it's time, but it was still 8-bit while new arcade games were 16-bit.


----------



## cdoublejj

Any of you looking forward to the new component cables from HD retro vision.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> Any of you looking forward to the new component cables from HD retro vision.


I really have no idea about this, sorry.

On another note... chairman of the SEGA club... anyone have any ideas on what we can do to make this club more popular, and increase it's activity? Or should we even bother? Seems like people DO post when they get new hardware or have questions. But the rest of the time, the activity is low.

I did have ideas like holding raffles to win random games and so on, I'd buy the games and pay for shipping. I can afford to. I want to see this club be successful. (Though, there's 73 pages so I'd say it already is.)

Also, can anyone here more knowledgeable than me confirm light guns working on flat CRTs? I'm having issues with my Nintendo zapper not working on my 2005 CRT TV, that's flat. It is NOT an LCD or "HDTV". It's a CRT, but a flat one. I'm not sure if it's the TV, or if my Zapper is dead. My Sega light phaser doesn't work either. I kind of want to get into light gun games because I think they're cool- I really want to play Virtua Cop 2 again. House of the Dead on Dreamcast also looks good, and my fiance loves horror/zombie stuff. I have the Dreamcast keyboard that I've never used so I could play Typing of the Dead if I wanted.

Mega Man, did you ever find that spare Phantasy Star manual? I'd REALLY like to have a complete copy of it.

Also, I have been playing TONS of Phantasy Star Online 2. If anyone wants to see screenshots, I have a ton of them. I also set up a stream. http://www.twitch.tv/neurotix_/profile You can see me doing very high level missions and gameplay there.


----------



## jetpak12

When I first created this club, I envisioned using it for two purposes: reliving the old Sega hardware days, whether through nostalgia or buying old hardware and games, and following new Sega software releases. This thread is almost entirely the former, although I don't know if keeping track of new Sega releases is going to help keep the thread more active. I think its just the kind of people here on OCN, since they're mostly here for PC hardware discussions, and most videogame discussion is focused on PC.

So basically, I have no idea how to make the thread more active, except simply trying to increase exposure and awareness for it. I'd say that the club has been fairly successful, although posts can be few and far between at times.

And I'm all for raffle prizes, but I don't want to be the only person here to win them.









As for your CRT issue, we had talked about it before and I don't have any experience with it, but maybe this will help? http://www.sega-16.com/forum/showthread.php?19543-Light-Guns-on-HD-CRT-Televisions I'm pretty sure you said yours isn't an "HD" CRT, but it sounds like some later model CRTs use different interlacing techniques that effectively defeat what lightguns are using to register hits. Maybe you've seen this already though, I just got it from a quick web search.


----------



## neurotix

Well, when WE founded the club it was mostly with a retro hardware/game collecting focus.

I'd say probably 90% of posts in the thread are about that, with the rest being about the games Sega makes now. Even recently, people have been posting about the retro hardware pickups. I think we can all agree, Sega of the 90's was a different company, and for the most part, the games they made then are superior to the ones they make now. They're still a good developer, but since maybe 2005 they've lost a lot of their creative spirit and innovation. I don't see them making stuff like Space Channel 5 Part 2, Feel the Magic, Crazy Taxi 3, Panzer Dragoon Orta and so on anymore. Maybe it's just that their more creative, "niche" titles are staying in Japan now.

Whatever the case, I agree with you. The activity comes and goes. I haven't been active on OCN recently. I also haven't been buying retro games at all, so no pickups to take photos of.

It's not a big deal, I'm sure we'll still have posts, I would just like to see even more members join, more activity, and I'd like to hold some contests and stuff for you guys.


----------



## Mega Man

truth be told imo consoles are really dieing out

call me an elitist i am ok.

but what do they have?

they rarely put out any ( they being anything ) thing worth while to play, it is COD and the other ones... ( battlefield, far cry { more like ubicrap })

halo still has a great story but i really hope they stop screwing it up and come up with something new, and gimp the darn BR/Sniper
Gears which imo is the only relatively creative thing on xbox, but tbh is getting old ( so is halo )

God of war *( again getting old )

zelda ( going imo in entirely the WRONG direction )

seriously i to this can CAN NOT beat TMNT on NES but yet i can run though a day some of the games we put out today, i can be half asleep while doing it??!?

some just take a week or so grinding...

the last truly unique game i played was catherine. which is really sad.

when will someone innovate rather then follow the trend.

when gamers were looked down upon as the outcasts, there was so much innovation... now there is just the same crap over and over and over again. even SE has fallen to it.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> truth be told imo consoles are really dieing out
> 
> call me an elitist i am ok.
> 
> but what do they have?
> 
> they rarely put out any ( they being anything ) thing worth while to play, it is COD and the other ones... ( battlefield, far cry { more like ubicrap })
> 
> halo still has a great story but i really hope they stop screwing it up and come up with something new, and gimp the darn BR/Sniper
> Gears which imo is the only relatively creative thing on xbox, but tbh is getting old ( so is halo )
> 
> God of war *( again getting old )
> 
> zelda ( going imo in entirely the WRONG direction )
> 
> seriously i to this can CAN NOT beat TMNT on NES but yet i can run though a day some of the games we put out today, i can be half asleep while doing it??!?
> 
> some just take a week or so grinding...
> 
> the last truly unique game i played was catherine. which is really sad.
> 
> when will someone innovate rather then follow the trend.
> 
> when gamers were looked down upon as the outcasts, there was so much innovation... now there is just the same crap over and over and over again. even SE has fallen to it.


+1

Yeah Mega, I agree 100%

I ask people, kids, my brother's friends if they're gamers, and what games they play. "Halo", "COD" are the answers. Get the hell out of here with that mess. If all you play is those games, you aren't a true gamer imo.

I was teased and ostracized in school for being a gamer, and being a part of gamer culture. Now it's huge, but all people know is the new stuff, and the popular AAA stuff. It sucks because it's become so corporate, and now people who have never played games before, the same people who probably teased me, identify with it. Well guess what, I don't accept them. They are trying to take what's mine, and further, the corporations have basically ruined my only escape since childhood.

At least there's still indie games, and some excellent games from smaller developers, or Japanese developers. (Runic Games (Torchlight) and Level 5 games on 3DS come to mind.)

There's still new games being made that are quite good but it certainly isn't Halo or Destiny or COD or any of that. I'll probably always be a retro gamer. The funny thing is, even niche games like retro games are becoming big, I was at a department store the other day and saw a bunch of Minecraft shirts for young boys, and even some with 8-bit style sprites on them, it's crazy how pop culture is appropriating this stuff.


----------



## Plan9

Aye. Being a geek is cool these days. Which is why I now identify myself as a nerd because I don't want to be associated with the trendy geeks.


----------



## Mega Man

I watched an awesome show about video games.

The guy from the guild ( opposing guild leader ) was being interviewed ( I gotta say he seems not only cool but extremely intelligent. )

He said that we made gaming so cool they wanted to join.

( end quote )
It really is what happened if you think about it. Then they screwed it up


----------



## jetpak12

For me, as long as a game is fun to me, then I'm happy with it. I'll choose to put my money wherever I have the most fun, whether that's consoles or PCs, or whatever. That said, neither the Xbone nor PS4 have shown me anything that looks like fun, or provide a unique experience, like Nintendo still does. PCs have always been more powerful than consoles, but back in the 90s I feel like developers made games that catered to their hardware really well (or at least the games that have stood out on those consoles, this isn't the case for every 8-bit or 16-bit game). Modern consoles only seem to be concerned about graphics, and have forgotten what gives games substance. Rather, developers have been turning to quick and easy cash cows (COD, Halo, Ass Creed, etc). Maybe its the instant gratification culture we live in now.

I'm not trying to sound elitist or anything though, I have a 360 and a PS3 with lots of games like that I like on both, and I'll probably end up getting an Xbone or PS4 at some point in the future if I find some games that interest me (and after their price has gone down considerably). Just wanted to rant about modern big-budget games I guess. (Don't get me started about how its now okay to release horribly glitchy games....)

What really gets me though are mobile "games". It almost seems like being a "gamer" nowadays is playing games on a smartphone. I've yet to find a game that I actually enjoy after 5 minutes on my new Android phone, everything I've tried is just the same level repeated over and over and over and over again with adverts stuck in between and artificial paywalls. And recently I've been seeing a bunch of TV commercials for mobile games. They look so poorly made that they always make me cringe. Do those commercials actually make people want to play their games?

I don't call myself a gamer, really. When people at work ask me what I like to do in my free time, I've started saying that I'm a PC enthusiast.

/end_rambling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Well, when WE founded the club it was mostly with a retro hardware/game collecting focus.


Sorry about that, I didn't mean to mis-credit you, that's true.


----------



## neurotix

I agree, I play what's fun, and we have a 360 in the house too. The games we have for it, well a lot of them I bought and I bought them for my brother (it's his 360). They aren't popular games, and probably not "AAA" titles; though, it depends on what side of the Pacific you're from. For example, the game Blue Dragon, which was made by Mistwalker, and had a substantial budget behind it. That's Hironobu Sakaguchi's game, the creator of Final Fantasy, as we damn sure know that ACTUAL Final Fantasy by Squeenix blows major ass now. Still, my point, this game was highly anticipated in Japan and had a pretty large budget and development cycle, and over there would probably qualify as a "big game".. but here it basically failed

A lot of the other 360 games we have are similar, Dragon's Dogma, The Last Remnant, etc. I don't think there's a single CoD or Battlefield game in the house. We have Bioware stuff, but that's about it.

PC, well let's just put it this way: I'm starting to feel like I wasted my money. I play PSO2 more than anything, and a lot of the other PC games I want to play are console ports anyway. The one exception is Dragon Age Inquisition, that was worth it, though still an average entry in the series, and doesn't hold a candle to Origins. I have all the stuff like Far Cry, Metro, Crysis, and a million other clone games, but the problem is they're all about graphics but the gameplay sucks.

Not to mention, all the other issues like you mentioned, games being gimped for one GPU brand or the other, serious bugs, draconian DRM...

I'd be better off just playing old freaking MS-DOS 6.22 games in Dosbox if I want a unique PC experience: Tyrian never gets old to me. A lot of those old PC games, I know nothing about. Also, games like Wizardry and The Bard's Tale, Ultima VII (if you can get it to RUN) and so on hold my attention for hours. When and why did first person dungeon crawlers die on PC? They were huge in the 80s.

Also I'd take Doom or Duke Nukem over "Modern Tactical Afghanistan Iraqi Kurdistan Shooter Reject #638" or "Post Apocalyptic Post Mortem Nuclear Bunker Digger Shooter #17923"

EDIT: Also, I agree, mobile games are a freaking joke... so are most "free-to-play" games. So is DLC. These three things are all a godawful abomination, they're a result of corporate economists studying and find new ways to "monetize" gaming. Like all good things, everything is eventually ruined by money and greed. Now that games aren't a "kid" thing, or a niche thing, like they were in the 80s and 90s, things are only going to get worse and worse. Hey, at least I know when I buy a Sega Genesis cart it INCLUDES THE WHOLE FREAKING GAME with no "bonus costumes" at $5 a pack or a "cooldown timer" that prevents me playing unless I pay a fee.

Mega Man did you find the Phantasy Star manual yet?


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> For me, as long as a game is fun to me, then I'm happy with it. I'll choose to put my money wherever I have the most fun, whether that's consoles or PCs, or whatever. That said, neither the Xbone nor PS4 have shown me anything that looks like fun, or provide a unique experience, like Nintendo still does. PCs have always been more powerful than consoles, but back in the 90s I feel like developers made games that catered to their hardware really well (or at least the games that have stood out on those consoles, this isn't the case for every 8-bit or 16-bit game). Modern consoles only seem to be concerned about graphics, and have forgotten what gives games substance. Rather, developers have been turning to quick and easy cash cows (COD, Halo, Ass Creed, etc). Maybe its the instant gratification culture we live in now.


I put that down to some of the same reasons that the movie industry is suffering right now:

we've reached an age where a great deal of plot concepts have already been explored. Which makes it harder to be original
the cost of developing new games (and movies) have become so expensive that the big studios are scared to take a risk on unknown formulas - which is why indie studios often stand out for producing alternative games / movies (lower overheads, leaner budgets, etc)


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Ayy! I'm back! Only thing that has happened in the past 3 weeks I've been gone was me getting a free Pioneer SX1300 and a set of blown-out (on the woofers) Sony SS-U3190 speakers. Already got a new set of Dayton woofers ordered!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I agree, I play what's fun, and we have a 360 in the house too. The games we have for it, well a lot of them I bought and I bought them for my brother (it's his 360). They aren't popular games, and probably not "AAA" titles; though, it depends on what side of the Pacific you're from. For example, the game Blue Dragon, which was made by Mistwalker, and had a substantial budget behind it. That's Hironobu Sakaguchi's game, the creator of Final Fantasy, as we damn sure know that ACTUAL Final Fantasy by Squeenix blows major ass now. Still, my point, this game was highly anticipated in Japan and had a pretty large budget and development cycle, and over there would probably qualify as a "big game".. but here it basically failed
> 
> A lot of the other 360 games we have are similar, Dragon's Dogma, The Last Remnant, etc. I don't think there's a single CoD or Battlefield game in the house. We have Bioware stuff, but that's about it.
> 
> PC, well let's just put it this way: I'm starting to feel like I wasted my money. I play PSO2 more than anything, and a lot of the other PC games I want to play are console ports anyway. The one exception is Dragon Age Inquisition, that was worth it, though still an average entry in the series, and doesn't hold a candle to Origins. I have all the stuff like Far Cry, Metro, Crysis, and a million other clone games, but the problem is they're all about graphics but the gameplay sucks.
> 
> Not to mention, all the other issues like you mentioned, games being gimped for one GPU brand or the other, serious bugs, draconian DRM...
> 
> I'd be better off just playing old freaking MS-DOS 6.22 games in Dosbox if I want a unique PC experience: Tyrian never gets old to me. A lot of those old PC games, I know nothing about. Also, games like Wizardry and The Bard's Tale, Ultima VII (if you can get it to RUN) and so on hold my attention for hours. When and why did first person dungeon crawlers die on PC? They were huge in the 80s.
> 
> Also I'd take Doom or Duke Nukem over "Modern Tactical Afghanistan Iraqi Kurdistan Shooter Reject #638" or "Post Apocalyptic Post Mortem Nuclear Bunker Digger Shooter #17923"
> 
> EDIT: Also, I agree, mobile games are a freaking joke... so are most "free-to-play" games. So is DLC. These three things are all a godawful abomination, they're a result of corporate economists studying and find new ways to "monetize" gaming. Like all good things, everything is eventually ruined by money and greed. Now that games aren't a "kid" thing, or a niche thing, like they were in the 80s and 90s, things are only going to get worse and worse. Hey, at least I know when I buy a Sega Genesis cart it INCLUDES THE WHOLE FREAKING GAME with no "bonus costumes" at $5 a pack or a "cooldown timer" that prevents me playing unless I pay a fee.
> 
> Mega Man did you find the Phantasy Star manual yet?


no sorry I have not looked. I will be cleaning the basement tomorrow however ( if I don't start the wife will kill) and I can tell you. Sorry man time is less and less available.

Shadow of Mordor was epic fyi


----------



## neurotix

Hmm yeah, I've heard it's good but I'm not really into LOTR.

I might check it out anyway since it's still an RPG.


----------



## Mega Man

ok i dont get super excited often ...

but check out the SEGA Genesis Classics Pack 5 on steam !~!~!~!~!~

they have epic games in this pack ... but check this out



edit have not found the manual yet but still several places that may have it


----------



## neurotix

Hey, sorry about this, I saw your message but haven't gotten around to answering it till now.

That is definitely a great pack of games for Phantasy Star IV alone. III was terrible (does anyone here like this game???), and II was really good but VERY unforgiving and difficult, and requiring maps and patience. I actually played through and beat PSII on a real Genesis about 3 years ago. I was only lvl 28 when I beat Dark Force and didn't even have Megid, that's a pretty low level to clear the game at. Let me just say, I'm pretty proud of this accomplishment (i.e. no save states) because its a pretty tough and confusing game. Maybe someday I'll beat it without having to use maps. I was more of a Nintendo kid and had all the old Final Fantasy's, but my friend who got me into RPGs had a Genesis and that game.

Don't worry too much about the manual; there's no rush. Even if you find it, I'm not sure I would pay more than a 20 spot for it. If you DO find it just send me a pm and we can work something out. I'm in no rush to complete my Phantasy Star so it's not a big deal.

On another note, I actually SOLD some games today. I sold Gaiares (GEN), Alex Kidd the Lost Stars (SMS), Space Harrier CIB (SMS), 4 crappy Game Gear games (Blackjack etc) and I think that's it for Sega stuff. I also sold my N64 and 3 games, the only good one was Goldeneye, a month or two ago I sold my copy of Smash Bros for $70 online. Now that I don't have Smash I will NEVER hook up the N64. The only games I'd care about on it are Mario 64, Mario Kart and Smash.

Gaiares was too hard, it's a horizontal shooter, I could make it to the first stage boss and then I'd die, but it starts you at the boss again right away with a pea shooter and you can't power up. Alex Kidd the Lost Stars- I don't know why anyone likes Alex Kidd. All of his games basically suck. The Lost Stars is supposedly the worst. Watch a video or something, it's awful. It does have some nice sounding digitized speech for the time, though.

My local game shop owner is awesome, he gave me $94 in trade in. I got a Game Boy Color, Donkey Kong and Tetris for it. I got Final Fantasy I&II Dawn of Souls CIB for GBA. It's not worth much now but maybe in 10-15 years it will be. I got 5 NES games and some other stuff too.


----------



## Dimensive

I have been watching Classic Games Done Quick this past week and noticed a lot of Nintendo games being run. I'm so glad I got the Master System when I was a kid...

Watched Kung Fu get beaten in 5 minutes, where I enjoyed hours of Black Belt. Alex Kidd/Wonder Boy kicked Mario's ass. And who can forget the Snail Maze?









I still love Nintendo games, but SEGA had better games back in the day, in my opinion.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I play MvC2 and Third Strike exclusively on Sega Dreamcast and am a HUGE original Sonics fan. Can I join?


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I have been watching Classic Games Done Quick this past week and noticed a lot of Nintendo games being run. I'm so glad I got the Master System when I was a kid...
> 
> Watched Kung Fu get beaten in 5 minutes, where I enjoyed hours of Black Belt. Alex Kidd/Wonder Boy kicked Mario's ass. And who can forget the Snail Maze?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still love Nintendo games, but SEGA had better games back in the day, in my opinion.


I was a Nintendo kid. My friends had SEGA growing up, though none of them really had the Master System. This is why I collect Sega now, because I couldn't when I was young. I love Sega and though I might run the club and love the games (especially the classic Sega arcade games + ports), I'm going to have to respectfully disagree here.

Super Mario Bros 3 sold the NES, just like Mario World sold the SNES. It had so many firsts (overworld stage select map?). Sorry, but it's like apples and oranges; SMB3 was (and still is) one of the best selling games of all time. Alex Kidd doesn't even compare







(I have all the Alex Kidd games btw, and generally think they're terrible- even the first one, that everyone claimed was the best one). This is the same reason the Game Boy outsold the Lynx, Game Gear and TurboXpress; not only was it cheaper, but it had Tetris. Later, it had Pokemon, and come on, that stuff is like digital crack for kids. Thats why Nintendo's handhelds have always outsold the competition, even now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I play MvC2 and Third Strike exclusively on Sega Dreamcast and am a HUGE original Sonics fan. Can I join?


Yes, of course you can join. However, why are you playing the Dreamcast 3rd Strike? I used to play that game in tournaments before it was obsoleted by SFIV. I was able to go to Family Fun Arcade in Granada Hills, CA, to play it with other pros before they closed, on back to back arcade cabs. The Dreamcast port was a port of the "Ver B" bugfix arcade board. That means that stuff like Urien's and Oro's unblockables don't work at all, they were removed. If you just play casually, that's fine, but in serious competition most players prefer the Anniversary Edition ports on PS2, or the HD Remixed version on 360 and PS3. (And a proper arcade stick, of course.) The Dreamcast version was played circa 2002, when it was the only home release of the game at all, which was around the time I started. But tournament play is generally done on real Ver A arcade machines if available.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I was a Nintendo kid. My friends had SEGA growing up, though none of them really had the Master System. This is why I collect Sega now, because I couldn't when I was young. I love Sega and though I might run the club and love the games (especially the classic Sega arcade games + ports), I'm going to have to respectfully disagree here.
> 
> Super Mario Bros 3 sold the NES, just like Mario World sold the SNES. It had so many firsts (overworld stage select map?). Sorry, but it's like apples and oranges; SMB3 was (and still is) one of the best selling games of all time. Alex Kidd doesn't even compare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I have all the Alex Kidd games btw, and generally think they're terrible- even the first one, that everyone claimed was the best one). This is the same reason the Game Boy outsold the Lynx, Game Gear and TurboXpress; not only was it cheaper, but it had Tetris. Later, it had Pokemon, and come on, that stuff is like digital crack for kids. Thats why Nintendo's handhelds have always outsold the competition, even now.
> Yes, of course you can join. However, why are you playing the Dreamcast 3rd Strike? I used to play that game in tournaments before it was obsoleted by SFIV. I was able to go to Family Fun Arcade in Granada Hills, CA, to play it with other pros before they closed, on back to back arcade cabs. The Dreamcast port was a port of the "Ver B" bugfix arcade board. That means that stuff like Urien's and Oro's unblockables don't work at all, they were removed. If you just play casually, that's fine, but in serious competition most players prefer the Anniversary Edition ports on PS2, or the HD Remixed version on 360 and PS3. (And a proper arcade stick, of course.) The Dreamcast version was played circa 2002, when it was the only home release of the game at all, which was around the time I started. But tournament play is generally done on real Ver A arcade machines if available.


Sorry for the late reply. I primarily play MvC2 and the best version for that game was on the Dreamcast. I even picked up an old Sony Triton 32" CRT TV.


----------



## Plan9

I recently bought myself a Mega Drive with Sonic 1, Road Rash 2 and FIFA 97 (which sadly doesn't work).

Looking forward to buying more games


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

FIFA 97 not working? Thats not sad, thats a blessing! Hated that game.

Um...well, a friend of mine found this Sega hardware girls anime searching on Crunchyroll. I'll have you watch it yourself. I, to be honest, really enjoyed it. I typically hate anime, but this was cool.

http://www.crunchyroll.com/hi-scool-seha-girls


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Dang, my collection has gotten MASSIVE. Got a PS1 and a BOXED Neo Geo CD!!

http://imgur.com/a/Nfijx


----------



## Mega Man

nice !~~

that is a pretty rare find tbh

i forgot i bought a "uforce" in box that is my newest

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AlFXc8e11E


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nice !~~
> 
> that is a pretty rare find tbh
> 
> i forgot i bought a "uforce" in box that is my newest
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AlFXc8e11E


WOAH! How does it work?


----------



## Mega Man

tbh it sits in the box really well. i just bought it to keep not to use but i have not had a chance to use it

in other news http://form.e.gamestop.com/ats/msg.aspx?sg1=a9cf7375f244bcd2bebf2de1f5859349

gamestop now selling classics ( scroll to thee bottom )


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Lol, nice. I saw that on Gamestop selling games. Kinda excited, as the prices don't look too terrible and my local Play N Trade closed long ago, which put a huge damper on my collecting as the nearest video game store that sells retro stuff is 30 minutes away in a very slum part of town.


----------



## Plan9

I've now got a Mega CD and a copy of Sonic CD (which doesn't play







) as well as a Jaguar racing game (which is surprisingly fun considering how mediocre the graphics are).

Got a few more cartridge games for the Megadrive too:

Game bundle (includes Streets of Rage, Sonic 1, Columns, some footie game and possibly a 5 game I've forgotten about). I already have Sonic 1, and don't like Columns much, but the bundle is worth it just for SoR)
Mortal Kombat
Some snooker game I'm yet to try
This was all birthday presents (w00t w00t) and I think there was another game I've gotten too, but not had the time to play on the Megadrive much so only tested a couple of the games so far.









I also bought myself a scart cable for the console because I was sick of half my TVs not tuning the AV properly.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I've now got a Mega CD and a copy of Sonic CD (which doesn't play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) as well as a Jaguar racing game (which is surprisingly fun considering how mediocre the graphics are).
> 
> Got a few more cartridge games for the Megadrive too:
> 
> Game bundle (includes Streets of Rage, Sonic 1, Columns, some footie game and possibly a 5 game I've forgotten about). I already have Sonic 1, and don't like Columns much, but the bundle is worth it just for SoR)
> Mortal Kombat
> Some snooker game I'm yet to try
> This was all birthday presents (w00t w00t) and I think there was another game I've gotten too, but not had the time to play on the Megadrive much so only tested a couple of the games so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought myself a scart cable for the console because I was sick of half my TVs not tuning the AV properly.


Awesome! Sounds like a good birthday to me! And you can also burn Sega CD games onto a CD-R. Just Google how.


----------



## Plan9

Yeah it was a pretty cool birthday









I did try downloading Sonic CD before I bought it, but that didn't work. Which made the legitimate copy failing doubly frustrating....

Just spend the evening playing on the Megadrive, the game I'd missed off my list was Alien 3. Sadly Mortal Kombat doesn't play either (not having much luck am I







)


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Yeah, you need a VERY slow 1-4x burner for burning Sega CD/Mega CD games and some good media, like the Music CD Memorex (which works better than Sony for me) or Taiyo Yudens. You can get a big cake box of Taiyo Yudens for $20 on Amazon with Walmart Photo stickers on them. Have you tried cleaning the non-working carts?


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Yeah, you need a VERY slow 1-4x burner for burning Sega CD/Mega CD games and some good media, like the Music CD Memorex (which works better than Sony for me) or Taiyo Yudens. You can get a big cake box of Taiyo Yudens for $20 on Amazon with Walmart Photo stickers on them. Have you tried cleaning the non-working carts?


My CD recorder doesn't go below 8x or 21x (I don't think many modern optical drives do). But I'll try new CD-R's, the ones I've got are pretty old.

Not tried cleaning the carts yet.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Oh, ok. Older CDRs should work best. What you need is a 4x-1x drive, like one of those old beige IDE Plexors. But really, try the Taiyo Yudens. They might work for yah.


----------



## Plan9

I'd not even heard of Taiyo Yudens before.









I'm pretty sure I have some old IDE drives floating about from ancient builds. I might throw one in my home server (since it's not going to fit in my laptop







)

Thanks for the recommendations


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

No problem.


----------



## neurotix

Ah jeez guys, I'm sorry I missed all this.







I haven't been checking OCN much and this thread was way down in my sub list..

The Neo Geo CD is fantastic, I'd kill for one of those. We never have anything cool like that around here. The console collection is good too but, no Nintendo stuff. =/ I love Sega but I gotta have my NES, first console. SNES was second. All my friends had Sega when I was a kid, so I grew up playing it too but we had Nintendo stuff. Now that I'm an adult I can have both. =)

Mega Man, the gamestop classic game thing online is really interesting. Did you fricken look at the Super Nintendo section? They had Super Mario RPG listed for *$49.99* , but it was sold out. That's crazy, that game regularly goes for over twice that.

CDs for burning for Sega CD, I just use Memorex from Wal-mart no problem. I don't think I even bother with burning them at a low speed and they tend to work fine on both my Model 1 (when it works) and my Model 2 (which always works flawlessly.)

If it helps, I just have a generic Lite-On DVD-RW drive from Newegg that cost me $20. It allows me to do 4x speed. (I usually only do this for OS discs, Linux).

It shows up as an ATAPI iHAS324 and it's just Lite-on. I believe it's SATA II. The problem with an old IDE burner is obviously, IDE hasn't been used regularly on motherboards since around 2008. I have no idea if there are adapters to make them work or not.

Also, I have had very good luck with Verbatim brand media but I don't know if they make CD-Rs or not.

As far as what I got recently, let me see if I remember...



I traded my N64, and a few Sega games to get the Game Boy Color. I have more games than that, including Pokemon (with a dying battery). I decided I want to collect for Game Boy. I'm pretty satisfied with my NES and Genesis collections. Sega CD, Saturn etc don't interest me and they are far too expensive. If I were going to drop $200 on a single game it damn well better be a huge Neo Geo AES cart.

I found this at half price books by the game guides section:





A few months ago I got this, and it's actually Sega:





The game shelf currently:



Next on the agenda is selling my 7770 that I've used once and using the money to get Chrono Trigger. And then probably locking it up so nobody steals it. Because I'm paranoid like that.

Also, the guy who mentioned the Genesis 6-pak: it's Golden Axe, Streets of Rage, Super Hang-On, Revenge of Shinobi, Columns and Sonic the Hedgehog. *Every* Genesis owner should have this cartridge.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Mega Man, the gamestop classic game thing online is really interesting. Did you fricken look at the Super Nintendo section? They had Super Mario RPG listed for *$49.99* , but it was sold out. That's crazy, that game regularly goes for over twice that.


hehe i wont tell you how much i bought BOTH of mine that are CIB for


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> It shows up as an ATAPI iHAS324 and it's just Lite-on. I believe it's SATA II. The problem with an old IDE burner is obviously, IDE hasn't been used regularly on motherboards since around 2008. I have no idea if there are adapters to make them work or not.


There are adapters, but I also have a random IDE socket on my file servers motherboard


----------



## WhiteCrane

First Shenmue and now this... I think old Sega may be coming back,

http://www.gamnesia.com/news/sega-vows-to-win-back-gamers-trust#.VZ00-PmrSM8


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteCrane*
> 
> First Shenmue and now this... I think old Sega may be coming back,
> 
> http://www.gamnesia.com/news/sega-vows-to-win-back-gamers-trust#.VZ00-PmrSM8


awesome news


----------



## Mega Man

i hope it is true but i highly doubt they will, i hope i am wrong however

sega dreamcast 4k









hey i can hope !


----------



## WhiteCrane

There are YouTube videos of Dreamcast games upscaled to 1080p and 4K.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteCrane*
> 
> There are YouTube videos of Dreamcast games upscaled to 1080p and 4K.


You mean this?


----------



## neurotix

*Minor update:*

Added returns between each user's name in the user list to make reading it easier.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nice !~~
> 
> that is a pretty rare find tbh
> 
> i forgot i bought a "uforce" in box that is my newest
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AlFXc8e11E


Whoa whoa whoa! Uforce actually made it to the market? I remember seeing pics of it in Nintendo power, but never thought it was actually ever sold.


----------



## Mr357

I'd like to join the club!









I own both a Model 2 Genesis and NTSC Dreamcast.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'd like to join up, have owned Sega Genesis (Model 2), Sega Saturn, and Dreamcast. Stupidly got rid of them when I was young, now I am trying to get them back...so far have another Genesis (Model 2) and a Dreamcast, working on Saturn next, then 32X and Sega CD. 32X and Sega CD were massive wants for me as a kid, but could never afford/convince parents to buy them. Definitely want to get a hold of them someday though. A Nomad would be cool too, I guess...but I'm not really much of a portable type of gamer. Slowly building a library, but right now my game collection is pretty lacking in the Sega department. All I have for my Genesis at the moment is Sonic 2, Cool Spot, and Subterrania. Dreamcast I have a few more than that, Sonic Adventure, Sonic Shuffle, House of the Dead 2, Tokyo Extreme Racer 2, Speed Devils, Resident Evil Code Veronica, Shenmue, and a couple I can't remember off the top of my head. Sega is definitely my pick between Sony,Nintendo,Sega and Microsoft though. I was the kid who had Sega everything when everyone else had Super Nintendo and Playstation (though i eventually got those too). I was the first one I knew to get Genesis, Saturn, and Dreamcast growing up. Dreamcast was the best though cause all the Playstation guys who made fun of it ended up waiting about a year to get their PS2 lol

My "retro" gaming shelf, as it sits currently (really dusty...need some covers or something since I don't play them all that often...except the Dreamcast) -


Still missing some systems...namely Sega Saturn and Gamecube. Also want to get a Sega CD, 32X. Ones I wouldn't mind getting if I can find for a decent price are the 3DO and Neo Geo, and a few others I suppose. Anything really, but those are the ones I really want that I don't have.

And this is how everything is hooked up at the same time lol Not pretty...eventually I will break all the PCB from the enclosures and rewire/put everything in a single enclosure. For now though, this works. Only the PS2 and Xbox are on component. Working on getting a CRT TV with component hookups, everything is on a 32" LCD for the time being. Also, Dreamcast VGA adapter...soon!


----------



## Mega Man

welcome @! you both

i miss cool spot !~

my old tv looked like that, i am going to make a av selector at some point, atm my priorities are set but soon - one day !~


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> welcome @! you both
> 
> i miss cool spot !~
> 
> my old tv looked like that, i am going to make a av selector at some point, atm my priorities are set but soon - one day !~


I was literally going to sit down not long ago and build a new input selector with the existing PCB from those input selector boxes I already have...got as far as drawing up a "schematic" or whatever you want to call it, looked at all the wires and solder points and said to myself, "Another day!" lol It would be simpler to start from scratch I think lol I've looked on Amazon, but they want $60 for one that would get most of my consoles hooked up...I'd rather another console with that money







The mess of cables is up in my bedroom where no one really sees it any. Like I said, for now, it works. My game selection will be steadily growing...I tend to only pick stuff up that is well below Ebay pricing though. I have a okay collection of CIB PC games...about 150 or so...but my console collection is just sad in comparison. Been trying to buy a few games a month, and pretty much stopped buying PC games unless it's dirt cheap/really is something I want. Nice thing is Genesis games are generally really cheap around here. Dreamcast is getting expensive for the good stuff...almost as bad as N64. Notice I have Conker's Bad Fur Day...


----------



## Mega Man

your find it, they tend to drop when made avail on new consoles marketplace !~

i got CIB mario rpg for 50 when you could not find just the game for 100 i just check pawn shops and the mom and pop game shops


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Yeah, pawn shops are where I get most of my console stuff. There are a couple retro gaming shops in town...one has everything, KW Vintage games...cool to visit, but way overpriced on everything. Basically Ebay price + 10%. The other, The Games Exchange, I have been shopping at since I was a kid, great store, great prices, run by great people, but really poor selection. The staff makes that store. KW Vintage almost literally has everything you could ever imagine (owner showed me their "storage"...all I can say is WOW), and likely a ton of copies too lol Too bad about the pricing. Apparently they are a little better on price if you just trade instead of buy, but I hate trading. If I buy a game, it's cause I want it







I wish I never traded or sold all the games I did when I was young, kicking myself for it now. There is a video of KW Vintage doing a storage room and store tour on Youtube if anyone wanted to see...most gaming stuff I have ever seen in one place.


----------



## neurotix

Added you both to the club.

Also, added a link to OCN Retro in the OP to encourage more activity in that club.

Nice pictures and setup.

So for me, it was the opposite. I always had Nintendo systems growing up. Looking back on it, I don't regret it at all because I loved Mario, and because Final Fantasy (my favorite retro series), Chrono Trigger etc were all on SNES. However, I had neighbors and friends who had the Genesis, and I got to play it a lot. A friend had Streets of Rage 2, Golden Axe 2 and especially Phantasy Star 2 (along with a Power Base Converter and Phantasy Star 1) and I played all of them, and loved them. I was a kid, though, and my dad was a jerk, there's no way I'd even *dream* about asking for a Genesis when I already had a SNES. Now that I'm grown, of course, I can have all the systems









The biggest thing I liked about Sega, even more than the awesome consoles, was the arcade games. Back in the late 80s, early 90s you'd see these things everywhere. That was when there was actually arcades here in the malls and stuff. I remember going to the mall with my dad after we saw the Lion King when it was brand new. He let me go to the arcade and gave me some quarters, he even played a few games too. Anyway, that wasn't the focus of the trip, so it was time to leave. On the way out, I saw Afterburner 2, the sit down cab with hydraulics that moved back and forth. Ever since I was young I loved jets, I was obsessed with Top Gun when I was about 4 years old. Anyway, once we saw that, he was like "do you want to play it son? One more game" and I'm like "HELL YES" so yeah... it was pretty fun. Sega made a lot of unique arcades like that with moving cabinets. And Nintendo simply doesn't make arcade games =P

I remember fawning over the Dreamcast when it first came out, I wanted one so bad but didn't get one until a few years later, when the system was already dead. (2004)

Hope you eventually find your Saturn, etc. Aaron. If you want my advice, I would suggest getting a Sega CD Model 2 as they are way more reliable. I have both, and the Model 1 looks much nicer but has a slew of mechanical problems. If you just want to play the games and see what you missed, get the Model 2 (since it actually works). Even on launch, people were returning the Model 1 because it would break down and stop working. Games wise, I can give recommendations. There's some excellent exclusive RPGs and 2D shooters on the system. It's not all FMV games (which I refuse to play), BUT people who say the system sucks and is all FMV games have no idea what they're talking about, they just haven't played the good traditional games for it.

I would suggest skipping the 32X altogether unless you can get one with the hookups for $10 or something. I paid much more than that for mine and I regret it. This is especially so if you're getting a Saturn. I only have about 5 games for my 32X, and the rest are trash. Games wise, it really is a terrible system, unfortunately. This one is only for die hard collectors. People warned me it sucked before I got mine and I ignored them, well yeah it was a waste of money because I don't even play the thing once a year. Aside from After Burner Complete and Space Harrier there aren't many other good games. And there's arcade perfect ports of those games on the Saturn (along with Power Drift and a few others).


----------



## Mega Man

haha i am the same but i just dont trade

i traded some dog game i got for the wii, and gamestop gave me more in credit then i paid for it at walmart XD was worth it !~


----------



## neurotix

I also strongly dislike trades.

However, recently I did the first trade in I've done since I started collecting again, got rid of my N64 since I never play it, and got a Game Boy Color instead.

Not planning on trading anything else though.

I also thought I'd drop this here for you guys: OCD repros. I'm mostly interested in it for the translated SNES rpgs (wanna get Bahamut Lagoon) but they do repros of a couple Genesis games too. Eliminate Down and Gley Lancer are two of the most expensive and rare Genesis shooters. They go for $150+ on Ebay. They are also import-only. Well, you can get a (repro) copy of either for $35 from that site. They also have Monster World IV (most likely translated with the legendary Demiforce's translation) which is a fantastic game.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I'll get my Sega CD lol I really only want a 32X for Knuckles Chaotix, don't think it's available on any other system. It's something I always wanted as a kid...I know it's a pretty weak system when it comes to the games available...I think it would just be cool to have since I have always wanted one. Even in the years I didn't have many consoles, I was still heavy into emulation, so I know most of the decent console games. And my only interest in repros is doing them myself...mostly out of curiosity. I've watched several videos on the subject, actually. Honestly, compared to PCs, retro gaming is cheap, so I don't see why I can't get all the systems I want. Up until about 6 months ago I had zero consoles...and the girlfriend knows old consoles are an easy gift she doesn't have to think much about except, "Does he already have it?" lol Like I said though, I try to only get things that are cheap, I hate the Ebay inflation of retro games and hardware.


----------



## neurotix

Anyone want my old Dreamcast, that's dead?

It works but it won't read discs.

At one point, I took it apart and took out the ribbon cable connecting the GD drive to the motherboard. Big mistake. It was a serious PITA to get back in. There's a small rip on the cable, I think one of the wires in the cable was probably severed. (I did this like, ten years ago







) I can take pictures of it if you like.

I adjusted the laser potentiometer and it didn't work.

So, if you can get and install a new ribbon cable, and fix the potentiometer, it might be savable.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Anyone want my old Dreamcast, that's dead?
> 
> It works but it won't read discs.
> 
> At one point, I took it apart and took out the ribbon cable connecting the GD drive to the motherboard. Big mistake. It was a serious PITA to get back in. There's a small rip on the cable, I think one of the wires in the cable was probably severed. (I did this like, ten years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I can take pictures of it if you like.
> 
> I adjusted the laser potentiometer and it didn't work.
> 
> So, if you can get and install a new ribbon cable, and fix the potentiometer, it might be savable.


I'm kind of interested, but I would imagine it'll cost nearly as much for shipping as just buying another pawn shop Dreamcast. I'd like to get another one eventually though and swap the GD-ROM with the GDEMU SD card thing. Have you thought about doing this with the broken Dreamcast? I think you would still need to hunt down a ribbon cable though, but not entirely sure.


----------



## neurotix

I'll look into the SD card thing.

I can also maybe weigh the thing and see how much it would cost to ship.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I'll look into the SD card thing.
> 
> I can also maybe weigh the thing and see how much it would cost to ship.


I imagine shipping wouldn't be worth it, so no big deal. I can find Dreamcast systems for about $30-50 around here. Shipping would probably be $20+. Just hate to see a Dreamcast go to waste, is all. I really think you should check into the GDEMU thing for it. It's what I planned to do if my GDROM ever takes a dump. It's a bit like the Everdrive things I guess. I am pretty sure you can also just get a new GDROM, not sure if it would come with the ribbon cable or not though. I know you don't have to replace the entire GDROM, and you can actually just read part numbers from each individual piece that make up the assembly, and replace only what is needed. It used pretty standard electronic parts that can be ordered elsewhere, if you can find the part number on the actual part to replace.

EDIT - Just did some research, I believe the ribbon cable, or flex cable, or whatever, is just a standard part. Most 16-pin ribbon cable should work, you could likely even use a cable with more than 16-pins and just trim the cable back down to 16-pin. You could likely get one out of an old CD-Rom or something, or just order one off of Ebay. Just measure the width, and pitch between pins, and order something like these-

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1-0-Pitch-16-Pin-200mm-Flexible-Flat-Cable-FFC-E248204-AWM-20624-80C-60V-VW-1-/120961683689?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c29e0d0e9

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Pcs-1-0mm-Pitch-230mm-Length-16-Pin-Flexible-Flat-Cables-/321099110568?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac2ff98a8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/16-pin-0-5mm-pitch-200mm-long-AWM-20626-80C-60V-WIDE-FLEX-CABLE-Different-Side-/221807782121?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a4c628e9

Also, I guess the PS1 uses the same cable, so you could get one from there, or order a PS1 CD-Rom flex cable and remove the adapter end.


----------



## neurotix

I'll have to put this on my list of things to do, then.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> I imagine shipping wouldn't be worth it, so no big deal. I can find Dreamcast systems for about $30-50 around here. Shipping would probably be $20+. Just hate to see a Dreamcast go to waste, is all. I really think you should check into the GDEMU thing for it. It's what I planned to do if my GDROM ever takes a dump. It's a bit like the Everdrive things I guess. I am pretty sure you can also just get a new GDROM, not sure if it would come with the ribbon cable or not though. I know you don't have to replace the entire GDROM, and you can actually just read part numbers from each individual piece that make up the assembly, and replace only what is needed. It used pretty standard electronic parts that can be ordered elsewhere, if you can find the part number on the actual part to replace.
> 
> EDIT - Just did some research, I believe the ribbon cable, or flex cable, or whatever, is just a standard part. Most 16-pin ribbon cable should work, you could likely even use a cable with more than 16-pins and just trim the cable back down to 16-pin. You could likely get one out of an old CD-Rom or something, or just order one off of Ebay. Just measure the width, and pitch between pins, and order something like these-
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1-0-Pitch-16-Pin-200mm-Flexible-Flat-Cable-FFC-E248204-AWM-20624-80C-60V-VW-1-/120961683689?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c29e0d0e9
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Pcs-1-0mm-Pitch-230mm-Length-16-Pin-Flexible-Flat-Cables-/321099110568?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac2ff98a8
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/16-pin-0-5mm-pitch-200mm-long-AWM-20626-80C-60V-WIDE-FLEX-CABLE-Different-Side-/221807782121?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a4c628e9
> 
> Also, I guess the PS1 uses the same cable, so you could get one from there, or order a PS1 CD-Rom flex cable and remove the adapter end.


The GDEMU looks awesome, but pre-orders are closed


----------



## neurotix

The GDEMU thing looks neat, BUT, the cost is fricken' 110 euros ($120!!!). I could buy 4 Dreamcasts for that much money, and I'm sure at least ONE of them would have an operational GD-ROM drive. Even 10 or 20 years from now, if the DCs sat in storage or were lightly used, the drives might still work. Sorry but I'm not buying it.

On another note, you guys all need to watch this, it's brilliant:






Enjoy


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Meh, I am still interested in the GDEMU thing...

But yeah, subscribed to AVGN, so I saw that video a day or two ago lol Did you order a ribbon cable at least?


----------



## Mr357

I'd like to update my list!

Model 2 Genesis, Model 1 Saturn, Dreamcast


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> The GDEMU thing looks neat, BUT, the cost is fricken' 110 euros ($120!!!). I could buy 4 Dreamcasts for that much money, and I'm sure at least ONE of them would have an operational GD-ROM drive. Even 10 or 20 years from now, if the DCs sat in storage or were lightly used, the drives might still work. Sorry but I'm not buying it.
> 
> On another note, you guys all need to watch this, it's brilliant:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy


Only got 5 minutes into the video and already laughing away. I'll definitely have to subscribe to his channel


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Only got 5 minutes into the video and already laughing away. I'll definitely have to subscribe to his channel


Yep, I've seen every episode of his. He also does "James and Mike Play" weekly, it comes out every Monday, where him and his friend Mike Matei play old games. I've seen all of those, as well.

Should keep you busy for a while. He has a lot of content.


----------



## RockeyDA

figured would be appropriate for me to post this here.
i ordered a broken sega CD off ebay for 130$ witch was alot cheaper than the 200 the working ones go for. i knew it was a gamble but i also felt confident in my self to fix anything thrown at me.


when i opened my package i saw this

i knew the description said "it rattles when i shake it" but DANG.

once i got in side it i saw this, i forgot to take pics of the main RF shield witch i had to bang dents out of.

this was clearly thrown.

this was a real pain to deal with, one of the ribbon bables was cut 3 pins in from the RF shiled. i had to make it work again, and i failed twice.


then i had to realign the gears in the disk drive, but i ran into a problem, this lil pice of plastic was broke off and the drive was wobbly on the hinge.

i found the missing piece of plastic in the case and super glued it back on, broke it off messing with the gears and glued it on again.

then i had to deal with this being off track (starting to get frustrated with disk drive)


THEN, the belt was slipping off the whele at the motor so i had to find a way to increase friction.. so soaked the wheel in super glue and stretched out a q-tip head over the wheel, waited for it to dry, and ripped it off, leaving fibers all over the wheel and giving it the friction it needed.


In the end it works great now and cleaned up nicely. now i just need some games.


video saying basically what i did here




and if you seen the video, pics of me fixing my region mod.

When i peaked in to my Genesis i was like OMG WHAT DID IT DO? HOW DO I OPEN?


and this is after i got in and added a lead and connected the missing pin. (forgot to put lead on to connect ground to the JP region after taking it from US region)


----------



## Mr357

Cool stuff Rockey! I don't think I could ever muster the patience to repair a Model 1 Sega CD. Those things were simply terrible mechanically even from the beginning.


----------



## Plan9

I've been on a spending frenzy this weekend: (all megadrive carts)

Mega Bomberman
Street Fighter II
Sonic 2
Sonic & Knuckles
Sonic Spinball
Zoop

Got a bid on for Sonic 3D as well. Fingers crossed


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Cool stuff Rockey! I don't think I could ever muster the patience to repair a Model 1 Sega CD. Those things were simply terrible mechanically even from the beginning.


there not that bad, i have seen worse, but one thing that's really wrong with its build. theirs a set of gears locking the disk trey from completely coming off without breaking it. but i don't think its as bad as every one says, once your figure out whats going on inside it(hard part) its fairly simple in design.


----------



## neurotix

I have a Model 1 CD too. I only paid $80 for it, and it said it powered on but didn't read discs. I replaced the drive belt which you can buy here. (It's SBM3.0) This mostly fixed it but there's still some discs it refuses to read. Occasionally I had problems with the unit taking forever to read a disc after you press start and never showing the SEGA logo with Sonic screen. Then, the Power and Access lights (red and green) would blink together in tandem and it would eject the tray over and over. (Both lights would flash at the same time constantly and it would eject the tray.) It hasn't done this for a long time, however.

One time I was playing Lords of Thunder and I had decided to beat the game, which I had never done. Anyway, I make it to the final area (which is quite tough), make it through the castle and get to the final boss. I beat his first form, then it begins loading on a black screen... I sat and waited for literally 15 minutes and almost shut off the system before the damn thing loaded the final battle. I beat him, and the game. This really sucked, the unit was working perfectly for the entire rest of the game, and then in the final battle it just hangs for 15 minutes. Next time I want to beat Lords of Thunder I'll use my Model 2...

Here's a good thread about Sega CD repair. You can also try digipress and racketboy.

Since it seems like a lot of people here have Sega CDs now, what games do you like on the system?


----------



## RockeyDA

well i just got my first one so i have no games yet :c
for the 32x i absolutely loved tempo, the squeal makes me want a Saturn.


----------



## Plan9

I've only got two games: Jaguar and Sonic CD. Sonic refuses to load unfortunately, but Jaguar is a pretty decent racing game. Albeit the graphics are a little uninspiring.


----------



## neurotix




----------



## Mr357

Level 160?









I really wish Dreamcast broadband adapters weren't so rare. There might actually be some decent player bases for games like PSO if people had them.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Level 160?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish Dreamcast broadband adapters weren't so rare. There might actually be some decent player bases for games like PSO if people had them.


http://www.edenserv.net/

You can play the PC version (Blue Burst) there, for free. It even supports controllers (though the config is shoddy), and it has boosted exp rates. That's why I'm level 160.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> http://www.edenserv.net/
> 
> You can play the PC version (Blue Burst) there, for free. It even supports controllers (though the config is shoddy), and it has boosted exp rates. That's why I'm level 160.


Neat, thanks!


----------



## Plan9

I'm thinking of buying a 32x for my megadrive so I can play Knuckles' Chaotix, however that game is well expensive in PAL land. So I was wondering if there was any way of playing NTSC 32x games on PAL (or, more specifically, Knuckles' Chaotix)?

The little bit of research I have done seemed to suggest it required a mod - but I'm not sure where to go from there (I've see region adaptors for NTSC -> PAL for regular megadrive / Gensis, would they work?)


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a 32x for my megadrive so I can play Knuckles' Chaotix, however that game is well expensive in PAL land. So I was wondering if there was any way of playing NTSC 32x games on PAL (or, more specifically, Knuckles' Chaotix)?
> 
> The little bit of research I have done seemed to suggest it required a mod - but I'm not sure where to go from there (I've see region adaptors for NTSC -> PAL for regular megadrive / Gensis, would they work?)


Can't really help with an answer, but Knuckles' Chaotix is the reason I want a 32X as well


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Can't really help with an answer, but Knuckles' Chaotix is the reason I want a 32X as well


I've seen some places charge as much as £250 for a PAL copy of that game :S

For that price, it would be cheaper to buy a whole 2nd console just to play the NTSC version.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I've seen some places charge as much as £250 for a PAL copy of that game :S
> 
> For that price, it would be cheaper to buy a whole 2nd console just to play the NTSC version.


I was going to say the same thing. If you REALLY want to play Chaotix, then simply buy an NTSC Genesis and 32X.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Yeah, I certainly would never spend that much on it, even the NTSC version is pretty pricey. Not too bad though, loose carts seem to be going for about $60 or so.


----------



## neurotix

1. If anyone decides to play PSOBB on Eden let me know and I'll get on and help you and hook you up with items, and do some runs with you. I'm hellsent or Redbot there.

2. I only have 5 32X games. Knuckles Chaotix isn't one of them. It's funny you guys mention it, I was playing it on an emulator on my Xbox (first gen) the other night. I didn't think it was very good. When I first got my 32X and started getting games for it around 2 years ago, Knuckles Chaotix was about $35-$40. I don't think it's worth $60 personally. You guys would be better off with Sonic 3 & Knuckles (though my favorite Sonic always has been, and always will be Sonic 2).


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 1. If anyone decides to play PSOBB on Eden let me know and I'll get on and help you and hook you up with items, and do some runs with you. I'm hellsent or Redbot there.
> 
> 2. I only have 5 32X games. Knuckles Chaotix isn't one of them. It's funny you guys mention it, I was playing it on an emulator on my Xbox (first gen) the other night. I didn't think it was very good. When I first got my 32X and started getting games for it around 2 years ago, Knuckles Chaotix was about $35-$40. I don't think it's worth $60 personally. You guys would be better off with Sonic 3 & Knuckles (though my favorite Sonic always has been, and always will be Sonic 2).


Already have the other Sonic games







(though no working copy of Sonic CD







)


----------



## XLifted

Maaaan, was playing Acme All Stars on Genesis, childhood memories


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Level 160?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish Dreamcast broadband adapters weren't so rare. There might actually be some decent player bases for games like PSO if people had them.


if you interested, i have a friend who knows how to do it. but there is a way to use the dileup modem to communicate on a lan... i know it involved a 9v battry and i think a serial cable and a Vitral box. but i barely remember a thing about it.. but if you interested in the project i could ask hafo to send me instructions to post here. i believe he used it for playing a game called fantasy star online.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockeyDA*
> 
> if you interested, i have a friend who knows how to do it. but there is a way to use the dileup modem to communicate on a lan... i know it involved a 9v battry and i think a serial cable and a Vitral box. but i barely remember a thing about it.. but if you interested in the project i could ask hafo to send me instructions to post here. i believe he used it for playing a game called fantasy star online.


It is for Phantasy Star Online.

You can find information on going online with a Dreamcast here on Dreamcast-talk. The problem with this method is that if you are going online with a Dreamcast, you are pretty much limited to playing PSO with Dreamcast players only. This means you can't play with people playing GC PSO, or PSO:BB (since both of those were expansions and have much more content than PSO for Dreamcast). The biggest private server for PSO DC was Schthack, but Schthack is down indefinitely due to mismanagement (hard drive failure, no backups). The other PSO private servers are generally Blue Burst only. Dreamcast-talk has their own server, and I think there's also Sylverant, but both of those have a very small player base. Even if you COULD get online with your Dreamcast on PSO, chances are it'd be pointless because there'd be no one to play with.

The thing for getting online is not a serial cable. It is a line voltage inducer. This is what your friend made. See, the Dreamcast modem requires line voltage to operate. A normal phone line will provide this voltage. But if you are hooking the DC up to a computer modem to do a PC-DC server, a lot of modem cards are software modems and don't provide line voltage. This means the Dreamcast modem will fail to operate. The alternative (nowadays) is to buy a USB stick modem that produces line voltage on it's own. Somewhere on DC talk there's a list of which ones to get.

Even if you get the hardware to work, the problem is that you must do some pretty advanced config in a VM with Linux to allow the Dreamcast to dial in to your machine, have the machine answer, and have the DC piggyback on your broadband connection. Once that's done, you need to get a version of PSO and change the connect codes with a Codebreaker to change the IP that PSO attempts to dial in to (since it was hard coded to connect to the Sega servers.) This requires entering in pages and pages of hex codes, and if you screw up one digit, it won't work.

I had a working PC-DC server back in the day when it was much easier to do. It was all done through Win98 networking. The DC would dial in to the modem on my machine, which would answer and make a connection, then I'd be online over my broadband. The stuff you needed to do this through Windows was basically removed in XP since phone line modems were on the decline. I didn't play any games on it, but I was able to see websites, and download DLC and save games from Gamefaqs. Marvel vs Capcom 2 all characters!

I even bought a DC keyboard a few years ago for this, only to find out how difficult it had become to get a Dreamcast online. In the end, it's not worth the time, energy and money. It's much easier to just download PSOBB Eden and play right away on a computer. You'll be playing a superior version anyway, with more than double the content and much better balanced classes (e.g. forces aren't totally useless on Ultimate).


----------



## Mega Man

Correct. Also to note there are 2 versions of the modem. One works. One doesn't.

I wanted a broad band adapter but tbh they suck. There is what 8 games that work. And how many people are online now anyway


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Correct. Also to note there are 2 versions of the modem. One works. One doesn't.
> 
> I wanted a broad band adapter but tbh they suck. There is what 8 games that work. And how many people are online now anyway


oh yeah, i remember trading modems with hafo becase my dreamcast had the one he needed.


----------



## neurotix

Yep, you guys are right.

I was going to mention this, but for simplicities' sake I didn't.

I believe the version A modem will work without line voltage, while the version B will not.

And good point about the broadband adapter, there really is only 3 or 4 games you can even play online anymore on Dreamcast-talk.

Though, you can get a Dreamcast keyboard and mouse, a broadband adapter, and run Linux on it and surf the web, afaik. This would be pretty cool to try.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Yep, you guys are right.
> 
> I was going to mention this, but for simplicities' sake I didn't.
> 
> I believe the version A modem will work without line voltage, while the version B will not.
> 
> And good point about the broadband adapter, there really is only 3 or 4 games you can even play online anymore on Dreamcast-talk.
> 
> Though, you can get a Dreamcast keyboard and mouse, a broadband adapter, and run Linux on it and surf the web, afaik. This would be pretty cool to try.


Less cool than you'd think. It's pretty crap hardware by modern day standards so don't expect much of the modern day stuff to render at a usable rate (responsive web design, jQuery, etc are all huge memory hogs. Thank you have issues with stuff like Flash player being an absolute sack of crap on Linux).

Yet perversely, the Dreamcast isn't so old that you have the novelty factor, like browsing the web on a C64.

To be honest, I recall that the web looked pretty naff on the DC even when it was new.

I did still run Linux on my Dreamcast for a little while as a media centre. Not that it could handle much in the way of content


----------



## neurotix

Indeed, I'm unsurprised at this considering the Dreamcast hardware.

It probably doesn't have enough RAM to run X Windows.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Indeed, I'm unsurprised at this considering the Dreamcast hardware.
> 
> It probably doesn't have enough RAM to run X Windows.


But it already runs on Windows CE


----------



## Mega Man

shhhh no one remembers that


----------



## neurotix

Yes, it runs on Windows CE.

I said X Windows. X11. It's the Linux/Unix windowing system.









So even if you ran Linux, I doubt it would have a GUI (It'd be CLI only?), I think I recall that X needs at least 16mb RAM to run even on the oldest and slowest x86 machines. So I don't think you can run Linux with a GUI, which means that browsing the web would probably be text only.


----------



## Plan9

Firstly, the dreamcast wasn't run on Win CE, it supported Win CE but very few applications were written for Win CE as Segas own APIs outperformed Windows (unsurprisingly).

Now regarding XWindows, the DC build of Linux I was playing around with did run with a GUI. I assumed it was Xorg + TWM + a fullscreen app, since that's the path of least complexity. But i guess it's possible the developers decided to use a different display server; albeit unlikely. Xorg doesn't actually need a lot of RAM so the DCs 16MB system + 8MB graphics memory would be enough to render something.


----------



## Plan9

I've managed to pick up a copy of Gunstar Heroes, though sadly unboxed. (pal copies have been going for £80+). Now all I need is somewhere that sells generic Megadrive cases cheaply....


----------



## Mega Man

Congrats. You will love the game


----------



## neurotix

Very nice.

One of the few Genesis games I want that I don't have, that's one of the best games on the system.

Unfortunately, I was never very good at it and couldn't get very far, so I'd only play for 20 minutes and give up. Not worth $50 that it goes for on Amazon to me. If I'm paying that amount for a 20 year old game, it better be an RPG or something with a lot of length to keep my interest.

(Note: I seem to remember a few weeks ago this game was going for around $70 when I checked, price has come down a lot, I'd get it now if you want it.)


----------



## Mega Man

i have a CIB mint copy and i have beat it when i was a kid


----------



## neurotix

I just tested Sonic Jam on a NA model 2 Saturn.

Sonic 1 has NO rainbow banding in the waterfalls using composite (yellow).

My Model 1 TMSS Hi Def Graphics Genesis has pretty bad rainbow banding with composite. It's far less bad with the 32X attached.

I can take comparison pictures if you guys want.

EDIT: Oh, and who all here has a Sega Saturn? What are your favorite games? I was playing Virtual On last night, I *love* that ish..

@jetpak12


----------



## jetpak12

Yeah, yeah, I need to get a Saturn, I know.









I still haven't though, had to spend a bunch of money unexpectedly on my car, and going to be getting Skylake in a week or so, so trying to save money when possible.









As far as general Sega stuff, nothing much to report. The TV I set up in my room doesn't work on composite input for some reason, so I haven't even been playing much Genesis.

Nice to hear about the lack of rainbow banding on the Saturn though. I experienced the same thing as you with Sonic 1 on Genesis/2/32X. 32X has the best video quality overall from my experience.

EDIT: Oh, I got the Hatsune Miku game that came out for the 3DS last week. Its published by Sega, does that count?







Its a rhythm game, but really fun if you're into the genre.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Congrats. You will love the game


I must be alone in liking the rainbow banding. It's like the crackle of the needle on old vinyl: you know it's an imperfection in the technology but it feels more authentic to the art form.


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I need to get a Saturn, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't though, had to spend a bunch of money unexpectedly on my car, and going to be getting Skylake in a week or so, so trying to save money when possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as general Sega stuff, nothing much to report. The TV I set up in my room doesn't work on composite input for some reason, so I haven't even been playing much Genesis.
> 
> Nice to hear about the lack of rainbow banding on the Saturn though. I experienced the same thing as you with Sonic 1 on Genesis/2/32X. 32X has the best video quality overall from my experience.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, I got the Hatsune Miku game that came out for the 3DS last week. Its published by Sega, does that count?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a rhythm game, but really fun if you're into the genre.


The Genesis has a RF port and SCART as well, and the SCART can be rigged for VGA.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I must be alone in liking the rainbow banding. It's like the crackle of the needle on old vinyl: you know it's an imperfection in the technology but it feels more authentic to the art form.


I understand what you mean. In Sonic 1 the rainbow banding is most visible in the waterfalls and I think it adds a neat "flowing water" kind of effect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockeyDA*
> 
> The Genesis has a RF port and SCART as well, and the SCART can be rigged for VGA.


I should have clarified that I meant best video quality with composite video out, which will never hold a candle to SCART.







Although if you could link me to a reliable SCART to VGA cable, that would be awesome!


----------



## neurotix

Well, in my experience, the problem with rainbow banding is not JUST the rainbow banding.

With proper video output, the waterfall actually has pure white pixels in it. There's a one pixel wide gradient of about 5 different blues with white being the last pixel. When you have a system with rainbow banding, you also have blurry/fuzzy pixels in general, so on these systems the last white pixel on the bottom of the repeating gradient appears bluish and not pure white. (Yes, I've analyzed this far too much and have too much attention to small details.)

With the default Genesis output on my model 1, there's heavy rainbow banding and pixel blur. With the 32X attached, the rainbow banding is mostly gone but the pixels are still blurry enough that the white is blue. On my 3DS 3D Sonic The Hedgehog, and on the Saturn, there's absolutely no rainbow banding and the white pixels appear white. Each pixel is distinct and they don't blur into each other.

I guess if you mod your Genesis to do S-video or component RGB then the pixels aren't blurry at all.


----------



## neurotix

Alisia Dragoon for Genesis. Keep or sell?

Paid: $8 three or four years ago. Price now: $40-50 cart only.

My label is in immaculate condition, no rips or tears at all, so I could probably get more.

I'm trying to collect money for a PSP Go among other things.


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Well, in my experience, the problem with rainbow banding is not JUST the rainbow banding.
> 
> With proper video output, the waterfall actually has pure white pixels in it. There's a one pixel wide gradient of about 5 different blues with white being the last pixel. When you have a system with rainbow banding, you also have blurry/fuzzy pixels in general, so on these systems the last white pixel on the bottom of the repeating gradient appears bluish and not pure white. (Yes, I've analyzed this far too much and have too much attention to small details.)
> 
> With the default Genesis output on my model 1, there's heavy rainbow banding and pixel blur. With the 32X attached, the rainbow banding is mostly gone but the pixels are still blurry enough that the white is blue. On my 3DS 3D Sonic The Hedgehog, and on the Saturn, there's absolutely no rainbow banding and the white pixels appear white. Each pixel is distinct and they don't blur into each other.
> 
> I guess if you mod your Genesis to do S-video or component RGB then the pixels aren't blurry at all.


s video is ugly, i stray from it as much as possible. it always leaves this nasty grid on the image.


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I understand what you mean. In Sonic 1 the rainbow banding is most visible in the waterfalls and I think it adds a neat "flowing water" kind of effect.
> I should have clarified that I meant best video quality with composite video out, which will never hold a candle to SCART.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although if you could link me to a reliable SCART to VGA cable, that would be awesome!


you would have to read reviews and gambe your self.. http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2/279-4267090-5117416?url=search-alias%3Dcomputers&field-keywords=scart+to+vga

buuuut, what im gonna try doing on a ranny day with my scrap boards is this.

this looks fairly easy to build and i should be able to do it with what i have laying around. so if you have a soldering iron and know how to use it, maby you should take a crack at it to.

http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/112244/scart-to-vga-adapter-green-picture

but first maby i should drag out the oscilloscope and look at the scart rgb and sync signal then compare it to vga ruining 648x480 60hz. if i get something going ile post it here but it might be a few months before i get around to it.


time to post about my failed component mod.












i failed because i could never get enough green in the picture. component combines Synk, Luma, and Green all in same line. but picture was soooo sharp.


----------



## Plan9

The problem with SCART to VGA is to do with horizontal and vertical synchronization. VGA requires a h and v sync where as component / SCART doesn't transmit this data. However some monitors can adapt and autosync (sometimes compensating for the lack of 1 or both sync pins), where as other monitors might follow the specification more rigidly. Which is why SCART->VGA cables are quite hit and miss.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Alisia Dragoon for Genesis. Keep or sell?
> 
> Paid: $8 three or four years ago. Price now: $40-50 cart only.
> 
> My label is in immaculate condition, no rips or tears at all, so I could probably get more.
> 
> I'm trying to collect money for a PSP Go among other things.


Depends on how well you like the game I suppose.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockeyDA*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> I understand what you mean. In Sonic 1 the rainbow banding is most visible in the waterfalls and I think it adds a neat "flowing water" kind of effect.
> I should have clarified that I meant best video quality with composite video out, which will never hold a candle to SCART.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although if you could link me to a reliable SCART to VGA cable, that would be awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you would have to read reviews and gambe your self.. http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2/279-4267090-5117416?url=search-alias%3Dcomputers&field-keywords=scart+to+vga
> 
> buuuut, what im gonna try doing on a ranny day with my scrap boards is this.
> 
> this looks fairly easy to build and i should be able to do it with what i have laying around. so if you have a soldering iron and know how to use it, maby you should take a crack at it to.
> 
> http://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/112244/scart-to-vga-adapter-green-picture
> 
> but first maby i should drag out the oscilloscope and look at the scart rgb and sync signal then compare it to vga ruining 648x480 60hz. if i get something going ile post it here but it might be a few months before i get around to it.
> 
> 
> time to post about my failed component mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i failed because i could never get enough green in the picture. component combines Synk, Luma, and Green all in same line. but picture was soooo sharp.
Click to expand...

Good stuff here, thanks for sharing.







Looking around the web it does indeed sound like a hit-or-miss kind of situation, as Plan9 said. Let us know if you figure it out!

I think I'll stick with my composite video for the moment.


----------



## neurotix

I decided to keep it.

Not worth it to sell; I'll get the money another way. (And my PSP Go is on the way. Where's that psp owner's club?)


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Good stuff here, thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking around the web it does indeed sound like a hit-or-miss kind of situation, as Plan9 said. Let us know if you figure it out!
> 
> I think I'll stick with my composite video for the moment.


There's nothing to figure out. Either the TV / monitor supports VGA without H / V sync, or it doesn't. You can't work around that with passive cables.

However you can buy an active cable that does real time signal conversion (ie a powered cable with a microchip rather than a straight pin to pin splice as the examples are above). But if you're going to buy something like that then you might as well up-sample to HD and output via HDMI.


----------



## Plan9

Wrong club for this i know, but my gameboy has started showing blank vertical lines. I've read this is easily fixed (just the pins on the VDU need a little heat from a soldering iron to reconnect. But since I'm taking it apart anyway, I'm thinking of installing a backlight for low light gaming fun. Also might replace the case with something a little less scratched / sun-stained yellow.

This also lead me onto guides for moding your genesis. Which all looks so remarkably easy that I'm tempted to give it a go


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I decided to keep it.
> 
> Not worth it to sell; I'll get the money another way. (And my PSP Go is on the way. Where's that psp owner's club?)


is the psp go a real psp? i heard it was supposed to be like a cell phone and have a lot of features stripped out of it. i think i rememberer the disk drive being one of them. and i also heard its next to impossible to get CFW on them. i got 2 SPCH-1001's and a SPCH-3001 i never use because of the crap low power lcd thay put in it has horrible color and mega interlacing problems.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockeyDA*
> 
> is the psp go a real psp? i heard it was supposed to be like a cell phone and have a lot of features stripped out of it. i think i rememberer the disk drive being one of them. and i also heard its next to impossible to get CFW on them. i got 2 SPCH-1001's and a SPCH-3001 i never use because of the crap low power lcd thay put in it has horrible color and mega interlacing problems.


I got it today.

It's already on CFW.

No, it has no UMD drive but it has 16gb internal storage, and I have another 16gb internal memory card on the way.

I'm absolutely in love with it right now. It's great.

And yeah, you must have the PSP 3000 with the LCD that has bad ghosting. That sucks. The 1001 is still a capable system, but, it only has the 32mb RAM instead of 64mb so some emulators won't work. I got the Go since I like the idea/design of it and my dead friend had one and raved to me about it... Morbid I know. I also wanted the expanded RAM for Neo Geo and CPS2 emulation on a portable system. I'm hoping to get the D&D arcade games running (Tower of Doom and Mystara).

EDIT: Shadow of Mystara works, full speed. So awesome.


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> I got it today.
> 
> It's already on CFW.
> 
> No, it has no UMD drive but it has 16gb internal storage, and I have another 16gb internal memory card on the way.
> 
> I'm absolutely in love with it right now. It's great.
> 
> And yeah, you must have the PSP 3000 with the LCD that has bad ghosting. That sucks. The 1001 is still a capable system, but, it only has the 32mb RAM instead of 64mb so some emulators won't work. I got the Go since I like the idea/design of it and my dead friend had one and raved to me about it... Morbid I know. I also wanted the expanded RAM for Neo Geo and CPS2 emulation on a portable system. I'm hoping to get the D&D arcade games running (Tower of Doom and Mystara).
> 
> EDIT: Shadow of Mystara works, full speed. So awesome.


huh, i thought skype+mic was the only thing the only thing the 3000 had vs the 1000, i love my 1000, i have 2 firmwares on it at the same time, if i pop out battery, pop back in and hold left triger cfw 4.01 m33 loades up, so i can use older PBP files like "IR Shell" then if i reboot normaly im in 6.39 OFW a and i can proceed to boot 6.39 CFW LME. honestly my every day use of the system is: clock speed 333... find song i want, 75mhz, use backlight script to foce screen off even when i press buttons, hit next button a few times till i hit another song i want. combine that with my 2200MAH


i dont know if there any cheaper now, but in 2012 when i bought that 8gb memory stick it was 50$ the battery was 20$ so that wasnt to bad.. i had 2 2gb sticks for my other 2 psp's but i gave them away making the other 2 psp's kinda useless.

EDIT: OMG THERE SOOO CHEAP NOW! IM BUYING THIS NEXT PAYCHECK http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Flash-Memory-Stick-SDMSPD-032G/dp/B00ZAJ8K7G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1442832022&sr=8-1&keywords=memory+stick+pro+duo&refinements=p_n_feature_five_browse-bin%3A9559990011


----------



## jetpak12

The PSP is really an awesome system for retro gaming. Lots of capability of emulation paired with some really great native games for the system.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockeyDA*
> 
> EDIT: OMG THERE SOOO CHEAP NOW! IM BUYING THIS NEXT PAYCHECK http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Flash-Memory-Stick-SDMSPD-032G/dp/B00ZAJ8K7G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1442832022&sr=8-1&keywords=memory+stick+pro+duo&refinements=p_n_feature_five_browse-bin%3A9559990011


I'll have to grab one of these, that's a great price! I think 32GB is the max size for the Memory Stick Pro Duo, right? I have one of those adapters that let's you put two microSD cards into the Pro Duo form factor, which is working great, but the adapter is falling apart so I'd like to get an official card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> There's nothing to figure out. Either the TV / monitor supports VGA without H / V sync, or it doesn't. You can't work around that with passive cables.
> 
> However you can buy an active cable that does real time signal conversion (ie a powered cable with a microchip rather than a straight pin to pin splice as the examples are above). But if you're going to buy something like that then you might as well up-sample to HD and output via HDMI.


Ok, makes sense now. I had a component-to-VGA converter at one point that disappointed me, so I guess I'm kind of weary about these kind of conversion cables.


----------



## RockeyDA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> The PSP is really an awesome system for retro gaming. Lots of capability of emulation paired with some really great native games for the system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to grab one of these, that's a great price! I think 32GB is the max size for the Memory Stick Pro Duo, right? I have one of those adapters that let's you put two microSD cards into the Pro Duo form factor, which is working great, but the adapter is falling apart so I'd like to get an official card.
> Ok, makes sense now. I had a component-to-VGA converter at one point that disappointed me, so I guess I'm kind of weary about these kind of conversion cables.


when i get arround to it i will use my oscilloscope to look at the synk signals. maby i could re-create... or record with a walkman and play back to the port and have my display relying caset tapes for the win.

also one of my firends had one of thoes converter things, but his sd cards were like 3 times slower than my memory stick.


----------



## neurotix

I've got a 16GB card for my fat PSP and a 16GB card for my PSP Go, for a total of 32GB on the Go.

We should probably be discussing this in the PSP Owner's club though.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpak12*
> 
> Ok, makes sense now. I had a component-to-VGA converter at one point that disappointed me, so I guess I'm kind of weary about these kind of conversion cables.


The RGB pins in SCART that we were discussing would literally just be a different pin layout from the classic component RCA connectors you tried previously. Exactly the same cable* but just a different pin layout. So your component-to-VGA cable would be subject to the same limitations as SCART.

* I say "exactly", but SCART also has stereo audio and a composite pin as well.


----------



## jetpak12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> The RGB pins in SCART that we were discussing would literally just be a different pin layout from the classic component RCA connectors you tried previously. Exactly the same cable* but just a different pin layout. So your component-to-VGA cable would be subject to the same limitations as SCART.
> 
> * I say "exactly", but SCART also has stereo audio and a composite pin as well.


I thought that SCART/RGB was indeed component (Y/Pb/Pr) with a different pinout as well, but unfortunately this is not the case. It does require some conversion.


----------



## neurotix

If anyone is interested in high level PSO2 play:

http://www.twitch.tv/neurotix_/v/20160477

Ultimate difficulty on PSO2.


----------



## neurotix

My Sega 32X died a week ago.

I had hooked it up maybe 3 weeks ago. Usually, I just run the Genesis with the model 1 Sega CD. Well, I decided to hook up the 32X. It had issues, basically it would show the TMSS screen from the Genesis and then nothing but a black screen. Genesis games worked fine, but 32X games wouldn't load. I eventually got it to load Virtua Fighter and Virtua Racing but they would randomly lock up. I then let it sit for a week, and...

It got to a point when I tried again a week later that the 32X games would just never load. Black screen after TMSS. So, I took apart the 32X and did all the fixes to it. I reseated the ribbon cables from the daughterboard with the SH-2s. I cleaned the ribbon cable connectors with alcohol. I cleaned the cartridge slot by wrapping a credit card in thin paper, dipping it in alcohol and putting it in and moving it back and forth rapidly. I also cleaned the connector that goes into the Genesis with alcohol and q-tips. I did all this and none of it worked, 32X games would still not load.

So, then I decided to play Genesis games through it. I was playing Phantasy Star IV. It seemed fine. Then I went into the Ladea Tower on Motavia and the screen started glitching out. It had banding and rainbow artifacts and it seemed to be "scrolling" or moving up and down. Almost like when you used to tune your TV with a rabbit ear antenna and adjust the signal, or if you had bad tracking on a VCR. Then, the Genesis basically reset itself. I tried to load my saved game again and couldn't even get past the title screen without the system resetting.

I'm pretty sure I witnessed a 32X die. This was a little scary if only because there were rumors back in the day that the 32X could damage your Genesis carts. I thought I'd lose my saved games in PSIV or worse, ruin the cart. (It's not a cheap game!)

Anyway, I got a new 32X from the Goat Store and it works perfectly. Problem solved, but now I have a dead 32X.

I would suggest everyone check out The Goat Store. They're based here in Wisconsin in Milwaukee. I've never been to their shop but they had an excellent selection of CIB Master System games when I visited their booth at Midwest Gaming Classic in 2013. I got a few of these from them. They seem to specialize in SEGA games. You can get some cool stuff from them at really good prices. The 32X with no cables was only $30, and you can get a more banged up one for $25. The price on ebay and Amazon for one of these now seems to be around $45.


----------



## Mega Man

I'll take your dead one D!

Glad to hear it didn't take anything else with it


----------



## neurotix

I think I'm going to try and take it to Lance first (retro game store owner) and see if he'll take it and try and fix it, in trade for something.

If that doesn't work out, it's yours for the cost of shipping.


----------



## neurotix

So, guys, in PSO2 there is a class of weapon called 13* weapon, I have been trying to get one since probably the beginning of this year.

These are special because they are the highest rarity. As such, they have a few hundred points more attack than even 12* weapons. They usually have extremely powerful special abilities (potentials) too. They also take a special kind kind of grinder (Lambda Grinder) to upgrade, and just *attempting* to upgrade them costs 196k meseta each time.

The drop chances on these things are abysmal. Around 0.00005% or so.

The way you get them is by running Ultimate quest over and over again, the endgame quest. You can also rarely get them from missions on Extra Hard (XH) difficulty. Both of these require you being level 70 and up (max level is 75) on your main class. Although, 75/75 is preferred and some Japanese players won't party with you if you aren't









I finally got a 13* weapon! A double saber. I got it from a random, trash mob Mammoth in Ultimate. (This is special because the game won't always drop weapons you can use. I previously got a rod but I'm melee, not caster, so getting a 13* for your class is based on luck. It's all RNG in this game.)





It has 1157 atk. My next closest weapon is a 12* double saber and it only has 934 atk and that's also at +10, but it has *6* abilities.

I put 18 million into upgrading it. Just putting the ability "Noble Power" on it alone cost 8 million.

So, I got that 13* Double Saber and upgraded it, and low and behold last night I got this:



This 13* DS dropped from Gal Gryphon in the special Halloween event emergency quest. I am really trying to get 13* Knuckles because they are my favorite type of weapon. I didn't need another double saber. However, what makes it amazing is that it has 8 abilities, and some of them are good abilities, which is unheard of. This means I wouldn't need to pay millions to add abilities to it.

@jetpak12 played this game with me for a bit so he'd understand; and regardless, the game is made by SEGA so I thought it would be relevant.

I still think the chances of this game coming here are slim to none at this point.

I also think there's probably nobody else on OCN that plays this game as compulsively as me, or is as rich and powerful as I am. So if you guys ever have any questions about the game feel free to ask me. I can probably answer anything you throw at me.


----------



## Mega Man

congrats !~


----------



## neurotix

Thank you.

Unfortunately, the amount of RNG in this game is insane, and the economy is tremendously expensive unless you pay into it to make a ton of meseta in a roundabout way. (Pay money, get random AC items, and sell them to make meseta).

The game has gotten a LOT better leveling wise, and the economy is way better than it used to be. It doesn't take anywhere near as long to level up to max. jetpak got to level 40 or so when he played, and he didn't play very much afaik. Back in the day, that took me hundreds of hours to do. The economy is better in that you can get 10* or 11* weapons with really good abilities on them for just a few million meseta. Unfortunately, you also need to be premium in order to buy anything higher than a 9*.

The game is fun and really addictive but I wouldn't try and play it without premium. Honestly, it feels like Sega crossed PSU with a Korean F2P cash shop game. This is why we'll probably never see the game come out here. I have a feeling that Americans would probably play it for a month, see how slow it is to level up, and how expensive everything is and then quit. Then Sega would be left supporting the US servers for just a few hundred die hards that want to play the official American version. (All the good players would stay with their characters and investment on the JP servers.)


----------



## Mega Man

Heh. Ffxi. 9 years. Maxed out some of the hardest most expensive jobs. And was one of the best mage of the time. I was even in jp "guilds"

This was far before they made leveling "easy"

There was a market for hard games. Wow screwed it up. But Imo there is a market


----------



## jetpak12

Wow, congrats @neurotix! Two 13-star drops, that's insane. You really are a top-tier player now.
















Also, sad to hear your 32X died. I figured those things would be invincible. Maybe a re-cap job will get it back in working order? Glad you got a new one though for a good price. I think they're worth it for a Sega fan, its the best way to play Genesis games on a real system and has a few games that are worthwhile (for anyone here who doesn't have one already).

My first MMO was Aion, which is a Korean MMO. At launch it had a crazy grind, but I'm not sure how it compares to say FFXI. PSO2 didn't feel too bad, at least when I played it was faster than Aion. They just upped the level cap in Star Wars: The Old Republic and the XP in that game is a joke. I got to the new level cap in about 3 hours. I'm not a huge fan of grinding but come on, at least make me work for it.


----------



## neurotix

I played Aion too, but on a private server with 300x rates. Past level 40 it took a few hundred, then a few thousand mobs to level up. So, I can only imagine what it would have been like on the official servers. That game is made by NCsoft, who also made Lineage 2, and Lineage 2 is about the most intensive grind I can think of. You literally have to kill monsters all day every day for months if you ever want to have a hope of being max level. I have far more experience with Lineage 2 than with Aion, and actually did PvP and guild wars in it. Aion just seemed like Lineage 2 crossed with WoW design philosophies.

FFXI I've never touched, but I have definitely heard the stories about it. Yeah.


----------



## jetpak12

Yeah, Aion with 300x XP rates sounds about how it should be for a normal game lol. They also would take away money and XP when you died and you had to pay to do anything in that game. I guess I liked it at the time, but I never got to max level and stopped playing it after a few months. I tried to go back into it when it went Free-to-Play but I couldn't figure out why I liked it in the first place and gave up again right away. I'll probably never play again.









But let's talk more about Sega! Um... well I haven't gotten any new Sega stuff for a while, but I'll let you know if I do...


----------



## Plan9

Bought myself a Saturn yesterday. Along with Sega Touring Car Championship (which turns out to be pretty naff).

Got Sonic Jam, Magic Carpet and Christmas Dreams into Nights on order


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Bought myself a Saturn yesterday. Along with Sega Touring Car Championship (which turns out to be pretty naff).
> 
> Got Sonic Jam, Magic Carpet and Christmas Dreams into Nights on order


Nice! Are you going to modchip it? I highly recommend it.


----------



## Mega Man

Congrats! I think you might be the only other on ocn then I with Christmas dreams

Don't forget to set the date on your Saturn to Christmas. If you buy nights (normal) set your b day to the same day iirc there was a easter egg for that


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Nice! Are you going to modchip it? I highly recommend it.


Why modchip it when you can do the swap trick on both models and it's extremely easy?


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Why modchip it when you can do the swap trick on both models and it's extremely easy?


Because the swap trick is a pain in the ass and will eventually damage your spindle unless you do it perfectly every time, but we're human so that can't really be counted on. Even in the 5 or 6 six days it took me to beat Panzer Dragoon Saga before I had my modchip I messed up a couple of times.


----------



## Plan9

Whats this about mod chipping and swap tricks? Is this about region locks or playing back up disks?

I'd quite like to be able to back up my disks and then play the CD-Rs to save the originals getting (more) scratched. This is what I do with the rarer Sega CD games I own.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Congrats! I think you might be the only other on ocn then I with Christmas dreams
> 
> Don't forget to set the date on your Saturn to Christmas. If you buy nights (normal) set your b day to the same day iirc there was a easter egg for that


Christmas Dreams was cheaper than the original. And given the festive time of year, it seemed silly not to buy it


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Whats this about mod chipping and swap tricks? Is this about region locks or playing back up disks?
> 
> I'd quite like to be able to back up my disks and then play the CD-Rs to save the originals getting (more) scratched. This is what I do with the rarer Sega CD games I own.


That's a good reason, especially if you don't even have the super expensive games like Panzer Dragoon Saga or Burning Rangers in the first place. Those two games combined are probably worth at least as much as my entire collection.


----------



## Mega Man

where can u buy one ?


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> where can u buy one ?


I bought the V3 Universal chip from Sega Style, but they don't have it anymore.









The guy who created it might sell them though. Unfortunately I can't remember his name.


----------



## Plan9

I've been watching a few youtube videos and self moding looks more involved than I'd be willing to attempt given my soldering abilities









Aside the super expensive Dragoon RPG, what games do you guys recommend for the Saturn?


----------



## neurotix

The stuff about the swap trick damaging your console, I think it's baloney.

Damaging the spindle, that's a new one, the last I heard it damaged your laser as the laser is actively trying to read a disc while there isn't one in (if only for a second or two).

My Saturn is pretty beat up and well used to begin with. I got it from a friend who is a less than savory character. He didn't take very good care of it. I've had it for about 3 years and ONLY used the swap trick to play games on it







It still works great. Maybe it's because I hook it up and play it rather inoften. I figure, getting another used Saturn if this one fails is only going to run me around $50-60 (last I saw one), and that's the price of one new current gen game. Not much of a hit.

Here's a guide on modding the disc lid sensor for both models as well as performing the trick. Highly recommended if you want to play the expensive games mentioned (Panzer Dragoon Saga). At least this way, you can play them and experience them without the heavy investment.

Btw, the swap method on racketboy for the model 2 is quite hard to pull off. If anyone has a model 2 and wants my method (easier and works every time) let me know, as I have a model 2.

Games I would recommend would be Shining Force 3 (w/ fan patch, not hard to find prepatched if you check the usual sites), Dragon Force (fantastic SRPG), Dragon Force 2 (there's a fan patch, google it) and any 2D shooters like Radiant Silvergun, Dodonpachi, Sengoku Blade, Cotton 2, Cotton Boomerang etc. This comes in addition to all the Sega arcade ports/original titles like Virtua Fighter 2, Virtual On, Daytona, Space Harrier (Sega Ages collection) and so forth. Some of these are Japan-only but have very little text, OR have the options menu in English.

I love my Saturn, it's an excellent console for RPGs and shooters- really, the Japan centric games. The stuff they go nuts over. That may be why the Saturn did so well over there.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Megaman 8, Saturn Bomberman, Croc, Pandemonium, Ironman and X-O Manowar in Heavy Metal, Scorcher, Daytona, Fighting Vipers, Virtua Cop 1+2, Die Hard Arcade, Virtual On...there are loads of good games, but these are ones I specifically remember playing and liking. Not sure how they would all hold up today though as I haven't had a Saturn in many years, though I am still looking for one.


----------



## neurotix

+1 for Saturn Bomberman, Die Hard Arcade, and Virtua Cop 1+2 (with a lightgun if your TV works with it, grr).

I have played all those.









Croc is infuriatingly hard because of awkward first gen 3D camera angles and controls from what I remember. I think AVGN covered it. Pandemonium I heard great things about in the game magazines back in the day and saw walkthroughs etc. I think I played it maybe once on a demo disc for Playstation (since it was on Playstation as well).

A Saturn exclusive that some people swear by, that I always forget to check out is Clockwork Knight 1 & 2. These got great reviews back in the day. They are 2D platformers with a knight that has a mustache, and it takes place in a kind of toyland type world. The first one was pushed really hard by EGM, Game Players etc. back when the Saturn was new, as an example of a game that couldn't be done on a 16-bit system. Clockwork Knight might be worth checking out.


----------



## Plan9

Thanks for the tips guys.

So far I'm loving Magic Carpet (one of the main reasons I bought a Saturn) and hating Sonic Jam (the other reason I bought a Saturn).


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Thanks for the tips guys.
> 
> So far I'm loving Magic Carpet (one of the main reasons I bought a Saturn) and hating Sonic Jam (the other reason I bought a Saturn).


Don't worry, there are tons of good ones out there lol Never played Sonic Jam, but I admit, it's one I've wanted to play for quite awhile. I really remember being disappointed with that one when it came out though...they where touting it like it was going to be like Sonic's "Mario 64"...yeah right lol


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Don't worry, there are tons of good ones out there lol Never played Sonic Jam, but I admit, it's one I've wanted to play for quite awhile. I really remember being disappointed with that one when it came out though...they where touting it like it was going to be like Sonic's "Mario 64"...yeah right lol


It's pointless. The "adventure" aspect of the game is so minimal it's barely worth mentioning, and the remastered Genesis games don't look any prettier but also have (in my personal opinion) worse music. Granted Sonic Jam does include extra stuff with the Genesis roms like time trials, but frankly I'd still rather play the originals on my original Megadrive.

Sonic Jam is probably decent if you were a kid at the time and only owned a Saturn. But as a retro console collectors game, it's pretty much redundant.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> +1 for Saturn Bomberman, Die Hard Arcade, and Virtua Cop 1+2 (with a lightgun if your TV works with it, grr).
> 
> I have played all those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croc is infuriatingly hard because of awkward first gen 3D camera angles and controls from what I remember. I think AVGN covered it. Pandemonium I heard great things about in the game magazines back in the day and saw walkthroughs etc. I think I played it maybe once on a demo disc for Playstation (since it was on Playstation as well).
> 
> A Saturn exclusive that some people swear by, that I always forget to check out is Clockwork Knight 1 & 2. These got great reviews back in the day. They are 2D platformers with a knight that has a mustache, and it takes place in a kind of toyland type world. The first one was pushed really hard by EGM, Game Players etc. back when the Saturn was new, as an example of a game that couldn't be done on a 16-bit system. Clockwork Knight might be worth checking out.


i was seriously wondering why no one was recommending it


----------



## neurotix

Thanks for acknowledging and responding to that Mega. Yeah, I guess I need to check out Clockwork Knight then.







I recall EGM I think praising it highly as being a "next-gen" game when the Saturn first came out (remember, it came out a few months before the Playstation)

I did "acquire" and check out Mega Man 8 and Mega Man X4 per someone's recommendation here. Quite excellent games so far. I haven't played much but, I really like Zero's gameplay in X4 with the beam saber. However, I think I prefer Mega Man 8 because well, dat animation. It seriously looks like a cartoon or something, it's just great. I really like the soccer ball weapon you get right away that lets you kick it around. I honestly never really gave a crap about Mega Man other than Mega Man 2 which is one of my favorite games of all time, I had it when I was a kid.







Sure, I rented Mega Man X-X3 but I never learned them and always sucked and gave up... I know they made a whole bunch of Mega Man X games, all the way up to X6 afaik and probably some after that. I just never really got into them. I'm an RPG guy, after all.

I'd like to get Mega Man: The Wily Wars for Genesis but that game is crazy expensive last I looked. Also, Crusader of Centy (a Zelda clone), that one is $250 cart only. Ouch. I thought my copy of Chrono Trigger was pricey.

Sonic Jam is pretty dumb if you have the Genesis games already like I do. However, I can say that the emulation is really good except for the sound. As I mentioned before, no pixel blur even over composite on the Saturn- no rainbow banding in the waterfall in Sonic 1. The video quality is excellent and is better than my 32X w/ composite. For a minute I thought you guys were talking about Sonic R (the Sonic racing game on Saturn), that game is absolute ass.

I gave in and got one of those Saturn 4-in-1 carts that is an action replay, 4mb memory card, and 1 and 4mb RAM expansions in one. It had like 5 stars on Amazon. this thing. And for your reference since you all seem to be getting Saturns, here is the list of games that require the 1MB/4MB RAM expansion cartridges. I'd recommend one of these things if you plan on playing a lot of games on your Saturn because it's much cheaper than the official backup RAM cart and the Saturn internal memory is small. (Just one of my Dragon Force 2 saves takes up like 135 blocks.)

I also gave in and got a Sega CD backup RAM cart. Now I'll finally be able to play Shining Force CD if I want. I'll have room for that and stuff like Lunar, and Vay at the same time.

Also, if anyone is interested. There was a Japanese only sequel to Dragon Force, Dragon Force 2. A small team translated it into English using the SSF emulator and hex editors. It took them 8 years. I was a beta tester for it and I'm credited as hellsent as one of the first play testers in the readme file here. You can find information on, and get the patch here. All 8 character scenarios are translated, that means they basically had to translate 8 different stories for the game instead of one in most other RPGs (say Shining Force III or something). This is a big deal to me since I've followed the fan translation scene for RPGs since about 1998.


----------



## Mega Man

that mega man game looks to be now making copies ( reproductions ) so price is lower...

i should slap you for not liking megaman !

i have all OEM sega memory carts, but you should change the battery in it before you use it, iirc one of them takes a real oddball one and they are soldered in, you can buy a socket though so you can change them out as needed, that is what i do, and i usually make a "back up battery" so i can change them out without loosing any saves !


----------



## neurotix

Nah, don't get me wrong, Mega Man is cool, I just lost interest after 2. Kind of how most people lost interest in Street Fighter after Street Fighter II or maybe Champion edition. They've just made SO many that it's tough to keep up with and they all kind of blur together. They're solid games but most of them (especially X) are beyond my gaming skills i.e. they're too hard and I lose interest and give up. People who are fans take their time to learn the games and practice them and then they eventually clear them, me I'd rather just go play an RPG instead.









The OEM memory carts are quite expensive. My Sega CD cart is OEM and it was $45, when I looked a few months ago they were $70 so I figured now is the time to pick one up. Advice noted, I will most definitely open it up and check the date on the battery, and replace it if possible. I can't solder though. So, I may just have to rig it or take it to my local games shop and ask the owner to have someone replace the battery for me. I need this done for my Chrono Trigger, Secret of Mana and Pokemon Crystal as well (And probably FF2 and FF3 *sigh*) because they all have the original batteries. Some of my other carts, I simply pried the old battery off the connectors, straightened the top connector back out with a needlenose pliers, put a new battery in and taped it back together with electrical tape. I did this for games like Final Fantasy (NES; it's not worth much), Crystalis, Wizardry and a few others. However, for games as expensive as CT and SoM, I want it done right to not ruin the value of the carts. For Pokemon Crystal, that game has a partially see-through casing so it won't work, the black tape will be visible and ruin the aesthetic appeal of the cart.


----------



## Mr357

I don't know how you could have gone without a Saturn Action Replay. I'd consider it an essential part of the console unless you're fluent in Japanese and own a Japanese model.

And **** buying Sega CD stuff. Anything that's working is super expensive (compared to most consoles), and even then you're likely to run into a blown fuse, dry/leaking caps, dead save battery, etc. I've already replaced the fuse, AC adapter, and laser in mine, and I'm about to re-cap it. If it still doesn't work 100% I'm done with it. Emulating the SCD has been a very pleasant experience anyway.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Nah, don't get me wrong, Mega Man is cool, I just lost interest after 2. Kind of how most people lost interest in Street Fighter after Street Fighter II or maybe Champion edition. They've just made SO many that it's tough to keep up with and they all kind of blur together. They're solid games but most of them (especially X) are beyond my gaming skills i.e. they're too hard and I lose interest and give up. People who are fans take their time to learn the games and practice them and then they eventually clear them, me I'd rather just go play an RPG instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OEM memory carts are quite expensive. My Sega CD cart is OEM and it was $45, when I looked a few months ago they were $70 so I figured now is the time to pick one up. Advice noted, I will most definitely open it up and check the date on the battery, and replace it if possible. I can't solder though. So, I may just have to rig it or take it to my local games shop and ask the owner to have someone replace the battery for me. I need this done for my Chrono Trigger, Secret of Mana and Pokemon Crystal as well (And probably FF2 and FF3 *sigh*) because they all have the original batteries. Some of my other carts, I simply pried the old battery off the connectors, straightened the top connector back out with a needlenose pliers, put a new battery in and taped it back together with electrical tape. I did this for games like Final Fantasy (NES; it's not worth much), Crystalis, Wizardry and a few others. However, for games as expensive as CT and SoM, I want it done right to not ruin the value of the carts. For Pokemon Crystal, that game has a partially see-through casing so it won't work, the black tape will be visible and ruin the aesthetic appeal of the cart.


It is easy. I learned on my sega cd. The battery was dead. Someone wanted 100 for it on cl. I just waited and offered him 15. Boy was he mad..... he took it tough hahahaa


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> I don't know how you could have gone without a Saturn Action Replay. I'd consider it an essential part of the console unless you're fluent in Japanese and own a Japanese model.
> 
> And **** buying Sega CD stuff. Anything that's working is super expensive (compared to most consoles), and even then you're likely to run into a blown fuse, dry/leaking caps, dead save battery, etc. I've already replaced the fuse, AC adapter, and laser in mine, and I'm about to re-cap it. If it still doesn't work 100% I'm done with it. Emulating the SCD has been a very pleasant experience anyway.


My Sega CD works perfectly, inc battery. Also didn't cost me a penny since it was a birthday present

(I'm aware I've probably jinxed things now....)


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> My Sega CD works perfectly, inc battery. Also didn't cost me a penny since it was a birthday present
> 
> (I'm aware I've probably jinxed things now....)


Happy troubleshooting!


----------



## neurotix

Both my Sega CDs work fine (now). The model 1 is still picky sometimes but if I can't get it to play a game, I just use my model 2 (which works perfectly).


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Happy troubleshooting!











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Both my Sega CDs work fine (now). The model 1 is still picky sometimes but if I can't get it to play a game, I just use my model 2 (which works perfectly).


Yeah, I've heard model 1's are a bit error prone. They look so cool though. My Mega CD is model 2.


----------



## Plan9

Weird question, but I have a PAL Sega Master System. The original design (see image below). From what I always believed to be the case, those models shipped with Safari Hunt, Hang On and the that "secret" snail maze game. Master System II shipped with Alex Kidd and the Master System III shipped with Sonic The Hedgehog.

Well my Master System 1 seems to have Alex Kidd built in. What's the likelihood that this Master System is a hacked board, or have I got a super rare Master System 1 which did ship with Alex Kidd.

I'm very confused by it all as the original Master System and Master System II were very different case designs and the 2nd and 3rd models didn't even have a card slot like the first model did.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Weird question, but I have a PAL Sega Master System. The original design (see image below). From what I always believed to be the case, those models shipped with Safari Hunt, Hang On and the that "secret" snail maze game. Master System II shipped with Alex Kidd and the Master System III shipped with Sonic The Hedgehog.
> 
> Well my Master System 1 seems to have Alex Kidd built in. What's the likelihood that this Master System is a hacked board, or have I got a super rare Master System 1 which did ship with Alex Kidd.
> 
> I'm very confused by it all as the original Master System and Master System II were very different case designs and the 2nd and 3rd models didn't even have a card slot like the first model did.


I would definitely look into it. Where did you get your Master System from?


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> I would definitely look into it. Where did you get your Master System from?


Some random on ebay


----------



## neurotix

There was a version of the model 1 with Hang On/Safari Hunt and a version with Alex Kidd. The one with Alex Kidd was made later. You can probably determine this by the serial number or something.

If I recall, the Model 2 SMS (with no card slot) used cut down, left over versions of the SMS1 board with Alex Kidd. They basically repackaged it and removed the card slot. I read this somewhere a while ago but don't remember where.

The SMS1 with Alex Kidd is not rare; it was just made later. These were the last models to be made. Sure, there's less of them but I don't think that makes it worth any more than an SMS with Hang On/Safari Hunt.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> There was a version of the model 1 with Hang On/Safari Hunt and a version with Alex Kidd. The one with Alex Kidd was made later. You can probably determine this by the serial number or something.
> 
> If I recall, the Model 2 SMS (with no card slot) used cut down, left over versions of the SMS1 board with Alex Kidd. They basically repackaged it and removed the card slot. I read this somewhere a while ago but don't remember where.
> 
> The SMS1 with Alex Kidd is not rare; it was just made later. These were the last models to be made. Sure, there's less of them but I don't think that makes it worth any more than an SMS with Hang On/Safari Hunt.


Ahh ok. Weird I'd never seen those models before. I'll probably still sell it anyway. I wanted the Hang-On model rather than one with Alex Kidd.

Thanks for the help by the way


----------



## neurotix

You should still be able to get $50-$60 for a used model 1 SMS regardless of revision. Possibly more now, I haven't looked for a few years and I'm too lazy. If it has two controllers and a lightgun and you put a game you don't like (or never play) with it, you could probably ask $65 or more.

I believe I paid about $50 for mine with the two controllers and gun around 3 years ago. Pretty good decision, I don't regret my purchase one bit. I can see why it didn't do well here though, and if I had to choose that or NES it would be NES without any hesitation! I would urge you though, if you are getting into SMS and don't have them already, GET THE 3D GLASSES. Almost the sole reason I play my SMS is for the 3D glasses. They're just awesome. Zaxxon 3D is outstanding fun. Maze Hunter 3D is pretty cool too (and there's a continue code). Other than that, there was a great port of R-type to SMS, and the version of Sonic the Hedgehog for it was exclusive and had original music by Yuzo Koshiro (aka Streets of Rage guy). I want this Sonic but the US version is extremely rare and expensive. I've heard the UK version works with no mods on a US system, and it's common and will run you around $30 complete last I checked. (I already have this game for Game Gear so...)

The stupid thing is, around the time I got my SMS I also bought Hang On/Safari Hunt for it not knowing it was built into the system. I only paid like $5 but still...


----------



## Plan9

Coincidentally I was looking at 3D glasses (boxed - japanese import) only yesterday

Speaking of which, am I right in thinking the 3D glasses aren't region locked? They look as if they should work on PAL

edit:

The PAL SMS had a few sonic games. Sonic 2 really pushed the console in much the same way that Sonic 3 did for the Genesis. I do quite like Sonic Chaos (SMS exclusive) as well - even though it's ridiculously easy.


----------



## neurotix

Sonic 2 was terrible. Those bosses with no rings before them, and not really being able to grab rings when you get hit (as only one flies out). It's so bad that I had 3 copies of it for Game Gear at one point because people were giving them to me for free.

Sonic Chaos, on the other hand, is spectacular. I have it for Game Gear. Sonic Triple Trouble is also fantastic.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Sonic 2 was terrible. Those bosses with no rings before them, and not really being able to grab rings when you get hit (as only one flies out). It's so bad that I had 3 copies of it for Game Gear at one point because people were giving them to me for free.
> 
> Sonic Chaos, on the other hand, is spectacular. I have it for Game Gear. Sonic Triple Trouble is also fantastic.


Sonic 2 was awesome. It was just _haaaard_. The 2nd zone still wipes me out more times than not! To be honest, I've only ever beaten Sonic 2 on emulator using save states to cheat my way past some levels.

Never played Triple Trouble.

Speaking of Sonics, I bought myself Sonic 3D for the Genesis yesterday. I know it's not a popular game (nor proper 3D







) but I do still like it. Also managed to find a copy of Sonic and Knuckles (PAL) in the original cardboard case and for the same price I paid for my other copy that was in a fake reproduction case. So nabbed that too and plan to sell my reproduction.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

By Sonic 3D do you mean Sonic 3D Blast? I love that game, though I don't have it. I randomly had the song from the opening level stuck in my head for the past few days, I have no idea why since I haven't played it in years lol


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> By Sonic 3D do you mean Sonic 3D Blast? I love that game, though I don't have it. I randomly had the song from the opening level stuck in my head for the past few days, I have no idea why since I haven't played it in years lol


Yeah that's the one.


----------



## neurotix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Sonic 2 was awesome. It was just _haaaard_. The 2nd zone still wipes me out more times than not! To be honest, I've only ever beaten Sonic 2 on emulator using save states to cheat my way past some levels.
> 
> Never played Triple Trouble.
> 
> Speaking of Sonics, I bought myself Sonic 3D for the Genesis yesterday. I know it's not a popular game (nor proper 3D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but I do still like it. Also managed to find a copy of Sonic and Knuckles (PAL) in the original cardboard case and for the same price I paid for my other copy that was in a fake reproduction case. So nabbed that too and plan to sell my reproduction.


Sonic 2 being super hard is basically the reason I hate it. I'm not the only one either, a lot of people dislike it for the same reason. It can take me numerous tries and game overs just to clear the first stage, with the Antlion-type boss at the end.







(I mean I could probably use an emulator and save states too but, that's cheating..)

Do yourself a favor and check out Triple Trouble for the Game Gear. If you like Sonic Chaos, you'll like it a lot. It is basically the sequel to Sonic Chaos. Afaik it wasn't released for Master System. It's Game Gear only. If you don't have a Game Gear, just emulate it (personally I use one of my PSPs for handheld emulation).

Triple Trouble has one of the best chiptunes ever created in this:






I also have Sonic 3D Blast. The label on my cart is very poor from what I recall.







It's not something I play often or really at all, I've played it maybe twice and had it for a long time. However, it's NOT A BAD GAME. I don't understand why it got blasted back then, and now. Sure, it's not as good as any of the main Sonic games for Genesis, but it isn't bad either. It was basically Sega's response to Donkey Kong Country, showing that the Genesis can do what the SNES can. And Donkey Kong fricken Country wasn't even that great either (and way too damn hard). You can't compare DKC to Super Mario World or Yoshi's Island so you shouldn't compare Sonic 3D Blast to Sonic 2 or Sonic 3 & Knuckles. They were basically gimmick games. That said, 3D Blast is pretty fun and doesn't deserve the bad rap it gets.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Sonic 2 being super hard is basically the reason I hate it. I'm not the only one either, a lot of people dislike it for the same reason. It can take me numerous tries and game overs just to clear the first stage, with the Antlion-type boss at the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I mean I could probably use an emulator and save states too but, that's cheating..)


The first boss was pretty easy I thought. One of the easiest bosses in the Sonic franchise. Basically all you do is just jump a few times. I can basically do the first stage quite easily without losing a life (even picking up a few extra lives along the way). The second stage gets me every time though. Still struggle to work those damn gliders! The silver sonic boss is a nightmare too. Even when I played the game cheating, it took me forever to beat him :lol:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Do yourself a favor and check out Triple Trouble for the Game Gear. If you like Sonic Chaos, you'll like it a lot. It is basically the sequel to Sonic Chaos. Afaik it wasn't released for Master System. It's Game Gear only. If you don't have a Game Gear, just emulate it (personally I use one of my PSPs for handheld emulation).
> 
> Triple Trouble has one of the best chiptunes ever created in this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have Sonic 3D Blast. The label on my cart is very poor from what I recall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not something I play often or really at all, I've played it maybe twice and had it for a long time. However, it's NOT A BAD GAME. I don't understand why it got blasted back then, and now. Sure, it's not as good as any of the main Sonic games for Genesis, but it isn't bad either. It was basically Sega's response to Donkey Kong Country, showing that the Genesis can do what the SNES can. And Donkey Kong fricken Country wasn't even that great either (and way too damn hard). You can't compare DKC to Super Mario World or Yoshi's Island so you shouldn't compare Sonic 3D Blast to Sonic 2 or Sonic 3 & Knuckles. They were basically gimmick games. That said, 3D Blast is pretty fun and doesn't deserve the bad rap it gets.


I don't own a Game Gear, and to be honest, it's one of the few consoles I never really had a desire to own. But I'd quite like to own a copy of Triple Trouble.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Donkey Kong Country was not way too hard lol Me and my little sister beat it so many times when I was a little guy







That is one game I have likely beat more than any other. It only gets kind of tough near the end...and even then, not too bad since you can replay levels for more lives.


----------



## Mr357

For anyone it might interest, I'm going to be streaming a playthrough of Snatcher on Twitch for a few hours tomorrow night, and probably Saturday night too if I don't finish it in one go. I've beaten the game a number of times, so I'll be showing most or all of the secrets and Easter eggs. I plan to start at 9:00 PM EST, and my Twitch channel is http://www.twitch.tv/mista357

I'd appreciate it if any of you stopped by!


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone it might interest, I'm going to be streaming a playthrough of Snatcher on Twitch for a few hours tomorrow night, and probably Saturday night too if I don't finish it in one go. I've beaten the game a number of times, so I'll be showing most or all of the secrets and Easter eggs. I plan to start at 9:00 PM EST, and my Twitch channel is http://www.twitch.tv/mista357
> 
> I'd appreciate it if any of you stopped by!


I'd check it out but I got Christmas stuff going on tomorrow night.


----------



## Levys

Hey guys,

just put in my PM.to be added to the club, never knew there was one until now











I have seen some nice collections in here already.
I just sold my 8bit collection, all wonderboys, golden axe warrior and some 35 other titles + phazer and powerbase converter








regretting it... a lot.

Are there others here ho use KRIKZZ everdrive and such ? and what do you think about them?

havent read trough all the posts.


----------



## Mr357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levys*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> just put in my PM.to be added to the club, never knew there was one until now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some nice collections in here already.
> I just sold my 8bit collection, all wonderboys, golden axe warrior and some 35 other titles + phazer and powerbase converter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regretting it... a lot.
> 
> Are there others here ho use KRIKZZ everdrive and such ? and what do you think about them?
> 
> havent read trough all the posts.


Welcome! That's quite a Genesis collection you've got there. I've never used any Everdrives, but I've always heard good things about them.


----------



## Levys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr357*
> 
> Welcome! That's quite a Genesis collection you've got there. I've never used any Everdrives, but I've always heard good things about them.


I think its wonderful how it gives you the possibility to play every game ever made for your console ( without breaking the bank) while playing it like its ment to, on an old tv with controllers
and the original hardware behind it in terms of sound and picture.
and the everdrive card I use lets me load a us bios for my MEGA CD 2.
so I can play copied us games on it. I just love it
I don't like the feel of emulated console games, at least not the retro's


----------



## Plan9

They sound awesome, but last time I checked the everdrives they cost as much as many of the rare games do. Sometimes more.


----------



## neurotix

Don't pm me to be added to the club.

You also didn't provide any of the relevant information about what consoles you own and so on.

Please see the first post of the thread for information on joining and post here. (Otherwise I'll just have to add you, without a list of consoles.)









For now, I've added you with a placeholder since I don't know what systems you have.

As far as the Everdrive goes, yeah it's a much easier way to play the expensive games on real hardware. The initial cost is high but when you consider that one very rare game (such as Eliminate Down) goes for like $200, well, it's not so bad. With the Everdrive you could play that and every other rare game without spending thousands of dollars. Also, this guy has reproductions of Eliminate Down, Gleylancer and a couple of other very expensive games. Only $35 too. Too bad he doesn't have Crusader of Centy...

Or, you could use an emulator. I guess the experience depends on what emulator you use and on what setup. On PC the experience isn't very good, even with a gamepad. Personally, I use my softmodded original Xbox. The emulator has the full rom set, video previews, box art and it's very pretty. I can stretch the games to full screen @ 720p and they actually look fantastic because the emulator is good and the scaler in the Xbox and my TV are both good.

Still, if I have a game, I'd preferably hook my Genesis up and play it on my large CRT. This is the only way for me to play stuff like Phantasy Star IV. If a game is too rare and expensive, I'll just use the Xbox though.

Does anyone (Mega Man?) have any information about leaving a CD in the Model 1 Sega CD for a long time to keep it working right? Mine has been giving me issues. I unhooked it halfway from the Genesis and gave it a few hard whacks when it was refusing to load games (It would just sit on the BIOS screen forever and didn't seem to be spinning the disc). After whacking it, it seems that it jarred the mechanism into place that raises up and grabs the CD and spins it. I know this because it usually makes a loud grinding noise when raising the mechanism. So my theory is that the reason it wasn't loading discs is that something got stuck in place and it was failing to raise and grab the CD. It seems to be working now so I thought I should leave a CD in when it's off (so the mechanism stays raised). This theory is similar to the one about leaving games in your NES, or Game Boy so the contacts aren't exposed to air and dust.


----------



## Mega Man

Nope sorry


----------



## Levys

I only have have a megadrive 1 with HQ stereo sound and homemade cable for better picture ( scart )
and sega mega cd 2 for now. and 50+ games and lots of copied sega cd games ( originals cost a lot of money)


----------



## neurotix

Alright, Levys added.

Sega CD/Mega CD games are too rich for my blood too, especially since all the ones I would want are the RPGs (Lunar, Vay, Shining Force CD, Dark Wizard, etc). Saturn RPGs are even worse though and I would want those even more.

Mega Man, I think I'm just gonna leave a CD in my Model 1 CD when I'm not using it and see if that fixes the problem and makes it work more consistently. Tbh I'm really not sure what's wrong with it. Sometimes it works perfectly fine and other times it doesn't. I got it off Ebay and they said it worked but wouldn't load discs. I figured it was the drive belt. So, I replaced the drive belt and the unit worked fine for months, then it started having issues with loading games.

I've heard that the loud grinding noise coming from it when it raises the CD motor into place indicates that some teeth might be missing on a gear.. I have no clue how to fix this, though, but I bet it's related.

If anything, if I really have issues I can use my Model 2 instead. I might need to send this one to someone I know to get fixed/recapped.


----------



## Mega Man

check this out! seems to work great on my apu !!!!

http://www.lakka.tv/

does not do some of the newer stuff, but fairly easy to set up i think i will build this into my htpc---- one needs to be windows :/ as the only way i can play 100% sidebyside ( takes 100% of a pic and has it side by side, most people rip in 50% in my case 1920 x 2160 = 100% ( 2 1920x1080 pics ) vs most which are 1920x540 ) 3d rips seems to be with dvdfab media player


----------



## neurotix

One of the newer clothings in PSO2:





Also, a bunch of rare drops after a mission. This was a few months ago.



Episode 4 just came and added a bunch more content, but I'm not really interested, nor have I been playing. More or less done with this game.


----------



## UpgradeSolution

Don't know if this is of any interest to you guys but this is an old Sega Lindberg Red or Yellow that I was working on a bit ago.


----------



## neurotix

Wow, that's really cool.

Anyone know what games it ran?


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Wow, that's really cool.
> 
> Anyone know what games it ran?


Virtua Fighter 5 is the big one I think...but I guess the different variants run different games, Yellow seems to run the most games. Here's the info I found after UpgradeSolution made that post - http://segaretro.org/Sega_Lindbergh - didn't really know anything at all about it until he made that post lol


----------



## UpgradeSolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Wow, that's really cool.
> 
> Anyone know what games it ran?


That PC right there was running a copy of Primeval Hunt, a picture of which is below. Fun fact about the hardware, the Compact flash card on the right side actually serves as a sort of DRM, it works like bitlocker and if that card is removed or not present on the board the game will not boot. Also the Graphics card is only a 7600gs and the games actually look pretty amazing. Also sega had a odd habit of using console hardware that is slightly modified to run arcade games, crazy taxi was on a modified Dreamcast, Crazi Taxi:High Roller and ghost squad ran on the Chihiro which was a modified xbox, Mario Cart arcade runs on "Triforce" a gamecube mod, and certain newer games ran on a modified xbox360 iirc. That said all the rest of their systems, about 20 in total were all custom PCB PC's.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Virtua Fighter 5 is the big one I think...but I guess the different variants run different games, Yellow seems to run the most games. Here's the info I found after UpgradeSolution made that post - http://segaretro.org/Sega_Lindbergh - didn't really know anything at all about it until he made that post lol


Funny you linked to that page, as a lot of that Lindberg information was submitted by me back when I was a tech for Sega.


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## neurotix

This is pretty neat stuff, but I'm more partial to the custom PCBs they used for 80s/90s games like Super System 16 and Super Scaler.

I think maybe the early VF/Daytona (Sega Model 2?) was the last custom board like that. After that, they used modified consoles or PCs to run their arcade cabs.

Still pretty cool to see the internals of one of these machines. Thanks.


----------



## UpgradeSolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> This is pretty neat stuff, but I'm more partial to the custom PCBs they used for 80s/90s games like Super System 16 and Super Scaler.
> 
> I think maybe the early VF/Daytona (Sega Model 2?) was the last custom board like that. After that, they used modified consoles or PCs to run their arcade cabs.
> 
> Still pretty cool to see the internals of one of these machines. Thanks.


I think the last was the Model 3 which released with Super GT, I actually have a Super GT Cab at my parents that I cant wait to get a big enough place to setup.


----------



## neurotix

Yes, I think the Model 3 may have been the last custom-designed one, or maybe Naomi?

I don't know too much about Sega arcade hardware other than after a certain point, they started using commodity PC parts and graphics chips to power their arcade systems.


----------



## looniam

since it was suggested:




Quote:


> In the mid-90s, Nintendo, Sega and Sony were locked in a heated battle for video game supremacy - at least, in North America. This was well before the Internet enabled public beta testing which meant game developers and publishers like Sega had to do all of their own testing.
> 
> Getting paid to play video games for a living in the mid-90s sounds like a dream job for many, but as this Sega Test "trainumentary" highlights, it's not quite as glamorous as you'd think. Don't believe me? How do 100-hour, caffeine-fueled work weeks sound?
> 
> This 30-minute nostalgic gem has it all - '90s hair, rad clothing, food trucks, smoke breaks and a sweet soundtrack (thanks, Pearl Jam). If you long for yesteryear, you'll no doubt love it&#8230; unless of course, you were a Nintendo gameplay counselor.


this is 30 minutes long, so enjoy.









oh yeah, since not "news" or whatnot didn't follow the formal posting rules.

*SOURCE*


----------



## neurotix

Thanks for posting that.

I wanted to let people know that since this thread has been so slow, I would direct you to OCN Retro, The Overclock.net Retrogaming Club as opposed to posting in this thread.

If anyone wants to post here and discuss SEGA things, that's fine, and I will still add you to the club if you wish to join, but for now it seems like most of the same discussion is happening in that thread, from the same people.


----------



## neurotix

I came across this video:






Apparently for a time, Sega gave away a pair of stereo speakers that connected to the headphone jack of the model 1 Genesis. Much want.

The Sega brand power strip is also really awesome, that would be great for the three damn power bricks I need for the Genesis/CD/32X. Actually, the guy at my local games store has one of these, it's right up in the front and whenever he tests systems it's what he uses. I've talked to him about selling it to me but he doesn't want to and "would want a high price for it" (I didn't ask how much.) It's his only one so, I'll let him have it as much as I want it.

If any of you guys have either of these things, let me know, if you don't use them I would buy them if the price is reasonable.


----------



## Mega Man

I gave up trying to get all the custom things. (You know about the sharp Nintendo tv ? And other tvs with NES built in.... ) it is cool but I don't have enough space nor enough money. So for me i am happy with just the consoles

Wow. That power strip can go for more then 150


----------



## neurotix

I looked it up on Ebay after I made that post, and yeah.

I guess it is really rare.

EDIT: Mega Man found the Genesis speakers for me on Etsy and the price wasn't too outrageous, so I bought them. Here's hoping they work. I'll make a video or something when I get them. (The other video I posted was rather low quality.)


----------

